# Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!



## GHook20 (Jul 8, 2022)

It makes you sound mentally challenged. 

Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup. 

No, the only reason you want certain guns (such as a AR-15) is because you like to have them. 

It is true the vast majority of gun owners are responsible and good people, including AR-15 owners. But that 1% or 0.05% that are not responsible can cause havoc, as we just saw in Highland park (an event I was on my way to attend and an event to which I know many people that were directly effected).

If you want to hunt, then a single shot hunting rifle will suffice. If it is about home defense, then handguns and shotguns (which as both short-range) would be sufficient.

There are many things that can be done, such as arm teachers, have cops in schools, secure soft targets, better mental health facilities, red flag rules and immunity for snitching, involuntary institutionalization, high standards for gun ownership, higher and minimum sentences for illegal gun possession, Federal no buy lists, vicarious liability for guns for the gun owner etc., but stop with the argument that you need guns for tyrannical governments! Because it is foolish. 

There should be a ban on all guns other then single shot hunting rifles, handguns and shotguns.

Now I know handguns are by far the weapon of choice in the vast number of homicides, but so called "assault rifles" (yes I know that is a term the liberals made up) it by far a more sufficient weapon to commit mass murder then a handgun, even if they are semi-automatic (vs full).

Keep sticking to these stances that turn off the moderates (e.g. ban on abortion and do nothing on guns) and then cry about how Demorats can win with gas over $5-6, out of control inflation, major blunders in foreign policy and everyone hating woke politics. If the Demorats keep the House and pick up senate seats you are going to see the most radical changes to this country that we haver ever seen.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​



No.

Can you stop using more than one repeated punctuation mark at the end of a sentence?

It makes you look illiterate.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2022)

You need to study some military history.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 8, 2022)

So how come Ukrainian citizens using personal firearms against Russians is admirable, but Americans wanting to be able to do the same thing makes us sound unhinged?


I'd rather have a small chance, than no chance at all. Partisans are extremely irritating and damaging to military forces.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 8, 2022)

It's impossible for a militia with small arms to defeat a modern standing army ...


----------



## whitehall (Jul 8, 2022)

Look around. It's lefties like yourself who seem to dwell on big government and revolution these days. The jan 6 people were unarmed.


----------



## Cougarbear (Jul 8, 2022)

The five previous responses pretty much say it all to discredit your thought process. The 2nd amendment has nothing to do with hunting. So, why even bring it up?
If our tyrannical leaders attempt to take away our guns, we will defend the Constitution with those guns. We may lose, but we will fight. Because, if we lose our guns, we lose our liberty, freedom and religion. And, we won't allow that to happen. As Patrick Henry said, "Give me liberty or give me death." We aren't afraid to die for our liberty and freedom. Some of you may want to give up and give into tyranny of the left. But, this won't continue very much longer. The Second Coming of Christ is around the corner. Whose on the Lord side who? Those who defend the Constitution is who is on the Lord side.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 8, 2022)

Another gun nut calling for taking guns from innocent people.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 8, 2022)

I picked-up this Beretta M-9 this morning.....Just because it was very reasonably priced.

US M-9


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​



No one is telling that.  Your Founding Fathers said that.  There are a hundred million gun owners in America with 300 million guns and a trillion rounds of ammunition!  That makes Americans the largest standing army in the world, if we should be so provoked to organize and fight united.

Of course, a lone person with a handgun is not going to hold off SWAT teams and crowds of cops!  That was never the intention.

The government counts on pussies like you all-too-ready to surrender and give up before the fight even begins.

With God's help we pray it never comes to such a battle, but good to know you've already given up should it happen, you will be among the first to die or maybe turn traitor and join the other side.

BY ALL MEANS please do surrender to tyranny at your first chance!  There is no room for cowards or traitors in America.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.  

Imagine going through life like that.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Why would I stop repeating the truth?

You should take some time out and learn  little history.


----------



## SeaMajor7 (Jul 8, 2022)

If the OP was trying to be reasonable, perhaps "GUN NUTS" wouldn't be included in the title.

The 2nd Amendment was just affirmed by the SCOTUS, again , and you gun grabbing wannabees can pound sand.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I picked-up this Beretta M-9 this morning.....Just because it was very reasonably priced.



What did it end up costing you?


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Every time I see an anti-gun rant in this particular angle of attack, it just makes me laugh. 
At you & everyone ignorant enough to believe a word you said. Hitler would've loved you sheep.

All you are showing me is your own lack of courage & pathological fear of a tool.
Typical progjection thinking everyone else is a bed wetter who wouldn't defend themselves from a little girl with a sharp stick, much less from real danger.


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


When I hear "gun nuts" I always think DEMOCRAT


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


You American liberals are the problem, it's not gun ownership or Americans owning combat rifles. You can't even define what a woman is anymore and you're subjecting children to dangerous hormone treatments and sex reassignment surgery, then you wonder why people are going postal? You want to blame guns, but you fail to see that the problem is our modern culture, fueled by capitalist decadence. Much of all of this gender confusion, feminism, the breakup of the traditional family, the pornography, is all the result of profit pursuing capitalists exploiting human vice and attempting to control consumers and what they consume.

Why are there so many people today hooked on anti-depressants? More than ever today, we have a mental health crisis. You want to disarm good, law abiding Americans? Why would anyone want to disarm the populace? You're not going to protect them by doing that. The working-class, the American people should always remain armed. If anyone is going to be disarmed, let it be the capitalists. The wealthy elites, the bankers, disarm them. Disarm the politicians, but arm the people. Working families, the average, law abiding American should always have access to firearms, especially combat rifles. Your assumption that Americans can't organize a guerilla force and fight tyranny shows how naive and ignorant you are of warfare.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.
> 
> Imagine going through life like that.




Imagine going through life thinking the entire world is racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic, etc. Imagine living a life in pure anger at any political opposition. Imagine a life dwelling on ONE president, and angrily foaming at the mouth at even the mention of his name. Imagine living a life where you hate your own nation, becvause you think your nation is always wrong. If you're a democrat, you don't have to imagine.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government



Asshole, America was FOUNDED on the principle of an armed populace with a government of the people.  Vigilance against tyranny is at the heart of Americanism learned by picking up any history book and reading what happens to all populations disarmed!  Including what just happened to Australians just last year during Covid.  They damn well sure wish they had their guns back now.

Please move to another country of assholes and cowards where you can be an asset to them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


You are quite wrong and history proves it,

The right to bear arms is meant to protect against government tyranny and it works


----------



## JGalt (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



OK, I'll come clean. They're really to protect us against creepy people on internet discussion boards.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Imagine going through life like that.



The Funny is for idiots like you who haven't one word to actually say that can defend a single position you weakly try to proffer around here!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2022)

Leftist never think things through when it comes to American soldiers shooting American civilians.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2022)

Case ya havent noticed police forces cant  maintain regular  order right now.....they got no shot if the ball drops


----------



## Blackrook (Jul 8, 2022)

The Revolutionary War and every one of the 10,000 other wars won by the people against a tyrannical government prove the OP wrong.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

The Vietnamese is another good example of how people can resist a more powerful, better-equiped military. The American people must remain armed.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Leftist never think things through when it comes to American soldiers shooting American civilians.



Mac has a point.  We are all just terrified!  I mean, seriously, what fool here really fears their government?  It isn't like our president would send the FBI after mothers just for wanting a good education for their children!  RELAX!  RELAX!  No job?  No money?  No mask? No gasoline?  No reserves?  No economy?  No supply chains?  No hope in Ukraine? No energy? No infrastructure?

Don't worry!  Tater is right on top of it!!!!


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 8, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> What did it end up costing you?


$450.00 OTD.....It was unfired.....A couple weeks ago I passed on a lightly used Beretta 92FS they had there....Glad I did. 

I already have a surplus Beretta 92S that I got off a guy that worked for Beretta in MD and had it refinished there. It's a joy to shoot despite the mag release location. Next to my Eastern Block era CZ-75 it's my favorite full sized 9mm. Smooth as silk.


----------



## Cougarbear (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You American liberals are the problem, it's not gun ownership or Americans owning combat rifles. You can't even define what a woman is anymore and you're subjecting children to dangerous hormone treatments and sex reassignment surgery, then you wonder why people are going postal? You want to blame guns, but you fail to see that the problem is our modern culture, fueled by capitalist decadence. Much of all of this gender confusion, feminism, the breakup of the traditional family, the pornography, is all the result of profit pursuing capitalists exploiting human vice and attempting to control consumers and what they consume.
> 
> Why are there so many people today hooked on anti-depressants? More than ever today, we have a mental health crisis. You want to disarm good, law abiding Americans? Why would anyone want to disarm the populace? You're not going to protect them by doing that. The working-class, the American people should always remain armed. If anyone is going to be disarmed, let it be the capitalists. The wealthy elites, the bankers, disarm them. Disarm the politicians, but arm the people. Working families, the average, law abiding American should always have access to firearms, especially combat rifles. Your assumption that Americans can't organize a guerilla force and fight tyranny shows how naive and ignorant you are of warfare.


You do know that most workers work for small businesses like mom and pop stores. These are the true capitalists. I feel you don't know what capitalism is by your words. Everything else is good thought and why we have problems with our young people. But, it's not because of capitalists for it's the socialist Democrats who are pushing the woke indoctrination of our country. It's the Republican capitalists who are fighting against this wokeism that is destroying the fabric of this nation that you are attacking. Take an economics course from a capitalist and you will understand the difference between capitalism and socialism.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I passed on a lightly used Beretta 92FS they had there....Glad I did.



I love the 92FS.  I sold one back in 2015 which is why I asked.  I still have lots of accessories for it and have been thinking about getting another, they are basically the same gun as the one you just bought and like you said, the 92 has a magazine release I like better--- easier for me to drop the magazine with the trigger hand in one smooth motion while retaining my grip as I reload with the other.


----------



## ozro (Jul 8, 2022)

I, for one, have never stated why I may or may not own guns, or any weapons, traps, body armour, razor wire. 
I never will


----------



## scruffy (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.
> 
> Imagine going through life like that.



Your mockery and stupidity is noted.

We are a country because someone alerted us the Redcoats were coming.

Maybe crack a book sometime?


----------



## DukeU (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Bugger off.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 8, 2022)

ozro said:


> I, for one, have never stated why I may or may not own guns, or any weapons, traps, body armour, razor wire.
> I never will



Don't forget swords, spears, crossbows, shovels, knives, rope, chains, axes, trap doors, booby traps, pits, and various sundry death snares rigged to look like natural things.


----------



## ozro (Jul 8, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Don't forget swords, spears, crossbows, shovels, knives, rope, chains, axes, trap doors, booby traps, pits, and various sundry death snares rigged to look like natural things.


Yeah, your probably right. I have 280 acres and there is just no way to inventory everything that might be or isn't out there.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


I want guns to protect myself and my loved ones from the criminals that progressive DA's and politicians fail to keep behind bars.

As for what we saw in Highland Park?  Probably the toughest gun control laws in the nation are in effect in that State and yet the people who need to enforce those laws didn't.  So what makes you think that you're going to do any better when you enact more laws?  The bad people aren't being stopped from getting weapons.  They will however be emboldened knowing that the average citizens they want to slaughter on our streets will no longer have a gun to protect themselves.  Make the whole country a "gun free" zone and see what happens!


----------



## Death-Ninja (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Hi there Mr impossibly fucking stupid, you might remove dumb, uneducated ass from forums, and google up how well the entire might of the United States military vs the Viet Kong, and Taliban, works out for your impossibly fucking stupid argument! There is no greater check on tyranny, than a population with direct and easy access to firearms.... Folks, morons like the op are revoltingly ignorant of the topics they blather on and on about, his argument is ludicrously stupid, but that didn't stop them from advancing it, and you know what, government is full of just this type of moron, absolutely impossibly fucking stupid people....


----------



## Missourian (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.


If we're the ones who are terrified... why are you the ones trying to get rid of the guns?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


You can go fuck yourself 🖕


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> You do know that most workers work for small businesses like mom and pop stores. These are the true capitalists. I feel you don't know what capitalism is by your words. Everything else is good thought and why we have problems with our young people. But, it's not because of capitalists for it's the socialist Democrats who are pushing the woke indoctrination of our country. It's the Republican capitalists who are fighting against this wokeism that is destroying the fabric of this nation that you are attacking. Take an economics course from a capitalist and you will understand the difference between capitalism and socialism.


When I use the term "capitalist" I'm not referring to mom-and-pop stores, although yes they are technically also capitalists, if they own a private business enterprise and have employees. The dictatorial employer-employee relationship is also found in those small businesses but the real problem is the large corporations, the billionaires, and bankers, those are who we criticize and work to overthrow. It's not genuine Marxism or communism that is responsible for the decadence you now see in American culture, that's the result of capitalist exploitation. For example, much of the current gender confusion and transsexualism is being fueled by the medical industry and big pharma. Goerge Soros a billionaire and others like him, fund the protests and the "pride parades", the legislation..etc. All of this decadence is very profitable for some capitalists, especially the emasculation of men.

Karl Marx, Engels, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, and all of the rest of them, weren't friendly to what the so-called "woke" liberals are promoting. They would've been labeled "fascists" "homophobic", and "transphobic" by modern American liberals. Democrats aren't socialists, although some of them claim to be.  Socialism or Communism, is far from what Democrats are espousing. 

More, with respect to the Republicans, they hurt the working class by creating laws that allow the rich to legally pay very little taxes while the working-class are forced to pay more. They also neglect the development and maintenance of vital infrastructure, they privatize all major centers of economic power, they defund needed social programs and entitlements, like Medicare, Medicaid, social security..etc. They undermine worker rights and the ability of labor to unionize. They support unnecessary wars..etc. They deregulate the banks and other corporations to the point of creating devastating financial crises, that then require government bailouts. They allowed corporations to gut America of its manufacturing base.

Republicans create very authoritarian work environments where workers are expected to work more for less pay and benefits. Our country has a sovereign currency, so as long as our GDP is high, our federal government can very easily fund social programs and the development of our infrastructure without any issues. It's within our budget, but Republicans insist that our government doesn't have enough money, and that's simply not true.

The government is a social aparatus organized by the people to manage their large-scale socioeconomic, civil affairs and projects. Government isn't inherently good or evil, it's whatever we the people want it to be.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 8, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Your mockery and stupidity is noted.
> 
> We are a country because someone alerted us the Redcoats were coming.
> 
> Maybe crack a book sometime?


Oh, I could never be as smart and accurately-informed as you.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 8, 2022)

Missourian said:


> If we're the ones who are terrified... why are you the ones trying to get rid of the guns?


I guess you'd have to ask someone who is "trying to get rid of guns".

I'm very happy to say that I'm not like either one of you.


----------



## gipper (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Apparently you aren’t schooled in military history. If you were, you‘d know that throughout history powerful nations have been defeated by weaker nations. If you’re an American you’ve witnessed this first hand in Vietnam and elsewhere. How about the American Revolution?  Ever heard of it?


----------



## Peace (Jul 8, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No.
> 
> Can you stop using more than one repeated punctuation mark at the end of a sentence?
> 
> It makes you look illiterate.


!!! I have been doing it for years and these fools copy me !!!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Isn’t all of that the government? Military, cops etc run by democrats is the reason to own guns. It really boils down to defense from democrats and the government agencies they control.

So thank you for listing the exact government we need to defend ourselves from.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 8, 2022)

Why do free speech nuts seem to hang on to antiquated 1st Amendment policies? Do you people really need the 4th Amendment when warrants only get in the way of the government's agenda?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what we learned for Iraq and Afghanistan.




You fucking retard...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> The five previous responses pretty much say it all to discredit your thought process. The 2nd amendment has nothing to do with hunting. So, why even bring it up?
> If our tyrannical leaders attempt to take away our guns, we will defend the Constitution with those guns. We may lose, but we will fight. Because, if we lose our guns, we lose our liberty, freedom and religion. And, we won't allow that to happen. As Patrick Henry said, "Give me liberty or give me death." We aren't afraid to die for our liberty and freedom. Some of you may want to give up and give into tyranny of the left. But, this won't continue very much longer. The Second Coming of Christ is around the corner. Whose on the Lord side who? Those who defend the Constitution is who is on the Lord side.



We won't lose.

No more than the Taliban or Bathists lost.

Insurgents with small arms have kicked the ass of our military for 25 years.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Government isn't inherently good or evil, it's whatever we the people want it to be.


If it were that simple there would be no need for protests.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

scruffy said:


> If it were that simple there would be no need for protests.


We need to protest in order to make sure government reforms and begins to serve the people. If people were more proactive and involved in keeping the government accountable we wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## iceberg (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Oh, I could never be as smart and accurately-informed as you.


FINALLY

you stated a fact.

i lost a $10 bet to westwall but oh well.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces).


True.

The _Red Dawn_ fantasy is just that – a fantasy.

Moreover, there’s nothing in the history, text, or case law of the Second Amendment that authorizes insurrectionist dogma.

And Ukrainian soldiers have complained that the last thing they need are small arms, which are useless fighting against the invading Russians; they need rockets, missiles, and heavy artillery.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> No, the only reason you want certain guns (such as a AR-15) is because you like to have them.


Also true.

Possessing an AR 15 is a want, not a need – and there’s nothing wrong with that.

Conservatives need to stop lying about how they ‘need’ an AR 15 for self-defense or to ‘oppose government tyranny’ – all of which is nonsense.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No.
> 
> Can you stop using more than one repeated punctuation mark at the end of a sentence?
> 
> It makes you look illiterate.


Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​
No. 

But I'll defend to the death the privilege of using entirely too many exclamation points!!!

At least for women. 

Well, at least for me.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> The _Red Dawn_ fantasy is just that – a fantasy.
> 
> ...


They're pointing thier weapons in the wrong direction...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We need to protest in order to make sure government reforms and begins to serve the people. If people were more proactive and involved in keeping the government accountable we wouldn't be in this situation.


In order for that to happen the government needs to be cut by 75%.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> There should be a ban on all guns other then single shot hunting rifles, handguns and shotguns.


Wrong.

Bans don’t work – whether it’s abortion, Prohibition, or guns.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> The _Red Dawn_ fantasy is just that – a fantasy.
> 
> ...



Right, I mean the Taliban was totally crushed in minutes.

Oh wait.

Fucking Saul, dumb as a post...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You American liberals


lol

The OP is a conservative.


----------



## Persuader (Jul 8, 2022)

ozro said:


> I, for one, have never stated why I may or may not own guns, or any weapons, traps, body armour, razor wire.
> I never will


Then He said to them, “But now, he who has a money bag, let him take it, and likewise a knapsack; and he who has no sword, let him sell his garment and buy one. For I say to you that this which is written must still be accomplished in Me: ‘And He was numbered with the transgressors.’ For the things concerning Me have an end.” So they said, “Lord, look, here are two swords.” And He said to them, “It is enough.”

— Gospel of Luke 22:36-38, NKJV


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> I guess you'd have to ask someone who is "trying to get rid of guns".
> 
> I'm very happy to say that I'm not like either one of you.


You vote for that shit, so yeah.  You are.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> True.
> 
> The _Red Dawn_ fantasy is just that – a fantasy.
> 
> ...


Did you miss 7-4-1776 somehow? It’s not about government permission you moron.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


You put a whole lot of thought words into that pointless post.


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> $450.00 OTD.....It was unfired.....A couple weeks ago I passed on a lightly used Beretta 92FS they had there....Glad I did.
> 
> I already have a surplus Beretta 92S that I got off a guy that worked for Beretta in MD and had it refinished there. It's a joy to shoot despite the mag release location. Next to my Eastern Block era CZ-75 it's my favorite full sized 9mm. Smooth as silk.
> 
> View attachment 667893


Wait, you're the second person I've seen here talking about "unfired" guns being more valuable ----------------------- 

Is this like unopened First Editions? Or more for the 21th Century, action figures or video games still in the package? More resale value if never used?

Hmmmmmmmm, I generally suppose things are for using. The idea of keeping wine around 200 years without opening it ---- something is wrong there.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

Yet another thread full of rightwing lies and demagoguery.

Guns aren’t going to be ‘banned’; guns aren’t going to be ‘confiscated.’


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2022)

ozro said:


> Yeah, your probably right. I have 280 acres and there is just no way to inventory everything that might be or isn't out there.


Boy, that's the truth. The stuff out there on the land ---- you just don't want to know. The Night of the Bear was the one that went over the top.


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yet another thread full of rightwing lies and demagoguery.
> 
> Guns aren’t going to be ‘banned’; guns aren’t going to be ‘confiscated.’


No, because we won and you lost. 

The USSC was the tipping point; we're okay now.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!
> 
> It makes you sound mentally challenged.


That’s because conservatives are – that and being willfully ignorant and dishonest.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


In all these other countries where the populace isn’t allowed to own guns the government does what they want. You as a Jew should understand the importance of gun rights related to governments.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yet another thread full of rightwing lies and demagoguery.
> 
> Guns aren’t going to be ‘banned’; guns aren’t going to be ‘confiscated.’



They're not. Try it.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.
> 
> Imagine going through life like that.


Meanwhile you dark half-breeds always think Father Government has your best interest in mind….ask all your dark ancestors in dark nations how that worked out for them?


----------



## scruffy (Jul 8, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> Oh, I could never be as smart and accurately-informed as you.



Stop being a putz.

Freedom means vigilance.

I don't worry (much) about "our" government, until lately. This business of having mayors allow leftist terrorists to burn and loot will not stand.

My weapons are for defense. Which right now means screaming lefties with a stick up their butt.

However if our government ends up supporting and promoting that kind of thing, then I will surely stand against it. And them. In every way that matters.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Meanwhile you dark half-breeds always think Father Government has your best interest in mind….ask all your dark ancestors in dark nations how that worked out for them?


It's actually us white folks who are getting most of the bailout money. We get government-backed loans, contracts, facilities, tax cuts..etc. So what are you talking about? We exploit and enslave people to serve our lusts and fill our stomachs. Those black folks worked hard in those plantations. It was the sweat and blood of slaves that built America. Even the white house was built by blacks. Go get an education, Bubba.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, I mean the Taliban was totally crushed in minutes.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Fucking Saul, dumb as a post...


The problem is that conservatives make the mistake of believing that they must somehow ‘justify’ possessing an AR 15 to stave-off calls that the weapon be ‘banned’ – which is ridiculous.

Consequently, conservatives lie about ‘needing’ AR 15s for ‘self-defense’ or opposing ‘government tyranny.’

Citizens aren’t required to ‘justify’ exercising a fundamental right as a ‘prerequisite’ to indeed do so.

Rightists need to stop with the stupid lies and simply state that they want an AR 15 for no other reason than they want one.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The problem is that conservatives make the mistake of believing that they must somehow ‘justify’ possessing an AR 15 to stave-off calls that the weapon be ‘banned’ – which is ridiculous.
> 
> Consequently, conservatives lie about ‘needing’ AR 15s for ‘self-defense’ or opposing ‘government tyranny.’
> 
> ...



Many Americans want firearms to defend themselves against street thugs, violent criminals, and yes, government tyranny as well.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Many Americans want firearms to defend themselves against street thugs, violent criminals, and yes, government tyranny as well.


And it’s high time Americans owned up to what the 2A was crafted for. Politicians should fear the People. Not the other way around. That was the Founding Fathers intent!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's actually us white folks who are getting most of the bailout money. We get government-backed loans, contracts, facilities, tax cuts..etc. So what are you talking about? We exploit and enslave people to serve our lusts and fill our stomachs. Those black folks worked hard in those plantations. It was the sweat and blood of slaves that built America. Even the white house was built by blacks. Go get an education, Bubba.


HAHAHAH…right, and that dark dude cleaning the shitters and pushing a broom for Bill Gates built Microsoft.hahah
Is that you shown at left in the image below?


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> HAHAHAH…right, and that dark dude cleaning the shitters and pushing a broom for Bill Gates built Microsoft.hahah
> Is that you shown at left in the image below?
> View attachment 667944


I’d unzip, and piss in their faces…


----------



## scruffy (Jul 8, 2022)

Vastator said:


> And it’s high time Americans owned up to what the 2A was crafted for. Politicians should fear the People. Not the other way around. That was the Founding Fathers intent!


It was never the Founders' intent that the government should protect itself from the People.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

scruffy said:


> It was never the Founders' intent that the government should protect itself from the People.


Indeed. Rather it should kneel in servitude before them. Ever fearful of the peoples displeasure with their service…


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You American liberals are the problem, it's not gun ownership or Americans owning combat rifles. You can't even define what a woman is anymore and you're subjecting children to dangerous hormone treatments and sex reassignment surgery, then you wonder why people are going postal? You want to blame guns, but you fail to see that the problem is our modern culture, fueled by capitalist decadence. Much of all of this gender confusion, feminism, the breakup of the traditional family, the pornography, is all the result of profit pursuing capitalists exploiting human vice and attempting to control consumers and what they consume.
> 
> Why are there so many people today hooked on anti-depressants? More than ever today, we have a mental health crisis. You want to disarm good, law abiding Americans? Why would anyone want to disarm the populace? You're not going to protect them by doing that. The working-class, the American people should always remain armed. If anyone is going to be disarmed, let it be the capitalists. The wealthy elites, the bankers, disarm them. Disarm the politicians, but arm the people. Working families, the average, law abiding American should always have access to firearms, especially combat rifles. Your assumption that Americans can't organize a guerilla force and fight tyranny shows how naive and ignorant you are of warfare.


You raise some interesting points, but the LGBT stuff you mention is pushed by people who align politically more with Communists and Socialists than Capitalists.

And profit is a great motivator.  Without it, the successful are not motivated to make great improvements, as the profit gets confiscated and redistributed.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yet another thread full of rightwing lies and demagoguery.
> 
> Guns aren’t going to be ‘banned’; guns aren’t going to be ‘confiscated.’


No they won’t. Thanks to us not giving an inch on this.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...











						Florida Woman Uses AR-15 To Defend Family During Home Invasion
					

A pregnant woman saved her family's life during a home invasion after she used an AR-15 to fight back against armed burglars.




					www.cbsnews.com
				









						Texas Man Describes How He Used His AR-15 to Stop Gunman from Sutherland Church Shooting Massacre
					

.




					www.cnsnews.com
				












						'Good guy' with AR-15 rifle stops knife attack on neighbor, police say
					

An Illinois man wielding an AR-15 rifle stopped a knife attack on another person on Monday, local police said.




					www.foxnews.com
				




'nuff said.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...





GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


I don't own  a firearm. But I see that by and large, people that do mass shootings skirt  liberal gun control laws. So many examples, I wont  bother. I don't have cheap easy answer, but penalizing  legal gun owners is like penalizing all car owners/operators for drunk drivers. That won't fix a damn thing.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 8, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No.
> 
> Can you stop using more than one repeated punctuation mark at the end of a sentence?
> 
> It makes you look illiterate.


​_“Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind.”_ ― Terry Pratchett​


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

hjmick said:


> ​_“Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind.”_ ― Terry Pratchett​


A mediocre sci-fi author..?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 8, 2022)

Vastator said:


> A mediocre sci-fi author..?



Yeah, but the quote is entertaining and on topic for the quoted post... that's got to count for something...


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2022)

Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​
People will  NEVER,NEVER   give up their guns!

In these dangerous and unpredictable times, protection is needed more than ever!!


----------



## fncceo (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We exploit and enslave people to serve our lusts and fill our stomachs.



I would never exploit or enslave any person to serve my lust or fill my stomach ... 

... I would do it just to see that look on their face.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

skye said:


> Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​
> People will  NEVER,NEVER   give up their guns!
> 
> In these dangerous and unpredictable times, protection is needed more than ever!!
> ...


The harder they assail your defenses… The harder you must bolster them…


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2022)

Vastator said:


> The harder they assail your defenses… The harder you must bolster them…




Yup.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 8, 2022)

hjmick said:


> ​_“Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind.”_ ― Terry Pratchett​



He's not wrong ... although, mostly ... I put it down to a lack of English education.

And "Good Omens" was a brilliant piece of literature.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 8, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So how come Ukrainian citizens using personal firearms against Russians is admirable, but Americans wanting to be able to do the same thing makes us sound unhinged?
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a small chance, than no chance at all. Partisans are extremely irritating and damaging to military forces.


They are using their guns and billions of dollars in our armour and other countries armory, to fight a FOREIGN invader, not their own country's government?


----------



## Circe (Jul 8, 2022)

fncceo said:


> He's not wrong ... although, mostly ... I put it down to a lack of English education.
> 
> And "Good Omens" was a brilliant piece of literature.


Not a bad movie, either.

As for the Interrobangs and such, hey, I get excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vastator (Jul 8, 2022)

Care4all said:


> They are using their guns and billions of dollars in our armour and other countries armory, to fight a FOREIGN invader, not their own country's government?


Foreign, and domestic… Those old fogies really did think of everything…


----------



## hjmick (Jul 8, 2022)

fncceo said:


> And "Good Omens" was a brilliant piece of literature.




With Neil Gaiman... it's on the shelf of my coffee table too read. I tried to get into once a while back, not after I finished _American Gods._ I'll give it another shot soon, but it didn't take the first time.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> You raise some interesting points, but the LGBT stuff you mention is pushed by people who align politically more with Communists and Socialists than Capitalists.
> 
> And profit is a great motivator.  Without it, the successful are not motivated to make great improvements, as the profit gets confiscated and redistributed.



Really? You actually believe that people only draw motivation to work, committing themselves to a cause, only for money? You have a very skewed if not naive opinion about human nature. I and other political activists, don't do this for the money. People work for meaning and purpose, for brotherhood, for family, for country..etc. Many billionaires work, but they don't do it for the money or even for profits anymore, they do it because they feel that's their life mission, whatever that might be.

American liberals might identify themselves as leftists, even Marxists, but if they're not promoting actual Marxist principles and ideology, then they're not really Marxists. A synthetic left was created durring the coldwar here in the United States, by the CIA, to act as a counterbalance to the actual leftists who were pro-USSR. The "free love" of the 1960s, the drug culture, all of that liberalism, really has nothing to do with Karl Marx or communism. What is behind the present LGBTQ movement and all of the transgenderism, is the medical industry and big pharmaceutical companies. There are also capitalist elites who like the idea of a male population that is completely emasculated and less rebelious. More subservient and morally defeated men ensure that wealthy and powerful men remain in power. Emasculated men are easier to control and capitalize on. Effeminate men are great for retail sales and selling Starbucks coffee. A masculine man is satisfied with a black and perhaps a brown pair of boots, where an effeminate man will buy black, purple, pink, burgandy, bright red, bright yellow and green. Metrosexual, effeminate men, buy more of everything from skin moisturizer to nail polish. Everything.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's actually us white folks who are getting most of the bailout money. We get government-backed loans, contracts, facilities, tax cuts..etc. So what are you talking about? We exploit and enslave people to serve our lusts and fill our stomachs. Those black folks worked hard in those plantations. It was the sweat and blood of slaves that built America. Even the white house was built by blacks. Go get an education, Bubba.


All reviaaionist fiction.

Slavery did not build america


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> All reviaaionist fiction.
> 
> Slavery did not build america



" The argument has often been used to diminish the scale of slavery, reducing it to a crime committed by a few Southern planters, one that did not touch the rest of the United States. Slavery, the argument goes, was an inefficient system, and the labor of the enslaved was considered less productive than that of a "free worker" being paid a wage. The use of enslaved labor has been presented as premodern, a practice that had no ties to the capitalism that allowed America to become — and remain — a leading global economy.

But as with so many stories about slavery, this is untrue. Slavery, particularly the cotton slavery that existed from the end of the 18th century to the beginning of the Civil War, was a thoroughly modern business, one that was continuously changing to maximize profits. To grow the cotton that would clothe the world and fuel global industrialization, thousands of young enslaved men and women, the children of stolen ancestors legally treated as property, were transported from Maryland and Virginia hundreds of miles south, and forcibly retrained to become America’s most efficient laborers. As they were pushed into the expanding territories of Mississippi and Louisiana, sold and bid on at auctions, and resettled onto forced labor camps, they were given a task: to plant and pick thousands of pounds of cotton.


The bodies of the enslaved served as America’s largest financial asset, and they were forced to maintain America’s most exported commodity. In 60 years, from 1801 to 1862, the amount of cotton picked daily by an enslaved person increased 400 percent. The profits from cotton propelled the US into a position as one of the leading economies in the world, and made the South its most prosperous region. The ownership of enslaved people increased wealth for Southern planters so much that by the dawn of the Civil War, the Mississippi River Valley had more millionaires per capita than any other region. "

*Source:*










						How slavery became America’s first big business
					

Historian and author Edward E. Baptist explains how slavery helped the US go from a "colonial economy to the second biggest industrial power in the world."




					www.vox.com
				





The scholarship doesn't agree with your revisionist, KKK version of American slavery and its important contribution to our nation's rise to power. You can out of spite and racism, pretend otherwise, but only your fellow country bumpkins will agree with you. Believe whatever nonsense you want Bubba.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So how come Ukrainian citizens using personal firearms against Russians is admirable, but Americans wanting to be able to do the same thing makes us sound unhinged?
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a small chance, than no chance at all. Partisans are extremely irritating and damaging to military forces.


Are you really this dumb?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> All reviaaionist fiction.
> 
> Slavery did not build america


You are wrong.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Are you really this dumb?


Clearly this is rhetorical.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2022)

Now what does race have to do with this?


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Clearly this is rhetorical.


The guy compared a nation being invaded by another country to his right to bear arms here. I can't believe I read that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> " The argument has often been used to diminish the scale of slavery, reducing it to a crime committed by a few Southern planters, one that did not touch the rest of the United States. Slavery, the argument goes, was an inefficient system, and the labor of the enslaved was considered less productive than that of a "free worker" being paid a wage. The use of enslaved labor has been presented as premodern, a practice that had no ties to the capitalism that allowed America to become — and remain — a leading global economy.
> 
> But as with so many stories about slavery, this is untrue. Slavery, particularly the cotton slavery that existed from the end of the 18th century to the beginning of the Civil War, was a thoroughly modern business, one that was continuously changing to maximize profits. To grow the cotton that would clothe the world and fuel global industrialization, thousands of young enslaved men and women, the children of stolen ancestors legally treated as property, were transported from Maryland and Virginia hundreds of miles south, and forcibly retrained to become America’s most efficient laborers. As they were pushed into the expanding territories of Mississippi and Louisiana, sold and bid on at auctions, and resettled onto forced labor camps, they were given a task: to plant and pick thousands of pounds of cotton.
> 
> ...


Thew scholarship is revisionist tripe.

It is economic fact andn proven factyy that slavery was and remains inefficient. It makes nothiing lasting and builds nothing.l The so called scholarship is spin and fiction and does not alter gyhe objective and neutral fact that slavery was in the hands of a few and accompoolished nothing.

Hanging the word " SCHOLARSHIP " on something is meaningless.


Much like hanging the word " SCIENTIFIC " on the end of marx's dialectic view of history. Or the words " OF THE PROLETARIATE " after the word dictatorship.

The fact that you must resort to throwing out KKK as a descriptor proves you are lacking incholastic accuracy and repeating fringe and extremist propoganda.

Objective and intelligent historians do not agree with you and prove you wrong boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2022)

IM2 said:


> You are wrong.


I am correct


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 8, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> When I use the term "capitalist" I'm not referring to mom-and-pop stores, although yes they are technically also capitalists, if they own a private business enterprise and have employees. The dictatorial employer-employee relationship is also found in those small businesses but the real problem is the large corporations, the billionaires, and bankers, those are who we criticize and work to overthrow. It's not genuine Marxism or communism that is responsible for the decadence you now see in American culture, that's the result of capitalist exploitation. For example, much of the current gender confusion and transsexualism is being fueled by the medical industry and big pharma. Goerge Soros a billionaire and others like him, fund the protests and the "pride parades", the legislation..etc. All of this decadence is very profitable for some capitalists, especially the emasculation of men.
> 
> Karl Marx, Engels, Lenin, Stalin, Mao, and all of the rest of them, weren't friendly to what the so-called "woke" liberals are promoting. They would've been labeled "fascists" "homophobic", and "transphobic" by modern American liberals. Democrats aren't socialists, although some of them claim to be.  Socialism or Communism, is far from what Democrats are espousing.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a " dictatorial " employee /emloyer relationship.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Thew scholarship is revisionist tripe.
> 
> It is economic fact andn proven factyy that slavery was and remains inefficient. It makes nothiing lasting and builds nothing.l The so called scholarship is spin and fiction and does not alter gyhe objective and neutral fact that slavery was in the hands of a few and accompoolished nothing.
> 
> ...



Believe whatever nonsense toots your horn, Bubba.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no such thing as a " dictatorial " employee /emloyer relationship.


When was the last time your employer held an election?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 8, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



The reality is they don't seem to care about a tyrannical government when it comes to the voting system. They're happy to see a bunch of useless morons run the country. But they want guns to protect themselves from the useless morons they put there in the first place.

It makes no sense.


----------



## night_son (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



If an American, you really should resign your citizenship—immediately. If a high school graduate, you should hang your head in shame. If a college grad, you should lock yourself inside for a year—inside the Library of Congress—and read, read, read. 

The police are warm-blooded flesh and blood, human, same as anyone else. Their tactical SOPs are fixed, rigid and allow for very little improvisation on the fly, their policy makers and tacticians preferring the hammer strikes against the brick wall until it cracks approach with well armed criminal elements. This being the case, police tactics are easily exploited by the bold and intrepid. Groups of such bold and intrepid men banded together _could _make authorities very sorry they ever applied their jackboots to the necks of once free American citizens.  

Further, there is no _potential _tyranny about our current modern day government; we Americans live in a Police State and time is running out on our total loss of individual freedom. 

Afghanistan, US involvement there these past two decades, is the poster child for American civilian resistance to a tyrannical government. Again, pick up a book and read about it. 

An individual American's firearm ownership has *nothing *to do with you or any other American; what happens inside my home or the homes of other Americans regarding firearm ownership is none of your fucking business, unless you break into my home. 

A single shot, breechloading rifle can put at least 15 rounds downrange per minute—considerably more in experienced hands. Limiting or banning specific types of firearms is your universal code words for absolute firearm confiscation. Try it. 

Keep pushing otherwise peaceful, law abiding Americans farther and farther out onto your woke Cultural Marxist frontier and you people _will_ find out: tolerance ends.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> The reality is they don't seem to care about a tyrannical government when it comes to the voting system. They're happy to see a bunch of useless morons run the country. But they want guns to protect themselves from the useless morons they put there in the first place.
> 
> It makes no sense.



Hey, we haven't seen political brownshirts since the late 1800's.

I'm exactly like that black guy running for governor. The most likely use of my weapon is to keep screaming nutball leftards at bay.

The government doesn't bother me, the cops don't bother me cause I don't do anything wrong. Heck, I don't even cheat on my taxes.

The only people getting in my face are nutball leftards. Cause they got some stick up their butt about some POLITICAL thing that has nothing to do with me, and instead of contacting their Senator they think "I" should hear about it.

Only nutball leftards sit down on my freeway so I can't get to work. The government doesn't do that, the righties don't do that, only the nutball lefties.

I don't feel like I have to protect myself from AOC. But a couple of the posters on this board might qualify, as they exhibit a callous disregard for human existence.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Do you think trampling the 2nd Amendment will make you safer?

Think again


----------



## Sandisk (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



It's way more than that.

If the federal government knows where you live?
All they have to do is fly an F-16 at 30,000 feet over your house.
Then drop a JDAM  (Joint Direct Attack Munition) on your head.

You will not see or hear the plane.
Or hear the bomb until a few seconds before it hits.
A thousand guns and a million rounds of ammunition would do NOTHING to protect you from it.
And there are dozens of other ways the military could kill you - with ease - if it wanted to.

Anyone who says that guns can protect the masses from government tyranny are utterly and completely clueless about modern, weapons systems.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> It's way more than that.
> 
> If the federal government knows where you live?
> All they have to do is fly an F-16 at 30,000 feet over your house.
> ...


Idiot. ^^^

You think anyone is talking about a "war against the US government"?

Dude - NO ONE is talking about that. Not the left, not the right, not the outliers, not even Goats. Not even me.

Please, check your insanity at the door.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

Circe said:


> Wait, you're the second person I've seen here talking about "unfired" guns being more valuable -----------------------
> 
> Is this like unopened First Editions? Or more for the 21th Century, action figures or video games still in the package? More resale value if never used?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, I generally suppose things are for using. The idea of keeping wine around 200 years without opening it ---- something is wrong there.





In general, a used firearm, that is provably in unfired condition, will bring a premium over the same type of firearm that has been fired.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> It's way more than that.
> 
> If the federal government knows where you live?
> All they have to do is fly an F-16 at 30,000 feet over your house.
> ...





Where is that pilot going to sleep at night?  How about his family?

You clearly havn't thought this through very much.

Typical of the braindead, progressive left.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Where is that pilot going to sleep at night?  How about his family?
> 
> You clearly havn't thought this through very much.
> 
> Typical of the braindead, progressive left.


Not sure this one's a leftie. I think it's just nuts. I've been following its posts for a while now. Out there. Twilight Zone.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> " The argument has often been used to diminish the scale of slavery, reducing it to a crime committed by a few Southern planters, one that did not touch the rest of the United States. Slavery, the argument goes, was an inefficient system, and the labor of the enslaved was considered less productive than that of a "free worker" being paid a wage. The use of enslaved labor has been presented as premodern, a practice that had no ties to the capitalism that allowed America to become — and remain — a leading global economy.
> 
> But as with so many stories about slavery, this is untrue. Slavery, particularly the cotton slavery that existed from the end of the 18th century to the beginning of the Civil War, was a thoroughly modern business, one that was continuously changing to maximize profits. To grow the cotton that would clothe the world and fuel global industrialization, thousands of young enslaved men and women, the children of stolen ancestors legally treated as property, were transported from Maryland and Virginia hundreds of miles south, and forcibly retrained to become America’s most efficient laborers. As they were pushed into the expanding territories of Mississippi and Louisiana, sold and bid on at auctions, and resettled onto forced labor camps, they were given a task: to plant and pick thousands of pounds of cotton.
> 
> ...





Slaves built nothing.  They made a few plantation owners wealthy but that's it.

They built no capital, they did nothing that increased the productivity of the nation which allowed others to build wealth.

That onerous task was left to the Irish and the chinese.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> When was the last time your employer held an election?





Who cares.  If the employer is an asshole you leave.  In a socialist shithole you go where they tell you to, or you die.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Slaves built nothing.  They made a few plantation owners wealthy but that's it.
> 
> They built no capital, they did nothing that increased the productivity of the nation which allowed others to build wealth.
> 
> That onerous task was left to the Irish and the chinese.



All of the scholarship disagrees with you.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


It's called asymmetric warfare and some examples of it being very effective is Afghanistan and Vietnam. Both held out against several technologically advanced countries. 

The regular Military can not be used to enforce laws on US soil so you would have to rely on National Guard and police to kill those who will not give up their firearms some of whom will likely be family, friends and neighbors. I believe the likely outcome is that most Governors and local leaders will tell the Fed to go fuck themselves. So the only option is the illegal use of the US military and the tyrannical government that the 2nd Amendment was written for.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> All of the scholarship disagrees with you.





No, it doesn't.  Your howard zinn bullshit might, but legit scholars have known this to be a fact for over a century.

Simple minded fools love to spout bullshit but when asked to point out anything that a slave built, they can't


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Who cares.  If the employer is an asshole you leave.  In a socialist shithole you go where they tell you to, or you die.



Who cares? Workers care, their families care, that's who cares. The vast majority of people that have jobs care and employers should care too because if they hurt workers, they hurt themselves (workers are paying consumers). Workers have every right to organize and form unions to protect and advance their interests and rights. Leaving a job is not an option for most people, hence they remain working under abusive conditions. You might not care, but workers care and they will fight back and you can't stop them. Socialism is the future, prepare for it, it's coming.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Who cares? Workers care, their families care, that's who cares. The vast majority of people that have jobs care and employers should care too because if they hurt workers, they hurt themselves (workers are paying consumers). Workers have every right to organize and form unions to protect and advance their interests and rights. Leaving a job is not an option for most people, hence they remain working under abusive conditions. You might not care, but workers care and they will fight back and you can't stop them. Socialism is the future, prepare for it, it's coming.





So they LEAVE, dummy.  They go get a better job elswhere.

Something that CAN'T be done in a socialist shithole.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, it doesn't.  Your howard zinn bullshit might, but legit scholars have known this to be a fact for over a century.
> 
> Simple minded fools love to spout bullshit but when asked to point out anything that a slave built, they can't



Not Howard Zinn, practically everyone disagrees with you. Slavery in this country was the backbone of the economy for almost 250 years. It's well documented, but you can deny it all you want. All of your insults won't change that.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> So they LEAVE, dummy.  They go get a better job elswhere.
> 
> Something that CAN'T be done in a socialist shithole.



In socialism there are many work and career paths and options, so you're just ignorant. This idea that you have that people can just leave their jobs at the drop of a hat, and find another one, is quite absurd. People's income, their medical insurance, everything is tied to employment. They might go months without finding another job, so you're quite naive.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Not Howard Zinn, practically everyone disagrees with you. Slavery in this country was the backbone of the economy for almost 250 years. It's well documented, but you can deny it all you want. All of your insults won't change that.





Bullshit.  Unlike you I am well read in history.  Slavery as an institution was horrible, but 1.8% of whites owned slaves as opposed to the 13% of the black population that owned them.

The reason why the South lost the civil war is because they WERE a slave based economy and they were crushed by the economic and industrial might of the North.

Throughout the war the South produced less than 25,000 firearms.  The North produced well over a million.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> In socialism there are many work and career paths and options, so you're just ignorant. This idea that you have that people can just leave their jobs at the drop of a hat, and find another one, is quite absurd. People's income, their medical insurance, everything is tied to employment. They might go months without finding another job, so you're quite naive.





No, there aren't.  There is the path the government puts you on.  Fail it and they move you to a lessor position.

Fail there and it is off to the gulag with you.

There is a reason why stalin murdered over 65,000,000 of his own people.


Naive is the person who looks back at the multiple times socialism has been tried, only to watch it fail, yet again.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Bullshit.  Unlike you I am well read in history.  Slavery as an institution was horrible, but 1.8% of whites owned slaves as opposed to the 13% of the black population that owned them.
> 
> The reason why the South lost the civil war is because they WERE a slave based economy and they were crushed by the economic and industrial might of the North.
> 
> Throughout the war the South produced less than 25,000 firearms.  The North produced well over a million.





westwall said:


> Bullshit.  Unlike you I am well read in history.  Slavery as an institution was horrible, but 1.8% of whites owned slaves as opposed to the 13% of the black population that owned them.
> 
> The reason why the South lost the civil war is because they WERE a slave based economy and they were crushed by the economic and industrial might of the North.
> 
> Throughout the war the South produced less than 25,000 firearms.  The North produced well over a million.



*Sven Beckert** is a professor of American history at Harvard University. His latest book, “Empire of Cotton: A Global History,” has just been published by Alfred A. Knopf. The New York Times calls it “deeply researched and eminently readable,” and compares his cotton and capitalism narrative to Thomas Piketty’s tome on wealth inequality, although the Times’ reviewer, Thomas Bender, stresses that Beckert is more readable.*

For the first half of the 19th century, slavery was central to the American economy. The South was an economically dynamic part of the nation (for its white citizens); its products not only established the United States’ position in the global economy but also created markets for agricultural and industrial goods grown and manufactured in New England and the mid-Atlantic states. More than half of the nation’s exports in the first six decades of the 19th century consisted of raw cotton, almost all of it grown by slaves. Though industry in the North expanded rapidly, especially after the 1830s, enslaved Americans continued to produce a significant share of the nation’s output. In an important book, “River of Dark Dreams: Slavery and Empire in the Cotton Kingdom,” Johnson observes that steam engines were more prevalent on the Mississippi River than in the New England countryside, a telling detail that testifies to the modernity of slavery. Johnson sees slavery not just as an integral part of American capitalism, but as its very essence. To slavery, a correspondent from Savannah noted in the publication Southern Cultivator, “does this country largely—very largely—owe its greatness in commerce, manufactures, and its general prosperity.”

Much of the recent work confirms that 1868 observation, taking us outside the major slaveholding areas themselves and insisting on the national importance of slavery, all the way up to its abolition in 1865. In these accounts, slavery was just as present in the counting houses of Lower Manhattan, the spinning mills of New England, and the workshops of budding manufacturers in the Blackstone Valley in Massachusetts and Rhode Island as on the plantations in the Yazoo-Mississippi Delta. The slave economy of the Southern states had ripple effects throughout the entire economy, not just shaping but dominating it.

Merchants in New York City, Boston, and elsewhere, like the Browns in cotton and the Taylors in sugar, organized the trade of slave-grown agricultural commodities, accumulating vast riches in the process. Sometimes the connections to slavery were indirect, but not always: By the 1840s, James Brown was sitting in his counting house in Lower Manhattan hiring overseers for the slave plantations that his defaulting creditors had left to him. Since planters needed ever more funds to invest in land and labor, they drew on global capital markets; without access to the resources of New York and London, the expansion of slave agriculture in the American South would have been all but impossible.

The profits accumulated through slave labor had a lasting impact. Both the Browns and the Taylors eventually moved out of the commodities trade and into banking. The Browns created an institution that partially survives to this day as Brown Brothers, Harriman & Co., while Moses Taylor took charge of the precursor of Citibank. Some of the 19th century’s most important financiers—including the Barings and Rothschilds—were deeply involved in the “Southern trade,” and the profits they accumulated were eventually reinvested in other sectors of the global economy.

As a group of freedmen in Virginia observed in 1867, “our wives, our children, our husbands, have been sold over and over again to purchase the lands we now locate upon. … And then didn’t we clear the land, and raise the crops of corn, of tobacco, of rice, of sugar, of every thing. And then didn’t the large cities in the North grow up on the cotton and the sugars and the rice that we made?” Slavery, they understood, was inscribed into the very fabric of the American economy.

Southern slavery was important to American capitalism in other ways as well. As management scholars and historians have discovered in recent years, innovations in tabulating the cost and productivity of labor derived from the world of plantations. They were unusual work sites in that owners enjoyed nearly complete control over their workers and were thus able to reinvent the labor process and the accounting for it—a power that no manufacturer enjoyed in the mid-19th century.

As management scholar Bill Cooke and historian Caitlin Rosenthal have shown, slave labor allowed the enslavers to experiment in novel ways with labor control. Edward E. Baptist, who has studied in great detail the work practices on plantations and emphasized their modernity in “The Half Has Never Been Told: Slavery and the Making of Modern Capitalism,” has gone so far as to argue that as new methods of labor management entered the repertoire of plantation owners, torture became widely accepted. Slave plantations, not railroads, were in fact America’s first “big business.”

Moreover, as Seth Rockman has shown, the slave-dominated economy of the South also constituted an important market for goods produced by a wide variety of Northern manufacturers and artisans. Supplying plantations clothing and brooms, plows and fine furniture, Northern businesses dominated the large market in the South, which itself did not see significant industrialization before the end of the 19th century.

Further, as all of us learned in school, industrialization in the United States focused at first largely on cotton manufacturing: the spinning of cotton thread with newfangled machines and eventually the weaving of that thread with looms powered at first by water and then by steam. The raw material that went into the factories was grown almost exclusively by slaves. Indeed, the large factories emerging along the rivers of New England, with their increasing number of wage workers, cannot be imagined without reliable, ever-increasing supplies of ever-cheaper raw cotton. The Cabots, Lowells, and Slaters—whatever their opinions on slavery—all profited greatly from the availability of cheap, slave-grown cotton.

As profits accumulated in the cotton trade, in cotton manufacturing, in cotton growing, and in supplying Southern markets, many cultural, social, and educational institutions benefited: congregations, hospitals, universities. Craig Steven Wilder has shown in “Ebony and Ivy: Race, Slavery, and the Troubled History of America’s Universities,” how Brown and Harvard Universities, among others, drew donations from merchants involved in the slave trade, had cotton manufacturers on their boards, trained generations of Southern elites who returned home to a life of violent mastery, and played central roles in creating the ideological underpinnings of slavery. Given that the United States in the first half of the 19th century was a society permeated by slavery and its earnings, it is hardly surprising that institutions that at first glance seem far removed from the violence of plantation life came to be implicated in slavery as well.

-------------------------
*
You're ignoring the facts and making irrelevant points that don't amount to anything.*


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> *Sven Beckert** is a professor of American history at Harvard University. His latest book, “Empire of Cotton: A Global History,” has just been published by Alfred A. Knopf. The New York Times calls it “deeply researched and eminently readable,” and compares his cotton and capitalism narrative to Thomas Piketty’s tome on wealth inequality, although the Times’ reviewer, Thomas Bender, stresses that Beckert is more readable.*
> 
> For the first half of the 19th century, slavery was central to the American economy. The South was an economically dynamic part of the nation (for its white citizens); its products not only established the United States’ position in the global economy but also created markets for agricultural and industrial goods grown and manufactured in New England and the mid-Atlantic states. More than half of the nation’s exports in the first six decades of the 19th century consisted of raw cotton, almost all of it grown by slaves. Though industry in the North expanded rapidly, especially after the 1830s, enslaved Americans continued to produce a significant share of the nation’s output. In an important book, “River of Dark Dreams: Slavery and Empire in the Cotton Kingdom,” Johnson observes that steam engines were more prevalent on the Mississippi River than in the New England countryside, a telling detail that testifies to the modernity of slavery. Johnson sees slavery not just as an integral part of American capitalism, but as its very essence. To slavery, a correspondent from Savannah noted in the publication Southern Cultivator, “does this country largely—very largely—owe its greatness in commerce, manufactures, and its general prosperity.”
> 
> ...





 No, I ignore nothing.  One book does not a true story tell.  We have him talking about cotton.  Ok, up until the cotton gin cotton was a marginal product.  Tobacco was superior, but the vast majority of slaves went to the sugar plantations where real profits were to be made.

 His supposition is proven false by the rapid collapse of the South when the British refused to continue giving them free support.

That is called a fact


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, there aren't.  There is the path the government puts you on.  Fail it and they move you to a lessor position.
> 
> Fail there and it is off to the gulag with you.
> 
> ...



Whenever socialism is tried it performs better than capitalism, across the board. Even in the case of the Soviet Union, where despite of the Wests invasion of Russia after WW1, sanctions, and four million Germans invading it, it became the second-largest economy in the world. The Soviets industrialized a poor, under-industrialized agrarian society in less than twenty years into an industrial juggernaut. It accomplished what took the US and Western Europe more than 140 years of industrialization, in just two decades. That's the power of socialism. 

There is no path a socialist government puts you on by force as far as work or career, you're quite confused. You should read Marx and educate yourself. As far as the "gulag", the longest sentence was ten years and it was more of a work camp than anything else. There are prisons here in the US now that are worse than gulags and in this country you can get sentenced to as much as 1000 years. 

Your death toll figures are groundless and amount to nothing more than capitalist cold-war propaganda.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Whenever socialism is tried it performs better than capitalism, across the board. Even in the case of the Soviet Union, where despite of the Wests invasion of Russia after WW1, sanctions, and four million Germans invading it, it became the second-largest economy in the world. The Soviets industrialized a poor, under-industrialized agrarian society in less than twenty years into an industrial juggernaut. It accomplished what took the US and Western Europe more than 140 years of industrialization, in just two decades. That's the power of socialism.
> 
> There is no path a socialist government puts you on by force as far as work or career, you're quite confused. You should read Marx and educate yourself. As far as the "gulag", the longest sentence was ten years and it was more of a work camp than anything else. There are prisons here in the US now that are worse than gulags and in this country you can get sentenced to as much as 1000 years.
> 
> Your death toll figures are groundless and amount to nothing more than capitalist cold-war propaganda.





Bullshit.  Every socialist country throughout time has failed.  And murdered well over 130 million people in the process.

The death toll figures are from the Soviet archives, moron.

Just how braindead are you?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, I ignore nothing.  One book does not a true story tell.  We have him talking about cotton.  Ok, up until the cotton gin cotton was a marginal product.  Tobacco was superior, but the vast majority of slaves went to the sugar plantations where real profits were to be made.
> 
> His supposition is proven false by the rapid collapse of the South when the British refused to continue giving them free support.
> 
> That is called a fact



The slaves weren't pursuing profits so you don't know what you're talking about, you're speaking gibberish. In the 1800s slave labor provided the United States with over 50% of its GDP, that's a fact.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Bullshit.  Every socialist country throughout time has failed.  And murdered well over 130 million people in the process.
> 
> The death toll figures are from the Soviet archives, moron.
> 
> Just how braindead are you?



The Soviet archives actually falsify those figures.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The slaves weren't pursuing profits so you don't know what you're talking about, you're speaking gibberish. In the 1800s slave labor provided the United States with over 50% of its GDP, that's a fact.





No it isn't. Where the fuck do you come up with this bullshit.


----------



## HandleTheTruth (Jul 9, 2022)

I love it when gun huggers say that. It shows how out of touch with reality they are.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Bullshit.  Every socialist country throughout time has failed.  And murdered well over 130 million people in the process.
> 
> The death toll figures are from the Soviet archives, moron.
> 
> Just how braindead are you?



You don't have the luxury of claiming socialism doesn't work when capitalist empires are sanctioning socialist countries and threatening them with war.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No it isn't. Where the fuck do you come up with this bullshit.



Slaves don't pursue profits, they work for their masters. Read a book on slavery.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The Soviet archives actually falsify those figures.




No, they don't you blithering idiot.  Those numbers have been well vetted.  As are the 80 million that Mao murdered during the Cultural Revolution, as are the 2 million Pol Pot murdered.


----------



## HandleTheTruth (Jul 9, 2022)

Had my neighbor that couldn't run fifty feet without passing out say he would kick some government ass. I laughed and shook my head.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You don't have the luxury of claiming socialism doesn't work when capitalist empires are sanctioning socialist countries and threatening them with war.




The socialist countries were lauded by the intelligensia here and in the UK.  Progressives here declared stin a great guy for having the firtitude to murder 3 million during the Collectivisations of tbe farms.

They weren't sanctioned till after WWII.

DUMMY.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Slaves don't pursue profits, they work for their masters. Read a book on slavery.




Read an economic history book of the US.  Your claims are laughable.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they don't you blithering idiot.  Those numbers have been well vetted.  As are the 80 million that Mao murdered during the Cultural Revolution, as are the 2 million Pol Pot murdered.


Pol Pot was armed and funded by the US State Dept. As far as those figures you're citing, they've already been falsified. The so-called "black book on communism" is nothing more than capitalist rhetoric against the USSR.  The archives never provided evidence for those figures.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Pol Pot was armed and funded by the US State Dept. As far as those figures you're citing, they've already been falsified. The so-called "black book on communism" is nothing more than capitalist rhetoric against the USSR.  The archives never provided evidence for those figures.





No, they haven't.  Even noam chomskey agreed the numbers were correct, he just approved of the killing.

You truly are a moron.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> The socialist countries were lauded by the intelligensia here and in the UK.  Progressives here declared stin a great guy for having the firtitude to murder 3 million during the Collectivisations of tbe farms.
> 
> They weren't sanctioned till after WWII.
> 
> DUMMY.



None of those figures are supported by the archives. Did many people die? Of course. In the class struggle, many die. Many died in civil wars in the UK as well in the 1600s. People die in civil wars.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 9, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> It's way more than that.
> 
> If the federal government knows where you live?
> All they have to do is fly an F-16 at 30,000 feet over your house.
> ...


You really think the military can subdue a US civilian population by bombing individual homes with smart weapons?  With all due respect...that borders on farce.

Most gun owners have no desire to use weapons against the Government.  They don't.  They want to be armed to protect themselves and their loved ones from bad people with no regard for human life.  What gives you the right to take that away from them?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they haven't.  Even noam chomskey agreed the numbers were correct, he just approved of the killing.
> 
> You truly are a moron.



Cite where exactly Noam Chomsky in any of his writings agrees with the figures you cited. Go ahead.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> None of those figures are supported by the archives. Did many people die? Of course. In the class struggle, many die. Many died in civil wars in the UK as well in the 1600s. People die in civil wars.


More people were killed by Communism than were EVER killed by Nazis in WWII!  It's not even close.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they haven't.  Even noam chomskey agreed the numbers were correct, he just approved of the killing.
> 
> You truly are a moron.



Citing death tolls is moronic. It says nothing about whether an economic system is effective or not. Capitalism has mountains of bodies, so what? What does that say about capitalism as a mode of production or economic system?


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> None of those figures are supported by the archives. Did many people die? Of course. In the class struggle, many die. Many died in civil wars in the UK as well in the 1600s. People die in civil wars.






The pogroms weren't part of the civil war.


DURRRRRRRR


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> More people were killed by Communism than were EVER killed by Nazis in WWII!  It's not even close.



Evidence. Anyways even if that were the case, and it's not, it doesn't render socialism or communism an ineffective economic system.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Citing death tolls is moronic. It says nothing about whether an economic system is effective or not. Capitalism has mountains of bodies, so what? What does that say about capitalism as a mode of production or economic system?





Citing death tolls is bad for communist jackasses, like you, you mean.

You vile fuckers have murdered more people in the last 100 years than ALL of the religious murders over the last 2,000 years combined.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Evidence. Anyways even if that were the case, and it's not, it doesn't render socialism or communism an ineffective economic system.





Correct, it makes socialism/communism a catastrophically horrible economic system.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> The pogroms weren't part of the civil war.
> 
> 
> DU





westwall said:


> Correct, it makes socialism/communism a catastrophically horrible economic system.



Not if the deaths are caused by war. Capitalist death tolls are much higher.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Citing death tolls is bad for communist jackasses, like you, you mean.
> 
> You vile fuckers have murdered more people in the last 100 years than ALL of the religious murders over the last 2,000 years combined.



It's the capitalists who are the genocidal maniacs.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> The pogroms weren't part of the civil war.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRRRR



I never mentioned anything about pogroms.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Not if the deaths are caused by war. Capitalist death tolls are much higher.





Not even close.  The Soviet Union lost 26 million in WWII.  The Nazis lost 4.8 million.  The Japanese lost 4.7 million.

The British lost 450,000, the French 250,000, and the Americans 350,000.

That's because socialist countries don't value people.  Capitalist countries do.

The level of your ignorance is astonishing.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I never mentioned anything about pogroms.





Of course not.  They blow your lies out of the water.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Whenever socialism is tried it performs better than capitalism, across the board. Even in the case of the Soviet Union, where despite of the Wests invasion of Russia after WW1, sanctions, and four million Germans invading it, it became the second-largest economy in the world. The Soviets industrialized a poor, under-industrialized agrarian society in less than twenty years into an industrial juggernaut. It accomplished what took the US and Western Europe more than 140 years of industrialization, in just two decades. That's the power of socialism.



Are you fucking nuts?

Ever seen a Soviet radio? Jay-sus.

Fucking commies screw up everything they touch.

After the war they inherited/stole the best microphone plant in the world from the Germans, and promptly fucked it up so bad they had to sell it BACK to the Germans.



CommunistFront said:


> There is no path a socialist government puts you on by force as far as work or career, you're quite confused. You should read Marx and educate yourself. As far as the "gulag", the longest sentence was ten years and it was more of a work camp than anything else. There are prisons here in the US now that are worse than gulags and in this country you can get sentenced to as much as 1000 years.



Oh come on. The old joke in the Soviet union was, "we pretend to work and they pretend to pay us".




CommunistFront said:


> Your death toll figures are groundless and amount to nothing more than capitalist cold-war propaganda.


BULLSHIT.

You sir, are a stone cold liar.

Add in the 60 million in China, and that's well over 100 million 

I'll tell you exactly why it happens too, it's not rocket science.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's the capitalists who are the genocidal maniacs.





Bullshit.  The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

For those who want to examine the evidence for communism, here are a few books written by an American scholar who is fluent in Russian and has access to the Soviet archives:


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Not even close.  The Soviet Union lost 26 million in WWII.  The Nazis lost 4.8 million.  The Japanese lost 4.7 million.
> 
> The British lost 450,000, the French 250,000, and the Americans 350,000.
> 
> ...


It's because Germany was the most advanced and powerful military at the time. The Soviets lost nine million soldiers and about 18 million civilians from many different causes. You're quite ignorant.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Evidence. Anyways even if that were the case, and it's not, it doesn't render socialism or communism an ineffective economic system.


See? ^^^

Told ya the nutballs would be coming out of the woodwork.

There has only been ONE working communist system ever in history, it was in India and it only worked because there was a common economy.

Everywhere else it's been a complete disaster.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Bullshit.  The facts speak for themselves.



That's correct the facts speak for themselves, unfortunately for you, the facts aren't what you want.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's correct the facts speak for themselves, unfortunately for you, the facts aren't what you want.


^^^

Just more bullshit revisionism from the libtards.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> See? ^^^
> 
> Told ya the nutballs would be coming out of the woodwork.
> 
> ...



A complete success for tens of thousands of years, both when we were living in hunter-gatherer tribes and when tried in the 20th century. The USSR didn't collapse due to socialism but despite it. More, communism is the natural, inevitable end of human production, not capitalism. Capitalism will be forced to socialize its production in the next few decades and eventually we will all be communists, including you and your grandchildren.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> ^^^
> 
> Just more bullshit revisionism from the libtards.



Everything I assert here is backed by the facts, where all you have to offer are emotional outbursts and cheap capitalist rhetoric.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> When was the last time your employer held an election?


When was the last time an employer forced you to apply for a job?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Are you fucking nuts?
> 
> Ever seen a Soviet radio? Jay-sus.
> 
> ...



Cheap rhetoric. Communism proved to be the quickest method to industrialize a nation. It turned Russia, a poor, agrarian society, into an industrial giant and rival of the United States in a few decades, despite all of the wars and sanctions..etc.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> A complete success for tens of thousands of years, both when we were living in hunter-gatherer tribes and when tried in the 20th century. The USSR didn't collapse due to socialism but despite it. More, communism is the natural, inevitable end of human production, not capitalism. Capitalism will be forced to socialize its production in the next few decades and eventually we will all be communists, including you and your gra-





CommunistFront said:


> Believe whatever nonsense toots your horn, Bubba.


Those were facts little one not nonsense.

The nonsense is the proven falsehoods spewed by Marx


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Cheap rhetoric. Communism proved to be the quickest method to industrialize a nation. It turned Russia, a poor, agrarian society, into an industrial giant and rival of the United States in a few decades, despite all of the wars and sanctions..etc.


It turned Russia into a slave state and vast wasteland of destitution and poverty


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> When was the last time an employer forced you to apply for a job?



People need to sell their labor power to a capitalist to eat and have a roof over their heads, so that's a silly question. You supposed champions of democracy and freedom, only want it in government and politics but not where most people spend most of their waking hours. In the workplace. Democracy shouldn't just be in politics, but also in the workplace.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Those were facts little one not nonsense.
> 
> The nonsense is the proven falsehoods spewed by Marx



You've never read Marx so how would you know?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> All of the scholarship disagrees with you.


No it does not.

You have to selectively find a few NON scholars to support your styupid claims where most disagree with YOU


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> People need to sell their labor power to a capitalist to eat and have a roof over their heads, so that's a silly question. You supposed champions of democracy and freedom, only want it in government and politics but not where most people spend most of their waking hours. In the workplace. Democracy shouldn't just be in politics, but also in the workplace.


People need to labor in order to survivie regardless of the system.

It is a legitimate question and you run from it like a coward. Democracy should not be in politics or the workplace.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You've never read Marx so how would you know?


I have indeed but unlike you I comprehend what the scumbag wrote.

All marxist swine believe that they are the only ones who have read the insane writings of that turd,

That hubris is why you always fail. You are not especially enlightened or informed.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it does not.
> 
> You have to selectively find a few NON scholars to support your styupid claims where most disagree with YOU


The facts agree with me, deal with it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The Soviet archives actually falsify those figures.


They prove that figure boy


CommunistFront said:


> The slaves weren't pursuing profits so you don't know what you're talking about, you're speaking gibberish. In the 1800s slave labor provided the United States with over 50% of its GDP, that's a fact.


That is a lie


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> A complete success for tens of thousands of years, both when we were living in hunter-gatherer tribes and when tried in the 20th century. The USSR didn't collapse due to socialism but despite it. More, communism is the natural, inevitable end of human production, not capitalism. Capitalism will be forced to socialize its production in the next few decades and eventually we will all be communists, including you and your grandchildren.


No. You're fucking nuts if you believe that. Those of us with clear heads realize we require an open system. Fusion energy is only 5 years away. Space is ten to twenty. We'll be out in space long before the capitalist system collapses


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The facts agree with me, deal with it.


They do not agree with you they prove you wrong.

That is the truth now suck on it


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Cheap rhetoric. Communism proved to be the quickest method to industrialize a nation. It turned Russia, a poor, agrarian society, into an industrial giant and rival of the United States in a few decades, despite all of the wars and sanctions..etc.


Russia never rivaled the United States. Ever.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I have indeed but unlike you I comprehend what the scumbag wrote.
> 
> All marxist swine believe that they are the only ones who have read the insane writings of that turd,
> 
> That hubris is why you always fail. You are not especially enlightened or informed.



Socialism has proven itself very effective in taking people out of poverty, but the capitalists always attempt to sabotage socialist economies with sanctions and war.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Whenever socialism is tried it performs better than capitalism, across the board. Even in the case of the Soviet Union, where despite of the Wests invasion of Russia after WW1, sanctions, and four million Germans invading it, it became the second-largest economy in the world. The Soviets industrialized a poor, under-industrialized agrarian society in less than twenty years into an industrial juggernaut. It accomplished what took the US and Western Europe more than 140 years of industrialization, in just two decades. That's the power of socialism.
> 
> There is no path a socialist government puts you on by force as far as work or career, you're quite confused. You should read Marx and educate yourself. As far as the "gulag", the longest sentence was ten years and it was more of a work camp than anything else. There are prisons here in the US now that are worse than gulags and in this country you can get sentenced to as much as 1000 years.
> 
> Your death toll figures are groundless and amount to nothing more than capitalist cold-war propaganda.


Socialism always fails.

The USSR failed due to socialism and the Reagan policies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Socialism has proven itself very effective in taking people out of poverty, but the capitalists always attempt to sabotage socialist economies with sanctions and war.


Socialism has never succeeded in reducing poverty it consistently increases poverty while capitalism reduces it

Those are historic facts


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> No. You're fucking nuts if you believe that. Those of us with clear heads realize we require an open system. Fusion energy is only 5 years away. Space is ten to twenty. We'll be out in space long before the capitalist system collapses



Capitalism nullifies itself with technology. Even the billionaires admit that wage-labor is going to be replaced with technology and when that occurs there's no more capitalism. Learn economics.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Socialism has proven itself very effective in taking people out of poverty



BULLSHIT

Venezuela, anyone?




CommunistFront said:


> , but the capitalists always attempt to sabotage socialist economies with sanctions and war.


Duh. I wonder why.

You're not going to bring that shit here.

You're going to have to kill me first, and you're not up to it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Capitalism nullifies itself with technology. Even the billionaires admit that wage-labor is going to be replaced with technology and when that occurs there's no more capitalism. Learn economics.


Capitalism does not nullify itself and technology enhances it. The billionaires state it will increase the demand for labor.

You know nothing of economics just like marx


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Socialism always fails.
> 
> The USSR failed due to socialism and the Reagan policies.



The Soviet Union collapsed for trying to end the cold war with the US by conceding to its demands for economic reform. Perestroika and Glasnost led to the demise of the USSR, not communism.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> BULLSHIT
> 
> Venezuela, anyone?
> 
> ...



Lift the sanctions on Venezuela.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Capitalism does not nullify itself and technology enhances it. The billionaires state it will increase the demand for labor.
> 
> You know nothing of economics just like marx



That's not what Elon Musk is saying:


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The Soviet Union collapsed for trying to end the cold war with the US by conceding to its demands for economic reform. Perestroika and Glasnost led to the demise of the USSR, not communism.


Communism led to it.

Reagan helped a great deal but communism always fails universally.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

The billionaires see the writing on the wall for capitalism. It's done in a few decades, that's why they want to give everyone a "Univeral Basic Income". It's capitalism on life support.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's not what Elon Musk is saying:


You said all the billionaires one does not cut it. He is also not credible as he wishes to colonize other worlds which is impossible try again loser,


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Communism led to it.
> 
> Reagan helped a great deal but communism always fails universally.


Repeat your nonsense, maybe it will become true.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The billionaires see the writing on the wall for capitalism. It's done in a few decades, that's why they want to give everyone a "Univeral Basic Income". It's capitalism on life support.


They do not want that and do not see that

Only socialists want UBI


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Repeat your nonsense, maybe it will become true.


Facts not nonsense 

They prove you wronf and it is you piosting proven lies and nonsense,.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You said all the billionaires one does not cut it. He is also not credible as he wishes to colonize other worlds which is impossible try again loser,


Practically all of them who know technology, recognize that the end of capitalism is right around the corner.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Lift the sanctions on Venezuela.


Socialism caused it's collapse not sanctions.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Practically all of them who know technology, recognize that the end of capitalism is right around the corner.


Wrong,

No educated capitalist agree with you


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They do not want that and do not see that
> 
> Only socialists want UBI


No we don't want UBI. It's the billionaires that are offering it. Even Milton Friedman offered a form of UBI:


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Tell us more how government employees (police) are going around shooting and assaulting innocents.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No we don't want UBI. It's the billionaires that are offering it. Even Milton Friedman offered a form of UBI:


Socialists want ity billionaires do not


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Socialists want ity billionaires do not


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

As you can see, even Milton Friedman was for handing people checks. Anyone can search for "UBI Universal Basic Income Billionaires" on YouTube and get several billionaires pushing it. Communists are against UBI, we don't need it. We can produce everything we need and meet society's needs without money, especially today with all of the technology we have available. The future is communist, not capitalist.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The billionaires see the writing on the wall for capitalism. It's done in a few decades, that's why they want to give everyone a "Univeral Basic Income". It's capitalism on life support.


No, it's communism creeping in the back door.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> No, it's communism creeping in the back door.


When wage-labor is replaced with technology that's the end of markets and money. Technology will produce everything we need without the need for markets or money. That's the future of space colonization and human production. You're stuck in the past with outdated modes of production and distribution.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Practically all of them who know technology, recognize that the end of capitalism is right around the corner.



You're fucking crazy.

You're completely oblivious to the reality.

Communists aren't the brightest types in the first place.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> When wage-labor is replaced with technology that's the end of markets and money. Technology will produce everything we need without the need for markets or money. That's the future of space colonization and human production. You're stuck in the past with outdated modes of production and distribution.


I'll bet you think meat comes from the supermarket. Dontcha. Hm?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You're fucking crazy.
> 
> You're completely oblivious to the reality.
> 
> Communists aren't the brightest types in the first place.



Albert Einstein and many others were socialists, Marxists, so it's quite comical that you would assert only fools are socialists. 









						Monthly Review | Why Socialism?
					

Is it advisable for one who is not an expert on economic and social issues to express views on the subject of socialism? I believe for a number of reasons that it is.… Clarity about the aims and…




					monthlyreview.org


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Albert Einstein and many others were socialists, Marxists, so it's quite comical that you would assert only fools are socialists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The authority fallacy won't work on me.

Einstein was wrong about a lot of things 

And so are you.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Not if the deaths are caused by war. Capitalist death tolls are much higher.


Capitalists kill other people, communists kill their own. That you can't understand why the difference is significant says a lot. Communism is so intellectually bankrupt it cannot survive internal dissent,thus it must be ruled through fear and oppression. Capitalists can survive both an armed populace and free and open dissent.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Anytime the Dems win a big enough majority in the next 20 to 30 years, you will not recognize this country ever again.  They will throw our constitution in the trash and impose a fascistic, intrusive tyrannical regime and create a political structure that will keep them in power in perpetuity. Of course, by then we could also be involved in a full on civil war of red states vs blue states, which in essence if you’re living in a blue state, you’re the laboratory guinea pigs that are fucked either way.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Capitalists kill other people, communists kill their own. That you can't understand why the difference is significant says a lot. Communism is so intellectually bankrupt it cannot survive internal dissent,thus it must be ruled through fear and oppression. Capitalists can survive both an armed populace and free and open dissent.


Another way of saying it is that communism requires universal participation, which can only be achieved through fear and oppression.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They do not want that and do not see that
> 
> Only socialists want UBI


lol keep repeating yourself like a robot. Wizard of oz argumentation tactic. Just keep repeating your groundless claims until it magically becomes true.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Another way of saying it is that communism requires universal participation, which can only be achieved through fear and oppression.


When there are no more jobs or not enough jobs due to wage-labor being replaced with technology, you will become a communist too.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

Roudy said:


> Anytime the Dems win a big enough majority in the next 20 to 30 years, you will not recognize this country ever again.  They will throw our constitution in the trash and impose a fascistic, intrusive tyrannical regime and create a political structure that will keep them in power in perpetuity. Of course, by then we could also be involved in a full on civil war of red states vs blue states, which in essence if you’re living in a blue state, you’re the laboratory guinea pigs that are fucked either way.


Aw come on. It'll be fun to fuck with the feds again. We used to do it all the time in the 60's, we can do it again.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Capitalists kill other people, communists kill their own. That you can't understand why the difference is significant says a lot. Communism is so intellectually bankrupt it cannot survive internal dissent,thus it must be ruled through fear and oppression. Capitalists can survive both an armed populace and free and open dissent.


Capitalism is tyranny at every level so of course, it continues to exist even though it's obsolete. The future is communism, by default. Technology reduces wage-labor and eventually eliminates it, requiring socialized production. Producing everything with technology to meet our needs, not for profit.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> When there are no more jobs or not enough jobs due to wage-labor being replaced with technology, you will become a communist too.


Bla bla bla.

You just don't get it.

Meat doesn't come from the supermarket.

Where's the gold going to come from, for all this electronic connectors? How about the lithium, for the batteries?

You haven't thought this through.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Capitalism is tyranny at every level so of course, it continues to exist even though it's obsolete. The future is communism, by default. Technology reduces wage-labor and eventually eliminates it, requiring socialized production. Producing everything with technology to meet our needs, not for profit.


Communism is a failed ideology, it has no future.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Bla bla bla.
> 
> You just don't get it.
> 
> ...



People will continue to work but not for a wage. Technology will make work easier, safer and we will work to maintain the system that is providing us with a high standard of living. Millionaires and billionaires aren't the only people that can work or break a sweat for reasons other than a wage.  We will have all of our needs met yet we won't need money. Our work schedules in the future will also be less intensive unless we want to work more.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Communism is a failed ideology, it has no future.


Communism is a mode of production that is in the process of replacing capitalism. It's doing it now slowly but surely. As wage-labor is reduced, the need for communism will become more and more apparent.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Communism is a failed ideology, it has no future.



Elon Musk and SpaceX will be on those asteroids mining that gold long Long LONG before any government gets there.

The fucking GOVERNMENT will be pissing away our money on idiotic production less ideas like UBI, while Elon's creating jobs and contributing to science and helping the country and all of mankind


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Capitalism is tyranny at every level so of course, it continues to exist even though it's obsolete.



Were you given that computer you're using to post by the state?


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Another way of saying it is that communism requires universal participation, which can only be achieved through fear and oppression.


Communism requires lots of killing their own to reinforce the fear and oppression.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Elon Musk and SpaceX will be on those asteroids mining that gold long Long LONG before any government gets there.
> 
> The fucking GOVERNMENT will be pissing away our money on idiotic production less ideas like UBI, while Elon's creating jobs and contributing to science and helping the country and all of mankind



Elon depends heavily on the US government right now and the American taxpayer. He's also a horrible employer, treating his employees like slaves. Why would you want to give the asteroids to Elon Musk, with all of its profits? You like slavery? When was last time Elon held an election at SpaceX?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Were you given that computer you're using to post by the state?



No I live in a capitalist economy so I had to sell my labor power and earn an income to purchase this computer. If we were living in a communist society, everyone would get one or two computers per year or once every two or three years.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's because Germany was the most advanced and powerful military at the time. The Soviets lost nine million soldiers and about 18 million civilians from many different causes. You're quite ignorant.





And yet you have been wrong in every historical fact.

And I have been correct.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No I live in a capitalist economy so I had to sell my labor power and earn an income to purchase this computer.



And enjoying the benefits therein...

Congratulations, Tovarich!


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Communism requires lots of killing their own to reinforce the fear and oppression.


That sounds more like capitalism. The imperialist effort to keep captive markets and take control of the natural resources of developing nations. Those capitalists love to impose sanctions and wage war it's very profitable for them. It creates monopolies and a lot of profits. If you want to argue death tolls you're going to lose.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No I live in a capitalist economy so I had to sell my labor power and earn an income to purchase this computer. If we were living in a communist society, everyone would get one or two computers per year or once every two or three years.






Sure you would.  Why did they have lines for food?  Why didn't every Soviet citizen get a car till AFTER the CCCP collapsed?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> And yet you have been wrong in every historical fact.
> 
> And I have been correct.


 But yet you haven't backed anything you've said so far with any sources. Just your own conjured-up capitalist rhetoric is what you have to offer.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> If we were living in a communist society, everyone would get one or two computers per year or once every two years.



I hope the state gives you an apartment large enough to hold it ...


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That sounds more like capitalism. The imperialist effort to keep captive markets and take control of the natural resources of developing nations. Those capitalists love to impose sanctions and wage war it's very profitable for them. It creates monopolies and a lot of profits. If you want to argue death tolls you're going to lose.





Capitalists SELL things to people you retard.  It's hard to sell things to dead people.


----------



## Issa (Jul 9, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So how come Ukrainian citizens using personal firearms against Russians is admirable, but Americans wanting to be able to do the same thing makes us sound unhinged?
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a small chance, than no chance at all. Partisans are extremely irritating and damaging to military forces.


Didn't work for the Ukrainians did it? Iraqis, Afghanistan were armed to the teeth.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> But yet you haven't backed anything you've said so far with any sources. Just your own conjured-up capitalist rhetoric is what you have to offer.





That's because I am on my phone so can't post links.  However EVERYTHING I am posting is easy found.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

_*In the former Soviet Union, a man stands in the line to buy a car. He plunks down the money for his new car. The person in charge says, “Come back in ten years to pick up your car.” The buyer says, “Morning or afternoon?” 
“Does it really matter?” says the person in charge. *_
*“Yes — the plumber’s scheduled to come in the morning.”*


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Sure you would.  Why did they have lines for food?  Why didn't every Soviet citizen get a car till AFTER the CCCP collapsed?


Lines are better than famines and capitalist countries have suffered horrible famines. During the rule of the Tsar there were horrific famines. The bread lines in the Soviet Union occurred mostly during the war and in the 1980s thanks to "perestroika", market reforms. In other words, the further away the USSR went from communism the more economic troubles it experienced.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Communism is a mode of production that is in the process of replacing capitalism. It's doing it now slowly but surely. As wage-labor is reduced, the need for communism will become more and more apparent.





Communism already lost out to capitalism you idiot.  Where have you been for the last 30 years?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> That's because I am on my phone so can't post links.  However EVERYTHING I am posting is easy found.



Sure sure.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Elon depends heavily on the US government right now and the American taxpayer. He's also a horrible employer, treating his employees like slaves. Why would you want to give the asteroids to Elon Musk, with all of its profits? You like slavery? When was last time Elon held an election at SpaceX?



See? ^^°

These leftards just don't get it.

Business isn't about politics, dimwit.

I don't even know where to start with you. You probably mean well, but you're so myopic you become a hard case.

No one's going to "give" Elon anything. He's going to ask for what he needs, and then he'll get the job done.

You don't understand. There's a lithium shortage RIGHT NOW. They can't mine it fast enough, and the raw resources are running out.

But there's 2,000 times as much lithium in the asteroid belt, as there is on all of earth  Batteries for generations. The US government is going to be practically BEGGING Mr Musk for that lithium. They'll give him whatever he wants.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Lines are better than famines and capitalist countries have suffered horrible famines. During the rule of the Tsar there were horrific famines. The bread lines in the Soviet Union occurred mostly during the war and in the 1980s thanks to "perestroika", market reforms. In other words, the further away the USSR went from communism the more economic troubles it experienced.





How do you think those 3 million died, dumbass.

Sociist countries can almost never feed their population.

North Korea?  Nope.  Venezuela?  Nope.  China?  Nope.

DURRR


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Communism already lost out to capitalism you idiot.  Where have you been for the last 30 years?


It was socialist principles that allowed Russia to recover after being raped economically and otherwise by the oligarchs in the 1990s. Capitalism annihilated Russia in the 1990s and now as technology advances, capitalist production will begin to get socialized, everywhere. Communism is coming and you know it, that's why you're upset.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It was socialist principles that allowed Russia to recover after being raped economically and otherwise by the oligarchs in the 1990s. Capitalism annihilated Russia in the 1990s and now as technology advances, capitalist production will begin to get socialized, everywhere. Communism is coming and you know it, that's why you're upset.





Communism ain't coming here.  Maybe some other shithole you want to live in.

But not here.

You forgot to disarm us first.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> But there's 2,000 times as much lithium in the asteroid belt, as there is on all of earth Batteries for generations.



And the cost of bringing Lithium (or any other rare element) from the asteroid belt to Earth is only a few million dollars a kilo.

I can't see why everyone isn't racing out there to get at it.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> See? ^^°
> 
> These leftards just don't get it.
> 
> ...




We would get a lot more done if we relied more on the US Government than on Elon. SpaceX is a liability and eventually costs more because rather than the American people owning the infrastructure in space with all of its resources, it will be Elon. So you want to hand everything to a billionaire, where I prefer for all of those space resources to be our common wealth. It should belong to all Americans, not just one billionaire.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Capitalism annihilated Russia in the 1990s


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> And the cost of bringing Lithium (or any other rare element) from the asteroid belt to Earth is only a few million dollars a kilo.
> 
> I can't see why everyone isn't racing out there to get at it.





More like a few tens of millions per kilo.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Communism ain't coming here.  Maybe some other shithole you want to live in.
> 
> But not here.
> 
> You forgot to disarm us first.



Show me where Marx ever wanted to disarm the proletariat? We want to arm the working-class, not disarm. I'm an American communist, not a Russian or Chinese one. I like my guns too.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Communism is a mode of production that is in the process of replacing capitalism. It's doing it now slowly but surely. As wage-labor is reduced, the need for communism will become more and more apparent.


No it isn't. The automation is privately owned. Wage labor is simply shifting away from physical labor towards service based employment, it is not being reduced.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We would get a lot more done if we relied more on the US Government than on Elon. SpaceX is a liability and eventually costs more because rather than the American people owning the infrastructure in space with all of its resources, it will be Elon. So you want to hand everything to a billionaire, where I prefer for all of those space resources to be our common wealth. It should belong to all Americans, not just one billionaire.





The government KILLED NASA for all intents.

Obummer single handedly turned NASA into a global joke.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> And the cost of bringing Lithium (or any other rare element) from the asteroid belt to Earth is only a few million dollars a kilo.
> 
> I can't see why everyone isn't racing out there to get at it.


What are you, a dumbass commie?

Think out of the box.

Launch a satellite on the way up to pay for the trip, bring back minerals for free 

Come on man, use your noggin.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> View attachment 667996



Yes, it raped Russia. It decimated it economically and otherwise. Then Putin applied socialist policies that saved it.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> The government KILLED NASA for all intents.
> 
> Obummer single handedly turned NASA into a global joke.



Obama is only a communist in your mind. He's a defender of capitalism, not communism.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Show me where Marx ever wanted to disarm the proletariat? We want to arm the working-class, not disarm. I'm an American communist, not a Russian or Chinese one. I like my guns too.





You hate the working class.  My grandfather was American Communist Party.  I was deluged with propaganda.  Boy was he mad when I started asking him the hard questions.

He was just like you, ignorant, hateful, and stupid.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Obama is only a communist in your mind. He's a defender of capitalism, not communism. We don't bailout bankers.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Yes, it raped Russia. It decimated it economically and otherwise. Then Putin applied socialist policies that saved it.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> You hate the working class.  My grandfather was American Communist Party.  I was deluged with propaganda.  Boy was he mad when I started asking him the hard questions.
> 
> He was just like you, ignorant, hateful, and stupid.


You're the one all hot-headed, throwing the insults.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Obama is only a communist in your mind. He's a defender of capitalism, not communism.
> [/QUOTE p
> Th
> 
> ...


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You're the one all hot-headed, throwing the insults.





Yeah, because idiots like you are tiresome.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> You hate the working class.  My grandfather was American Communist Party.  I was deluged with propaganda.  Boy was he mad when I started asking him the hard questions.
> 
> He was just like you, ignorant, hateful, and stupid.



How do I hate the working class?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, because idiots like you are tiresome.



Insults are the refuge of a weak argument. It's easy to insult people when you're hiding behind a computer hundreds or thousands of miles away. Civilize yourself.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> How do I hate the working class?





Yes.  Communists ultimately hate everybody.  They use people to accomish a goal, then get rid of them.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Insults are the refuge of a weak argument. It's easy to insult people when you're hiding behind a computer hundreds or thousands of miles away. Civilize yourself.





Nah, insults are fun.  Your droning replies, and walls of text are the indicators of a weak argument.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 9, 2022)

Pati3nce


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Nah, insults are fun.  Your droning replies, and walls of text are the indicators of a weak argument.


Evidence amounts to "walls of texts" to someone not committed to the truth. It's a nuisance for you to read anything.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Launch a satellite on the way up to pay for the trip, bring back minerals for free



Satellites operate in low Earth orbit, at a cost of around $7,000 per KG to reach by rocket.

The cost of a sending a rocket to the asteroid belts is $150,000 per KG ... not including the cost of the rocket and payload, just fuel and disposables.

It's not good enough to just get there, you have to stop (with the associated fuel costs), deploy robotic drones to mine, collect and process ore, send the payload BACK to Earth orbit for $150,000 per KG ... then get it out of orbit back to Earth.  Round trip time, about 36 months.

Not exactly a cost-effective way to find raw materials.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yes.  Communists ultimately hate everybody.  They use people to accomish a goal, then get rid of them.



How so? Explain.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Yes, it raped Russia.



It was consensual ...


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Evidence amounts to "walls of texts" to someone not committed to the truth. It's a nuisance for you to read anything.





No, walls of text are you cutting and pasting a load of malarkey.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> How so? Explain.





Read your history.  Look up "penal battalions"


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Satellites operate in low Earth orbit, at a cost of around $7,000 per KG to reach by rocket.
> 
> The cost of a sending a rocket to the asteroid belts is $150,000 per KG ... not including the cost of the rocket and payload, just fuel and disposables.
> 
> ...



The US government is the issuer of the currency. It will never run out of money, so comparing our government to a private enterprise or some other organization, isn't applicable. We have a yearly GDP of 22 trillion dollars. Allowing Elon to put up a satellite network, paid for by the American people, that then is not owned by the public. Elon gets the profits, how is that good? We contract private companies to develop infrastructure and assets in space and then those companies own the infrastructure. Huh???? Why???? The American people should own the infrastructure. It should be publicly owned or nationalized. The profits should be deposited in our public treasury.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Read your history.  Look up "penal battalions"


Your silly exercise of citing supposed death tolls to invalidate socialism is just pathetic. I can just as easily do the same with capitalism. It's dumb.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The US government is the issuer of the currency. It will never run out of money, so comparing our government to a private enterprise or some other organization, isn't applicable. We have a yearly GDP of 22 trillion dollars. Allowing Elon to put up a satellite network, paid for by the American people, that then is not owned by the public. Elon gets the profits, how is that good? We contract private companies to develop infrastructure and assets in space and then those companies own the infrastructure. Huh???? Why???? The American people should own the infrastructure. It should be publicly owned or nationalized. The profits should be deposited in our public treasury.





The currency is rapidly approaching worthlessness.

Read what happens in a hyper inflationary spiral.


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Your silly exercise of citing supposed death tolls to invalidate socialism is just pathetic. I can just as easily do the same with capitalism. It's dumb.





No, you can't.  You can lie.  But the world knows what happened.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> The currency is rapidly approaching worthlessness.
> 
> Read what happens in a hyper inflationary spiral.



That only occurs due to a lack of necessary regulations, and lack of production/employment. A bit of central planning would eliminate the inflation issue.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, you can't.  You can lie.  But the world knows what happened.


The world in your head. The communist front is growing, we have more members now than ever.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, walls of text are you cutting and pasting a load of malarkey.



Malarkey for those who lack reading comprehension skills.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> The authority fallacy won't work on me.
> 
> Einstein was wrong about a lot of things
> 
> And so are you.


So again, your assumption that only idiots are socialists is clearly wrong.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 9, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yet another thread full of rightwing lies and demagoguery.
> 
> Guns aren’t going to be ‘banned’; guns aren’t going to be ‘confiscated.’


Pants on fire


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> It's impossible for a militia with small arms to defeat a modern standing army ...
> 
> View attachment 667875


That you have to go back 50 years and forget what actually happened... um, yeah. 

End of the day, the Vietcong fought a guerilla war, but they couldn't have done it without the backing of the North Vietnamese Army, which had to finish the job. 

The untold story of the Tet Offensive is that the Vietcong and NVA were utterly crushed by the US Army and their ARVN allies. It wasn't until the political response in the US turned negative that the Vietcong realized they might stand a chance.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are quite wrong and history proves it,
> 
> The right to bear arms is meant to protect against government tyranny and it works
> 
> View attachment 667892



Wait a minute, you are arguing you needs your guns so you can be like the Taliban? 

The Taliban are objectively awful, and that's who you want to emulate?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Did you miss 7-4-1776 somehow? It’s not about government permission you moron.



Yes, the Founding Slave Rapists saved us from the horrors of being Canadians!!! 

The reality is, the Founders used WELL REGULATED MILITIAS, not angry mobs with guns. 

The Founders didn't beleive in Angry Mobs with Guns, any more than they believed in angry mobs voting. 

The Second and Third Amendments were about defining militias, but their original meaning has been lost today, as armed mobs face off against militarized police departments.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 9, 2022)

Care4all said:


> They are using their guns and billions of dollars in our armour and other countries armory, to fight a FOREIGN invader, not their own country's government?




Does it really matter who it is? Regular Ukrainians citizens seriously hampered the Russians just using regular rifles, and even pushed them back from their towns.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Are you really this dumb?




Oh my god, you're posting about something other than race!

You're really dumb if you think a populace armed to the teeth will be taken easily.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 9, 2022)

Issa said:


> Didn't work for the Ukrainians did it? Iraqis, Afghanistan were armed to the teeth.




The Russians are still stuck in the Donbass, so you tell me.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 9, 2022)

Circe said:


> Wait, you're the second person I've seen here talking about "unfired" guns being more valuable -----------------------
> 
> Is this like unopened First Editions? Or more for the 21th Century, action figures or video games still in the package? More resale value if never used?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, I generally suppose things are for using. The idea of keeping wine around 200 years without opening it ---- something is wrong there.


In this particular instance (newer gun) it does not really mean that much other than than there is less possibility that you would be buying other's problems.....Look at it as a just a nice bonus. 

That said if it would remain that way for the next 50 years then it would sell for a bit of a premium.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The problem is that conservatives make the mistake of believing that they must somehow ‘justify’ possessing an AR 15 to stave-off calls that the weapon be ‘banned’ – which is ridiculous.
> 
> Consequently, conservatives lie about ‘needing’ AR 15s for ‘self-defense’ or opposing ‘government tyranny.’
> 
> ...



The problem is Nazis reject reality in their zeal for absolute power by the state.

Nazi minions like Saul Goodman believe that if they can disarm the peasants, then the tyranny they dream of will be a reality. 

The US Military was driven from Vietnam by insurgents with small arms

The US Military was driven from Iraq by insurgents with small arms

The US Military was driven from Afghanistan by insurgents with small arms

But the Nazis are utterly convinced that citizens with small arms are powerless to stop their Reich.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 9, 2022)

No


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Evidence. Anyways even if that were the case, and it's not, it doesn't render socialism or communism an ineffective economic system.


Well let's see...Mao killed about 40 million Chinese and Stalin killed about 20 million Soviet citizens.  Then there was Pol Pot who killed another 2 million Cambodians.  That's not even counting the people killed by Communists in North Korea, North Vietnam and Cuba!  The Nazis were responsible for about 20 million deaths.  You do the math!

Communism has NEVER been an effective economic system!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 9, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> No one is telling that.  Your Founding Fathers said that.  There are a hundred million gun owners in America with 300 million guns and a trillion rounds of ammunition!  That makes Americans the largest standing army in the world, if we should be so provoked to organize and fight united.
> 
> Of course, a lone person with a handgun is not going to hold off SWAT teams and crowds of cops!  That was never the intention.
> 
> ...


If we have the largest standing army, how come we haven't won a war since WWII, and even then we needed lots of help?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's the capitalists who are the genocidal maniacs.


Sure...that's why you Communists have to build walls around your nations so your own populace won't try to escape!  If you didn't have them then your citizens would have left en mass to escape Communism!  Don't make me laugh!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, the Founding Slave Rapists saved us from the horrors of being Canadians!!!
> 
> The reality is, the Founders used WELL REGULATED MILITIAS, not angry mobs with guns.
> 
> ...


Wrong the amendments were about defining and protecting the rights of individuals.

The milita were not well regulated


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wait a minute, you are arguing you needs your guns so you can be like the Taliban?
> 
> The Taliban are objectively awful, and that's who you want to emulate?


So we defeated them ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> As you can see, even Milton Friedman was for handing people checks. Anyone can search for "UBI Universal Basic Income Billionaires" on YouTube and get several billionaires pushing it. Communists are against UBI, we don't need it. We can produce everything we need and meet society's needs without money, especially today with all of the technology we have available. The future is communist, not capitalist.


Wrong billionaires do not want it socialists dol.

We cannot produce anything without money dumbass. The future is capitaliusm. Communism is proven historic failure


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Capitalism is tyranny at every level so of course, it continues to exist even though it's obsolete. The future is communism, by default. Technology reduces wage-labor and eventually eliminates it, requiring socialized production. Producing everything with technology to meet our needs, not for profit.


Capitalism is the opposite of tyranny. Communims is tyranny by design and always fails. Technology increases the need for labor.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> But yet you haven't backed anything you've said so far with any sources. Just your own conjured-up capitalist rhetoric is what you have to offer.


You are projecting.

everything said by me he and is backed up by fact your claims are not.


----------



## berg80 (Jul 9, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So how come Ukrainian citizens using personal firearms against Russians is admirable, but Americans wanting to be able to do the same thing makes us sound unhinged?


Because it does. It's a little boy's fantasy to think you will need to play the role of a hero fighting off a foreign invader in these United States.


----------



## berg80 (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Technology increases the need for labor.


The opposite is true. Think automation, robotic manufacturing equipment, even down to the electronic transfer of documents.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...




Yeah.....just ask the Germans, and the Europeans from the 1930s...you know....when they had modern science, political institutions, religious institutions, the rule of law....but then went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children...

Then you could ask the 25 million Russians murdered by their government in the 20s and 30s going forward,

Or the 70 million Chinese murdered.....or the Cambodians.....or the Tutsis murdered by their government in Rwanda........

or the current genocide against the Chinese muslims by their government........

Yeah.......what does human nature and human history have to do with our understanding of the need to own and carry guns...

You really are a dumb human being...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, the Founding Slave Rapists saved us from the horrors of being Canadians!!!
> 
> The reality is, the Founders used WELL REGULATED MILITIAS, not angry mobs with guns.
> 
> ...


LMAO! Wow. All I can do is laugh at you.


----------



## berg80 (Jul 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah.....just ask the Germans, and the Europeans from the 1930s...you know....when they had modern science, political institutions, religious institutions, the rule of law....but then went on to murder 15 million innocent men, women and children...
> 
> Then you could ask the 25 million Russians murdered by their government in the 20s and 30s going forward,
> 
> ...


Fatuous analogies. You've watched Red Dawn too many times.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Independentthinker (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


LOL. And yet the Capitol police were so overwhelmed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 9, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Well let's see...Mao killed about 40 million Chinese and Stalin killed about 20 million Soviet citizens. Then there was Pol Pot who killed another 2 million Cambodians. That's not even counting the people killed by Communists in North Korea, North Vietnam and Cuba! The Nazis were responsible for about 20 million deaths. You do the math!
> 
> Communism has NEVER been an effective economic system!



The 1950's called, they want their BIrcher Talking points back. 

The only way you get to these crazy numbers is if you count every famine that happened in these countries...  Which is fine, then you have to count all the Native Americans, Indigenous Australians, Indians and Congolese who died in the Capitalist/Imperialist mismanagement of those countries.


----------



## Burgermeister (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Malarkey for those who lack reading comprehension skills.





My comprehension is fine.  It is you who can't seem to grasp the difference between fact and fiction.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Either you or your grandchildren are going to become communists, out of necessity, in the near future.

*NO WAGE LABOR = NO PAYING CONSUMERS = NO CAPITALISM*

​
Automated Systems, Robotics, Artificial Intelligence, Self-Driving Vehicles, Nanotech, Super-Micro Computing..etc, is going to replace 70% of all paid jobs (waged work), within the next thirty years. Before that occurs, there will be tens of millions of Americans unemployed. This is why the billionaires are talking about giving everyone a UBI ("Universal Basic Income"):

​We don't want UBI, they can keep it. Communism is the answer, not UBI. Billionaires aren't the only ones that can work for meaning. That's a human trait, not just a trait hardworking wealthy people have. We will all continue to work, but we will work to contribute to society and make the world what we want it to become. Much of that work might consist of supervising and monitoring the system. We will also engage more in our hobbies, art, exploration, social activities..etc.












Welcome to the new world comrades.



​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Either you or your grandchildren are going to become communists, out of necessity, in the near future.
> 
> *NO WAGE LABOR = NO PAYING CONSUMERS = NO CAPITALISM*
> 
> ...


Listen, if people don't have jobs, it is a very poor investment to go to robotics and AI, because there will be no consumers.  You've been lied to about the need for UBI.


----------



## sartre play (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


The most radical changes have been coming from the right side of the isle. There is nothing that is showing that the most radical side of the left wing is picking up much energy.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Listen, if people don't have jobs, it is a very poor investment to go to robotics and AI, because there will be no consumers.  You've been lied to about the need for UBI.



We will always consume. What won't exist are paying consumers. Consumers will always exist, as long as we are living in the physical world.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Complete bullshit.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

sartre play said:


> The most radical changes have been coming from the right side of the isle. There is nothing that is showing that the most radical side of the left wing is picking up much energy.


All of Latin America is becoming leftist. More, economic conditions here in the USA are going to force us all to adopt communist production, whether we like it or not.

Technology will make production so efficient that if capitalists don't replace wage-labor with a more effective alternative they will be forced out of business. Their competitors will produce and deliver everything cheaper, and faster employing modern technology, forcing them to adopt the same mode of production as their competitors. As more capitalists replace wage-labor with technology, the market shrinks because of unemployment.

This is one of the main contradictions of capitalism. Capitalists want to reduce overhead, and the greatest expense they have is human labor. They're always trying to reduce or eliminate their need for human labor, hence technology is always used by capitalists to accomplish that. The result of replacing human labor with technology is unemployment and that reduces the market because paying consumers need a wage to purchase the products from the capitalists. See the cycle? The capitalists reduce overhead by eliminating jobs, which shrinks the market because there are fewer paying consumers buying products from the capitalists that fired them. Billionaires like Elon Musk and others see the writing on the wall for capitalism because of modern technology


----------



## scruffy (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Civilize yourself.


This is a commie talking. ^^^ 

Kidding....

Hey, I'll just say, it's good to have an honest commie around.

Instead of a load of dishonest progtards.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are quite wrong and history proves it,
> 
> The right to bear arms is meant to protect against government tyranny and it works
> 
> View attachment 667892


Not according to the Constitution. It specifically points out that the “well regulated militia” is there to put DOWN such insurrections and that has happened several times


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Capitalism is the opposite of tyranny. Communims is tyranny by design and always fails. Technology increases the need for labor.


How does technology increase the need for waged labor? I want to learn something today. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> How does technology increase the need for waged labor? I want to learn something today. This is going to be interesting.


Communism is a failed experiment.

Go away


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Not according to the Constitution. It specifically points out that the “well regulated militia” is there to put DOWN such insurrections and that has happened several times


It's for self-defense, period. Looking at the world that the libtards are creating, with streets full of drugs and crime and people unable to even define what a woman is, the American people need to arm themselves now more than ever. Every law-abiding American should own a combat rifle and at least 1000 rounds of ammunition. Whatever offends the purple haired liberal degenerates the better.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Communism is a failed experiment.
> 
> Go away



It's not an experiment, it's a necessity. Capitalism didn't replace slavery and feudalism overnight, and communism won't replace capitalism in a day either. As technology advances, production will become more and more socialized and de-monetized. Markets shrink as production technology becomes more automated and efficient.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Communism is a failed experiment.
> 
> Go away


Not only will I not go away, but I'm also now here in your face. Deal with it.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Communism is a failed experiment.
> 
> Go away


Zelensky is getting his butt kicked hehehe.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's for self-defense, period. Looking at the world that the libtards are creating, with streets full of drugs and crime and people unable to even define what a woman is, the American people need to arm themselves now more than ever. Every law-abiding American should own a combat rifle and at least 1000 rounds of ammunition. Whatever offends the purple haired liberal degenerates the better.


The Constitution makes no mention of self defense.

And a “communist” denigrating “libtards”?

Gimme a break


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

^^. Troll


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The Constitution makes no mention of self defense.
> 
> And a “communist” denigrating “libtards”?
> 
> Gimme a break



You will never disarm the American public, not even in your dreams will that be possible.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> ^^. Troll


The constitution allows the federal government and states to enact laws that grant citizens the right to keep and bear arms for self-defense. If that hurts your feelings too bad. Go eat a bag of Skittles.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Not according to the Constitution. It specifically points out that the “well regulated militia” is there to put DOWN such insurrections and that has happened several times


Yes according to the consitution which has no such point


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's not an experiment, it's a necessity. Capitalism didn't replace slavery and feudalism overnight, and communism won't replace capitalism in a day either. As technology advances, production will become more and more socialized and de-monetized. Markets shrink as production technology becomes more automated and efficient.


It is a curse not a necessity. Communism by design is a regression back to univeral slavery and tyranny. It does the same thing when put into practice.

Markegts grow becvause of technology not the other way around moron


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.



Like Ukraine?


GHook20 said:


> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.



Who's easier to control, a disarmed population or one with your scary looking "assault" rifles?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> How does technology increase the need for waged labor? I want to learn something today. This is going to be interesting.



It aways has dumbass


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is a curse not a necessity. Communism by design is a regression back to univeral slavery and tyranny. It does the same thing when put into practice.
> 
> Markegts grow becvause of technology not the other way around moron



How do markets grow when technology reduces or eliminates wage-labor? It's a fact that jobs are now being replaced with technology and the situation isn't getting any better. How do you figure that a loss of wage-labor increases markets, when paying consumers need jobs to consume and sustain the market?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Because it does. It's a little boy's fantasy to think you will need to play the role of a hero fighting off a foreign invader in these United States.


Not an answer.

Nothing but cheap rhetoric which ignores reality


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Like Ukraine?
> 
> 
> Who's easier to control, a disarmed population or one with your scary looking "assault" rifles?



An armed populace is much more difficult to oppress and persecute for sure.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> The opposite is true. Think automation, robotic manufacturing equipment, even down to the electronic transfer of documents.


No it is not.

All of that requires building and maintenance meaning more labor


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it is not.
> 
> All of that requires building and maintenance meaning more labor



The amount of tech-maintenance jobs will not replace the tens of millions of jobs that will be lost by technology. More, not everyone will be able to become a technician. Do you actually think everyone can become a tech or mechanic? Much of the technology will even be able to repair itself, so even tech jobs will be eliminated. In the future, work will not be for a wage or money, it will simply consist of volunteers working to supervise the system and contribute whatever they can of their labor, skills, and knowledge.  Our standard of living is going to be very high, so dedicating a few hours a day or week to work that makes the world better and allows us to interact with eachother, is going to be valuable to us. We won't work for money or wages, because there will be no more need for money.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes according to the consitution which has no such point


The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.

Article 1 Section 8 however says the following

To make rules for the government and regulation of the land and naval forces;

"To provide for calling forth the militia to execute the laws of the union,* suppress insurrections* and repel invasions;

To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the militia, and for governing such part of them as may be employed in the service of the United States, reserving to the states respectively, the appointment of the officers, and the authority of training the militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;"

The militia was twice used to put down such insurrections in those early years (Shay's Rebellion and the Whiskey Rebellion)

By te way...that's the Constitutional description of a "Well Regulated Militia" and it's not a bunch of fat slobs sitting around the barber shop cursing the government


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The amount of tech-maintenance jobs will not replace the tens of millions of jobs that will be lost by technology. More, not everyone will be able to become a technician. Do you actually think everyone can become a tech or mechanic? Much of the technology will even be able to repair itself, so even tech jobs will be eliminated. In the future, work will not be for a wage or money, it will simply consist of volunteers working to supervise the system and contribute whatever they can of their labor, skills, and knowledge.  Our standard of living is going to be very high, so dedicating a few hours a day or week to work that makes the world better and allows us to interact with eachother, is going to be valuable to us. We won't work for money or wages, because there will be no more need for money.


This guy is a troll

Unclear if he is a pretend communist but actual  right wing troll or an actual Russian agitptop troll

But no supposed communist is going to attack liberals in MAGA terms like this creep does.

Troll fail


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The amount of tech-maintenance jobs will not replace the tens of millions of jobs that will be lost by technology. More, not everyone will be able to become a technician. Do you actually think everyone can become a tech or mechanic? Much of the technology will even be able to repair itself, so even tech jobs will be eliminated. In the future, work will not be for a wage or money, it will simply consist of volunteers working to supervise the system and contribute whatever they can of their labor, skills, and knowledge.  Our standard of living is going to be very high, so dedicating a few hours a day or week to work that makes the world better and allows us to interact with eachother, is going to be valuable to us. We won't work for money or wages, because there will be no more need for money.


They will exsceed and replace gthose jobs along with construction and support.

You live in delusional fantasy land


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> This guy is a troll
> 
> Unclear if he is a pretend communist but actual  right wing troll or an actual Russian agitptop troll
> 
> ...







How do you figure that a genuine Marxist is going to ally himself/herself (binary yes, binary) with purple-haired libtard regressives, that can't even define what a woman is? I'm a troll because I don't want to subject children to dangerous hormone treatments in an attempt to "transition" them to the opposite gender? I'm a troll because I don't want to subject children to dangerous sex-reassignment surgeries? I'm a troll because I'm against depriving children of puberty? I'm a troll because I don't want men who think they're women destroying women's sports? I'm a troll because I believe every law abiding American has a right to own a firearm, even combat rifles (and that of course includes access to ammunition).  I'm a troll because I'm against all of this capitalist funded degeneracy and decadence, that you support. 

Why would a communist be for disarming the people? Marxism according to Marx is democracy. Rule of the people. I want the people to keep their fangs and claws. I don't want to defang or declaw the populace.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.
> 
> Article 1 Section 8 however says the following
> 
> ...


That is because self defense is a natuural right.

you pointed out no refference to the second amendment


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> View attachment 668172​
> How do you figure that a genuine Marxist is going to ally himself/herself (binary yes, binary) with purple-haired libtard regressives, that can't even define what a woman is? I'm a troll because I don't want to subject children to dangerous hormone treatments in an attempt to "transition" them to the opposite gender? I'm a troll because I don't want to subject children to dangerous sex-reassignment surgeries? I'm a troll because I'm against depriving children of puberty? I'm a troll because I don't want men who think they're women destroying women's sports? I'm a troll because I believe every law abiding American has a right to own a firearm, even combat rifles (and that of course includes access to ammunition).  I'm a troll because I'm against all of this capitalist funded degeneracy and decadence, that you support.
> 
> Why would a communist be for disarming the people? Marxism according to Marx is democracy. Rule of the people. I want the people to keep their fangs and claws. I don't want to defang or declaw the populace.


Marxism is not democratic and he never claimed it was.

Communism and marxism is authoritarian and tyrannical as designed BY Marx


----------



## Cougarbear (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We won't lose.
> 
> No more than the Taliban or Bathists lost.
> 
> Insurgents with small arms have kicked the ass of our military for 25 years.


Pretty much true. But, there will be horrible bloodshed and our liberties will be few and far between during the Armageddon.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Marxism is not democratic and he never claimed it was.
> 
> Communism and marxism is authoritarian and tyrannical as designed BY Marx


No, that's not what he wrote:









						20 Karl Marx Quotes on Democracy, Governance and Beaurocracy
					

German philosopher, economist, historian, sociologist, political theorist, and socialist revolutionary Karl Heinrich Marx's critical theories about Capitalism, Socialism, Communism, Democracy, Political Economy, the capi...




					factaria.com
				




Socialism espouses the rule of the people or of the "proletariate". Capitalism defends the rule of vested interests and profits at the expense of the public good.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No, that's not what he wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong,.

Marx and socialists in general are always authoritarian and in support of Tyrannty.

As mentioned earlier you may have read Marx but you are ignorant about what he said.

Marx SPECIFICALLY called foer gtyrannjy and despotism. The dictatorship of the proletariate means ............wait for it......................DICTATORSHIP which by definition is authroitarian and tyrannical,

He stated it , he wanted it and called for it. This is why every communist nation is a brutal and genocidal dictatorship.

Marx was a girfter and total fool who wished for a regression back to univeral slavery and the desctruction of all social orders including democracy and any form of a relublic


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Pretty much true. But, there will be horrible bloodshed and our liberties will be few and far between during the Armageddon.



Very true.

Civil war will be horrible.

Worse yet, the Nazi democrats are starting a civil war knowing that after they lose, China will march in on a weakened America. Those like Lesh are engaging in treason on behalf of Communist China.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong,.
> 
> Marx and socialists in general are always authoritarian and in support of Tyrannty.
> 
> ...



No wrong again. You're ripping that term out of context. The dictatorship of the people means just that, that the people dictate, not corporations or the profit-pursuing interests of the rich and powerful. Your cheap cold-war rhetoric against communism only impresses the ignorant. Are you getting prepared now for communism? It's coming whether you like it or not. As wage labor is replaced with technology, communism naturally becomes a necessity. The inevitable consequence of high-tech production is communism, so you may resist now all you want but you and your children, and their children, are all going to be communists. Welcome comrade. 






​


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> That is because self defense is a natuural right.
> 
> you pointed out no refference to the second amendment


I pointed out the CONSTITUTION stupid. Article one Section Eight

Did you think the Constitution begins and ends with the 2A?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No wrong again. You're ripping that term out of context. The dictatorship of the people means just that, that the people dictate, not corporations or the profit-pursuing interests of the rich and powerful. Your cheap cold-war rhetoric against communism only impresses the ignorant. Are you getting prepared now for communism? It's coming whether you like it or not. As wage labor is replaced with technology, communism naturally becomes a necessity. The inevitable consequence of high-tech production is communism, so you may resist now all you want but you and your children, and their children, are all going to be communists. Welcome comrade.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668178
> ...


That is always the evasion of communists.

It is not taking it out of context it is the PRECISE context.

Dictatorship of the proletariate means DICTATORSHIP which means iron fisted despotic tyranny. It means that one person or a few people dictate to otrhers how to live or to die.

That is what he meant  and it is not out of context, You can NOT provide any expolanation by marx to the contrary.

This is an accurate understanding of what he meant and has nothing to do with the cold war.

It is notr coming it is a dead and defeated idea which you will cry about but never see come to exist.

You are a liar sir who like all sociali8sst supports tyranny as your god marx instructed you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No, that's not what he wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The most democratic society in history was Vladimir Lenin in Petrograd the winter of 1922-23.

Most leftists are morons an know nothing of what Marx wrote or what socialism is. Perhaps you're better versed. Soviets are a type of congress. In Lenin's USSR there were soviets at all levels, right down to the neighborhood.

It was all very democratic - sure the bourgeoisie, that is the Middle Class - were denied the right to vote or any sort of representation. But among the proletarians at the behest of the aristocracy and oligarchs, everyone got to vote. In fact Lenin had soviets voting on what jobs people would do - so doctors often were field hands. They would vote on what the needs of people were - so shop owners were often found to not need food. They voted on housing, so tradesmen often were found to not need to sleep indoors in the arctic city.

A third of the population was murdered through this savagery, but it was all so very democratic.

PJ O'Roark wrote that "Democracy is three wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch." (no, it wasn't Ben Franklin)

Marxists are the most brutal of all creatures, or perhaps equal to their conjoined twin the Nazis.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I pointed out the CONSTITUTION stupid. Article one Section Eight
> 
> Did you think the Constitution begins and ends with the 2A?


You said it was referrenced several times but you failed DUMBASS


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I pointed out the CONSTITUTION stupid. Article one Section Eight
> 
> Did you think the Constitution begins and ends with the 2A?


Your point is moot Irrespective of how you interpret the second amendment, the federal government, and the states can enact laws that grant the people the right to own firearms for self-defense. Indeed there are laws that grant people the right to keep and bear arms, for self-defense. If the majority of people want this right, then there's no good reason for them to lose it. People like you will just start a war. Americans who value what they consider to be a right to keep and bear arms, will not relinquish that right without a war. So you can fantasize all you want about a disarmed American populace, but it's not going to happen outside of your brain. Just in your brain, that's it.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You said it was referrenced several times but you failed DUMBASS


Now you're babbling

I said the militia was USED several times to put down the sort of insurrection you folks claim the 2A supports.

I showed you WHERE in the Constitution it describes and calls for that to happen.

Jesus you are stupid


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Your point is mute. Irrespective of how you interpret the second amendment, the federal government, and the states can enact laws that grant the people the right to own firearms for self-defense. Indeed there are laws that grant people the right to keep and bear arms, for self-defense. If the majority of people want this right, then there's no good reason for them to lose it. People like you will just start a war. Americans who value what they consider to be a right to keep and bear arms, will not relinquish that right without a war. So you can fantasize all you want about a disarmed American populace, but it's not going to happen outside of your brain. Just in your brain, that's it.


The word is "moot" troll

Now go away


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> This guy (Communistfront) is a troll
> 
> Unclear if he is a pretend communist but actual  right wing troll or an actual Russian agitprop troll
> 
> ...


Keep this in mind


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.
> 
> Article 1 Section 8 however says the following
> 
> ...



So the militia should have put you animals down at Chaz/Chop - the only insurrection in the last 50 years.

Shay's rebellion occurred prior to the formation of the United States through the ratification of the Constitution - hence your point is moot.

In the Whiskey Rebellion, there was never a confrontation - again your talking point is moot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> This guy is a troll



No more so than you.



Lesh said:


> Unclear if he is a pretend communist but actual  right wing troll or an actual Russian agitptop troll



He knows more about Marx than you do. But then so does my dog.



Lesh said:


> But no supposed communist is going to attack liberals in MAGA terms like this creep does.
> 
> Troll fail



What are "Maga terms," Nazi boi?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Now you're babbling
> 
> I said the militia was USED several times to put down the sort of insurrection you folks claim the 2A supports.
> 
> ...



Yet your talking point is wrong.

The first time the militia was used in a violent confrontation with civilians was in fact the first civil war.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Yet your talking point is wrong.
> 
> The first time the militia was used in a violent confrontation with civilians was in fact the first civil war.


There was only one Civil War that I am aware of (along with the rest of the country), and that was more than 50 years after the Militia was used to put down Shay's Rebellion and the Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.
> 
> Article 1 Section 8 however says the following
> 
> ...


For clarity sake


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The most democratic society in history was Vladimir Lenin in Petrograd the winter of 1922-23.
> 
> Most leftists are morons an know nothing of what Marx wrote or what socialism is. Perhaps you're better versed. Soviets are a type of congress. In Lenin's USSR there were soviets at all levels, right down to the neighborhood.
> 
> ...



A third of the population wasn't murdered, that's just your conjured-up polemic against communism. It works when you preach to the capitalist choir, but not those of us who've examined the "evidence" for such figures. When we point out how brutal capitalism has been through colonialism and imperialism, you just shrug your shoulders and flippantly dismiss whatever "death-toll" figures we throw at you, and truthfully, good. Such numbers say nothing as to whether capitalism is an effective economic system and mode of production or not. There are capitalist nations right now that are beheading people in the public square for witchcraft or marijuana possession (if you're caught with an ounce or more in Saudi Arabia, you get your head cut off). Did the Marxists start two world wars? Did we develop nuclear bombs? I can go down a long long list of reasons why capitalism is a much worse criminal than communism. Communism is a petty shop-lifter compared to capitalism, a freaking serial killer. 

So spare us all the gobbledygook rhetoric about which economic system is the most bloody because we all have blood on our hands.  War is bloody, and that's what class struggle is, it's a war between those who feel entitled to exploit others for resources and money and those who are being exploited and consumed for the sake of profits and power. It's a war between the rich that want to leech off of their workers and the workers who wake up to the fact that they don't have to continue being exploited as cogs in a machine of production for private capital. 


Go to amazon and purchase the following books written by a scholar who is fluent in Russian and has access to the Soviet archives:




































FREE PDF E-books are attached.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The word is "moot" troll
> 
> Now go away



As if you've never typed a typo before.  I'm right here, deal with it.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

^^ A pretend communist "arguing" with a Nazi troll


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Now you're babbling
> 
> I said the militia was USED several times to put down the sort of insurrection you folks claim the 2A supports.
> 
> ...


No you Said the second was referrenced several times in that sense.

I am smarter than you and have proven it now run aliong BOY and let your betters talk


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No you Said the second was referrenced several times in that sense.
> 
> I am smarter than you and have proven it now run aliong BOY and let your betters talk


I don't believe I did. Feel free to post that statement. It ought to be easy to find

Ohh and when trying to claim how smart you are...at least use spell check


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I don't believe I did. Feel free to post that statement. It ought to be easy to find
> 
> Ohh and when trying to claim how smart you are...at least use spell check


You know you did MORON


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You know you did MORON


Very simple then.

Find that supposed claim and hit reply so we can all see it.

Oh wait...you're full of shit yet again


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> ^^ A pretend communist "arguing" with a Nazi troll


Your reason for labeling me a troll is pathetic. I'm for arming the proletariat so I'm a troll.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Very simple then.
> 
> Find that supposed claim and hit reply so we can all see it.
> 
> Oh wait...you're full of shit yet again


Proved you wrong boy it is you full of shit and ignorantr.'

You said it you know it now run the fuck along like I told you


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.
> 
> Article 1 Section 8 however says the following
> 
> ...


There was this. Not there


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Not according to the Constitution. It specifically points out that the “well regulated militia” is there to put DOWN such insurrections and that has happened several times


There was this. 

Did you read it incorrectly?

MORON?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Your reason for labeling me a troll is pathetic. I'm for arming the proletariat so I'm a troll.


What's pathetic is a MAGArat pretending to be a communist


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> There was this.
> 
> Did you read it incorrectly?
> 
> MORON?


Which means nothing.

It is long since proven that gthew second refers to individual rights not an elite group such as milita


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Proved you wrong boy it is you full of shit and* ignorantr.'*


Fucking funny


Soupnazi630 said:


> You said it you know it now run the fuck along like I told you


And then it magically disappeared


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Which means nothing.
> 
> It is long since proven that gthew second refers to individual rights not an elite group such as milita


Not proven...CLAIMED

That "elite group" is the only one mentioned in the 2A and the reason FOR it

And please genius...get your spell check working or learn how to use it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Not proven...CLAIMED
> 
> That "elite group" is the only one mentioned in the 2A and the reason FOR it
> 
> And please genius...get your spell check working or learn how to use it.


It is not the reason for it.

The reason for it is to protect the rights of individual citizens, That is a fact of plain grammar and legal precedent,.

Spell check your little dick boy


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Now back to the topic at hand

The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.

Article 1 Section 8 however says the following

To make rules for the government and regulation of the land and naval forces;

"To provide for calling forth the militia to execute the laws of the union,* suppress insurrections* and repel invasions;

To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the militia, and for governing such part of them as may be employed in the service of the United States, reserving to the states respectively, the appointment of the officers, and the authority of training the militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;"

The militia was twice used to put down such insurrections in those early years (Shay's Rebellion and the Whiskey Rebellion)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Now back to the topic at hand
> 
> The Constitution makes NO reference to self defense.
> 
> ...


The second amendmenrt protects individual rights not a militia


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The second amendmenrt protects individual rights not a militia


No mention of individual rights.
No mention of self defense
CERTAINLY no mention of protection from a tyrannical government

It does however tell us why it is there in the first phrase of that rather spare Amendment

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

Clearly within the context of not JUST a militia...but a well regulated militia...as described in Article 1 Section 8

"To provide for organizing, arming, and *disciplining, *the militia, and for *governing *such part of them as may be employed in the service of the United States, reserving to the states respectively, *the appointment of the officers,* and the authority of* training* the militia *according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;"*


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Not proven...CLAIMED
> 
> That "elite group" is the only one mentioned in the 2A and the reason FOR it
> 
> And please genius...get your spell check working or learn how to use it.



Critiquing your opponent's supposed lack of grammatical competence or pointing out the typos in their posts, doesn't invalidate what they're saying or strengthen your argument.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

Before the U.S. Supreme Court's landmark District of Columbia v. Heller decision in 2008, much of the debate revolved around the meaning of a "well-regulated militia." The Heller decision struck down a handgun ban in Washington, D.C., and established the right for individuals to have a gun for certain private purposes including self-defense in the home. The court expanded private gun ownership protection two years later in McDonald v. City of Chicago, determining that state and local governments are also bound to the Second Amendment.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Most understand and agree with most of this. However, we do need protection from the failures of our tyrannical government, namely their failure to address violent crime. They've turned it into a resource to justify expansion of government rather than address it as a serious societal problem.

They're like a dogcatcher that releases dogs into a neighborhood rather than capture them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> No mention of individual rights.
> No mention of self defense
> CERTAINLY no mention of protection from a tyrannical government
> 
> ...


Yers it meantiuons individual rights.

The right of the peoplke which means individual citizens.

That is the intent and purpose

The only context is the context of individual rights


----------



## night_son (Jul 9, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Pretty much true. But, there will be horrible bloodshed and our liberties will be few and far between during the Armageddon.



The Long Game tells us, historically speaking, that any successful defeat of a tyrannical government, such as the one we currently live under in America, will be followed by any new government we form (eventually) becoming just as, if not more, tyrannical. The people of the original American colonies lived long enough to experience this reality; they in essence traded one God King for another—in a different form. Any true rebellion against tyranny must include the complete dissolution of government in all forms. A key, and possibly insurmountable obstacle to achieving such a thing: our revolutionary forefathers faced British infantry and artillery formations, muzzle loading rifles and cannon; today we face a tyrannical government in control of thermonuclear, biological and chemical doomsday weapons, a government that will kill any number of its own citizens in order to survive, to persist, at any cost in life.

The American people could most certainly fight a successful decades long guerilla war or insurgency, but any new government such a resistance could possibly form at the end of it would in time become the same old monarchy we've been suffering under since the dawn of human time. The road to such a place could indeed be very liberating, but in the end our children and theirs would suffer the same as we do now under our current police state.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yers it meantiuons individual rights.
> 
> The right of the peoplke which means individual citizens.
> 
> ...


If you ignore the militia clause


----------



## night_son (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> No mention of individual rights.
> No mention of self defense
> CERTAINLY no mention of protection from a tyrannical government
> 
> ...



"the right of *THE* *PEOPLE* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"

Not: the right of the government
Not: the right of the police
Not: the right of judges, politicians, prosecutors, sheriffs
Not: the right of the military
Not: the right of anyone else


----------



## night_son (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> If you ignore the militia clause



A well regulated militia *IS* the people.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 9, 2022)

night_son said:


> The Long Game tells us, historically speaking, that any successful defeat of a tyrannical government, such as the one we currently live under in America, will be followed by any new government we form (eventually) becoming just as, if not more, tyrannical. The people of the original American colonies lived long enough to experience this reality; they in essence traded one God King for another—in a different form. Any true rebellion against tyranny must include the complete dissolution of government in all forms. A key, and possibly insurmountable obstacle to achieving such a thing: our revolutionary forefathers faced British infantry and artillery formations, muzzle loading rifles and cannon; today we face a tyrannical government in control of thermonuclear, biological and chemical doomsday weapons, a government that will kill any number of its own citizens in order to survive, to persist, at any cost in life.
> 
> The American people could most certainly fight a successful decades long guerilla war or insurgency, but any new government such a resistance could possibly form at the end of it would in time become the same old monarchy we've been suffering under since the dawn of human time. The road to such a place could indeed be very liberating, but in the end our children and theirs would suffer the same as we do now under our current police state.



​


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jul 9, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Because it does. It's a little boy's fantasy to think you will need to play the role of a hero fighting off a foreign invader in these United States.





Our federal government is foreign?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

night_son said:


> The Long Game tells us, historically speaking, that any successful defeat of a tyrannical government, such as the one we currently live under in America, will be followed by any new government we form (eventually) becoming just as, if not more, tyrannical. The people of the original American colonies lived long enough to experience this reality; they in essence traded one God King for another—in a different form. Any true rebellion against tyranny must include the complete dissolution of government in all forms. A key, and possibly insurmountable obstacle to achieving such a thing: our revolutionary forefathers faced British infantry and artillery formations, muzzle loading rifles and cannon; today we face a tyrannical government in control of thermonuclear, biological and chemical doomsday weapons, a government that will kill any number of its own citizens in order to survive, to persist, at any cost in life.
> 
> The American people could most certainly fight a successful decades long guerilla war or insurgency, but any new government such a resistance could possibly form at the end of it would in time become the same old monarchy we've been suffering under since the dawn of human time. The road to such a place could indeed be very liberating, but in the end our children and theirs would suffer the same as we do now under our current police state.


This is a police state?

You’re nuts


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

night_son said:


> "the right of *THE* *PEOPLE* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed"
> 
> Not: the right of the government
> Not: the right of the police
> ...


In the context of a well regulated militia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> There was only one Civil War that I am aware of (along with the rest of the country),



There is the civil war you Nazis are waging against America now - the second civil war.



Lesh said:


> and that was more than 50 years after the Militia was used to put down Shay's Rebellion and the Whiskey Rebellion



Again stupid, Shays rebellion was before the United States existed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> This is a police state?
> 
> You’re nuts



You mean with the Gestapo rounding  up enemies of the Reich as political enemies and putting them in the Gulag?

Sounds a lot like a police state to me.

But you're a Nazi, so you support a police state - as long as it's against your enemies, the Americans.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You mean with the Gestapo rounding  up enemies of the Reich as political enemies and putting them in the Gulag?
> 
> Sounds a lot like a police state to me.
> 
> But you're a Nazi, so you support a police state - as long as it's against your enemies, the Americans.


Only because you're nuts


----------



## Cougarbear (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Very true.
> 
> Civil war will be horrible.
> 
> Worse yet, the Nazi democrats are starting a civil war knowing that after they lose, China will march in on a weakened America. Those like Lesh are engaging in treason on behalf of Communist China.


Hopefully, China will be the army from the North to descend upon Israel so that the Lord will come, stand in the midst of the parted Mt. of Olives and end the bloodshed on the earth. Millennium, here we come! A bumpy ride for sure as Democrats simply are atheists that don't understand any of this.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Again stupid, Shays rebellion was before the United States existed.


Fucking dope

The Articles of Confederation were ratified in 1781. Shay's Rebellion began in 1786 and ended in 1787 .

The Whiskey Rebellion was in 1794


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Only because you're nuts



Really?

So you Nazis don't have 700 Americans held as political prisoners?

Yeah, but they're enemies of the Reich...


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Hopefully, China will be the army from the North to descend upon Israel so that the Lord will come, stand in the midst of the parted Mt. of Olives and end the bloodshed on the earth. Millennium, here we come! A bumpy ride for sure as Democrats simply are atheists that don't understand any of this.


Good God.

Here comes the fundies


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Really?
> 
> So you Nazis don't have 700 Americans held as political prisoners?
> 
> Yeah, but they're enemies of the Reich...


Nope. There are a bunch of law breakers in jail...and rightfully so


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Fucking dope
> 
> The Articles of Confederation were ratified in 1781. Shay's Rebellion began in 1786 and ended in 1787 .
> 
> The Whiskey Rebellion was in 1794



Retard, YOU stated Article 1, section 8 of the Constitution that had not been adopted.

You're as stupid as you are dishonest.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope. There are a bunch of law breakers in jail...and rightfully so



Protesting against the Reich is "law breaking."

The only law - serve the Reich without question.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Protesting against the Reich is "law breaking."
> 
> The only law - serve the Reich without question.


Injuring 140 cops...sending dozens to the hospital...smashing their way into the US Capitol, obstructing the official proceedings of Congress...conspiracy to do all of the above...

Law breaking


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Retard, YOU stated Article 1, section 8 of the Constitution that had not been adopted.
> 
> You're as stupid as you are dishonest.


It was certainly taking into account the events that happened just a few years before and set the stage for the putting down of a similar insurrection using that well regulated militia just a few years later


And America was CERTAINLY a country from 1781 when the AoC were ratified...some would argue from 1776

DUMFUK


----------



## Cougarbear (Jul 9, 2022)

night_son said:


> The Long Game tells us, historically speaking, that any successful defeat of a tyrannical government, such as the one we currently live under in America, will be followed by any new government we form (eventually) becoming just as, if not more, tyrannical. The people of the original American colonies lived long enough to experience this reality; they in essence traded one God King for another—in a different form. Any true rebellion against tyranny must include the complete dissolution of government in all forms. A key, and possibly insurmountable obstacle to achieving such a thing: our revolutionary forefathers faced British infantry and artillery formations, muzzle loading rifles and cannon; today we face a tyrannical government in control of thermonuclear, biological and chemical doomsday weapons, a government that will kill any number of its own citizens in order to survive, to persist, at any cost in life.
> 
> The American people could most certainly fight a successful decades long guerilla war or insurgency, but any new government such a resistance could possibly form at the end of it would in time become the same old monarchy we've been suffering under since the dawn of human time. The road to such a place could indeed be very liberating, but in the end our children and theirs would suffer the same as we do now under our current police state.


So, what kind of Government do you want? No Government? Just anarchy with no laws or punishments? Are you insane? Our Government isn't perfect. But, it's the best this world has ever seen. It's why everyone from abroad wants to come to the United States of America. Few are fleeing to China, Russia, Venezuela, Columbia, England and so on. Our system of Government with it's basic rights found in our Constitution has created the greatest nation ever on the face of the earth. It's the communists, fascists, atheists and anarchists wolves in sheepskins that are tearing the country down with wokeism, CRT racist divisions and defunding the police. If we can stop the stated spiders of society then we can move forward and become an even greater nation for liberty and freedom around the world.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> If you ignore the militia clause


Wrong.

If you read in english


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> If you read in english


The militia clause is written in English...


----------



## Sandisk (Jul 9, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You really think the military can subdue a US civilian population by bombing individual homes with smart weapons?  With all due respect...that borders on farce.
> 
> Most gun owners have no desire to use weapons against the Government.  They don't.  They want to be armed to protect themselves and their loved ones from bad people with no regard for human life.  What gives you the right to take that away from them?


Of course they could.
With all due respect, it is you whom does not seem to know his/her military history.

All the military has to do is kill the leaders (and their underlings) of whatever movement they want to subdue.
The ignorant masses will cower in fear and give in.
When in history has a government *had to* kill even 10% of the population to subdue it?
Not 'wanted to'.
'Had to'?
Never.

And a JDAM is dirt cheap...only $25K a pop.





						Joint Direct Attack Munition - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



They could kill a million+ Americans with them and it would only cost $25+ billion.
Which is a tiny fraction of the military budget.
Without even breaking a sweat.
And all the privately-owned firearms in America could not even begin to stop them.


*My point is NOTHING to do with guns being bad or good.
The ENTIRE point is that gun bunnies arguing that they need their firearms to protect the masses against a tyrannical government is utter and complete nonsense.*


----------



## para bellum (Jul 9, 2022)

I will stop reminding the government that the second amendment is to protect the citizens from tyranny, when the government no longer needs the reminder.

Which is to say, never.


----------



## Sandisk (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Where is that pilot going to sleep at night?  How about his family?
> 
> You clearly havn't thought this through very much.
> 
> Typical of the braindead, progressive left.



And you clearly know dick about military history.
And apparently have never heard of a 'military base'?

And you are making a ridiculous and extreme assumption that every, single gun owner in America is going to be fighting this 'tyrannical' government you are fantasizing about.
Which is beyond nonsensical.
Americans cannot even agree whether the last election was stolen or not.
Are you so utterly clueless that you actually think most Americans would be in agreement about a government being 'tyrannical' or not?

If you are going to delve into simplistic, sci-fi fantasies?
I will not waste my time reading your ridiculous posts on this.

Bye.


----------



## Sandisk (Jul 9, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Idiot. ^^^
> 
> You think anyone is talking about a "war against the US government"?
> 
> ...


Fine.

*Show me - you stupid moron - a link that proves that no one in ALL of America is talking about this in the context of the OP or my post?

Guess what you low IQ, idiot?
You cannot.*

Leave it to a fucking gun bunny to make some asinine statement about tens of millions of people that he has never even met.
What a fucking waste of oxygen you useless, gun bunnies are.

I love guns.
But you cowardly, disgusting gun bunnies do nothing but ruin it for the rest of us.

I swear to God that you human maggots care more about your guns than you do your children.
And you CANNOT prove that you do not.

*We are done here.
As I try to only debate with people possessing IQ's OVER 80.
And I GUARANTEE that you do not.

And you know (or fear) it too.

Bye loser.*


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> And you clearly know dick about military history.
> And apparently have never heard of a 'military base'?
> 
> And you are making a ridiculous and extreme assumption that every, single gun owner in America is going to be fighting this 'tyrannical' government you are fantasizing about.
> ...





Actually, it appears YOU don't know squat about military history.

Who have we lost to in insurgency's?

Oh, right.

EVERYONE.


DUUUURRRRRRRR


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The militia clause is written in English...


And that clause has nothing to do with the right to bear armsd as any one who grasps english understands


----------



## SmokeALib (Jul 9, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Fuck off.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> And that clause has nothing to do with the right to bear armsd as any one who grasps english understands


I wonder why it was put in the very sparsely written 2A then


----------



## westwall (Jul 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I wonder why it was put in the very sparsely written 2A then




Because at the time it was written English was well understood and had not undergone decades of attack.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

westwall said:


> Because at the time it was written English was well understood and had not undergone decades of attack.


You mean they said shit that didn't matter back then...in things like the Constitution?

No kidding


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 9, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> Of course they could.
> With all due respect, it is you whom does not seem to know his/her military history.
> 
> All the military has to do is kill the leaders (and their underlings) of whatever movement they want to subdue.
> ...


You claim I'm ignorant of "military history" because I find it far fetched that the US military will use massive numbers of smart weapons on US citizens?  Show me where that's ever happened?  Show me where they've EVER used a smart weapon on a US citizen?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 9, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You claim I'm ignorant of "military history" because I find it far fetched that the US military will use massive numbers of smart weapons on US citizens?  Show me where that's ever happened?  Show me where they've EVER used a smart weapon on a US citizen?


Jesus

It wouldn't even take "smart weapons"

Ar-15s against tanks and air power don't do shit stupid


----------



## westwall (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You mean they said shit that didn't matter back then...in things like the Constitution?
> 
> No kidding





No, they believed brevity mattered.  The fewer words, the less chance they could be perverted.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 10, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.



Insisting that gun owners are mentally challenged makes you sound mentally challenged...



GHook20 said:


> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military.



You need to allow for the very real possibility that, faced with a tyrannical government, many police and military will abandon their oath and fight among the civilians...




GHook20 said:


> With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat.



I think there are some SWAT teams and police who would disagree with you:





GHook20 said:


> Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.



Do you realize what you're doing?

You're explaining why you think it would be a better idea to simply roll over and play dead; Give up. You're a coward. Thankfully millions of Americans are not...



GHook20 said:


> No, the only reason you want certain guns (such as a AR-15) is because you like to have them.



You know what's neat? We don't have to explain to you why we want anything, much less explain it to a coward like you...



GHook20 said:


> It is true the vast majority of gun owners are responsible and good people, including AR-15 owners. But that 1% or 0.05% that are not responsible can cause havoc, as we just saw in Highland park (an event I was on my way to attend and an event to which I know many people that were directly effected).



Yes, there are mentally deficient scumbags out there.

And calling gun owners "gun nuts" exposes you as one of them...



GHook20 said:


> If you want to hunt, then a single shot hunting rifle will suffice. If it is about home defense, then handguns and shotguns (which as both short-range) would be sufficient.



You don't get to tell anyone how to hunt or how to protect their home...



GHook20 said:


> There are many things that can be done, such as arm teachers, have cops in schools, secure soft targets, better mental health facilities, red flag rules and immunity for snitching, involuntary institutionalization, high standards for gun ownership, higher and minimum sentences for illegal gun possession, Federal no buy lists, vicarious liability for guns for the gun owner etc., but stop with the argument that you need guns for tyrannical governments! Because it is foolish.



It wasn't foolish 246 years ago...



GHook20 said:


> There should be a ban on all guns other then single shot hunting rifles, handguns and shotguns.



And what do you think that will accomplish?

Let me help you out: If you ban those guns, the only thing that will happen will be that law abiding citizens turn their guns in.

Criminals; you know, those people who would love to visit violence upon you and your family if given half a chance, will still have theirs. Instead of stupidly taking guns from law abiding citizens, why not do something positive regarding taking those weapons away from criminals?



GHook20 said:


> Now I know handguns are by far the weapon of choice in the vast number of homicides, but so called "assault rifles" (yes I know that is a term the liberals made up) it by far a more sufficient weapon to commit mass murder then a handgun, even if they are semi-automatic (vs full).



You know, when you pull the trigger on an AR-15, you send only one round out of the muzzle. You need to pull the trigger again to shoot another round.

When you pull the trigger on a revolver you send only one round out of the muzzle. You need to pull the trigger again to shoot another round.

But, please, explain what a "single shot" gun is...



GHook20 said:


> Keep sticking to these stances that turn off the moderates (e.g. ban on abortion and do nothing on guns) and then cry about how Demorats can win with gas over $5-6, out of control inflation, major blunders in foreign policy and everyone hating woke politics. If the Demorats keep the House and pick up senate seats you are going to see the most radical changes to this country that we haver ever seen.



That's a big "if".

When it comes to voting, people will care more about lowering gas prices than they will keeping abortion legal.

The democrats are going to get hammered in November...


----------



## Sandisk (Jul 10, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Idiot. ^^^
> 
> You think anyone is talking about a "war against the US government"?
> 
> ...


Extra...
*Holy SHIT!!!
How fucking stupid can you be?*

How the fuck are you breathing?
Your brain capacity must be so INCREDIBLY small to have made this post.
How do you still have enough left over for your basic, body functions?
I guess walking and talking - at the same time - is just a dream for you.

*HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU BE SO FUCKING STUPID TO SAY THAT NO ONE IS TALKING ABOUT THIS?
WHEN YOU ARE POSTING ABOUT IT IN A THREAD WITH FOUR HUNDRED AND TWENTY FIVE POSTS ABOUT IT IN ROUGHLY 36 HOURS?






Bye now.*


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Jesus
> 
> It wouldn't even take "smart weapons"
> 
> Ar-15s against tanks and air power don't do shit stupid


When Americans have to "depend" on Government to protect them...then they are under Government's thumb!  That's what the right to bear arms is all about...having the right to defend yourself and your loved ones against an increasingly evil world!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Injuring 140 cops...sending dozens to the hospital...smashing their way into the US Capitol, obstructing the official proceedings of Congress...conspiracy to do all of the above...
> 
> Law breaking


IT'S TIME

for every Nazis favorite GAME

*BUHHHH
MUH
REICHSTAG FIRE*

In this game the goal is to lie, obfuscate, and gaslight the terrorist crimes of the Nazi democrat Reich during the 2019-2020 Kristallnacht the democrat Brown Shirts waged against America with their terrorist Insurrection.

First round, are you ready?

During the Kristallnacht, democrat terrorist Brown Shirts murdered 39 police officers. HOW MANY did the peaceful protesters at the Reichstag Fire kill?
1.) Zero
2.) Buh Muh Reichstag Fire!!!!

Round Two:

Can you feel the tension Nazi?

Armed Insurrectionists invaded American territory and held it for 43 days through force of arms which democrat politicians like Kamala Harris funded their treason in what American city?
1.) Seattle
2.) Buh Muh Reichstag Fire!!!!

Round Three:

Democrat terrorists raped 19 people at the traitorous insurrection known as CHAZ/CHOP, including a homeless MAN. How many people were raped at the Reichstag Fire?

WAIT - unfair question. Decent Americans don't rape people - only democrats do that, so the answer has to be..
2.) Buh Muh Reichstag Fire!!!!

Round Four:

Between arson and looting, democrat Brown Shirt terrorists caused nearly a TRILLION dollars in damage with the Soros orchestrated Kristallnacht. How many fires were set at the Reichstag Fire?
1.) Zero
2.) Buh Muh Reichstag Fire!!!!

If you're a Nazi terrorist - the perfect score is #2 on all questions - because you KNOW you're #2


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> It was certainly taking into account the events that happened just a few years before and set the stage for the putting down of a similar insurrection using that well regulated militia just a few years later
> 
> 
> And America was CERTAINLY a country from 1781 when the AoC were ratified...some would argue from 1776
> ...



Fucking Nazi - Shays Rebellion occurred before the United States was formed.

The talking points you got from your hate site failed.

When are you going to figure out that the Reich lies - which makes you look like an ignorant fool as you post the shit from KOS, CNN, or democratic underground - or whatever hate site you use?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> So, what kind of Government do you want? No Government? Just anarchy with no laws or punishments? Are you insane? Our Government isn't perfect. But, it's the best this world has ever seen. It's why everyone from abroad wants to come to the United States of America. Few are fleeing to China, Russia, Venezuela, Columbia, England and so on. Our system of Government with it's basic rights found in our Constitution has created the greatest nation ever on the face of the earth. It's the communists, fascists, atheists and anarchists wolves in sheepskins that are tearing the country down with wokeism, CRT racist divisions and defunding the police. If we can stop the stated spiders of society then we can move forward and become an even greater nation for liberty and freedom around the world.



Our CONSTITUION and the structure of government is the best the world has seen.

In action our government has devolved into a cesspool where fascists driven by Oligarchs lusting for absolute power corrupt every aspect of the federal government.  Both parties are in government to enrich themselves personally with the democrats adopting the full blown mantle of Nazism seeking to end the constitution in favor of outright dictatorship, and Republics following behind them hoping to gather any scraps they drop.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking Nazi - Shays Rebellion occurred before the United States was formed.
> 
> The talking points you got from your hate site failed.
> 
> When are you going to figure out that the Reich lies - which makes you look like an ignorant fool as you post the shit from KOS, CNN, or democratic underground - or whatever hate site you use?


1786 is when Shays Rebellion took place, Uncensored!  Did you really want to claim it happened before the US was formed?  Talk about looking like an ignorant fool!  LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The militia clause is written in English...


So is "the right of the PEOPLE," which you Nazis pretend isn't in the enumerated right.

*George Mason:* “I ask you sir, who are the militia? They consist now of the whole people.” (Elliott, Debates, 425-426)

"Regulated" means "Arms in working order."

Nazi democrats lie about everything - always.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> 1786 is when Shays Rebellion took place, Uncensored!  Did you really want to claim it happened before the US was formed?  Talk about looking like an ignorant fool!  LOL



When was the Constitution ratified again?

Talk about looking like an ignorant fool!


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So is "the right of the PEOPLE," which you Nazis pretend isn't in the enumerated right.
> 
> *George Mason:* “I ask you sir, who are the militia? They consist now of the whole people.” (Elliott, Debates, 425-426)
> 
> ...


A “well regulated militia “ is described in Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution 

Go read it


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> When was the Constitution ratified again?
> 
> Talk about looking like an ignorant fool!


Moron claims we weren’t a country prior to the Constitution.

Newsflash we were

And when they were writing the Constitution, Shay’s Rebellion was fresh in their minds having just happened.

Not to mention the Whiskey Rebellion (similarly put down by the “Well regulated militia”) occurred in 1794


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, they believed brevity mattered.  The fewer words, the less chance they could be perverted.


So you’re saying that they chose their words carefully.
I agree
And included the militia clause because it meant something very particular


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So you’re saying that they chose their words carefully.
> I agree
> And included the militia clause because it meant something very particular


Once again the secodn protects an individual right not a group right.

Smart bombs and tanks and air power etc can indeed be defeated by a lightly armed population your notuons to the contrary are proven wrong by history.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> When was the Constitution ratified again?
> 
> Talk about looking like an ignorant fool!


The US was "formed" in 1776.  Choose your words more carefully.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Once again the secodn protects an individual right not a group right.


The word individual is not in the second amendment

That's an OPINION.

Another opinion is that since it is prefaced by the militia clause...it is a COLLECTIVE right related to that militia clause


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> A “well regulated militia “ is described in Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution
> 
> Go read it



No retard, it sure doesn't.

There is one small blurb regarding the militia, which makes abundantly clear that the militia is all able bodied men. The clause is in regard to calling up the militia in times of war, the text - which you haven't read - is

{To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the Militia, and for governing such Part of them as may be employed in the Service of the United States, reserving to the States respectively, the Appointment of the Officers, and the Authority of training the Militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;}


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Moron claims we weren’t a country prior to the Constitution.
> 
> Newsflash we were
> 
> ...



We were a confederation.

Which is why we had articles of confederation - retard.

Oh, you don't know what a confederation is, do you?

You're a Nazi because you're stupid.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 10, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I picked-up this Beretta M-9 this morning.....Just because it was very reasonably priced.
> 
> US M-9
> 
> View attachment 667883



Nice one! Mind if I ask what that set you back?

I carried a Baretta when I was a base cop back in the late 90's. I liked it so much more than the 1911 .45...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> The US was "formed" in 1776.  Choose your words more carefully.



Not correct.

The United States was formed by the ratification of United States Constitution. The colonies formed a Confederation after the defeat of the British. The United States Government did not exist prior to 1789

Facts matter.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 10, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.
> 
> Imagine going through life like that.


.

Actually ... The Government was the first folks to put fully automatic firearms (and more) in the hands of a lot of these people ...
They are also fully aware of what the government is capable of and willing to do in any number of circumstances ...  

.​


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No retard, it sure doesn't.
> 
> There is one small blurb regarding the militia, which makes abundantly clear that the militia is all able bodied men. The clause is in regard to calling up the militia in times of war, the text - which you haven't read - is
> 
> {To provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the Militia, and for governing such Part of them as may be employed in the Service of the United States, reserving to the States respectively, the Appointment of the Officers, and the Authority of training the Militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;}


Everything in the Constitution that is inconvenient to you gun nuts is "one small blurb" and can be ignored...because ya know...the Founders were so sloppy with their words...

NOT

You've been demonstrably wrong on every pint so far *RETARD*


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The United States Government did not exist prior to 1789


Horse shit






						Road to the Constitution - Creating the United States | Exhibitions - Library of Congress
					

The Continental Congress adopted the Articles of Confederation, the first constitution of the United States, on November 15, 1777, but the states did not ratify them until March 1, 1781. The Articles created a loose confederation of sovereign states and a weak central government, leaving most of...



					www.loc.gov


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Everything in the Constitution that is inconvenient to you gun nuts is "one small blurb" and can be ignored...because ya know...the Founders were so sloppy with their words...
> 
> NOT
> 
> You've been demonstrably wrong on every pint so far *RETARD*




Poor moron, posted a talking point from a hate site - had no idea what it referenced, because you didn't bother to read that text, then cries when he get's his ass handed to him.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Poor moron, posted a talking point from a hate site - had no idea what it referenced, because you didn't bother to read that text, then cries when he get's his ass handed to him.


WTF drugs are you on?

Hate site?

Fuck off


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

And the funniest thing here is that not only does the Constitution describe what a well regulated militia is and how it is made up in Article 1 Section 8...not only does it describe it's USES...one of which is to put DOWN insurrections...

This moron is trying to argue that away by claiming Shay's Rebellion didn't matter because it happened before the Constitution was written (by a few months...so clearly in the minds of the writers of it)...while

IGNORING THE FACT THAT THE MILITIA ALSO PUT DOWN THE WHISKEY REBELLION WELL AFTER THE CONSTITUTION WAS RATIFIED..*.RENDERING THAT ENTIRE ARGUMENT MOOT.*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The word individual is not in the second amendment
> 
> That's an OPINION.
> 
> Another opinion is that since it is prefaced by the militia clause...it is a COLLECTIVE right related to that militia clause


No it is not an opinion it is fact 

You are wrong and ignorant in the extreme. The people means individuals and not an elite select group.

Those are facts proven by basic grammar and legal precedent.

you are full of shit and proven wrong

Like all the amendments in the bull of rights it is not a group eriught or limited to membership in a  group


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And the funniest thing here is that not only does the Constitution describe what a well regulated militia is and how it is made up in Article 1 Section 8...not only does it describe it's USES...one of which is to put DOWN insurrections...
> 
> This moron is trying to argue that away by claiming Shay's Rebellion didn't matter because it happened before the Constitution was written (by a few months...so clearly in the minds of the writers of it)...while
> 
> IGNORING THE FACT THAT THE MILITIA ALSO PUT DOWN THE WHISKEY REBELLION WELL AFTER THE CONSTITUTION WAS RATIFIED..*.RENDERING THAT ENTIRE ARGUMENT MOOT.*


Your entire argument is rendered moot by the second amendment itself moron


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Everything in the Constitution that is inconvenient to you gun nuts is "one small blurb" and can be ignored...because ya know...the Founders were so sloppy with their words...
> 
> NOT
> 
> You've been demonstrably wrong on every pint so far *RETARD*


The only dumbfuck proven wrong on every point so far is you


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it is not an opinion it is fact
> 
> You are wrong and ignorant in the extreme. The people means individuals and not an elite select group.
> 
> ...


The 2A is what it is and says what it says

And Article 1 Section 8 renders this entire thread moot since the CONSTITUTION says that the militia (mentioned in the 2A) should be used to put down the insurrections this thread is about...and indeed it was used for exactly that purpose both just prior to writing the Constitution and well after


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 10, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Not correct.
> 
> The United States was formed by the ratification of United States Constitution. The colonies formed a Confederation after the defeat of the British. The United States Government did not exist prior to 1789
> 
> Facts matter.


The United States was formed when the former Colonies sent the Declaration of Independence to King George.  The Constitution set up how that newly formed nation would function.  Claiming that the United States didn't exist until the ratification of the Constitution is laughable!


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> And you clearly know dick about military history.
> And apparently have never heard of a 'military base'?
> 
> And you are making a ridiculous and extreme assumption that every, single gun owner in America is going to be fighting this 'tyrannical' government you are fantasizing about.
> ...




Every American doesn't have to be in the fight.....you obviously don't understand your military history.......a tiny number of people have taken over countries........the nazis were never the majority, the taliban were never the majority.....

600 million guns in private hands allows us to arm those who will actively fight, the rest give support....and as the government becomes more and more repressive, the more they lose popular support.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Every American doesn't have to be in the fight.....you obviously don't understand your military history.......a tiny number of people have taken over countries........the nazis were never the majority, the taliban were never the majority.....
> 
> 600 million guns in private hands allows us to arm those who will actively fight, the rest give support....and as the government becomes more and more repressive, the more they lose popular support.


So how many people are you willing to KILL because you hate liberals and love Trump?

Sick fucks


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The 2A is what it is and says what it says
> 
> And Article 1 Section 8 renders this entire thread moot since the CONSTITUTION says that the militia (mentioned in the 2A) should be used to put down the insurrections this thread is about...and indeed it was used for exactly that purpose both just prior to writing the Constitution and well after


Yes it is what it is and says what it says and it says the right ot the PEOPLE not the militia

You lose bitch


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So how many people are you willing to KILL because you hate liberals and love Trump?
> 
> Sick fucks




Me...none......you?   You guys willingly allowed BLM and antifa to murder over 40 people during the 7 months the democrats ordered them to burn, loot and murder in black neighborhoods.....


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes it is what it is and says what it says and it says the right ot the PEOPLE not the militia
> 
> You lose bitch


"A Well Regulated Militia being necessary"

Is how it begins. That clearly states the reason for the 2A


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Me...none......you?   You guys willingly allowed BLM and antifa to murder over 40 people during the 7 months the democrats ordered them to burn, loot and murder in black neighborhoods.....


Stop lying


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> "A Well Regulated Militia being necessary"
> 
> Is how it begins. That clearly states the reason for the 2A




And has no control over the Independent clause of the Sentence........The Right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No.
> 
> Can you stop using more than one repeated punctuation mark at the end of a sentence?
> 
> It makes you look illiterate.


haha good one even it is was a red herring.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Stop lying




You are the leftist, not me......mass graves and murder are part of your movement, not mine...just look at the 7 month you shitheads burned, looted and murdered in black neighborhoods..........


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> "A Well Regulated Militia being necessary"
> 
> Is how it begins. That clearly states the reason for the 2A


No it does not state the reason it is intro only and the people is not limited to the militia.

end of story you lose


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

Missourian said:


> You need to study some military history.


Old school militaries maybe, but modern militaries (even in Africa and Latin America) no anti-government group stands a chance to take down a government, much less the US government. There is no anti-military group in the world that has a chance to take down any governments at the moment, even in Africa! Guns back even in the mid-1900s could help take down a government, but in the 2020s not a chance!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> So how come Ukrainian citizens using personal firearms against Russians is admirable, but Americans wanting to be able to do the same thing makes us sound unhinged?
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a small chance, than no chance at all. Partisans are extremely irritating and damaging to military forces.


That is a bad comparison. It is comparing apples to elephants. That is the Ukrainian people, with the Ukrainian  government, Ukrainian military and being armed with military weapons from the West, are protecting their homeland.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> A “well regulated militia “ is described in Article 1 Section 8 of the Constitution
> 
> Go read it


In working order as to be expected is what Well regulated means. Gun control prevents well regulated.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 10, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Old school militaries maybe, but modern militaries (even in Africa and Latin America) no anti-government group stands a chance to take down a government, much less the US government. There is no anti-military group in the world that has a chance to take down any governments at the moment, even in Africa! Guns back even in the mid-1900s could help take down a government, but in the 2020s not a chance!


So you're the dumbass author 🖕


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 10, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> That is a bad comparison. It is comparing apples to elephants. That is the Ukrainian people, with the Ukrainian  government, Ukrainian military and being armed with military weapons from the West, are protecting their homeland.


At least they are armed with what ever they can get their hands on. So no dumbass it's not a bad comparison just because idiot you says so.


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> In working order as to be expected is what Well regulated means. Gun control prevents well regulated.


You obviously didn’t bother to read article 1 section 8

Odd. I have posted it numerous times


----------



## Lesh (Jul 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it does not state the reason it is intro only and the people is not limited to the militia.
> 
> end of story you lose


So they just threw that in there for no purpose huh?

Bullshit


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You obviously didn’t bother to read article 1 section 8
> 
> Odd. I have posted it numerous times


I gave you the definition of what well regulated means maybe you should turn your study's toward 18th century vocabulary.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

fncceo said:


> It's impossible for a militia with small arms to defeat a modern standing army ...
> 
> View attachment 667875


Again that is the 1960s and 1970s... that is NOT now,


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

whitehall said:


> Look around. It's lefties like yourself who seem to dwell on big government and revolution these days. The jan 6 people were unarmed.


haha... not a lefty and I desire small government. In addition, I see Jan 6 for what it is, a kangaroo court and corruption of the Demorat party


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​
Denied.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


This is a pretty new thread and I'm already 24 pages behind so I am sure this has been said but let me pile on.

All of the police, all of the military, are nothing in numbers compared to the numbers of trained gun owners, veterans, and others.  Your claim that the government could not be beaten is absurd unless you support Biden's plan to nuke his own people. So the numbers and the weapons are meaningless. 

The deep state intelligence and spy networks are also meaningless.  If the left tries to overthrow the people or the Constitution, I have no need to coordinate or plan with others.  I know my part: take out more of the enemy than they do of me. By attrition, the Constitution wins.

Don't worry; the Constitution is safe.  Tyranny is not.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> haha... not a lefty and I desire small government. In addition, I see Jan 6 for what it is, a kangaroo court and corruption of the Demorat party


You're an anti-constitutional gun grabber.  It doesn't get more lefty than that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> WTF drugs are you on?
> 
> Hate site?
> 
> Fuck off



That's all you do - post talking points from Nazi hate sites like DailyKOS, CNN, DemocraticUnderground etc.

Obviously some moron said "Article 1, section 8."

You had no clue that there is loads of information in section 8, but only a couple of sentences regarding calling up the militia in times of war - which in no way supports the bullshit you were trying to peddle.

Because you've never read the constitution and didn't bother to read the portion the hate site referenced so you were caught off guard when I posted the actual text and it had nothing to do with your claims.

You just blindly and mindlessly post anything the hate sites tell you to.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> And the funniest thing here is that not only does the Constitution describe what a well regulated militia is and how it is made up in Article 1 Section 8...not only does it describe it's USES...one of which is to put DOWN insurrections...
> 
> This moron is trying to argue that away by claiming Shay's Rebellion didn't matter because it happened before the Constitution was written (by a few months...so clearly in the minds of the writers of it)...while
> 
> IGNORING THE FACT THAT THE MILITIA ALSO PUT DOWN THE WHISKEY REBELLION WELL AFTER THE CONSTITUTION WAS RATIFIED..*.RENDERING THAT ENTIRE ARGUMENT MOOT.*



Really stupid?

How many casualties on each side?


----------



## Leweman (Jul 10, 2022)

Guns are used for self protection over a million times a year, on average.  Collecting guns from the population would make Hitler proud although the registration was done before him,  during the Weimar republic, he used the lists to confiscate the guns.  It turned out well though.  Yaaah government!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Isn’t all of that the government? Military, cops etc run by democrats is the reason to own guns. It really boils down to defense from democrats and the government agencies they control.
> 
> So thank you for listing the exact government we need to defend ourselves from.


Perhaps he's their emissary and his purpose here is to call for our immediate surrender.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We need to protest in order to make sure government reforms and begins to serve the people. If people were more proactive and involved in keeping the government accountable we wouldn't be in this situation.



Because throughout history, peace, liberty, and security have come from peaceful protests.  Yes, we need more protests... That's the ticket.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> lol
> 
> The OP is a conservative.


Because destroying liberty, starting with the 2nd Amendment and the right to keep and bear arms has always been the mantra of conservatism.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

Circe said:


> Wait, you're the second person I've seen here talking about "unfired" guns being more valuable -----------------------
> 
> Is this like unopened First Editions? Or more for the 21th Century, action figures or video games still in the package? More resale value if never used?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, I generally suppose things are for using. The idea of keeping wine around 200 years without opening it ---- something is wrong there.


If he bought that gun on Friday and if it's still unfired tonight, a whole weekend since he bought it, then it's not valuable at all.

When the OP's war starts, 1srelluc won't even know if the things works reliably.  It needs a couple thousand rounds through it by next weekend or it's a paperweight.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

Circe said:


> No, because we won and you lost.
> 
> The USSC was the tipping point; we're okay now.


We're OK for now.  We're 2 votes in the Senate away from a packed Supreme Court and the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Perhaps he's their emissary and his purpose here is to call for our immediate surrender.


It really is. Please disarm yourself so we can use the government forces more freely. Those government forces the 2A was supposed to help you keep in check. No sale here bud.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

Jim H - VA USA said:


> You raise some interesting points, but the LGBT stuff you mention is pushed by people who align politically more with Communists and Socialists than Capitalists.
> 
> And profit is a great motivator.  Without it, the successful are not motivated to make great improvements, as the profit gets confiscated and redistributed.


Tolerance of homosexuals and perversion is not a thing the Socialists and Communists are known for. 

Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Tolerance of homosexuals and perversion is not a thing the Socialists and Communists are known for.
> 
> Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.


They don’t want tolerance. They want submission.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Tolerance of homosexuals and perversion is not a thing the Socialists and Communists are known for.
> 
> Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.



*Woodwork201:*

Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.

*Response:*
Yet you "righteous" conservatives are the first ones to vote for the criminalization of cannabis use and women having power over their own bodies. You want to force women to remain pregnant when they don't want to.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Really? You actually believe that people only draw motivation to work, committing themselves to a cause, only for money? You have a very skewed if not naive opinion about human nature. I and other political activists, don't do this for the money. People work for meaning and purpose, for brotherhood, for family, for country..etc. Many billionaires work, but they don't do it for the money or even for profits anymore, they do it because they feel that's their life mission, whatever that might be.
> 
> American liberals might identify themselves as leftists, even Marxists, but if they're not promoting actual Marxist principles and ideology, then they're not really Marxists. A synthetic left was created durring the coldwar here in the United States, by the CIA, to act as a counterbalance to the actual leftists who were pro-USSR. The "free love" of the 1960s, the drug culture, all of that liberalism, really has nothing to do with Karl Marx or communism. What is behind the present LGBTQ movement and all of the transgenderism, is the medical industry and big pharmaceutical companies. There are also capitalist elites who like the idea of a male population that is completely emasculated and less rebelious. More subservient and morally defeated men ensure that wealthy and powerful men remain in power. Emasculated men are easier to control and capitalize on. Effeminate men are great for retail sales and selling Starbucks coffee. A masculine man is satisfied with a black and perhaps a brown pair of boots, where an effeminate man will buy black, purple, pink, burgandy, bright red, bright yellow and green. Metrosexual, effeminate men, buy more of everything from skin moisturizer to nail polish. Everything.


I work for wages only for the wages, not for my self worth. I do it so I have the means to care for and enjoy my family.  

I worked hard to gain skills in things that I loved to do, literally on my 4th full career as my interests have changed.  I found ways to make a living doing things I love to make the tortuous time that I am away from my family easier to tolerate but work, at its very best, is never as good as time with my family, at its very worst.

I am very sorry for you, that your own measure of your worth is based on what you do for some corporation or board of directors or management team for whom you slave, rather than on your relationship with your parents and your children, your spouse, grandchildren, grandparents, and all those others who, hopefully, love you.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> It's way more than that.
> 
> If the federal government knows where you live?
> All they have to do is fly an F-16 at 30,000 feet over your house.
> ...



Do think the US military will drop thousands, let alone millions, of bombs in America?

If they do, do you think that will save them?  If they started to do that, all military members should know to never wear their uniforms in public again.  Never leave the base.  Get your families on the base with you.  Never bomb the house of a trucker or supplies, including food, won't be showing up.  Bring plenty of lunch when you head to the base.

Do you think that gun owning patriots would lay down their arms in fear?  What about the millions of veterans who have already proven they won't run in fear when it comes to saving their nation?  

But this is all just talk because it won't happen.  If the military thought that would work then why didn't they do it in Afghanistan?

Like the OP, you're an idiot.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The guy compared a nation being invaded by another country to his right to bear arms here. I can't believe I read that.


Believe it.

Conservatives are truly this stupid.

Particularly given Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, where we have proof ongoing how useless small arms are against a modern military force.

Indeed, Ukrainian solders report the last thing they need is more small arms.

The notion that untrained civilians with semi-automatic AR 15s would be a match for a modern invading army is as idiotic as it is wrong.

Possessing an AR 15 is a want, not a need.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 10, 2022)

westwall said:


> In general, a used firearm, that is provably in unfired condition, will bring a premium over the same type of firearm that has been fired.


I have no interest at all in owning a firearm with less than 1000 rounds through it.

I understand collectable value but a lot of very expensive collectables were destroyed in New Orleans, Australia, the UK, Canada.  Spend money on unfired collectables at your own risk - and, obviously, at your own choice.  

Keep modern guns with only marginal extra value for being unfired in their unfired condition, not having been tested by fire for reliability and accuracy, once again, at your own risk.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 10, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I work for wages only for the wages, not for my self worth. I do it so I have the means to care for and enjoy my family.
> 
> I worked hard to gain skills in things that I loved to do, literally on my 4th full career as my interests have changed.  I found ways to make a living doing things I love to make the tortuous time that I am away from my family easier to tolerate but work, at its very best, is never as good as time with my family, at its very worst.
> 
> I am very sorry for you, that your own measure of your worth is based on what you do for some corporation or board of directors or management team for whom you slave, rather than on your relationship with your parents and your children, your spouse, grandchildren, grandparents, and all those others who, hopefully, love you.





*Woodwork201:*


I work for wages only for the wages, not for my self-worth. I do it so I have the means to care for and enjoy my family. 


*Response: *

Self-worth can come from many different sources. Unlike you, not everyone does what they do for a living strictly for the money. Some people choose to work in a certain field or industry because they find it intellectually, emotionally, and socially rewarding. The money is secondary.  They commit themselves to a certain line of work because the work itself defines who they are and provides them with an immense amount of personal satisfaction, that is unrelated to money. A career soldier in the army, could be making more money in the private sector doing the same job, but they've decided to remain in the military because being a soldier imbues their lives with meaning, purpose, and value.  If you're unable to appreciate that, that's your problem. 


*Woodwork201:*

I worked hard to gain skills in things that I loved to do, literally on my 4th full career as my interests have changed.  I found ways to make a living doing things I love to make the tortuous time that I am away from my family easier to tolerate but work, at its very best, is never as good as time with my family, at its very worst.

*Response: *

Well good for you, I support your effort to support yourself and your family. In this capitalist system, we have to work for a wage or charge clients money if we're self-employed. As a socialist and communist, I believe a capitalist run society should provide everyone with all of the opportunities that you had, to study and acquire marketable skills. A so called "trade". When I was in highschool back in the 1980s, we had workshops for woodworking, machining, even auto mechanics ..etc. Young men and women were prepared for life, unlike today. 


*Woodwork201:*

I am very sorry for you, that your own measure of your worth is based on what you do for some corporation or board of directors or management team for whom you slave, rather than on your relationship with your parents and your children, your spouse, grandchildren, grandparents, and all those others who, hopefully, love you.

*Response: *

Feel sorry for yourself, because you support an economic system that actually enslaves people (all of your family, who supposedly you love) to corporations, reducing them to cogs in a machine. Communism doesn't employ private for-profit business enterprises to produce consumer goods or any of the other products and services we consume. We socialize and democratize production, unlike you someone who defends a system of production that exploits and dehumanizes human beings.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Everything in the Constitution that is inconvenient to you gun nuts is "one small blurb" and can be ignored...because ya know...the Founders were so sloppy with their words...
> 
> NOT
> 
> You've been demonstrably wrong on every pint so far *RETARD*


It’s not just guns, conservatives’ dishonesty about the Constitution is comprehensive.

Conservatives treat the Constitution like a cafeteria plan – supporting the rights they like and rejecting the rights they don’t like or find inconvenient to their political agenda.

The right’s contempt for the Constitution is why they’re incapable of sound, responsible governance.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just guns, conservatives’ dishonesty about the Constitution is comprehensive.
> 
> Conservatives treat the Constitution like a cafeteria plan – supporting the rights they like and rejecting the rights they don’t like or find inconvenient to their political agenda.
> 
> The right’s contempt for the Constitution is why they’re incapable of sound, responsible governance.



They pretend a document written by wealthy land and slave owners in the 18th century can't be improved or even replaced with something better and more applicable to our present circumstances and time. They treat the US constitution as if it were the inerrant, inspired word of an almighty God.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> At least they are armed with what ever they can get their hands on. So no dumbass it's not a bad comparison just because idiot you says so.


BS, they are getting anti-tank and anti-aircraft guns and munitions. They are getting military grade equipment.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not just guns, conservatives’ dishonesty about the Constitution is comprehensive.
> 
> Conservatives treat the Constitution like a cafeteria plan – supporting the rights they like and rejecting the rights they don’t like or find inconvenient to their political agenda.
> 
> The right’s contempt for the Constitution is why they’re incapable of sound, responsible governance.


Pot calling the kettle black... you are such a hypocrite it is astonishing!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> The five previous responses pretty much say it all to discredit your thought process. The 2nd amendment has nothing to do with hunting. So, why even bring it up?
> If our tyrannical leaders attempt to take away our guns, we will defend the Constitution with those guns. We may lose, but we will fight. Because, if we lose our guns, we lose our liberty, freedom and religion. And, we won't allow that to happen. As Patrick Henry said, "Give me liberty or give me death." We aren't afraid to die for our liberty and freedom. Some of you may want to give up and give into tyranny of the left. But, this won't continue very much longer. The Second Coming of Christ is around the corner. Whose on the Lord side who? Those who defend the Constitution is who is on the Lord side.


haha and you will lose that fight!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 10, 2022)

SeaMajor7 said:


> If the OP was trying to be reasonable, perhaps "GUN NUTS" wouldn't be included in the title.
> 
> The 2nd Amendment was just affirmed by the SCOTUS, again , and you gun grabbing wannabees can pound sand.


True, you can't get rid of certain guns without adding an amendment to the constitution


----------



## IM2 (Jul 10, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Believe it.
> 
> Conservatives are truly this stupid.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 10, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So they just threw that in there for no purpose huh?
> 
> Bullshit


It does not restrict the right of the people which means individual citizens no matter how badly you want it to


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> *Woodwork201:*
> 
> Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.
> 
> ...



Illegal marijuana is a thing authoritarians support but not conservatives.

And I fully support women who do not want to be pregnant getting free-choice to not get pregnant and I would defend with my life their right to say no.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 11, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So they just threw that in there for no purpose huh?
> 
> Bullshit


It absolutely has a purpose: to require that the Government maintain a well-organized militia to defend against insurrection and invasion.

_*that a well regulated militia, composed of the body of the people, trained to arms, is the proper, natural and safe defence of a free state. *_


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

Can you anti-gun fuckheads please stop calling anyone who values the 2d Amendment a “gun nut?” 

No?  Didn’t think so. So then, stfu.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Illegal marijuana is a thing authoritarians support but not conservatives.
> 
> And I fully support women who do not want to be pregnant getting free-choice to not get pregnant and I would defend with my life their right to say no.



*Woodwork201 writes:*
Illegal marijuana is a thing authoritarians support but not conservatives.

*Response:*

It's not illegal unless you make it so. Conservatives are the ones pushing for the criminalization of marijuana (i.e. cannabis) use, hence you're not for allowing people to do what they choose to do with their own bodies and lives. 

*Woodwork201 writes:*

And I fully support women who do not want to be pregnant getting free-choice to not get pregnant and I would defend with my life their right to say no.

*Response:*

Not only do they have the right to choose whether they're going to have sex or not, they also have the right to determine if they want to remain pregnant or not. It's their body and that zygote or embryo attached to her uterus doesn't have the right to remain attached to her. You don't have the right to force women to remain pregnant.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> *Woodwork201 writes:*
> Illegal marijuana is a thing authoritarians support but not conservatives.
> 
> *Response:*
> ...


Wrong. You don’t have the right to commit murder in the privacy of your own home, either.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Wrong. You don’t have the right to commit murder in the privacy of your own home, either.


What does smoking marijuana or anything else for that matter, have to do with committing an act of murder? How do you equate the two?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> BS, they are getting anti-tank and anti-aircraft guns and munitions. They are getting military grade equipment.


Dumbass you do realize the small arm weapons is what they needed?


----------



## Lesh (Jul 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It does not restrict the right of the people which means individual citizens no matter how badly you want it to


I never said it restricted anything.

It simply only PROTECTS the right in relation to a well regulated militia


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I never said it restricted anything.
> 
> It simply only PROTECTS the right in relation to a well regulated militia


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2022)

Lesh said:


> I never said it restricted anything.
> 
> It simply only PROTECTS the right in relation to a well regulated militia


Which is false and equals a restriction


----------



## Lesh (Jul 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Which is false and equals a restriction


As wrong there as everywhere else.

Lack of protection does NOT equal restriction


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2022)

Lesh said:


> As wrong there as everywhere else.
> 
> Lack of protection does NOT equal restriction


protection for selevt groups would equal restriction. Proven wrong by the second amendment which you consistently lei about


----------



## Lesh (Jul 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> protection for selevt groups would equal restriction. Proven wrong by the second amendment which you consistently lei about


Fucking gibberish


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Fucking gibberish


Clear and correct and you know it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> *Woodwork201:*
> 
> Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.
> 
> ...



Utterly false.

Fringe movements in various states to legalize pot may have been started by Hippies in the 60's. But serious decriminalization was driven by Libertarian minded Republicans - while democrats opposed marijuana legalization.

The idea that the people can decide the issue of abortion outrages democrats. People deciding? Instead of our rulers? Who came up with such an idea? Letting people vote on issues destroys our democracy. Rule by the central authority is the heart of democracy.  Democracy will end our democracy - only dictatorship can save democracy. Uber Alles Democrat


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> It's way more than that.
> 
> If the federal government knows where you live?
> All they have to do is fly an F-16 at 30,000 feet over your house.
> ...



How did that work out in Afghanistan, Nazi?

Further, what is it that makes you Nazis so sure the military would take your side in your revolution? A good many may decide to uphold the Constitution you wage war against. The DC Generals may not be in the position of command they believe themselves to be.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> They pretend a document written by wealthy land and slave owners in the 18th century can't be improved or even replaced with something better and more applicable to our present circumstances and time. They treat the US constitution as if it were the inerrant, inspired word of an almighty God.


Conservatives are supposed to be ‘advocates’ of ‘small government.’

An actual conservative consistent in his application of ‘small government’ dogma would oppose both ‘bans’ on abortion and ‘bans’ on assault weapons.

‘Small government’ is far much more than just reckless, irresponsible tax cuts and deregulation.

But there are no actual, consistent conservatives – there are only dishonest hypocrites.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Pot calling the kettle black... you are such a hypocrite it is astonishing!


To follow the Constitution, one must recognize and defend the right’s of one’s fellow citizens, including when citizens exercise their rights in a manner one might disapprove of – whether it’s having an abortion or seeking to possess an AR 15.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Utterly false.
> 
> Fringe movements in various states to legalize pot may have been started by Hippies in the 60's. But serious decriminalization was driven by Libertarian minded Republicans - while democrats opposed marijuana legalization.
> 
> The idea that the people can decide the issue of abortion outrages democrats. People deciding? Instead of our rulers? Who came up with such an idea? Letting people vote on issues destroys our democracy. Rule by the central authority is the heart of democracy.  Democracy will end our democracy - only dictatorship can save democracy. Uber Alles Democrat



Republicans, that are pro-cannabis legalization? I've been to many cannabis legalization lectures, conventions, and I've met very few Republicans. It's mostly leftists and independent Libertarian types. Ron Paul, Ayn Rand Libertarians aren't representative of American conservativism or the Republican party. They are themselves on the fringe of Republican politics. Most conservative Republicans are of the Evangelical or Neocon type, they're not Ron Paul Republicans. I should perhaps add the fake populist, Trump types. I say fake populist because that's essentially what Trump is.

He's a genius, he knows how to play the Republican working-class. Heck he even convinced me, a communist, to vote for him in 2016.  I figured he would actually protect those workers in Indiana, that he promised wouldn't lose their jobs. He stood there wearing a white hardhat, looking all "pro-worker", and then a few months later the Carrier plant moves to Mexico, and all of those workers lost their jobs. No repercussions, no tariffs, no loss of tax cuts, nothing. He didn't drain the swamp, he was the swamp. He was scuba diving in the swamp.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are supposed to be ‘advocates’ of ‘small government.’
> 
> An actual conservative consistent in his application of ‘small government’ dogma would oppose both ‘bans’ on abortion and ‘bans’ on assault weapons.
> 
> ...



There is no ban on abortion.

Nazi democrats like Saul Goodman hate democracy. That the SCOTUS returned the issue to the states so that the people could vote on the issue and decide what is right for them in a democratic fashion outrages democrats.

Democracy is a threat to our democracy, say the fascist democrats.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> To follow the Constitution, one must recognize and defend the right’s of one’s fellow citizens, including when citizens exercise their rights in a manner one might disapprove of – whether it’s having an abortion or seeking to possess an AR 15.


Shut up you know nothing about the constitution. You are a black supremacists. I bet you support the welfare mom and her ex-con criminal boyfriend in the NYC bodega self-defense case. So buzzer off!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dumbass you do realize the small arm weapons is what they needed?


Lol read what we are sending them. Sophisticated guidance systems, high grade military gear, munitions, anti-tank weapons… none of which are legal to own in the us right now and rightfully so!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You're an anti-constitutional gun grabber.  It doesn't get more lefty than that.


Nope… I support a new amendment to the constitution. Later amendments can nullify earlier amendments!

When both parties saw how destructive and counter-productive prohibition was, they came together to add an amendment to the constitution. I


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> This is a pretty new thread and I'm already 24 pages behind so I am sure this has been said but let me pile on.
> 
> All of the police, all of the military, are nothing in numbers compared to the numbers of trained gun owners, veterans, and others.  Your claim that the government could not be beaten is absurd unless you support Biden's plan to nuke his own people. So the numbers and the weapons are meaningless.
> 
> ...


Lol… I always hear this, but when any anti-government group (including ones that are armed to the teeth) are confronted, they lose without much of a fight.

In modern society and with modern technology, armed groups have little chance of upending even third world dictatorship, much less the most power government in the planet.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military.


January 20 2020, 27,000 armed Americans showed up on the VA capitol grounds to protest pending anti-gun legislation.
Had this been illegal, what could the state of VA have done about it?


GHook20 said:


> No, the only reason you want certain guns (such as a AR-15) is because you like to have them.


If true:   So?


GHook20 said:


> If you want to hunt, then a single shot hunting rifle will suffice. If it is about home defense, then handguns and shotguns (which as both short-range) would be sufficient.


Your opinion doesn't matter.


GHook20 said:


> There should be a ban on all guns other then single shot hunting rifles, handguns and shotguns.


"No"
- US Constitution


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Nope… I support a new amendment to the constitution. Later amendments can nullify earlier amendments!


Why do you think 38 states will agree?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Lol… I always hear this, but when any anti-government group (including ones that are armed to the teeth) are confronted, they lose without much of a fight.
> 
> In modern society and with modern technology, armed groups have little chance of upending even third world dictatorship, much less the most power government in the planet.


Yep, that's what I told the Vietcong, the Taliban, and the Iraqi insurgents.

But they just wouldn't listen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Lol read what we are sending them. Sophisticated guidance systems, high grade military gear, munitions, anti-tank weapons… none of which are legal to own in the us right now and rightfully so!


And they were begging for any weapon they could get. You need small arms to protect those nice cool defense systems


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> What does smoking marijuana or anything else for that matter, have to do with committing an act of murder? How do you equate the two?


Please let me know what the duck you’re talking about. I didn’t mention weed. 

I was pointing out that the Roe foundation was a “right to privacy.” It is a stupid basis on which to claim a right to have an abortion. The rest you can work out.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We will always consume. What won't exist are paying consumers. Consumers will always exist, as long as we are living in the physical world.


But, they won't be consuming the products produced by automation, because they can't afford it. Because no jobs.

Thus, the automation producers have no one capable of paying for those products.  Thus, failure.

The main arguments for UBI are not based in real thought or examination.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are supposed to be ‘advocates’ of ‘small government.’
> 
> An actual conservative consistent in his application of ‘small government’ dogma would oppose both ‘bans’ on abortion and ‘bans’ on assault weapons.
> 
> ...


"Small" is the wrong word.  LIMITED is what libertarian-minded people want.

The Constitution exist to establish AND LIMIT the federal government.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> There is no ban on abortion.
> 
> Nazi democrats like Saul Goodman hate democracy. That the SCOTUS returned the issue to the states so that the people could vote on the issue and decide what is right for them in a democratic fashion outrages democrats.
> 
> Democracy is a threat to our democracy, say the fascist democrats.





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> But, they won't be consuming the products produced by automation, because they can't afford it. Because no jobs.
> 
> Thus, the automation producers have no one capable of paying for those products.  Thus, failure.
> 
> They main arguments for UBI are not based in real thought or examination.



We're not for UBI. Technology will make working 20 hours a week, five days weekly possible. You can keep your current home, all of your personal property. You won't work for a wage, because the capitalist system where you have a boss and they hire you for a wage..That's the old capitalist system. The new system, is you join a production team. That production team is led by people elected by the workers and you and I will still work, at least 20 hours weekly. Everyone that can work, will work supervising the system. Maybe you'll work four hours daily at the mine, supervising the mining robots. Maybe you will work as a drone operator, piloting high-speed drones that monitor convoys of self-driving 18-wheelers? Maybe you'll work as a physician or nurse, as part of a children's surgical team, that supervises surgical robots. at children's hospitals? Maybe you'll work in a factory supervising the robots that build robots? Maybe you'll work as a police officer, leading a team of patrol robots? Maybe after work, you'll go to the motorcycle shop as I will do, to work on our motorcycles. Maybe you like riding a motorcycle as I do, and we'll ride as part of a club.

Maybe you'll see other people riding their motorcycles and you'll be like "I want to ride a motorcycle"...and you'll go to the distribution center and get your motorcycle. You have a right to get a motorcycle for yourself, and your husband will also have that right. Both of you can now ride motorcycles. Heck your whole family can ride motorcycles. That's the new world we will live in thanks to technology. You and I will have a very high standard of living thanks to technology. We will socialize, democratize production. Capitalism with that little dictator over you, treating you like you're some cog in a machine, all of that is in the past. Socialism is the inevitable consequence of high tech production. No more wage labor, but so what? We don't need wages when we have everything, thanks to technology. We put in a little work, 20 hours weekly and that's it, we live the equivalent of an upper-middclass lifestyle. Are you getting the idea? That's 21st century socialism.

Socialism leads to something even better and more advanced. In the future, maybe in 100 or 200 years, we will have APMMs. Atomic Precision Manufacturing Machines. Scientists are working on this right now. It's advanced nanotechnology. With APMMs, you will be able to produce everything in the comfort of your home. You'll pour a glass of water into a machine and that water will be transformed into a leather jacket or a spare part for your motorcycle. APMMs:



Communism is defined by Marx as a stateless society, without socioeconomic classes or the need for money. Socialism is the process that leads to high-communism/high-tech communism. It's when the consumer has complete control over the means of production (APMMs). Socialism will produce APMMs. We will research and develop it. Freeing everyone, giving everyone power to produce whatever they want, practically. If you want to produce a nuclear bomb, we may have a problem. But practically everything else.






*21st century socialism / communism...*























​


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We're not for UBI. Technology will make working 20 hours a week, five days weekly possible. You can keep your current home, all of your personal property. You won't work for a wage, because the capitalist system where you have a boss and they hire you for a wage..That's the old capitalist system. The new system, is you join a production team. That production team is led by people elected by the workers and you and I will still work, at least 20 hours weekly. Everyone that can work, will work supervising the system. Maybe you'll work four hours daily at the mine, supervising the mining robots. Maybe you will work as a drone operator, piloting high-speed drones that monitor convoys of self-driving 18-wheelers? Maybe you'll work as a physician or nurse, as part of a children's surgical team, that supervises surgical robots. at children's hospitals? Maybe you'll work in a factory supervising the robots that build robots? Maybe you'll work as a police officer, leading a team of patrol robots? Maybe after work, you'll go to the motorcycle shop as I will do, to work on our motorcycles. Maybe you like riding a motorcycle as I do, and we'll ride as part of a club.
> 
> Maybe you'll see other people riding their motorcycles and you'll be like "I want to ride a motorcycle"...and you'll go to the distribution center and get your motorcycle. You have a right to get a motorcycle for yourself, and your husband will also have that right. Both of you can now ride motorcycles. Heck your whole family can ride motorcycles. That's the new world we will live in thanks to technology. You and I will have a very high standard of living thanks to technology. We will socialize, democratize production. Capitalism with that little dictator over you, treating you like you're some cog in a machine, all of that is in the past. Socialism is the inevitable consequence of high tech production. No more wage labor, but so what? We don't need wages when we have everything, thanks to technology. We put in a little work, 20 hours weekly and that's it, we live the equivalent of an upper-middclass lifestyle.


technology makes none of that possible or plausible. It is nothing more than the same old tired worn out and disproven marxist claims with a technotwist.


Socializing and democratizing production means desatroying production. The world wide failure of communism every where it is attempted proves this and technology is not a magic solution to universal failure of an evil idea.

People do not work for wages becasuse they need to they do so because they WISH to and your utopian delusion will not change that. People demand pay for their labor whether twenty hours a week or or 100 hours a week,

People simply will not work at this vision of yours and they reject it. Once again you ignore how the working classes of the free world reject communism every time. 

Techonology always increases the demand for labor whether forced or paid and that is not changing


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Please let me know what the duck you’re talking about. I didn’t mention weed.
> 
> I was pointing out that the Roe foundation was a “right to privacy.” It is a stupid basis on which to claim a right to have an abortion. The rest you can work out.



You're assuming abortion is murder. That's the issue. You can deny women the right to determine whether they remain pregnant or not and force them to go through the pregnancy but if most people in society don't want to force women to remain pregnant, and give birth to unwanted children, then abortion will remain legal in most states. In a socialist, Marxist democracy, abortion is a right. Women choose what they want to do with respect to their pregnancies.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You're assuming abortion is murder. That's the issue. You can deny women the right to determine whether they remain pregnant or not and force them to go through the pregnancy but if most people in society don't want to force women to remain pregnant, and give birth to unwanted children, then abortion will remain legal in most states. In a socialist, Marxist democracy, abortion is a right. Women choose what they want to do with respect to their pregnancies.


No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life. And the resulting life will never be anything other than human. And I am saying that the Constitution  protects the right to life. 

I am saying that we shouldn’t march  to the tune played by liberals. They seek to shape  the discussion by framing the issue improperly. “When does a preborn human become a ‘person?’” l think that’s a disingenuous  way to frame the question. 

“Life” doesn’t require “personhood.”  

So it comes down to a matter of trivial and unprovable definitions. Is a zygote a “person?”  How about an embryo?  How about a fetus?  Maybe we’ll go by “trimesters.”  Maybe we’ll go by whether the child has been “born” and drawn its first breath. Or, maybe we can allow “it” to be partially “born” before we sever its spinal cord?  Or maybe we can let it be fully born and breathing but pave it on a shelf make it comfortable and provide it with no food or liquid as long as it’s “comfortable.” 

Some of those are “stage of development” issues. Well, ok. How do we come to determine what stage of development is the right one?  Maybe we have to await the development of secondary sex characteristics?  Maybe baby teeth need to come in?  Maybe adult teeth need to come in?  Until that artificially defined stage, we can snuff out the life?  

A life (the right to life itself) shouldn’t be subjected to the whims of some other person, not even if it’s premised on “privacy” concerns.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life. And the resulting life will never be anything other than human. And I am saying that the Constitution  protects the right to life.


As evidenced by the univerally-recognized fact the only time someone has the right to end a human life is in the act of self-defense.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> As evidenced by the univerally-recognized fact the only time someone has the right to end a human life is in the act of self-defense.


Or defense of another. Or a legal execution. Or in time of war. But again, your point still stands.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We're not for UBI. Technology will make working 20 hours a week, five days weekly possible. You can keep your current home, all of your personal property. You won't work for a wage, because the capitalist system where you have a boss and they hire you for a wage..That's the old capitalist system. The new system, is you join a production team. That production team is led by people elected by the workers and you and I will still work, at least 20 hours weekly. Everyone that can work, will work supervising the system. Maybe you'll work four hours daily at the mine, supervising the mining robots. Maybe you will work as a drone operator, piloting high-speed drones that monitor convoys of self-driving 18-wheelers? Maybe you'll work as a physician or nurse, as part of a children's surgical team, that supervises surgical robots. at children's hospitals? Maybe you'll work in a factory supervising the robots that build robots? Maybe you'll work as a police officer, leading a team of patrol robots? Maybe after work, you'll go to the motorcycle shop as I will do, to work on our motorcycles. Maybe you like riding a motorcycle as I do, and we'll ride as part of a club.
> 
> Maybe you'll see other people riding their motorcycles and you'll be like "I want to ride a motorcycle"...and you'll go to the distribution center and get your motorcycle. You have a right to get a motorcycle for yourself, and your husband will also have that right. Both of you can now ride motorcycles. Heck your whole family can ride motorcycles. That's the new world we will live in thanks to technology. You and I will have a very high standard of living thanks to technology. We will socialize, democratize production. Capitalism with that little dictator over you, treating you like you're some cog in a machine, all of that is in the past. Socialism is the inevitable consequence of high tech production. No more wage labor, but so what? We don't need wages when we have everything, thanks to technology. We put in a little work, 20 hours weekly and that's it, we live the equivalent of an upper-middclass lifestyle. Are you getting the idea? That's 21st century socialism.
> 
> ...



And will there be unicorns and ice cream trees ....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> technology makes none of that possible or plausible. It is nothing more than the same old tired worn out and disproven marxist claims with a technotwist.
> 
> 
> Socializing and democratizing production means desatroying production. The world wide failure of communism every where it is attempted proves this and technology is not a magic solution to universal failure of an evil idea.
> ...



So, No Unicorns then?


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



Get your fascist hands off my civil rights, Nazi.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> BackAgain writes:​No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life.
> 
> *Response:*
> 
> ...



^^^Commies LOVE baby-killing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> BackAgain writes:​No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life.
> 
> *Response:*
> 
> ...


Lucky you that you are here to argue for abortion and isn't 1 of the millions that get aborted yearly.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> ^^^Commies LOVE baby-killing.


Ending the life of a zygote or embryo is not a baby or human being. You capitalists or capitalist fanboys, love to kill actual babies, that are outside of the womb. Vietnam, Iraq, Libya, Syria, and Afghanistan with all of those drone strikes, firing missiles into villages. All of that agent orange and massive bombing campaigns in Vietnam and Iraq. You're the warmongering devils.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> BackAgain writes:​No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life.
> 
> *Response:*
> 
> ...



The "zygote" lie.

Tell me, has as zygote ever been aborted in human history? Is it even possible to abort a Zygote?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Ending the life of a zygote or embryo is not a baby or human being. You capitalists or capitalist fanboys, love to kill actual babies, that are outside of the womb. Vietnam, Iraq, Libya, Syria, and Afghanistan with all of those drone strikes, firing missiles into villages. All of that agent orange and massive bombing campaigns in Vietnam and Iraq. You're the warmongering devils.


Every leftist should have been aborted


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Ending the life of a zygote or embryo is not a baby or human being. You capitalists or capitalist fanboys, love to kill actual babies, that are outside of the womb. Vietnam, Iraq, Libya, Syria, and Afghanistan with all of those drone strikes, firing missiles into villages. All of that agent orange and massive bombing campaigns in Vietnam and Iraq. You're the warmongering devils.



Fuck you moron.

Stop lying and then get back to us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Every leftist should have been aborted



A "zygote" is a fertilized egg. No one can about a single cell to a few hundred.  It would take an electron microscope to even see it.

This is just one of the insidious lies the ghouls like to spew.

Any time you see this lie, you know you're dealing with someone who has zero integrity.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lucky you that you are here to argue for abortion and isn't 1 of the millions that get aborted yearly.



My mother was ready to be pregnant and gave birth to me, as an actual human being. I didn't exist before I was actualized as a human being, so your point is moot. If that zygote or embryo that existed before I existed as a person, had a soul, then I would've returned to heaven with the angels, to be thrown back into another womb. However, you should ask yourself, why would a god that is supposedly all-knowing, allow an unwanted pregnancy? If he already knows a pregnancy is going to be terminated by a woman that doesn't want to be pregnant, why would he allow a soul to enter into that womb? Perhaps we don't have souls, at least not until we are born and breathing, conscious. Perhaps living souls are created once a person takes their first breath? Anyways, soul or no soul, the woman is the actual human being and she is the one that should determine whether she's going to remain pregnant or not. It's not pro-life to force women to remain pregnant and give birth to unwanted children.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fuck you moron.
> 
> Stop lying and then get back to us.



Boohoo, you don't like history. Baby killer.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Boohoo, you don't like history. Baby killer.



History?

WTF

You are trying to peddle the "zygote lie" that is so popular among ghouls.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> A "zygote" is a fertilized egg. No one can about a single cell to a few hundred.  It would take an electron microscope to even see it.
> 
> This is just one of the insidious lies the ghouls like to spew.
> 
> Any time you see this lie, you know you're dealing with someone who has zero integrity.



You so-called "pro-lifers" don't want to allow women to take the pill, because it eliminates the fertilized egg or zygote. So again, like always, it's you who lacks integrity.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

If I extract a human cell from my finger, that human life could potentially, become a clone of me. Another human being. However, I'm not morally obligated to actualize that potential. Get it? The embryo in the woman's womb, doesn't have a right to demand or force a woman to actualize it. To brave through nine months of pregnancy, and 12 months of sleepless nights, and all that comes with raising people. Throwing that unwanted child in the foster care system is not a solution. Most unwanted children put up for adoption aren't adopted. Many of them end up homeless or in prison. So you're not pro-life, you're pro-death.

*BackAgain writes:*

 And I am saying that the Constitution  protects the right to life.

*Response:*

The right to life for actual human beings, yes. Actual human beings have a right to life, not potential humans.


*BackAgain writes:*

I am saying that we shouldn’t march  to the tune played by liberals. They seek to shape  the discussion by framing the issue improperly. “When does a preborn human become a ‘person?’” l think that’s a disingenuous  way to frame the question. “Life” doesn’t require “personhood.”


*Response:*

The constitution assumes that it's people who have rights, not potential people or persons. The rights of the actual person, the woman, takes precedence over the potential human that is attached to her.

*BackAgain writes:*

So it comes down to a matter of trivial and unprovable definitions. Is a zygote a “person?”  How about an embryo?  How about a fetus?  Maybe we’ll go by “trimesters.”  Maybe we’ll go by whether the child has been “born” and drawn its first breath. Or, maybe we can allow “it” to be partially “born” before we sever its spinal cord?  Or maybe we can let it be fully born and breathing but pave it on a shelf make it comfortable and provide it with no food or liquid as long as it’s “comfortable.”

Some of those are “stage of development” issues. Well, ok. How do we come to determine what stage of development is the right one?  Maybe we have to await the development of secondary sex characteristics?  Maybe baby teeth need to come in?  Maybe adult teeth need to come in?  Until that artificially defined stage, we can snuff out the life?


A life (the right to life itself) shouldn’t be subjected to the whims of some other person, not even if it’s premised on “privacy” concerns.


*Response:*

The zygote, the embryo or fetus, that is in the process of actualizing itself into a human being/person, is not a human being or person yet. The actual human being or person is the one who has the right, to determine whether to remain in a position to actualize a potential human being or not. Why? Because she is the one that has to pay the price, as far as her health, finances..etc.

So if you want society to force women to remain pregnant and give birth to unwanted children, that's your prerogative. Try convincing most people to accept that position and if you succeed, women across the United States will be forced to remain pregnant and give birth to unwanted children. I doubt you'll convince enough people that's the way to go, but hey, who knows? Maybe you'll get what you want until us Marxists take control of the state and liberate everyone from your religious tyranny and stupidity.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> BackAgain writes:​No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life.
> 
> *Response:*
> 
> ...


Tl/dr. I got as far as your thesis that a spermatozoon and an ovum are “already” life and stopped bothering with you. Get a life. Get an education.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Tl/dr. I got as far as your thesis that a spermatozoon and an ovum are “already” life and stopped bothering with you. Get a life. Get an education.



Projection much? Life in and of itself, doesn't equate to a human being, much less does it have rights over people. It's actual people that have rights, not potential people.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Projection much? Life in and of itself, doesn't equate to a human being, much less does it have rights over people. It's people that have rights, not potential people.


🤣😂

Your ignorance is astounding. But it’s also funny. Please keep posting.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> 🤣😂
> 
> Your ignorance is astounding. But it’s also funny. Please keep posting.



How am I ignorant? Go ahead.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> How am I ignorant? Go ahead.


Probably in more ways than we could count. 

Educate yourself. 

But I’m a charitable kinda guy. Being a conservative, that’s actually redundant. 

What is a living thing?  Well, that’s an interesting question and often comes down to a matter of definition.  



> Sperm . . . is just a vehicle- it doesn't have the potential to sustain itself; its sole aim is to deliver the potential to the egg so that life can be created.


Fertilization begins human life. Just consider the chromosomes. An egg alone, in humans,  will never reproduce. Neither will a spermatozoon, alone. But when you combine them, bam. Life. 

No need to thank me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You so-called "pro-lifers" don't want to allow women to take the pill, because it eliminates the fertilized egg or zygote. So again, like always, it's you who lacks integrity.


And the ghoul pivots to another lie.

As soon as I see the "zygote lie" I know I'm dealing with someone devoid of integrity.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> If I extract a human cell from my finger, that human life could potentially, become a clone of me. Another human being.



Fucking moron.

Does the cell from your finger have separate and distinct DNA?

All you do is spout idiocy from the Ghoul hate sites.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 11, 2022)

By the way...


I need machine guns to protect against government tyranny.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> BackAgain writes:​No. I’m assuming that at conception, a human’s spermatozoon and a human’s ovum     become life.
> 
> *Response:*
> 
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Fucking moron.
> 
> Does the cell from your finger have separate and distinct DNA?
> 
> All you do is spout idiocy from the Ghoul hate sites.



Now you're creating a new arbitrary standard for what constitutes valuable human life and what doesn't. The fact that the human life that I extract from my finger in the form of a living cell contains my DNA, doesn't make it any less human or alive, than the life in a woman's womb that you claim is equal to the woman that conceived it. Again potential human beings are not actual human beings, hence to suggest that a potential human being has any rights over the woman who conceived it is "fucking moronic". You are the one who is a fucking retard.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And the ghoul pivots to another lie.
> 
> As soon as I see the "zygote lie" I know I'm dealing with someone devoid of integrity.



Most pro-life hypocrite Evangelicals and Catholics are against not only the termination of an embryo's life or the life of a fetus, but the life of zygotes as well, that's why they denounce the use of birth control, which terminates the life of zygotes. So yes it's a relevant talking point to present to the discussion.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Probably in more ways than we could count.
> 
> Educate yourself.
> 
> ...



Nonetheless, that zygote or embryo is still not a human being and needs an actual human being (the woman), to actualize itself into a human being. You claim that potential has the right to obligate the actual human being or woman to actualize it as a human being and that's where we disagree. A potential human being in a woman's womb, attached to her body, doesn't have the right to obligate a woman to remain pregnant.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Now you're creating a new arbitrary standard for what constitutes valuable human life and what doesn't.



No moron, I'm not.

A cell from your finger will never grow into a distinct and separate life. A zygote will - at about 6 weeks gestation.




CommunistFront said:


> The fact that the human life that I extract from my finger in the form of a living cell contains my DNA, doesn't make it any less human or alive,



Of course it does. That you are abjectly ignorant is irrelevant.



CommunistFront said:


> than the life in a woman's womb that you claim is equal to the woman that conceived it. Again potential human beings are not actual human beings, hence to suggest that a potential human being has any rights over the woman who conceived it is "fucking moronic". You are the one who is a fucking retard.



You are poorly educated without a rudimentary grasp of basic biology.

Leftists hate science - all those facts get in the way of the agenda.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> No moron, I'm not.
> 
> A cell from your finger will never grow into a distinct and separate life. A zygote will - at about 6 weeks gestation.
> 
> ...




Uncensored2008 writes:​
A cell from your finger will never grow into a distinct and separate life. A zygote will - at about 6 weeks gestation.


*Response:*

So what? It's all still human life. The zygote, a potential human being, needs a woman (an actual human being) to go through the process of gestation, to actualize itself into a human being. You're claiming that zygote has rights or that a woman is morally obligated to remain pregnant and allow it to continue going through the gestation process at her great expense. Well, NO. You want to conjure up rights for zygotes, at the expense of women (actual human beings), that's just fucking retarded. Subjecting women to nine months of pregnancy and all of the hardship, pain and suffering, and expenses that come with it, because a zygote or an embryo (a mere potential) supposedly has the right to exist at women's expense. You're dumb and hypocritical.

If this woman loses her job, due to her pregnancy, are you going to support her financially? You're forcing her to remain pregnant, jerk! The streets are full of homeless youth that were released from foster care at the age of 18.




This is "pro-life" ? You "Christian" hypocrite, republican asshole. Yeah you're "pro-life", why are all of those people out there? You fake ass disciples of Jesus.​

Our prisons are full of inmates born to single mothers and people who were raised in foster care.  If that wasn't enough, your right-wing Republican politics, undermines a single mother's ability to raise her child. You defund social programs that provide single mothers and their children with healthcare, providing housing, food, daycare, job training. You defund all of that, but you still want to force women to remain pregnant when they often can't? How are you "pro-life"? You conservatives are just hypocrites. You don't give a shit about life. You're the champions of fetuses. You "love life"in the womb, not actual breathing human beings outside of the womb. You have more concern for zygotes, embryos and fetuses than women. Well fuck you then. You keep your warped religious "ideals" to yourself asshole.






*" TO THE LEAST OF THEM..."



*​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Uncensored2008 writes:​
> A cell from your finger will never grow into a distinct and separate life. A zygote will - at about 6 weeks gestation.
> 
> 
> ...



You really are very stupid.

Tell me, what do you think an unborn baby is? A starfish?

I get that you idiots hate science and have no understanding of biology.  Still, you're level of stupidity is jaw dropping.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You really are very stupid.
> 
> Tell me, what do you think an unborn baby is? A starfish?
> 
> I get that you idiots hate science and have no understanding of biology.  Still, you're level of stupidity is jaw dropping.



It's not a human being or person, it's an IT, not a WHO. The woman is a "who", she's a human being and a member of our community, with rights. The mass of cells attached to her uterus isn't a person but rather a potential human being, provided that the actual human being, is in a position to provide it with nine months of pregnancy and everything else that comes with gestation and giving birth. She has no moral obligation to actualize the potential of an IT. You don't give a shit about these women or life outside of the womb, you're just a fucking religious shithead.


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Jul 11, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Tolerance of homosexuals and perversion is not a thing the Socialists and Communists are known for.
> 
> Letting others live their own lives and make their own choices (where there choices do not harm or kill innocents) is a conservative value.


I fully agree.

As a Conservative myself who is a strong advocate for traditional families with a loving father and mother, I have to admit that it took me some soul searching to come to that conclusion myself but....

The Declaration of Independence says, "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

The 14th Amendment to the US Constitution says, "All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside. No State shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any State deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws. "

And the Civil Rights Act of 1964 might also be relevant, even though it does not specifically mention sexual orientation.

I have learned to get over my innate biases against others for being different than I am.  As long as they are law-abiding and do not harm others, these US citizens also deserve the opportunity to pursue their own happiness. 

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's not a human being or person,



Oh, move those goal posts Ghoul.

You just ignorantly claimed that an unborn baby is not human.

You fucking ghouls hate science, so what would a DNA result mean to one like you? You reject facts.

But then you floated some idiotic lie about a cell from your finger - again demonstrating your abject ignorance and rejection of science. You don't grasp that cloning would require a fertilized egg, a zygote, to even occur.

No, you're far too stupid and uneducated to deal with fact,



CommunistFront said:


> it's an IT, not a WHO.



So like Jews then?

Just like your mentor said. 



CommunistFront said:


> The woman is a "who", she's a human being and a member of our community, with rights.



So you prey on the most vulnerable in society - the weakest and least able to defend themselves.

How very progressive of you.



CommunistFront said:


> The mass of cells attached to her uterus isn't a person but rather a potential human being,


Seig Heil indeed.



CommunistFront said:


> provided that the actual human being, is in a position to provide it with nine months of pregnancy and everything else that comes with gestation and giving birth.



Ah, so the "magic vagina" theory? A baby is transformed from a blob of cells into a human by passing through the magic vagina. 

You Science hating Nazis are a hoot.



CommunistFront said:


> She has no moral obligation to actualize the potential of an IT



Seig Heil.



CommunistFront said:


> . You don't give a shit about these women or life outside of the womb, you're just a fucking religious shithead. that doesn't have a clue of what it means to be a disciple of Jesus.



ROFl

Fucking Nazi.

I've never said a word about religion.

But your hate site only gives you talking points against the religious - you have no clue what to do when confronted by a scientist.

And you hate science more than you hate religion.



CommunistFront said:


> View attachment 669076​



Has nothing to do with anything, moron.

Focus, retard


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, move those goal posts Ghoul.
> 
> You just ignorantly claimed that an unborn baby is not human.
> 
> ...



You're a hopeless case. If you want to continue believing that life in the womb, at every single stage of gestation is equal to an actual human being and person, there's no hope for you. Believe whatever nonsense toots your horn.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You're a hopeless case. If you want to continue believing that life in the womb, at every single stage of gestation is equal to an actual human being and person, there's no hope for you. Believe whatever nonsense toots your horn.



I'll stick to the science.

You'll stick to Nazi lies and ignorance.

I know that a DNA test confirms that the unborn are human - despite what you Nazi fucks claim. You seek to dehumanize your victims, just as your mentor Adolf did.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 11, 2022)

So, we all agree that we need machine guns, right?

Good

Thank You


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Nonetheless, that zygote or embryo is still not a human being and needs an actual human being (the woman), to actualize itself into a human being. You claim that potential has the right to obligate the actual human being or woman to actualize it as a human being and that's where we disagree. A potential human being in a woman's womb, attached to her body, doesn't have the right to obligate a woman to remain pregnant.


It ain’t a giraffe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You're assuming abortion is murder. That's the issue. You can deny women the right to determine whether they remain pregnant or not and force them to go through the pregnancy but if most people in society don't want to force women to remain pregnant, and give birth to unwanted children, then abortion will remain legal in most states. In a socialist, Marxist democracy, abortion is a right. Women choose what they want to do with respect to their pregnancies.


Marxism is never a democracy with rights it is always an oppressive authoritarian tyranny as Marxd designed it.

China for example forced abortions which is more heinous than banning them

That sortr of ghorrow show is typical of marxism'

As always you are clueless and ignorant about your false god


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 11, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Get your fascist hands off my civil rights, Nazi.


Stop making sure the Demorats win. Sorry but doing nothing on guns and banning abortion is going to lose us an easily winnable senate and house!


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 11, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> *Woodwork201 writes:*
> Illegal marijuana is a thing authoritarians support but not conservatives.
> 
> *Response:*
> ...



You're an idiot.  Republicans want marijuana illegal.  Authoritarians want marijuana illegal.  A whole lot of Democrats want marijuana illegal.  The one group who does not want it illegal because they don't believe in government interference in personal lives, are conservatives.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It ain’t a giraffe.



It's an "IT" nonetheless, not an actual human being or person.


woodwork201 said:


> You're an idiot.  Republicans want marijuana illegal.  Authoritarians want marijuana illegal.  A whole lot of Democrats want marijuana illegal.  The one group who does not want it illegal because they don't believe in government interference in personal lives, are conservatives.



Yeah sure.


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives are supposed to be ‘advocates’ of ‘small government.’
> 
> An actual conservative consistent in his application of ‘small government’ dogma would oppose both ‘bans’ on abortion and ‘bans’ on assault weapons.
> 
> ...



That's their hypocrisy. They claim to be for freedom, but love tyranny.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's an "IT" nonetheless, not an actual human being or person.



Are they "Useless Eaters" or perhaps "Jews" Comrade Nazi?



CommunistFront said:


> Yeah sure.
> 
> 
> That's their hypocrisy. They claim to be for freedom, but love tyranny.



Sounds like you.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's an "IT" nonetheless, not an actual human being or



No “it” is a human being in an early stage of development.  Smarten up. Now if two giraffes do a little mambo and the female giraffe happens to get pregnant, that little zygote will be another giraffe. True story!


----------



## theHawk (Jul 12, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Having the guns isn’t necessarily to protect us from police, SWAT, or military. 

They are to be used on the politicians that command them should they become so corrupt and tyrannical that they need to be overthrown.

Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's their hypocrisy. They claim to be for freedom, but love tyranny.


True.

But, to be fair, Clayton claims all sorts of shit, but he is every bit the motherfucking tyrant you would expect.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No “it” is a human being in an early stage of development.  Smarten up. Now if two giraffes do a little mambo and the female giraffe happens to get pregnant, that little zygote will be another giraffe. True story!


It's not a human being in the earliest stages of development before it actualizes itself into a human being. You assume that the human medium through which the zygote or embryo is developing, namely an actual human being (i.e. the woman), is morally obligated to bear the physical burden and monetary expense of at least, nine months of pregnancy (she might lose her health, job..etc) and childbirth. That seems logical to you, but not to me and many other people who share my sentiments. 

At best, we can say that a fetus in the later stages of development is a pre-natal human being, with a brain, and perhaps the ability to feel pain and suffering. Nonetheless, in the early stages of pregnancy,  women should be afforded the right to end their pregnancies. They're the ones pregnant and as a man, I really feel uncomfortable telling women they have to remain pregnant. What do I know about being pregnant? My conscience informs me that women should have the right to decide, not me or anyone else, including the government.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's not a human being in the earliest stages of development before it actualizes itself into a human being. You assume that the human medium through which the zygote or embryo is developing, namely an actual human being (i.e. the woman), is morally obligated to bear the physical burden and monetary expense of at least, nine months of pregnancy (she might lose her health, job..etc) and childbirth. That seems logical to you, but not to me and many other people who share my sentiments.
> 
> At best, we can say that a fetus in the later stages of development is a pre-natal human being, with a brain, and perhaps the ability to feel pain and suffering. Nonetheless, in the early stages of pregnancy,  women should be afforded the right to end their pregnancies. They're the ones pregnant and as a man, I really feel uncomfortable telling women they have to remain pregnant. What do I know about being pregnant? My conscience informs me that women should have the right to decide, not me or anyone else, including the government.


Actualizes itself.   Bwahahahaha!

I am quite sure you don’t know what that word means.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Actualizes itself.   Bwahahahaha!
> 
> I am quite sure you don’t know what that word means.
> 
> View attachment 669442



It doesn't actualize itself, it requires a woman (i.e. an actual human being with rights). The gestation process is the woman. Her body, her life, her hormones, her health, her sustenance, finances..etc, everything. Nothing or no one has the right to force her to remain pregnant, especially in the early stages of gestation. 

_" We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." _

Men and women, actual human beings have the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. It doesn't say anything there about zygotes and embryos attached to a woman's uterus.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It doesn't actualize itself, it requires a woman (i.e. an actual human being with rights). The gestation process is the woman. Her body, her life, her hormones, her health, her sustenance, finances..etc, everything. Nothing or no one has the right to force her to remain pregnant, especially in the early stages of gestation.
> 
> _" We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness." _
> 
> Men and women, actual human beings have the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. It doesn't say anything there about zygotes and embryos attached to a woman's uterus.


Actualize!  Lol. 🤣😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Actualize!  Lol. 🤣😂🤣😂🤣
> 
> View attachment 669454


For your education:


Definitions from Oxford Languages 

actualized; actualizing
Definition of _actualize_​
transitive verb
*: *to make actual *: *REALIZE
intransitive verb
*: *to become actual

· Learn more
Search for a word
ac·tu·al·ize
/ˈak(t)SH(o͞o)əˌlīz/
Learn to pronounce
verb
verb: actualize; 3rd person present: actualizes; past tense: actualized; past participle: actualized; gerund or present participle: actualizing; verb: actualise; 3rd person present: actualises; past tense: actualised; past participle: actualised; gerund or present participle: actualising
make a reality of.
"he had actualized his dream and achieved the world record"

A potential is "actualized" into reality.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

A little off topic: 

Imma gonna now help out commie with the term he doesn’t comprehend.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

And a preborn human being is a person in an early stage of development. It doesn’t actualize itself.  😂🤣😂🤣😂

Silly commie.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> A little off topic:
> 
> Imma gonna now help out commie with the term he doesn’t comprehend.
> 
> ...



The meaning of the word is in the dictionary, read it.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> And a preborn human being is a person in an early stage of development. It doesn’t actualize itself.  😂🤣😂🤣😂
> 
> Silly commie.



The personhood of that thing doesn't exist until it is actualized. For example, if you're a child, you're not an adult until you become one. You're a potential adult. The zygote and embryo is a potential human being and person, not an actual one. The woman is the actual human being, with rights. She shouldn't be forced to remain pregnant to actualize a thing into a human being. Her interests and needs should take precedence over the non-existent prerogatives or will of a zygote or embryo attached to her uterus.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Ending the life of a zygote or embryo is not a baby or human being.



That's a backwards, anti-science justification for killing babies.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> That's a backwards, anti-science justification for killing babies.



Zygotes and embryos aren't babies, they're potential babies, not actual ones.


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Zygotes and embryos aren't babies, they're potential babies, not actual ones.



Like I said, science has disproved your backwards misinformed voodoo beliefs. Pull yourself into the 21st century.


----------



## beautress (Jul 12, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Nothin' doin'. After people we don't even see make decisions for this faux president, and the way the Democrats went after Trump with a pack of lies, we're not going to be tred on by creepy deep staters much longer.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Like I said, science has disproved your backwards misinformed voodoo beliefs. Pull yourself into the 21st century.



Science doesn't answer the question of when a fetus becomes a human person.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The meaning of the word is in the dictionary, read it.


I shared it with you, stupid. And again, the preborn person doesn’t actualize itself. Smarten up.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The personhood of that thing doesn't exist until it is actualized. For example, if you're a child, you're not an adult until you become one. You're a potential adult. The zygote and embryo is a potential human being and person, not an actual one. The woman is the actual human being, with rights. She shouldn't be forced to remain pregnant to actualize a thing into a human being. Her interests and needs should take precedence over the non-existent prerogatives or will of a zygote or embryo attached to her uterus.


Zzzzz. The preborn human being is a life at conception. Your construct of and spin on personhood is irrelevant. The zygote is not a “potential” life. It *is* a life. 

Your views about abortion are not controlling. Nobody wishes to compel any woman to be pregnant. But once she is, the issue goes beyond *just* her body. The issue involves the other human life or lives inside of her. *Separate* human life or lives.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Zzzzz. The preborn human being is a life at conception. Your construct of and spin on personhood is irrelevant. The zygote is not a “potential” life. It *is* a life.
> 
> Your views about abortion are not controlling. Nobody wishes to compel any woman to be pregnant. But once she is, the issue goes beyond *just* her body. The issue involves the other human life or lives inside of her. *Separate* human life or lives.



A life or human life is not equivalent to a human being or a human person. The zygote or embryo is human, but it's not a human being or person. The woman is the human being and person with rights. You want to force women to remain pregnant for the sake of something that they have no moral obligation to sacrifice themselves for. The irony and hypocrisy is that you religious folks claim to care so much for fetuses (life in other people's wombs), yet you take every opportunity to defund government programs that help single mothers raise their children. Programs that assist single, impoverished mothers with food, housing, healthcare, daycare, job training, school lunches..etc. Whatever you Republican Evangelicals can do to defund these programs, you do it and you don't fill the need. Your "charity" and outreach ministries aren't enough. These programs address issues at a national scale, that not even the Salvation Army or the Catholic Church could adequately address. and serve. 

Your hatred for government isn't even Biblical or righteous.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> A life or human life is not equivalent to a human being or a human person. The zygote or embryo is human, but it's not a human being or person. The woman is the human being and person with rights. You want to force women to remain pregnant for the sake of something that they have no moral obligation to sacrifice themselves for. The irony and hypocrisy is that you religious folks claim to care so much for fetuses (life in other people's wombs), yet you take every opportunity to defund government programs that help single mothers raise their children. Programs that assist single, impoverished mothers with food, housing, healthcare, daycare, job training, school lunches..etc. Whatever you Republican Evangelicals can do to defund these programs, you do it and you don't fill the need. Your "charity" and outreach ministries aren't enough. These programs address issues at a national scale, that not even the Salvation Army or the Catholic Church could adequately address. and serve.
> 
> Your hatred for government isn't even Biblical or righteous.


You keep repeating your contention as though it was a fact. It isn’t. It’s just your contention. And it’s head up your ass wrong. 

So, ya know, there’s that. 

And finally, you nitwit, I don’t hate government in general and I especially don’t hate our government.  Indeed, I’m very much proud of our Constitutional republic. I am often disgusted by how our elected officials “govern,” but that’s a very different story. Probably miles above your  tiny head.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 12, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> You keep repeating your contention as though it was a fact. It isn’t. It’s just your contention. And it’s head up your ass wrong.
> 
> So, ya know, there’s that.
> 
> And finally, you nitwit, I don’t hate government in general and I especially don’t hate our government.  Indeed, I’m very much proud of our Constitutional republic. I am often disgusted by how our elected officials “govern,” but that’s a very different story. Probably miles above your  tiny head.



It is a fact. Zygotes and embryos are clearly not human beings or persons. You can believe whatever you want at the end of the day it will be the majority of the people who vote that will determine the law of the land.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 12, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> $450.00 OTD.....It was unfired.....A couple weeks ago I passed on a lightly used Beretta 92FS they had there....Glad I did.
> 
> I already have a surplus Beretta 92S that I got off a guy that worked for Beretta in MD and had it refinished there. It's a joy to shoot despite the mag release location. Next to my Eastern Block era CZ-75 it's my favorite full sized 9mm. Smooth as silk.
> 
> View attachment 667893


I had one of those Beretta 92s.  My father picked it up in 1972.  It's the original Italian design and manufacture.  Later on, they moved the magazine release up to the trigger guard, but those were good to shoot.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 12, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It is a fact. Zygotes and embryos are clearly not human beings or persons. You can believe whatever you want at the end of the day it will be the majority of the people who vote that will determine the law of the land.


No. It’s an opinion. And it’s wrong. What they are is clearly humans. Living human beings. And they are persons in an early stage of development.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 12, 2022)

We need guns to defend against a tyrannical government.

Machine guns.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 12, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Along with pistols and shotguns I have long guns, like an "AR-15", for dealing with the psuedo-liberal Leftist mobs whom sometimes riot, pillage, and loot, etc. while engaging in sedition.  

Should those CHAZ/CHOP crazies threaten me and my family and friends, I intend to recycle their karma.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We're not for UBI. Technology will make working 20 hours a week, five days weekly possible. You can keep your current home, all of your personal property. You won't work for a wage, because the capitalist system where you have a boss and they hire you for a wage..That's the old capitalist system. The new system, is you join a production team. That production team is led by people elected by the workers and you and I will still work, at least 20 hours weekly. Everyone that can work, will work supervising the system. Maybe you'll work four hours daily at the mine, supervising the mining robots. Maybe you will work as a drone operator, piloting high-speed drones that monitor convoys of self-driving 18-wheelers? Maybe you'll work as a physician or nurse, as part of a children's surgical team, that supervises surgical robots. at children's hospitals? Maybe you'll work in a factory supervising the robots that build robots? Maybe you'll work as a police officer, leading a team of patrol robots? Maybe after work, you'll go to the motorcycle shop as I will do, to work on our motorcycles. Maybe you like riding a motorcycle as I do, and we'll ride as part of a club.
> 
> Maybe you'll see other people riding their motorcycles and you'll be like "I want to ride a motorcycle"...and you'll go to the distribution center and get your motorcycle. You have a right to get a motorcycle for yourself, and your husband will also have that right. Both of you can now ride motorcycles. Heck your whole family can ride motorcycles. That's the new world we will live in thanks to technology. You and I will have a very high standard of living thanks to technology. We will socialize, democratize production. Capitalism with that little dictator over you, treating you like you're some cog in a machine, all of that is in the past. Socialism is the inevitable consequence of high tech production. No more wage labor, but so what? We don't need wages when we have everything, thanks to technology. We put in a little work, 20 hours weekly and that's it, we live the equivalent of an upper-middclass lifestyle. Are you getting the idea? That's 21st century socialism.
> 
> ...


Who's going to clean the toilets?  Pick up the trash?  Do the laundry?  Communists always talk about their utopian societies and everyone does the work they love.  But then, according to the Democrats, they will always have black and brown people for those dirty jobs that Democrats won't do.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> My mother was ready to be pregnant and gave birth to me, as an actual human being. I didn't exist before I was actualized as a human being, so your point is moot. If that zygote or embryo that existed before I existed as a person, had a soul, then I would've returned to heaven with the angels, to be thrown back into another womb. However, you should ask yourself, why would a god that is supposedly all-knowing, allow an unwanted pregnancy? If he already knows a pregnancy is going to be terminated by a woman that doesn't want to be pregnant, why would he allow a soul to enter into that womb? Perhaps we don't have souls, at least not until we are born and breathing, conscious. Perhaps living souls are created once a person takes their first breath? Anyways, soul or no soul, the woman is the actual human being and she is the one that should determine whether she's going to remain pregnant or not. It's not pro-life to force women to remain pregnant and give birth to unwanted children.


You were actualized but it's not at all certain that it was as a human being.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 13, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Lol… I always hear this, but when any anti-government group (including ones that are armed to the teeth) are confronted, they lose without much of a fight.
> 
> In modern society and with modern technology, armed groups have little chance of upending even third world dictatorship, much less the most power government in the planet.


You don't read to well, do you?  Did I say anything about a group?  You try to overthrow the Constitution and there are millions who know, without ever talking to another person, what their job is.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 13, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Who's going to clean the toilets?  Pick up the trash?  Do the laundry?  Communists always talk about their utopian societies and everyone does the work they love.  But then, according to the Democrats, they will always have black and brown people for those dirty jobs that Democrats won't do.



We can build modern infrastructure that will do most if not all of that dirty work. You may not volunteer two or three days a month to do some "dirty work", but hundreds of thousands, even millions of people will be more than willing to dedicate a couple of days monthly to such tasks (I being one of them). While we are working such unsavory jobs, we are also developing new technologies to replace human labor, so eventually, we will have robots and a community infrastructure that makes it possible for humans not to do that type of work.

You keep confusing democrats and American liberals with communists. We're not democrats or liberals, we are genuine leftists, and Marxists, we wear suits and ties, we don't dye our hair green or purple nor do we subject children to dangerous hormone treatments to "transition" them to the opposite gender. We don't deprive children of puberty, we are against pornography. We would ban it. You apparently don't know the difference between fake leftists/liberals and actual leftists.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 13, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You were actualized but it's not at all certain that it was as a human being.


Because I believe the interests and health of actual human beings take precedence over the non-existent will and prerogatives of zygotes and embryos attached to the uterus of human beings, I'm according to you, not a human being? You're the champion of fetuses. but I prefer to prioritize life outside of the womb. You're all about the rights and safety of embryos and to the hell with the women that have to brave the hazards and cost of pregnancy and childbirth. Typical warped Evangelical "logic" and "love".


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's not a human being in the earliest stages of development before it actualizes itself into a human being. You assume that the human medium through which the zygote or embryo is developing, namely an actual human being (i.e. the woman), is morally obligated to bear the physical burden and monetary expense of at least, nine months of pregnancy (she might lose her health, job..etc) and childbirth. That seems logical to you, but not to me and many other people who share my sentiments.
> 
> At best, we can say that a fetus in the later stages of development is a pre-natal human being, with a brain, and perhaps the ability to feel pain and suffering. Nonetheless, in the early stages of pregnancy,  women should be afforded the right to end their pregnancies. They're the ones pregnant and as a man, I really feel uncomfortable telling women they have to remain pregnant. What do I know about being pregnant? My conscience informs me that women should have the right to decide, not me or anyone else, including the government.



Sticking to your ignorant lie, I see.

Just to remind the sentient posters, a Zygote is a fertilized egg. A 3 to 4 days after fertilization, the zygote stage is over.

100% of surgical abortions occur after 6 weeks.

98% occur after 20 weeks - long after heart, brain, and the nervous developed.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Zygotes and embryos aren't babies, they're potential babies, not actual ones.



You said the same about Jews. Your type always seek to dehumanize your victims.

And of course you're lying.

No abortionist in history has EVER aborted a zygote.

However one would be required to create a clone from your finger (not that such a cell would be used) you anti-science ignoramus.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Science doesn't answer the question of when a fetus becomes a human person.



What species DO you think human offspring are?

You fucking anti-science retard.









						DNA - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> A life or human life is not equivalent to a human being or a human person.



Like an enemy of the party is not equivalent to a party member? Which is why there are different laws for party members than for enemies?

It's how you justify the forced labor camps and death camps that ALWAYS are part of socialism - 100% of the time.



CommunistFront said:


> The zygote or embryo is human, but it's not a human being or person. The woman is the human being and person with rights. You want to force women to remain pregnant for the sake of something that they have no moral obligation to sacrifice themselves for. The irony and hypocrisy is that you religious folks claim to care so much for fetuses (life in other people's wombs), yet you take every opportunity to defund government programs that help single mothers raise their children. Programs that assist single, impoverished mothers with food, housing, healthcare, daycare, job training, school lunches..etc. Whatever you Republican Evangelicals can do to defund these programs, you do it and you don't fill the need. Your "charity" and outreach ministries aren't enough. These programs address issues at a national scale, that not even the Salvation Army or the Catholic Church could adequately address. and serve.
> 
> Your hatred for government isn't even Biblical or righteous.



Government is like fire. It is a destructive force that can be useful if carefully controlled and contained.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 13, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Government is like fire. It is a destructive force that can be useful if carefully controlled and contained


Excellent analogy.  Government can be freedom-protecting, but when it is use for ANYTHING more, it is already out of control.  

This is why we already need to start over.

Machine guns MUST be available to all.

Machine guns or Valhalla

Skål


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 13, 2022)

The Feds and state gov'ts have invaded  and illegally violated the privacy of gun owners..and the left and the media have been just fine with that.   The media, the left, and leftist run gov't both state and gov't have been just fine with the invasion of the privacy of those who do not want the clot shot and those that support President Trump.  But now look at just how concerned the media and the left are over their alleged worry over the privacy of those women seeking abortions and those teachers who want to turn our children into homos and trans.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The personhood of that thing doesn't exist until it is actualized. For example, if you're a child, you're not an adult until you become one. You're a potential adult. The zygote and embryo is a potential human being and person, not an actual one. The woman is the actual human being, with rights. She shouldn't be forced to remain pregnant to actualize a thing into a human being. Her interests and needs should take precedence over the non-existent prerogatives or will of a zygote or embryo attached to her uterus.


The unborn is a child.

Just like the born child that needs only nurturing and care from its mother to become a human adult, the unborn child needs only nurturing and care from its mother to become an adult.   The 1-year-old needs food and nurturing that it cannot give itself.  The unborn child needs food and nurturing that it cannot give itself.  Ideally, they will both also get love, care, and teaching from their mother but from a purely biological perspective, neither of them need anything different from their mother to become an adult.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> A life or human life is not equivalent to a human being or a human person. The zygote or embryo is human, but it's not a human being or person. The woman is the human being and person with rights. You want to force women to remain pregnant for the sake of something that they have no moral obligation to sacrifice themselves for. The irony and hypocrisy is that you religious folks claim to care so much for fetuses (life in other people's wombs), yet you take every opportunity to defund government programs that help single mothers raise their children. Programs that assist single, impoverished mothers with food, housing, healthcare, daycare, job training, school lunches..etc. Whatever you Republican Evangelicals can do to defund these programs, you do it and you don't fill the need. Your "charity" and outreach ministries aren't enough. These programs address issues at a national scale, that not even the Salvation Army or the Catholic Church could adequately address. and serve.
> 
> Your hatred for government isn't even Biblical or righteous.


You're a troll.  You come into this site with a trolling name, trolling avatar, and in threads about gun control you're injecting and posting nothing except abortion.  YOu came here to try to control the discussion in a rebellion against the Supreme Court's decision.  Trolls who add nothing to the discussion should be banned.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 13, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> Along with pistols and shotguns I have long guns, like an "AR-15", for dealing with the psuedo-liberal Leftist mobs whom sometimes riot, pillage, and loot, etc. while engaging in sedition.
> 
> Should those CHAZ/CHOP crazies threaten me and my family and friends, I intend to recycle their karma.


Tough talk does equal tough


woodwork201 said:


> You don't read to well, do you?  Did I say anything about a group?  You try to overthrow the Constitution and there are millions who know, without ever talking to another person, what their job is.


And I am saying your grass roots uprising would be an utter failure!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 13, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Having the guns isn’t necessarily to protect us from police, SWAT, or military.
> 
> They are to be used on the politicians that command them should they become so corrupt and tyrannical that they need to be overthrown.
> 
> Hope that clears it up for you.


The Generals don’t go onto the battlefield much but you think the Politicians that lead them do.  Smh


----------



## theHawk (Jul 13, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> The Generals don’t go onto the battlefield much but you think the Politicians that lead them do.  Smh


Are you claiming politicians can’t be found during a revolution?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 13, 2022)

By the way, I and 300,000,000+ of my fellow Americans need one belt-fed machine gun each to defend against government tyranny.


----------



## beautress (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Science doesn't answer the question of when a fetus becomes a human person.


Science doesn't have to do a thing. DNA did it for them. DNA functions as a developmental stage device that dictates what hair color you have, the shape of your eyes, nose, chin, facial features, bones, muscles, brain ability, senses, and the distribution of one billion cells, each containing its DNA copy, and each contributing unique personal attributes. The child's dna is not the same as the mother's and father's dna sequences that make them look quite different from their parents other than a mild resemblance. Half the parents' dna is not expressed because it comes from an ancestor. That's why some black people have lily white colored skin baby due to an ancestor as far back as time goes, who had lily white skin. And an occasional white person has a black child now and then from that trove of unespressed traits blossoming generations later. Not the same DNA, not the same person. So a mother has her body and her fetus has its body. They were never intended to be the same person, so the "my body, my choice," ends where the child's body begins. That's the scientific fact of separation of persons that begins with the 2-zygote human being that latches onto its mother's uterus as its first ticket on the trainride to the outside world in nine months. And the conspiracy to commit murder invitro is one of the most disdained acts one can commit, because it takes more than one person to conspire with a gravedigging abortionist to cravenly kill a very helpless, infinitesimal being inside its mother's welcome wagon.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 13, 2022)

beautress said:


> Science doesn't have to do a thing. DNA did it for them. DNA functions as a developmental stage device that dictates what hair color you have, the shape of your eyes, nose, chin, facial features, bones, muscles, brain ability, senses, and the distribution of one billion cells, each containing its DNA copy.


 DNA alone doesn't give anything or anyone an inherent right to live, much less at the great expense of others. The zygote or the embryo requires a woman to become a human being and person hence it is up to the woman to decide whether she's going to remain pregnant or not. A woman is under no moral obligation to allow a mass of cells attached to her uterus to grow at her cost and become a human being. The interests and health of the woman take precedence over that of a potential human being. Are you going to support her if she loses her job? Are you going to her funeral if she dies due to complications with her pregnancy? You don't even know her name and you want to control her womb and embryo? 

Ironically these Evangelicals were griping about the government mandating we all wear masks in public venues, in the middle of a deadly pandemic, on the grounds that the government shouldn't have such power over our bodies, and yet here we have the same Evangelicals forcing women to remain pregnant by the power of the state. Amazing the HYPOCRISY.

If you claim that the zygote or the embryo, or the fetus early in its development is a human being and person, then I ask you is that zygote, embryo or fetus an adult human being? Stupid question right? Well asserting that an embryo is a human person or baby is just as stupid.

You're reducing human beings to a zygote or an embryo, or a fetus that's not even nearly fully formed. Human society decides who is and isn't a human being and a member of its community. If you or I get into a serious accident and end up in a vegetative state, in the ICU, attached to a quarter million dollar machine, in a hospital room costing $25,000 daily, I assure you, our American society, will eventually pull the plug, unless you have a mama or spouse willing to incur the cost of taking care of a human vegetable, forever. Do you have DNA? Yes. Are you a human being? Yes. Are you a member of society? Yes. Does society have a moral obligation to keep you alive, attached to its technology? At a certain point, No. Society doesn't have that moral obligation to bear the cost of keeping you alive forever. 

More, even your Bible doesn't necessarily equate the life of a fetus to the life of a woman: 

_22 “When men strive together, and hurt a woman with child, so* that there is a miscarriage*, and yet no harm follows, *the one who hurt her shall[a] be fined,* *according as the woman’s husband shall lay upon him;* and he shall pay as the judges determine. 23 *If any harm follows, then you shall give life for life,* 24 eye for eye, tooth for tooth, hand for hand, foot for foot, (Exodus 21:22-24)_
The Revised Standard Version translates the Hebrew text as saying 'there is a miscarriage'. This implies that the 'harm' refers only to the woman not the fetus. This is also explicit in the New Jerusalem Bible: *'she suffers a miscarriage but no further harm is done'*. On this interpretation the death of the fetus merits a 'fine' but _further_ harm to the mother merits 'life for life'. The violent assailant is executed for murder. ​

DEATH OF FETUS = FINE 
DEATH OF WOMAN = EXECUTION
What part of that, don't you understand?​
Fetuses are not equal to the women that conceive them, with respect to their value.  In favour of this interpretation is the witness of Josephus in the first century AD:

_" He that kicks a woman with child, so that the woman miscarry, let him pay a fine in money... as having diminished the multitude by the destruction of what was in her womb...but if she die of the stroke, let him also be put to death."_* (Josephus. Antiquities of the Jews 4.8.33)*

The Jewish philosopher Philo, an older contemporary of Josephus, follows this interpretation:

_"If the child within her is still unfashioned and unformed, he shall be punished by a fine...But if the child had assumed a distinct shape in all its parts, having received all its proper and distinctive qualities, he shall die."_ * (Philo. On Special Laws. 3.19)*

Most ancient rabbis shared the above opinions. Either what was being referred to was the death of the woman, or the death of a fully formed fetus. The fetus is considered an appendage of the woman's body by most Jewish authorities, both ancient and modern. It's not a human being and a member of the community until it is at least halfway out of the birth canal. Some ancient rabbis even went further and didn't recognize the fetus as a human being and living soul until it took its first breath. 

You're claiming women have the moral obligation of allowing a zygote or embryo to become a human being and baby. No they don't. Especially when you Republican conservatives and Evangelicals are defunding government programs, that help single mothers raise their children. You defund community infrastructure in the name of "cutting taxes", even though those programs are within the budgets of most if not all state governments, (especially when they're receiving funding from the federal government). Even if you holy-rollers and "born again saints" have to pay an extra $20 a month in taxes, so what? Aren't you Evangelicals the disciples of Jesus Christ? Aren't you the "salt of the Earth"? 

The Republican politicians that you "Christians" elect, often defund school lunch programs for poor children, they defund programs that provide children with school supplies and clothing, and they defund daycare programs for parents that need to work and don't have anyone to care for their babies. These Republican conservatives, defund housing and food programs for single mothers who are struggling financially and need help. They defund healthcare programs for the poor (poverty alone doesn't make one eligible for Medicaid, in many Republican-controlled states) and defund vocational job training for single moms. Do you have the moral high ground to demand women stay pregnant when your Republican politics undermines the ability of single mothers to raise their children?  Your morality is warped, you have a very skewed standard of right and wrong. 

Jesus said:


Mat 25:41  Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, *Depart from me, ye cursed, into the eternal fire which is prepared for the devil and his angels: *
Mat 25:42 * for I was hungry, and ye did not give me to eat; I was thirsty, and ye gave me no drink; *
Mat 25:43 * I was a stranger, and ye took me not in; naked, and ye clothed me not; sick, and in prison, and ye visited me not. *
Mat 25:44  Then shall they also answer, saying, Lord, when saw we thee hungry, or athirst,* or a stranger,* or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee? 
Mat 25:45  Then shall he answer them, saying, Verily I say unto you,* Inasmuch as ye did it not unto one of these least, ye did it not unto me. *
Mat 25:46  *And these shall go away into eternal punishment:* but the righteous into eternal life. 

House the homeless strangers, "taking them in". If you "disciples" of Jesus, don't have enough love in your hearts to "let the homeless in" or take care of the poor, then YHWH will use socialists and communists like myself to do it. He used atheists and communists, to resettle Israel, and He will use communists to establish His Kingdom on Earth, if you refuse to accomplish your mission, as disciples of the Messiah. If you refuse to obey your Lord, then YHWH will commission communists to do it. It's that simple. He used Cyrus, a Zoroastrian Persian king, to accomplish His will and He used Atheists to re-kindle Zionism in the 19th century and thousands of communist Jews to re-settle the land and clear the swamps, turning them into farmland. Thousands of communist Jews died of malaria, clearing those swamps in southern Israel. Where were the disciples of Jesus, where were the Orthodox Jews? YHWH will use communists, even atheists to accomplish his plans. 


Isa 58:6  Is not this the fast that I have chosen: to loose the bonds of wickedness, to undo the bands of the yoke, and to let the oppressed go free, and that ye break every yoke? 
Isa 58:7*  Is it not to deal thy bread to the hungry, and that thou bring the poor that are cast out to thy house? when thou seest the naked, that thou cover him;* and that thou hide not thyself from thine own flesh? 
Isa 58:8  Then shall thy light break forth as the morning, and thy healing shall spring forth speedily; and thy righteousness shall go before thee; the glory of Jehovah shall be thy rearward. 
Isa 58:9  Then shalt thou call, and Jehovah will answer; thou shalt cry, and he will say, Here I am. If thou take away from the midst of thee the yoke, the putting forth of the finger, and speaking wickedly; 
Isa 58:10  and *if thou draw out thy soul to the hungry, and satisfy the afflicted soul:* then shall thy light rise in darkness, and thine obscurity be as the noonday; 
Isa 58:11  and Jehovah will guide thee continually, and satisfy thy soul in dry places, and make strong thy bones; and thou shalt be like a watered garden, and like a spring of water, whose waters fail not. 
Isa 58:12  And they that shall be of thee shall build the old waste places; *thou shalt raise up the foundations of many generations; and thou shalt be called The repairer of the breach, The restorer of paths to dwell in. *

You have failed as disciples of Jesus, the King of King and Lord of Lords. Governors in training that reign with Him, must lay down everything at the foot of the cross. EVERYTHING. Capitalist hypocrites, worshipers of mammon, lovers of privilege and opulence, carpeting your foxholes, in a foolish effort to turn them into hotel suites at the Hilton.  Mortar rounds going off around you, tracers flying over your heads, in the middle of a battlefield and rather than fighting the good fight you're sitting in the trenches, drinking beer and playing cards. 

The first Christians, the true disciples of Jesus, loved each other with sacrificial love: 

Act 2:42  And they continued stedfastly in the apostles' teaching and fellowship, in the breaking of bread and the prayers. 
Act 2:43  And fear came upon every soul: and many wonders and signs were done through the apostles. 
Act 2:44  And *all that believed were together, and had all things common; *
Act 2:45  and* they sold their possessions and goods, and parted them to all, according as any man had need. *


Act 4:32  And the multitude of them that believed* were of one heart and soul:* and* not one of them said that aught of the things which he possessed was his own; but they had all things common. *
Act 4:33  And with great power gave the apostles their witness of the resurrection of the Lord Jesus: and *great grace was upon them all. *
Act 4:34 * For neither was there among them any that lacked: for as many as were possessors of lands or houses sold them, and brought the prices of the things that were sold, *
Act 4:35 * and laid them at the apostles' feet: and distribution was made unto each, according as any one had need. *
Act 4:36  And Joseph, who by the apostles was surnamed Barnabas (which is, being interpreted, Son of exhortation), a Levite, a man of Cyprus by race, 
Act 4:37  having a field, sold it, and brought the money *and laid it at the apostles' feet. *


That's how true Christian love looks like. That's the POWER OF THE HOLY SPIRIT. You Evangelicals have reduced the gospel to mere words and religious doctrineering. Paper and ink, a book, is not Jesus. Jesus transcends the papyrus. You're all a bunch of lukewarm cowards chasing after eternal life, yet you're not willing to sacrifice yourselves as your master did on the cross of calvary. How will the world know that Jesus is the King and Savior of this world, if you refuse to become like Him? You are the only Christ the world may ever see, yet you refuse to manifest His glory. 

Joh 17:21  *that they may all be one; even as thou, Father, art in me, and I in thee, that they also may be in us: that the world may believe that thou didst send me. *
Joh 17:22  And the glory which thou hast given me I have given unto them;* that they may be one, even as we are one; *
Joh 17:23  I in them, and thou in me, that they may *be perfected into one; that the world may know* that thou didst send me, and lovedst them, even as thou lovedst me. 

That the world may believe and know that Jesus is real, the body of Jesus on Earth must be one. 

Act 4:32  And the multitude of them that believed* were of one heart and soul:* and* not one of them said that aught of the things which he possessed was his own; but they had all things common. *

One heart and one soul. One body that the world can see and say "there are the disciples of Jesus". Each one of you has gone your own way, in pursuit of mammon. Worldly comfort. That's why the church has become a circus full of clowns. An impotent church full of empty words. 


Joh_15:10 * If *ye keep my commandments, ye shall abide in my love; even as I have kept my Father's commandments, and abide in his love.

Joh_15:12  This is my commandment*, that ye love one another, even as I have loved you.*


How did Jesus love His disciples, His comrades? Here it is: 






Joh_15:13  Greater love hath no man than this, *that a man lay down his life for his comrades.*

1Jn_2:6  he that saith he abideth in him ought himself also to *walk even as he walked.*

Luk_9:23  And he said unto all, If any man would come after me, let him* deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow me.*

Luk 12:33 * Sell that which ye have,* and give alms; make for yourselves purses which wax not old, a treasure in the heavens that faileth not, where no thief draweth near, neither moth destroyeth. 
Luk 12:34  For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. 

Luk 18:22  And when Jesus heard it, he said unto him, One thing thou lackest yet: sell all that thou hast, and distribute unto the poor, and thou shalt have treasure in heaven: and come, *follow me.*

That's how He loved. He gave EVERYTHING. That's how the first Christians loved and lived. They carried their crosses daily, died daily, and gave EVERYTHING to their comrades. They laid it all down at the foot of the cross (at the foot of their brothers and sisters, the body of Christ). That's why they were full of divine glory and power. When those Christians preached the gospel, the world was compelled to listen. Their words had POWER. Backed by sincere, genuine, sacrificial love. 


Mar 10:23  And Jesus looked round about, and saith unto his disciples, *How hardly shall they that have riches enter into the kingdom of God! *


Mar 10:28  Peter began to say unto him,* Lo, we have left all, and have followed thee.* 
Mar 10:29  Jesus said, Verily I say unto you, There is no man that hath left house, or brethren, or sisters, or mother, or father, or children, or lands, for my sake, and for the gospel's sake, 
Mar 10:30  *but he shall receive a hundredfold now in this time, houses, and brethren, and sisters, and mothers, and children, and lands, with persecutions; and in the world to come eternal life. *
Mar 10:31  *But many that are first shall be last; and the last first.*

But you aspire to be in this world that which Jesus himself identified as hardly entering the kingdom of His Father. How is that possible, if you are truly a disciple of Jesus? 

These Republican Evangelical "conservatives", pursue the god of mammon, worldly wealth and status, within this evil capitalist system of gross exploitation and tyranny, aspiring to become capitalist lords themselves. They want to lord themselves over others, in pursuit of profits, worldly luxuries. They then have the audacity to pretend that they are "PRO-LIFE", when they are defunding government programs that help single mothers raise their children. Undermining the government's ability to address societal ills like homelessness, drug addiction, and abortion. What these fake disciples of Jesus fail to grasp is that eliminating poverty, helps single mothers raise their children, thereby significantly reducing abortion.  But they could care less about that because they love mammon and pretend to be "Christian capitalists". Many of these Evangelicals are working-class people brainwashed by their capitalist lords, to worship money and defend capitalism. 

YHWH will employ communists, and socialists, even atheists, to do the work that the supposed disciples of Jesus are refusing to do. That's how concerned the true YHWH and His Son are of the poor and those who need to wake up in the morning and go to work.  The True Living God, not the one the Evangelicals have created, but the actual God of Israel, will never take the side of the rich at the expense of the poor. As Jesus said, He will throw all of you stinking frauds, into hell, for refusing to open your doors to the homeless and meeting the needs of the poor. You hurt single mothers, then claim you're "Pro-Life" . Champions of fetuses at the expense of women. 


Mat 25:43 * I was a stranger, and ye took me not in; 


YOU TOOK ME NOT IN, AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN ALLOW THE GOVERNMENT TO HELP ME OUT, OUT OF YOUR LOVE FOR MAMMON AND WORLDLY PLEASURES. YOU EVANGELICALS ARE DISCIPLES OF DEMONS, NOT JESUS. CHAMPIONS OF FETUSES.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 13, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> DNA alone doesn't give anything or anyone an inherent right to live, much less at the great expense of others. The zygote or the embryo requires a woman to become a human being and person hence it is up to the woman to decide whether she's going to remain pregnant or not. A woman is under no moral obligation to allow a mass of cells attached to her uterus to grow at her cost and become a human being. The interests and health of the woman take precedence over that of a potential human being.
> 
> Ironically these Evangelicals were griping about the government mandating we all wear masks in public venues, in the middle of a deadly pandemic, on the grounds that the government shouldn't have such power over our bodies, and yet here we have the same Evangelicals forcing women to remain pregnant by the power of the state. Amazing the HYPOCRISY.
> 
> ...


Geez, dude.  TL;DR

Fuck Jesus

I worship Thor.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 13, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Geez, dude.  TL;DR
> 
> Fuck Jesus
> 
> I worship Thor.



They supposedly worship and serve Jesus. Supposedly, because they don't obey him.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 14, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You're a troll.  You come into this site with a trolling name, trolling avatar, and in threads about gun control you're injecting and posting nothing except abortion.  YOu came here to try to control the discussion in a rebellion against the Supreme Court's decision.  Trolls who add nothing to the discussion should be banned.



I'm responding to Republicans on this thread who are posting comments on abortion. They're debating abortion rights here on this thread. You keep pushing the webmaster of this forum to ban me because supposedly I'm a troll. Are you the official judge of who is and isn't a "troll"? If I name my account "communist front" and identify as a communist I'm automatically a "troll" worthy of being banned? You're a pathetic coward and bully. You just want to censor voices that don't agree with you and you find threatening, for whatever reason. You're pathetic for pushing for someone to be censored and banned because you don't like them for whatever reason.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 14, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> My mother was ready to be pregnant and gave birth to me, as an actual human being. I didn't exist before I was actualized as a human being, so your point is moot. If that zygote or embryo that existed before I existed as a person, had a soul, then I would've returned to heaven with the angels, to be thrown back into another womb. However, you should ask yourself, why would a god that is supposedly all-knowing, allow an unwanted pregnancy? If he already knows a pregnancy is going to be terminated by a woman that doesn't want to be pregnant, why would he allow a soul to enter into that womb? Perhaps we don't have souls, at least not until we are born and breathing, conscious. Perhaps living souls are created once a person takes their first breath? Anyways, soul or no soul, the woman is the actual human being and she is the one that should determine whether she's going to remain pregnant or not. It's not pro-life to force women to remain pregnant and give birth to unwanted children.


Life is life. Living cells are living cells and thus life. When NASA look on Mars for life, they don't squabble if it's a zygote, baby, alien etc..

There's no such thing as an unwanted pregnancy. But there's such a thing as bakes not understanding/practicing basic sex education and then wanting the state to implement an abortion contraceptive.

No pun on NASA, not wanting to get pregnant is not rocket science. And thus nature rewards them with a prize if they haven't got two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 14, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You're a troll.  You come into this site with a trolling name, trolling avatar, and in threads about gun control you're injecting and posting nothing except abortion.  YOu came here to try to control the discussion in a rebellion against the Supreme Court's decision.  Trolls who add nothing to the discussion should be banned.



Look at the post above this one. A conservative posting about abortion is on this thread, directing arguments at me. Should I just ignore that post to satisfy you, since you're so triggered and upset by me responding to such posts? No, certainly not. Why should I? Just click on "ignore" and ignore me.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Life is life. Living cells are living cells and thus life. When NASA look on Mars for life, they don't squabble if it's a zygote, baby, alien etc..
> 
> There's no such thing as an unwanted pregnancy. But there's such a thing as bakes not understanding/practicing basic sex education and then wanting the state to implement an abortion contraceptive.
> 
> No pun on NASA, not wanting to get pregnant is not rocket science. And thus nature rewards them with a prize if they haven't got two brain cells to rub together.



Life is life but that doesn't imply that life is a person or human being. If I extract a living, human cell from my finger, that living cell is human but that in and of itself doesn't make it a human person or being. In order for that cell to survive and become a human being, it would have to be attached to technology and eventually a womb. It has potential to become a human person, but that potential depends upon actual human beings providing it with the means to actualize itself into a human being. A woman, who is an actual human being with her own set of interests, needs, and circumstances is not morally obligated to provide herself to a zygote or embryo, attached to her uterus, allowing it to become a human being. She's the one that should decide for herself if she's going to remain pregnant, bearing the cost of that condition, not someone else.

In a perfect world, women would only get pregnant when they're ready to be mothers, but unfortunately, we don't live in that perfect, ideal world. More, many of the so-called "pro-life" people, elect Republican, conservative politicians that defund social programs that help single mothers raise their children. So it's ironic to see people who have such disregard for single mothers and their children, promoting legislation that forces women to remain pregnant when they don't want to be (all of their compassion is directed at fetuses). They're so concerned about the fetuses in other people's wombs, then refuse to provide needed assistance to those same "fetuses" when they become children, living in a single-parent home. These "Pro-Life" Republicans are hypocrites, especially if they claim to be disciples of Jesus Christ. Because the true disciples of Jesus would prioritize the survival and wellbeing of life outside of the womb, not life inside of it. At the very least, they would continue caring for people outside of the womb, after they're born, not just while they're in the womb.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 14, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Life is life but that doesn't imply that life is a person or human being. If I extract a living, human cell from my finger, that living cell is human but that in and of itself doesn't make it a human person or being. In order for that cell to survive and become a human being, it would have to be attached to technology and eventually a womb. It has potential to become a human person, but that potential depends upon actual human beings providing it with the means to actualize itself into a human being. A woman, who is an actual human being with her own set of interests, needs, and circumstances is not morally obligated to provide herself to a zygote or embryo, attached to her uterus, allowing it to become a human being. She's the one that should decide for herself if she's going to remain pregnant, bearing the cost of that condition, not someone else.
> 
> In a perfect world, women would only get pregnant when they're ready to be mothers, but unfortunately, we don't live in that perfect, ideal world. More, many of the so-called "pro-life" people, elect Republican, conservative politicians that defund social programs that help single mothers raise their children. So it's ironic to see people who have such disregard for single mothers and their children, promoting legislation that forces women to remain pregnant when they don't want to be (all of their compassion is directed at fetuses). They're so concerned about the fetuses in other people's wombs, then refuse to provide needed assistance to those same "fetuses" when they become children, living in a single-parent home. These "Pro-Life" Republicans are hypocrites, especially if they claim to be disciples of Jesus Christ. Because the true disciples of Jesus would prioritize the survival and wellbeing of life outside of the womb, not life inside of it. At the very least, they would continue caring for people outside of the womb, after they're born, not just while they're in the womb.


My wife and I had kids, when we wanted to, so our choices were made before any conception went on. And we brought the kids up at our expense because kids are a responsibility, but maybe some/many fathers and/or mothers ignore. Kids are not a society and/or government's responsibility. Anyone who believes someone needs funded to raise their kid, I believe they're more than welcome to cover that cost on behalf of the tax payer.

And remember -


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 14, 2022)

CommunistFront what would you do if medical technology wasn't there to administer an abortion?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> My wife and I had kids, when we wanted to, so our choices were made before any conception went on. And we brought the kids up at our expense because kids are a responsibility, but maybe some/many fathers and/or mothers ignore. Kids are not a society and/or government's responsibility. Anyone who believes someone needs funded to raise their kid, I believe they're more than welcome to cover that cost on behalf of the tax payer.
> 
> And remember -
> 
> View attachment 670075



Many single mothers are poor and need assistance. You're being indifferent to the needs and circumstances of others and assuming that everyone is like you (in your situation). It would be great if women only got pregnant when they were willing and able to be mothers but unfortunately, that's not the case.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> CommunistFront what would you do if medical technology wasn't there to administer an abortion?



If a woman can't abort her pregnancy then she would have to remain pregnant and give birth. What's the point?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 14, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 670077
> 
> View attachment 670078



Marx never taught that a socialist state should disarm the populace. I'm for law-abiding people having access to firearms, including combat rifles.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 14, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Tough talk does equal tough
> 
> And I am saying your grass roots uprising would be an utter failure!


There's no conservative uprising.  The only ones threatening to destroy the United States and the Constitution are the left, the socialists, communists, Antifa, etc.  When I talk about taking out the enemy, I am not talking about fighting the constitutional government of the  United States; I will fight your attempts to destroy it and, you're right, YOUR grass roots uprising will be an utter failure.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 14, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> CommunistFront what would you do if medical technology wasn't there to administer an abortion?


He'd make a fortune selling rusty hangers.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 14, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> And I am saying your grass roots uprising would be an utter failure!


True – but it’s pointless; conservatives are fundamentally dishonest, they’ll never abandon this ridiculous lie.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 14, 2022)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 670077
> 
> View attachment 670078


I think the camera was within 8 feet and should have been shot out.

But that second picture raises the question: was the statement a quote from Kamala?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 16, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Pol Pot was armed and funded by the US State Dept. As far as those figures you're citing, they've already been falsified. The so-called "black book on communism" is nothing more than capitalist rhetoric against the USSR.  The archives never provided evidence for those figures.


Pol Pot was a communist and armed and funded by Russia and China as well as the PRVN, NOT the USA.


----------



## miketx (Jul 16, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Come get us. You. You do it.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 17, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Socialism has proven itself very effective in taking people out of poverty, but the capitalists always attempt to sabotage socialist economies with sanctions and war.


“Taking people out of poverty”?  Communism put Russia and all of Eastern Europe INTO poverty, while enriching a few party bosses and their families.  All it achieved was to devastate the economies of communist states while destroying the environment and producing small quantities of fourth rate goods and despite ruling some of the most fertile farmland in Europe couldn’t even feed its own people.  The communist bloc had to buy food from its enemies to survive.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 17, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Practically all of them who know technology, recognize that the end of capitalism is right around the corner.


Gee, that sounds exactly like what the communists kept saying.  Real communism was always five years away.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 17, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> People will continue to work but not for a wage. Technology will make work easier, safer and we will work to maintain the system that is providing us with a high standard of living. Millionaires and billionaires aren't the only people that can work or break a sweat for reasons other than a wage.  We will have all of our needs met yet we won't need money. Our work schedules in the future will also be less intensive unless we want to work more.


You’ve been watching too much Star Trek.  You are describing Gene Roddenbury’s universe of no want where people only did what they wanted.  I always wondered why people wanted to be the expendable red shirts that always got killed off rather than a captain, helmsman or engineer.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 17, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No I live in a capitalist economy so I had to sell my labor power and earn an income to purchase this computer. If we were living in a communist society, everyone would get one or two computers per year or once every two or three years.


That’s a nice ideal, but it never seems to work that way in actual communist countries.  Nobody has anything except the high party officials who have special stores, western appliances, medicine and the ability to get western educations for their children.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 17, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The problem is Nazis reject reality in their zeal for absolute power by the state.
> 
> Nazi minions like Saul Goodman believe that if they can disarm the peasants, then the tyranny they dream of will be a reality.
> 
> ...


The US totally defeated the NVA and destroyed the VC.  It then cut off all travel from the PRC by destroying the road and rail bridges between North Vietnam and China and cut off travel from the USSR by mining Haiphong Harbor.  The PRVN was completely out of munitions and was starving.  It couldn’t sign the Paris Peace Accords fast enough.  In other words the USA defeated the PRVN and destroyed its economy.  The US conquered Iraq and only left when the government that the US installed refused to sign a status of troops agreement.    We left Afghanistan after twenty years because our politicians finally realized that no matter how long we stayed the Afghani tribesmen weren’t going to give up.  None drove us out.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 17, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Sure...that's why you Communists have to build walls around your nations so your own populace won't try to escape!  If you didn't have them then your citizens would have left en mass to escape Communism!  Don't make me laugh!


Capitalist countries need to build walls to keep people out, communist countries need to build walls to keep people in.  Why do you think that is?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Capitalist countries need to build walls to keep people out, communist countries need to build walls to keep people in.  Why do you think that is?


Pretty obvious...isn't it?  Yet some idiots on here STILL think Communism is the way to go!


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> That’s a nice ideal, but it never seems to work that way in actual communist countries.  Nobody has anything except the high party officials who have special stores, western appliances, medicine and the ability to get western educations for their children.


First of all, there's never been a communist state. That's an oxymoron. Communism according to Marx is a stateless society, without socioeconomic classes or the need for money. There can be a socialist state, but not a communist one, according to Marx. The USSR was the* Union Of Soviet Socialist Republics. *

More, you are completely ignoring the fact that every single country that has ever identified itself as having a socialist, Marxist, centrally planned economy, has been systematically targeted in the most brutal, inhumane fashion by the United States and its allies. Economic sanctions and embargoes, blockades, threats of war, being bombed and invaded..etc. They're isolated and forced to become more authoritarian, politically centralizing power in an effort to survive. Your assertion that all of the politicians in socialist countries are living in opulence while everyone else in their country is supposedly living in squalor, better describes third-world capitalist-run nations, not socialist ones.

Are members of the communist party, especially during wartime, eligible for more benefits than the average citizen that isn't a member of the revolutionary party? Yes, because the members of a revolutionary communist party, of a socialist country under the encirclement of the United States, must sacrifice more of their labor, time, and their very lives to defend the nation. Anyone in the country can become a member of the communist party, however.

Whenever socialism isn't being sanctioned and forced into a state of war and austerities, it does very well. Even being besieged by capitalist-imperialist powers, like the United States, these countries survive.  Your comment also assumes that socialism must appear in the world and take over capitalism in one quick swoop if it's an effective and valid economic system. Did capitalism appear on the scene and immediately replace slavery and feudalism? No. It took centuries. So why are you demanding that socialism take over capitalism immediately if it is an effective mode of production? Isn't that a bit disingenuous on your part? As we advance technologically, wage labor will be reduced and eventually eliminated, thereby eliminating capitalism. The result of that is socialism, and eventually communism.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> You’ve been watching too much Star Trek.  You are describing Gene Roddenbury’s universe of no want where people only did what they wanted.  I always wondered why people wanted to be the expendable red shirts that always got killed off rather than a captain, helmsman or engineer.


What part of what I said is "star trek"? Was it my mention of atomic precision manufacturing machines? Why are you ignoring the fact that technology is expected to eliminate a significant % of wage-labor in the next twenty years? That's not just my opinion, capitalists themselves are admitting this. What do you think is going to occur when wage-labor is replaced with automated and autonomous systems, robotics, artificial intelligence, self-driving vehicles.etc?  Parelegals are being replaced with AI. Even the specialists who look for cancer on CT scans are going to be replaced with AI soon.  We're even moving now towards having completely autonomous, robot surgeons in about twenty years. You're just misinformed.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> First of all, there's never been a communist state. That's an oxymoron. Communism according to Marx is a stateless society, without socioeconomic classes or the need for money. There can be a socialist state, but not a communist one, according to Marx. The USSR was the* Union Of Soviet Socialist Republics. *
> 
> More, you are completely ignoring the fact that every single country that has ever identified itself as having a socialist, Marxist, centrally planned economy, has been systematically targeted in the most brutal, inhumane fashion by the United States and its allies. Economic sanctions and embargoes, blockades, threats of war, being bombed and invaded..etc. They're isolated and forced to become more authoritarian, politically centralizing power in an effort to survive. Your assertion that all of the politicians in socialist countries are living in opulence while everyone else in their country is supposedly living in squalor, better describes third-world capitalist-run nations, not socialist ones.
> 
> ...


What a crock!  Communist countries need to build barriers to keep it's citizens from fleeing because the quality of life is always so bad under Communist rule.  The only people that do well under Communism are the elite.  They live in palaces while the common people suffer.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> First of all, there's never been a communist state. That's an oxymoron. Communism according to Marx is a stateless society, without socioeconomic classes or the need for money. There can be a socialist state, but not a communist one, according to Marx. The USSR was the* Union Of Soviet Socialist Republics. *
> 
> More, you are completely ignoring the fact that every single country that has ever identified itself as having a socialist, Marxist, centrally planned economy, has been systematically targeted in the most brutal, inhumane fashion by the United States and its allies. Economic sanctions and embargoes, blockades, threats of war, being bombed and invaded..etc. They're isolated and forced to become more authoritarian, politically centralizing power in an effort to survive. Your assertion that all of the politicians in socialist countries are living in opulence while everyone else in their country is supposedly living in squalor, better describes third-world capitalist-run nations, not socialist ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> What part of what I said is "star trek"? Was it my mention of atomic precision manufacturing machines? Why are you ignoring the fact that technology is expected to eliminate a significant % of wage-labor in the next twenty years? That's not just my opinion, capitalists themselves are admitting this. What do you think is going to occur when wage-labor is replaced with automated and autonomous systems, robotics, artificial intelligence, self-driving vehicles.etc?  Parelegals are being replaced with AI. Even the specialists who look for cancer on CT scans are going to be replaced with AI soon.  We're even moving now towards having completely autonomous, robot surgeons in about twenty years. You're just misinformed.


If you know anything about the Star Trek universe, there is no need, no want, plentiful resources for the taking, no poverty.  That’s your imaginary communism.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> If you know anything about the Star Trek universe, there is no need, no want, plentiful resources for the taking, no poverty.  That’s your imaginary communism.



Advanced technology exists, it's not just in sci-fi movies. Automated systems, robotics, artificial intelligence, nanotechnology, biotech, all of these technologies are going to in the not too distant future, replace much of the wage labor. It's estimated that up to 85% of menial jobs are going to be replaced by technology within the next twenty years. Even more skilled, professional jobs are also going to be seriously cut by technology. 

*No wage labor (or too little of it) = No paying consumers (massive unemployment) = No Capitalism*​Capitalism relies on wage labor.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> What a crock!  Communist countries need to build barriers to keep it's citizens from fleeing because the quality of life is always so bad under Communist rule.  The only people that do well under Communism are the elite.  They live in palaces while the common people suffer.



Repeating your bullshit doesn't make it true. Vietnamese, Cubans, Nicaraguans, Venezuelans, and Bolivians, can all leave and they do. The US and its allies are imposing strict economic sanctions on most of the mentioned countries. Bolivia is now about to be sanctioned as well. These countries are not just sanctioned and isolated economically but often threatened with war and actually attacked by the United States. American politicians were threatening to invade Cuba about a year ago during the protests. Marco Rubio was pushing for an American invasion. This is the standard operating procedure of the United States towards socialist nations.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The US totally defeated the NVA and destroyed the VC.  It then cut off all travel from the PRC by destroying the road and rail bridges between North Vietnam and China and cut off travel from the USSR by mining Haiphong Harbor.  The PRVN was completely out of munitions and was starving.  It couldn’t sign the Paris Peace Accords fast enough.  In other words the USA defeated the PRVN and destroyed its economy.  The US conquered Iraq and only left when the government that the US installed refused to sign a status of troops agreement.    We left Afghanistan after twenty years because our politicians finally realized that no matter how long we stayed the Afghani tribesmen weren’t going to give up.  None drove us out.



Right...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> First of all, there's never been a communist state. That's an oxymoron. Communism according to Marx is a stateless society, without socioeconomic classes or the need for money. There can be a socialist state, but not a communist one, according to Marx. The USSR was the* Union Of Soviet Socialist Republics. *
> 
> More, you are completely ignoring the fact that every single country that has ever identified itself as having a socialist, Marxist, centrally planned economy, has been systematically targeted in the most brutal, inhumane fashion by the United States and its allies. Economic sanctions and embargoes, blockades, threats of war, being bombed and invaded..etc. They're isolated and forced to become more authoritarian, politically centralizing power in an effort to survive. Your assertion that all of the politicians in socialist countries are living in opulence while everyone else in their country is supposedly living in squalor, better describes third-world capitalist-run nations, not socialist ones.
> 
> ...



There has never been a church led by Jesus of Nazareth, yet we still speak of "Christian Churches."

Socialism is the abomination that is given as a substitute for the lie that is Communism.

Despite your lies, after Lenin staged the coup in Russian and murdered the democratically elected government to establish his dictatorship, the Wilson administration fully backed him. The kind of economic aid Biden gives to Cuba and other Communist shit holes was not possible at that time - still the USA did all we could.

And remember - Lenin was one of the most BRUTAL dictators the world has ever seen (no wonder Wilson loved him.)  After Vlad had his stoke, Stalin picked up the slack - but no one could be as cruel and vicious. Had Lenin lived, the 65 million peace time civilians butchered by Stalin would have been a drop in the bucket.

No socialist country has ever "done well."  The social democracies of Northern Europe have never been socialist and depend on isolationist, ethnically homogenous societies to support the welfare states they do have. 

If the United States were to institute a guaranteed income for only whites who have been in the USA for more than 4 generations, the left would melt down.

Yet that is EXACTLY the requirement that Norway had during the very brief period that they offered a guaranteed income.  Funny how Bolsheviks and their Nazi allies never get around to mentioning that part. NOR do you mention that it was a fucking disaster and repealed after a mere 3 years.

Because socialism is a cancer. To be "successful," socialism must kill its host - and it ALWAYS does.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> What part of what I said is "star trek"? Was it my mention of atomic precision manufacturing machines? Why are you ignoring the fact that technology is expected to eliminate a significant % of wage-labor in the next twenty years? That's not just my opinion, capitalists themselves are admitting this. What do you think is going to occur when wage-labor is replaced with automated and autonomous systems, robotics, artificial intelligence, self-driving vehicles.etc?  Parelegals are being replaced with AI. Even the specialists who look for cancer on CT scans are going to be replaced with AI soon.  We're even moving now towards having completely autonomous, robot surgeons in about twenty years. You're just misinformed.



Technology expands because of capitalism. Because smart people have the opportunity to generate wealth and live a better life.

People don't work 90 hour weeks for the promise of "being a good citizen."

Even in Communist China, the "students" who come here to steal our technology do so for the promise of financial reward.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 18, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Your mockery and stupidity is noted.
> 
> We are a country because someone alerted us the Redcoats were coming.
> 
> Maybe crack a book sometime?


SO you're armed because you're afraid Redcoats are coming? LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> SO you're armed because you're afraid Redcoats are coming? LOL



Your side likes black, and trashcans.


----------



## miketx (Jul 18, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Come get me and make me ya communist criminal loving bastard.


----------



## miketx (Jul 18, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> SO you're armed because you're afraid Redcoats are coming? LOL


No, child molesting democrats.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> “Taking people out of poverty”?  Communism put Russia and all of Eastern Europe INTO poverty,


Poverty is relative within a society.
If no one has any wealth, no one is in in poverty.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> The US totally defeated the NVA and destroyed the VC.


This is true.
The US forced North Vietnam to the table and forced terms to end of the war.
Two years later, after we left, the North Vietnamese broke those terms, and South Vietnam fell.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 18, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Your side likes black, and trashcans.
> 
> View attachment 671443


I wonder if those blue-plastic barrel shields are rated to stop 5.56.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 18, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right...
> 
> View attachment 671430


Yep, what I said is what happened.  The photo you are showing happened years later after the USSR converted the defeated PAVN from a light infantry army designed for a guerilla war into a European style armor heavy army designed for conquest.  It did this at no cost to the North Vietnamese, giving them hundreds of millions of dollars of modern tanks and weapons as well as Red Army “advisors”.   They did this while the Democrats in Congress cut off all aid to the South Vietnamese and after the invasion started congress refused to honor the sections of the treaty that promised we would support the RVN if the PRVN broke the treaty.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Poverty is relative within a society.
> If no one has any wealth, no one is in in poverty.


Except in communist countries the rulers and their families are insanely rich.  The gulf between the haves and have nots is wider than in any capitalist country.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.
> 
> Imagine going through life like that.


you sound more terrified then they do mac....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Yep, what I said is what happened.  The photo you are showing happened years later after the USSR converted the defeated PAVN from a light infantry army designed for a guerilla war into a European style armor heavy army designed for conquest.  It did this at no cost to the North Vietnamese, giving them hundreds of millions of dollars of modern tanks and weapons as well as Red Army “advisors”.   They did this while the Democrats in Congress cut off all aid to the South Vietnamese and after the invasion started congress refused to honor the sections of the treaty that promised we would support the RVN if the PRVN broke the treaty.



Ah, so there was no retreat from Vietnam.

I take it there was no retreat in Afghanistan either?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> you sound more terrified then they do mac....



November is coming - and it won't be good for mac's side.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 18, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> November is coming - and it won't be good for mac's side.


mac claims he doesnt have a side.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> mac claims he doesnt have a side.....


mac claims a lot of things....


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 18, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> mac claims he doesnt have a side.....


Mac says that now because even HE knows what's coming in November!  The average American is DONE with progressives!  They can't afford them and they understand it's only going to get worse unless they vote them out of office.  You may have hated Trump's personality but it's hard to argue that his policies were FAR better for the American economy than what whoever it is that's running Joe Biden has given us!  Can you even imagine how much worse it would be if not for one single Democratic Senator?  Joe Manchin should get the Medal of Freedom for saving the Democratic Party from themselves.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Repeating your bullshit doesn't make it true. Vietnamese, Cubans, Nicaraguans, Venezuelans, and Bolivians, can all leave and they do. The US and its allies are imposing strict economic sanctions on most of the mentioned countries. Bolivia is now about to be sanctioned as well. These countries are not just sanctioned and isolated economically but often threatened with war and actually attacked by the United States. American politicians were threatening to invade Cuba about a year ago during the protests. Marco Rubio was pushing for an American invasion. This is the standard operating procedure of the United States towards socialist nations.


Have you not noticed how many of the "caravans" of illegals now headed for the southern border of the US are made up of Nicaraguans, Venezuelans and Bolivians?  People are spending thousands of dollars and walking thousands of miles to escape your Communist "Utopias"!  That isn't an accident.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 18, 2022)

miketx said:


> No, child molesting democrats.


So you need guns because of child molesters? Is that your final answer, lol?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 18, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Your side likes black, and trashcans.
> 
> View attachment 671443


I don't even know what that is, lol. Better luck next time.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Have you not noticed how many of the "caravans" of illegals now headed for the southern border of the US are made up of Nicaraguans, Venezuelans and Bolivians?  People are spending thousands of dollars and walking thousands of miles to escape your Communist "Utopias"!  That isn't an accident.



Actually, most of those caravans are comprised of people from Central American countries like Honduras, a nation that suffered a coup d'etat orchestrated by the US State Department in 2009:









						Did Hillary Clinton stand by as Honduras coup ushered in era of violence?
					

While secretary of state, the Democratic presidential nominee supported new elections following a 2009 coup – and the consequences continue to reverberate




					www.theguardian.com
				




...because its president, Manuel Zelaya didn't want to bend over for American corporations and continue seeing his people exploited as cheap labor. Honduras now is in a state of chaos and panic under the heel of armed gangs. That's what occurs in the Middle East as well when the US intervenes, whether it's Iraq, Libya, Syria, the United States government is a spreader of chaos. It does it in the Middle East and it likewise does it south of the border.

This is the story of Latin America, having to deal with the American ruling class, the imperialists, who feel they're entitled to their cheap labor and the resources of Latin America (those brown people down there should "know their place" and cooperate or else). Whether it's Honduras, Mexico, Guatemala, El Salvador, or Nicaragua, all of these countries have suffered at the hands of American foreign policy which of course serves the vested interests of its capitalist ruling class (imperialists). Right now Nicaragua is being sanctioned by the United States for adopting socialism:










						Nicaragua Sanctions - United States Department of State
					






					www.state.gov
				





The US government does that to all countries that openly identify themselves with Marxism. Whether it's Cuba, Venezuela or Nicaragua, (Bolivia is next), they're all *SANCTIONED. *So you're angry that all of these brown folks from Latin America are coming to the United States illegally? Making your country even darker, rather than paler? I understand. Stop sodomizing their countries with your foreign policy and perhaps those countries wouldn't be so fucked up. Also, blame the American capitalists who are hiring these illegal immigrants to work in their fields. Cheap, illegal labor. As a socialist, I don't want to see Americans losing job opportunities to illegal immigrants, but our current imperialist, capitalist system creates more illegal immigrants.

Here's Bolivia shitting in its pants, making sure they comply with the sanctions against Venezuela:









						To avoid sanctions, Bolivia cancels flights connecting Argentina and Venezuela
					

The situation surrounding Conviasa, its cargo subsidiary Emtrasur and the aircraft it incorporated this year previously owned by the Iranian company Mahan Air h




					www.aviacionline.com
				





The US government sanctions countries and seriously undermines their economies. You conveniently forget to mention that. Why?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 18, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you need guns because of child molesters? Is that your final answer, lol?



You don't want to disarm yourself in this world, especially living in a nation like ours. Not a good idea. Criminals and tyrants will always remain armed, so good law-abiding people should also arm themselves. Maintain your access to firearms and ammunition.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Actually, most of those caravans are comprised of people from Central American countries like Honduras, a nation that suffered a coup d'etat orchestrated by the US State Department in 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The US Government sanctions countries that violate people's human rights.  Venezuela is blessed with vast natural resources included oil reserves and yet Communist rule managed to bring it's people to the brink of starvation as their economy collapsed.  Blame that on Hugo Chavez...not the US!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You don't want to disarm yourself in this world, especially living in a nation like ours. Not a good idea. Criminals and tyrants will always remain armed, so good law-abiding people should also arm themselves. Maintain your access to firearms and ammunition.


I have no problem with people having guns, just which ones and which guns...


----------



## miketx (Jul 18, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you need guns because of child molesters? Is that your final answer, lol?


Come get us traitor.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 18, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I have no problem with people having guns, just which ones and which guns...



The problem with American society today is that tens of millions of our citizens are on anti-depressants. It's our culture that causes these mass shootings. Perhaps we can have laws that require a person who owns a firearm, including a combat rifle, to go through a psychological evaluation and 50 hours of training (firearm safety, studying the law, firearm handling, marksmanship). I believe that would stop most if not all of these mass shooting incidents. I'm against banning combat rifles, but I'm willing to compromise with people like yourself who are concerned with citizens owning assault rifles. We can make it more difficult for people to own those weapons, by requiring training and licensing.

Those who argue that the government would have a list of people who own these combat rifles. There's no way for the government to take away everyone's firearms, it doesn't have the resources. We live in a country with 330 million people. There aren't enough government agents to disarm the population, especially if the population refuses to cooperate. What can be done is require that all new, future firearms that are sold, require the buyer to be trained, licensed, and certified sane by a psyche to be stable enough to own a firearm.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 18, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> The US Government sanctions countries that violate people's human rights.  Venezuela is blessed with vast natural resources included oil reserves and yet Communist rule managed to bring it's people to the brink of starvation as their economy collapsed.  Blame that on Hugo Chavez...not the US!



That's the pretext. Claiming that countries that are sanctioned or bombed deserve it because supposedly their governments are violating human rights. The sanctions themselves violate human rights and hurt the people of those countries. Sanctions are deadly, depriving them of the resources they need to survive. Not allowing them access to healthcare, because the sanctioned nation is unable to import certain medications or maintain its infrastructure. The economy of Venezuela is under sanctions so you have no grounds upon which to argue that socialism doesn't work. Lift the sanctions, because that's what starves and kills people.

People like you deserve to suffer and now the United States is going to go through its own economic collapse. People like you need to experience suffering.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 18, 2022)

Its why the second amendment was written.... remember the war of independence... that's why the 2nd amendment was placed into our founding documents....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The problem with American society today is that tens of millions of our citizens are on anti-depressants. It's our culture that causes these mass shootings. Perhaps we can have laws that require a person who owns a firearm, including a combat rifle, to go through a psychological evaluation and 50 hours of training (firearm safety, studying the law, firearm handling, marksmanship). I believe that would stop most if not all of these mass shooting incidents. I'm against banning combat rifles, but I'm willing to compromise with people like yourself who are concerned with citizens owning assault rifles. We can make it more difficult for people to own those weapons, by requiring training and licensing.
> 
> Those who argue that the government would have a list of people who own these combat rifles. There's no way for the government to take away everyone's firearms, it doesn't have the resources. We live in a country with 330 million people. There aren't enough government agents to disarm the population, especially if the population refuses to cooperate. What can be done is require that all new, future firearms that are sold, require the buyer to be trained, licensed, and certified sane by a psyche to be stable enough to own a firearm.



I actually agree with you on the drugs. 

I think a combination of drugs and glorifying wanton violence by Hollywood and video games is the reason for the rise of mass shootings, even and gun violence over all declines.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 18, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's the pretext. Claiming that countries that are sanctioned or bombed deserve it because supposedly their governments are violating human rights. The sanctions themselves violate human rights and hurt the people of those countries. Sanctions are deadly, depriving them of the resources they need to survive. Not allowing them access to healthcare, because the sanctioned nation is unable to import certain medications or maintain its infrastructure. The economy of Venezuela is under sanctions so you have no grounds upon which to argue that socialism doesn't work. Lift the sanctions, because that's what starves and kills people.
> 
> People like you deserve to suffer and now the United States is going to go through its own economic collapse. People like you need to experience suffering.


Depriving whom? The dictators? None of it reaches the lower castes in socialist hell holes anyway.

Socialism is the rulers taking everything and letting the masses survive on crumbs that fall from the table.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 18, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Are you claiming politicians can’t be found during a revolution?


Nowadays… not a chance!


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 18, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> There's no conservative uprising.  The only ones threatening to destroy the United States and the Constitution are the left, the socialists, communists, Antifa, etc.


I totally agree with you on that one. They are the ones rigging elections, sowing the seeds of racial and class division, selling out to China, destroying our big cities, demoralizing the police, destroying free speech though Big Tech and the  Lame Stream media etc…

I am voting GOP down the line.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's the pretext. Claiming that countries that are sanctioned or bombed deserve it because supposedly their governments are violating human rights. The sanctions themselves violate human rights and hurt the people of those countries. Sanctions are deadly, depriving them of the resources they need to survive. Not allowing them access to healthcare, because the sanctioned nation is unable to import certain medications or maintain its infrastructure. The economy of Venezuela is under sanctions so you have no grounds upon which to argue that socialism doesn't work. Lift the sanctions, because that's what starves and kills people.
> 
> People like you deserve to suffer and now the United States is going to go through its own economic collapse. People like you need to experience suffering.


Sanctions didn't kill the economy of Venezuela...the policies of Hugo Chavez did that!  It's actually amazing that a country with the natural resources that Venezuela possesses could EVER find itself broke but that's what Chavez managed to do!


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Sanctions didn't kill the economy of Venezuela...the policies of Hugo Chavez did that!  It's actually amazing that a country with the natural resources that Venezuela possesses could EVER find itself broke but that's what Chavez managed to do!


Yeah right, seven billion dollars of Venezuela's petroleum assets have been frozen in the last three years and they can't use the primary, Western international banking credit system, required for trading oil on the international market. That's not going to affect Venezuela, nah. You're absurd. Venezuela is one of the most sanctioned nations on Earth. Even food is sanctioned.










						International sanctions during the Venezuelan crisis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Anyways your line of reasoning is silly. The vast majority of countries in the world that are dirt poor have capitalist economies, so it makes no sense for you to say that because Venezuela, a sanctioned country, is going through a financial crisis, that is only the fault of socialism. Are you blaming capitalism for all of the poor capitalist countries? Nope. Stop being hypocritical in your critique of socialism. Be consistent, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Socialism is the future, you might as well accept it now before advanced technology replaces wage labor:


​
The apocalypse is coming for capitalism and socialism will become the obvious solution. The writing is on the wall for capitalism.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's the pretext. Claiming that countries that are sanctioned or bombed deserve it because supposedly their governments are violating human rights. The sanctions themselves violate human rights and hurt the people of those countries. Sanctions are deadly, depriving them of the resources they need to survive. Not allowing them access to healthcare, because the sanctioned nation is unable to import certain medications or maintain its infrastructure. The economy of Venezuela is under sanctions so you have no grounds upon which to argue that socialism doesn't work. Lift the sanctions, because that's what starves and kills people.
> 
> People like you deserve to suffer and now the United States is going to go through its own economic collapse. People like you need to experience suffering.


Any country has the right to trade, or refuse to trade with whichever countries it desires.  That’s what sanctions are in the end, a refusal to trade.  Medications and humanitarian goods are almost always excused from sanctions.  

I’m sure you had no problem with almost the entire world sanctioning the Republic of South Africa for about a decade.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 19, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Any country has the right to trade, or refuse to trade with whichever countries it desires.  That’s what sanctions are in the end, a refusal to trade.  Medications and humanitarian goods are almost always excused from sanctions.
> 
> I’m sure you had no problem with almost the entire world sanctioning the Republic of South Africa for about a decade.



It's not just a mere refusal of the US, to trade with a particular country, but it also includes barring a nation from using the international banking system, freezing assets, not allowing merchant ships that dock in one of the ports of the sanctioned country, to dock at any port in the United States or in any country that desires to maintain good relations with the United States (i.e. the most powerful nation and largest economy in the world). When the US imposes sanctions on a nation, it's the people of that nation that suffer:





​

American sanctions are a crime against humanity, particularly against the people of developing countries, and that's one of the reasons we had foreigners flying planes into our buildings in NYC. They kill our children because we kill theirs. Unfortunately, there are Americans like you who support the crimes our government commits against innocent people around the world. You can ignore the evidence but others won't.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

miketx said:


> Come get us traitor.


wtf does that mean? lol. How many guns are you holding right now?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The problem with American society today is that tens of millions of our citizens are on anti-depressants. It's our culture that causes these mass shootings. Perhaps we can have laws that require a person who owns a firearm, including a combat rifle, to go through a psychological evaluation and 50 hours of training (firearm safety, studying the law, firearm handling, marksmanship). I believe that would stop most if not all of these mass shooting incidents. I'm against banning combat rifles, but I'm willing to compromise with people like yourself who are concerned with citizens owning assault rifles. We can make it more difficult for people to own those weapons, by requiring training and licensing.
> 
> Those who argue that the government would have a list of people who own these combat rifles. There's no way for the government to take away everyone's firearms, it doesn't have the resources. We live in a country with 330 million people. There aren't enough government agents to disarm the population, especially if the population refuses to cooperate. What can be done is require that all new, future firearms that are sold, require the buyer to be trained, licensed, and certified sane by a psyche to be stable enough to own a firearm.


Combat weapons should be off the table or else people will be able to acquire rockets launchers, howitzers and the like, because there's no limit on anything right now.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Combat weapons should be off the table or else people will be able to acquire rockets launchers, howitzers and the like, because there's no limit on anything right now.


There is a limit, people can't legally purchase what you mentioned without a license from the ATF. Small arms are in a different category than rockets and artillery.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> There is a limit, people can't legally purchase what you mentioned without a license from the ATF. Small arms are in a different category than rockets and artillery.


That's against the 2nd Amendment. Just saying. The right to bear arms, doesn't sound like there's a restriction there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Combat weapons should be off the table or else people will be able to acquire rockets launchers, howitzers and the like, because there's no limit on anything right now.



What is a "combat weapon," Herr Comrade?

Like these weapons of war?






What Nazis lack in intellect, they make up for with shear evil.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> There is a limit, people can't legally purchase what you mentioned without a license from the ATF. Small arms are in a different category than rockets and artillery.



Arms versus Munitions


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What is a "combat weapon," Herr Comrade?
> 
> Like these weapons of war?
> 
> ...


Things like the stuff today's US army uses. Or are you being obtuse on purpose?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Things like the stuff today's US army uses. Or are you being obtuse on purpose?


I'm pointing out the dishonesty of your bullshit.

A combat weapon is anything from a stick to an F-22

You want to disarm the enemies of the democrat party - simple as that.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 19, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm pointing out the dishonesty of your bullshit.
> 
> A combat weapon is anything from a stick to an F-22
> 
> You want to disarm the enemies of the democrat party - simple as that.


So no limits for you? Then I can send my 6 year old to school armed?


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Yeah right, seven billion dollars of Venezuela's petroleum assets have been frozen in the last three years and they can't use the primary, Western international banking credit system, required for trading oil on the international market. That's not going to affect Venezuela, nah. You're absurd. Venezuela is one of the most sanctioned nations on Earth. Even food is sanctioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me a "Capitalist" country with the resources that Venezuela possesses that has seen it's economy go in the toilet like they have!  Socialism doesn't work.  It never has.  It doesn't account for human nature.  It doesn't reward exceptionalism.  It encourages mediocrity.


----------



## miketx (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> wtf does that mean? lol. How many guns are you holding right now?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> It's not just a mere refusal of the US, to trade with a particular country, but it also includes barring a nation from using the international banking system, freezing assets, not allowing merchant ships that dock in one of the ports of the sanctioned country, to dock at any port in the United States or in any country that desires to maintain good relations with the United States (i.e. the most powerful nation and largest economy in the world). When the US imposes sanctions on a nation, it's the people of that nation that suffer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And sanctions on that level have to be approved by the international community, not a single government.
As for their effect on civilians, they are less severe than the effects of a war.  If the civilians don't like the effects of sanctions, all they have to do is replace their government with one acceptable to the civilized world.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Show me a "Capitalist" country with the resources that Venezuela possesses that has seen it's economy go in the toilet like they have!  Socialism doesn't work.  It never has.  It doesn't account for human nature.  It doesn't reward exceptionalism.  It encourages mediocrity.



Keep ignoring the fact that Venezuela and practically every other nation that identifies itself as Marxist is heavily sanctioned and threatened with annihilation by the US government and its allies. Socialism rewards genuine excellence, not your shallow "exceptionalism". If anything it's capitalism that encourages mediocrity since it does nothing more than privatize its profits and makes public its losses, demanding bailouts from the working class. The people that actually work and bear the burden of the capitalist's so-called "exceptionalism".  Your appeal to nature is stupid since human behavior isn't just conditioned by biology but by environmental factors as well. Upbringing, education, and cultural conditioning are significant contributors to the formation of human behavior, relationships, and values, so your "nature argument" is just silly. Should we go back to the caves?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 19, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> And sanctions on that level have to be approved by the international community, not a single government.
> As for their effect on civilians, they are less severe than the effects of a war.  If the civilians don't like the effects of sanctions, all they have to do is replace their government with one acceptable to the civilized world.



The effects of sanctions are often worse than war and people who can't eat, who are completely subjugated and impoverished don't have the means to fight and die to serve your socioeconomic, and geopolitical interests and demands. The international community for many years has been under the threat of sanctions and violence from the United States if they don't cooperate with its self-serving, imperialist foreign policies, that's why they cooperate. In fear that they will become the next target of American sanctions and military aggression. You make excuses for American imperialism, being completely indifferent to the suffering American sanctions cause throughout the world, but sooner or later you're going to pay the piper. Your evil version of America is going to crumble and you're going to become the sanctioned and starving population. At best, at worse, you might get nuked and people like yourself, with your mentality, deserve whatever evil comes their way. You deserve to suffer.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's against the 2nd Amendment. Just saying. The right to bear arms, doesn't sound like there's a restriction there.



We can apply some common sense. Everything doesn't have to be interpreted or understood in an absolute sense. There can be exceptions. I wouldn't want my neighbor to own a nuclear bomb. But I believe the American people should have access to combat rifles for self-defense, not just in their homes against street thugs, but against government tyranny as well. A populace armed with rifles could rapidly organize an effective resistance, not just against a tyrannical government but a foreign invader and occupier as well. They would eventually need more than rifles, but in the beginning, just rifles would be enough,  until heavier weapons are acquired.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So no limits for you? Then I can send my 6 year old to school armed?



ANNNNNDDDD the Nazi spews shit

Try again, but be honest this time.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Keep ignoring the fact that Venezuela and practically every other nation that identifies itself as Marxist is heavily sanctioned and threatened with annihilation by the US government and its allies. Socialism rewards genuine excellence, not your shallow "exceptionalism". If anything it's capitalism that encourages mediocrity since it does nothing more than privatize its profits and makes public its losses, demanding bailouts from the working class. The people that actually work and bear the burden of the capitalist's so-called "exceptionalism".  Your appeal to nature is stupid since human behavior isn't just conditioned by biology but by environmental factors as well. Upbringing, education, and cultural conditioning are significant contributors to the formation of human behavior, relationships, and values, so your "nature argument" is just silly. Should we go back to the caves?


How, pray tell does Socialism reward excellence?  There is a reason why exceptional people leave Communist nations and endure extreme hardship to get to a country like the US.  They KNOW that they will never receive what they should from their hard work if they stay in a country like Cuba!  They know that if they can just make it to the US then they will get what they deserve.  That's all exceptional people need.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Things like the stuff today's US army uses. Or are you being obtuse on purpose?



So you are ok with AR-15s…..since the no branch of the US military uses them?

But pump action shotguns are bad because every branch, including the Coast Guard uses the?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Keep ignoring the fact that Venezuela and practically every other nation that identifies itself as Marxist is heavily sanctioned and threatened with annihilation by the US government and its allies. Socialism rewards genuine excellence, not your shallow "exceptionalism". If anything it's capitalism that encourages mediocrity since it does nothing more than privatize its profits and makes public its losses, demanding bailouts
> 
> 
> CommunistFront said:
> ...



😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> How, pray tell does Socialism reward excellence?  There is a reason why exceptional people leave Communist nations and endure extreme hardship to get to a country like the US.  They KNOW that they will never receive what they should from their hard work if they stay in a country like Cuba!  They know that if they can just make it to the US then they will get what they deserve.  That's all exceptional people need.



Yep…go to medical school and sacrifice your youth to study medicine only to be treated as a government clock puncher when you graduate….that is socialism….


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 19, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The effects of sanctions are often worse than war and people who can't eat, who are completely subjugated and impoverished don't have the means to fight and die to serve your socioeconomic, and geopolitical interests and demands. The international community for many years has been under the threat of sanctions and violence from the United States if they don't cooperate with its self-serving, imperialist foreign policies, that's why they cooperate. In fear that they will become the next target of American sanctions and military aggression. You make excuses for American imperialism, being completely indifferent to the suffering American sanctions cause throughout the world, but sooner or later you're going to pay the piper. Your evil version of America is going to crumble and you're going to become the sanctioned and starving population. At best, at worse, you might get nuked and people like yourself, with your mentality, deserve whatever evil comes their way. You deserve to suffer.



You mean sanctions stop brutal dictators from expanding military and other repressive parts of their governments.

You don't give a fuck about people eating - you're a socialist - you care about dictators and ONLY dictators. 

Your hero Maduro is ROLLING in cash thanks to Biden's treason. NONE of it is getting to the starving masses. BUT Nicky is rebuilding his secret police force and spy networks to hunt down dissidents.

Sanctions keep brutal scum from having the resources to impose tyranny they way they want - and also to wage wars.

Vlad Putin was hurting under Trump with all those sanctions. Good thing for him he's been bribing Quid Pro for over 40 years. The moment Quid Pro got power, he destroyed America's energy sector to get the cash flowing to his mentor Vlad, so he could continue in invasion of Ukraine - that he had started LAST TIME Quid Pro was in the white house.

Notice Vlad didn't spread the Biden bucks around to the lower castes. 

The socialist way - let the peasants starve.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Combat weapons should be off the table or else people will be able to acquire rockets launchers, howitzers and the like, because there's no limit on anything right now.


I always have a combat weapon on the table.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep…go to medical school and sacrifice your youth to study medicine only to be treated as a government clock puncher when you graduate….that is socialism….



Being a "clock puncher" in the private sector is even worse. Management has less accountability towards its subordinates, and you have fewer means to express your grievances and assert your rights. If you've noticed, the government still holds elections, private enterprises don't. If you want to start ranting about how all government elections are supposedly rigged because orange-headed hamster didn't get re-elected to the presidency, prove it. Take it to court, oh wait you people already did that and your case was thrown out of court for lack of evidence. Your next response might be "the judges and courts are corrupt", the conspiracies never end for you. That's the foundation of your argument, everyone is out to get orange-head. He lost the popular vote in 2016, it was the electoral college that got him into office. Since 2000, all Republican presidents have lost the popular vote.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> How, pray tell does Socialism reward excellence?  There is a reason why exceptional people leave Communist nations and endure extreme hardship to get to a country like the US.  They KNOW that they will never receive what they should from their hard work if they stay in a country like Cuba!  They know that if they can just make it to the US then they will get what they deserve.  That's all exceptional people need.


My family left Cuba in 1961, the third wealthiest family in Cuba. We were "exceptional" alright, in exploiting the poor to make us rich. Cuba right now has some of the best doctors in the world, recognized as such by the World Health Organization. They're a poor country due to US sanctions, yet still manage to send thousands of doctors around the world, to communities that need doctors. The US embargo upon Cuba only hurts the Cuban people, that's why people leave Cuba. You don't know anything about Cuba.






​


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.



Not half as nuts as you sound ignoring the fact that EVERY tyrannical oppressive government in HISTORY first DISARMED their population without fail before taking it over!

Even worse, we see these scenarios being carried out RIGHT NOW in real time between the Canadian government, the Australian government and now the government of Denmark!


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Not half as nuts as you sound ignoring the fact that EVERY tyrannical oppressive government in HISTORY first DISARMED their population without fail before taking it over!
> 
> Even worse, we see these scenarios being carried out RIGHT NOW in real time between the Canadian government, the Australian government and now the government of Denmark!



Well, I don't know if one can prove that whenever a government wants to oppress its people it first passes laws to disarm its people. In the past, people didn't have the arms they needed to fight their government, due to a lack of resources and technology. But today we're living in a different era. I do believe law-abiding Americans, should have access to combat rifles and ammunition. Realize that in the not too distant future, maybe a decade from now or in fifteen years, anyone will be able to manufacture a rifle in the privacy of their home. Manufacturing technology is advancing at a rapid pace with 3D printing and affordable CNC machining. etc. Governments aren't going to be able to disarm their citizens, especially if people organize an effort to arm themselves. No one will be able to disarm them.




​

The media is trying to demonize this technology, because the ruling class, doesn't want the people to have this power. They want to maintain a monopoly on access to firearms. Here in America due to our Second Amendment, the situation is a bit better, but liberals in Washington can still pass a ban on "assault rifles" or combat rifles. They can make everyone who prints or manufacturers their own firarms, a criminal.


----------



## cnm (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

London now has a stabbing epidemic. People are being stabbed to death by street criminals. If law-abiding people are disarmed by law, the only ones that will remain with firearms are the criminals and government agents. That's it until people are able to easily manufacture firearms at home. There are many mass-stabbing incidents in China and in Europe, where a deranged killer goes around stabbing people to death. One psycho armed with a big knife can kill 20 people and it's happened before. Mass stabbings. So disarming yourself, thinking you're going to make society safe, is a delusion. If society isn't safe, it's due to the culture, the values people hold, and the economy as well (mass unemployment, not having enough food). It's not because people have access to weapons. People will always have access to knives and weapons in general, that can kill.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> London now has a stabbing epidemic. People are being stabbed to death by street criminals. If law-abiding people are disarmed by law, the only ones that will remain with firearms are the criminals and government agents. That's it until people are able to easily manufacture firearms at home. There are many mass-stabbing incidents in China and in Europe, where a deranged killer goes around stabbing people to death. One psycho armed with a big knife can kill 20 people and it's happened before. Mass stabbings. So disarming yourself, thinking you're going to make society safe, is a delusion. If society isn't safe, it's due to the culture, the values people hold, and the economy as well (mass unemployment, not having enough food). It's not because people have access to weapons. People will always have access to knives and weapons in general, that can kill.


You’re preaching to the choir.

In the United States there is no advocacy that guns be ‘banned’ or ‘confiscated’; in the United States there is no advocacy that citizens be ‘disarmed.’

Americans will continue to have ample access to all manner of weapons – including firearms – for lawful self-defense.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> You’re preaching to the choir.
> 
> In the United States there is no advocacy that guns be ‘banned’ or ‘confiscated’; in the United States there is no advocacy that citizens be ‘disarmed.’
> 
> Americans will continue to have ample access to all manner of weapons – including firearms – for lawful self-defense.



Not if left up to many "woke" liberals. Where I live here in NYC, we are all disarmed because the local city government doesn't respect our constitutional right to own firearms. Only government agents and street thugs have firearms. This is a Democrat-run city and state. There are advantages to living in a city or state run by liberals, like for example, people having better access to healthcare, public transit, social services..etc. But unfortunately, these same liberals are horrible when it comes to crime fighting, supporting law enforcement, and the Second Amendment. Conservatives tend to be much better at fighting street crime.


----------



## Oldestyle (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> My family left Cuba in 1961, the third wealthiest family in Cuba. We were "exceptional" alright, in exploiting the poor to make us rich. Cuba right now has some of the best doctors in the world, recognized as such by the World Health Organization. They're a poor country due to US sanctions, yet still manage to send thousands of doctors around the world, to communities that need doctors. The US embargo upon Cuba only hurts the Cuban people, that's why people leave Cuba. You don't know anything about Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're amusing.  You tout the glories of Socialism and then turn around and admit that your wealthy family fled Cuba when the Communists took over?  Your family didn't leave Cuba because of any sanctions imposed on it by the US...they left there because Castro was seizing property and wealth and your grandfather had enough common sense to see where that was heading.  As for what I know about Cuba?  I live in Florida.  I literally have dozens of Cuban friends.  Friends that are as anti Communist as anyone in the country BECAUSE they grew up in Cuba under Communism and know how awful it is!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We can apply some common sense. Everything doesn't have to be interpreted or understood in an absolute sense. There can be exceptions. I wouldn't want my neighbor to own a nuclear bomb. But I believe the American people should have access to combat rifles for self-defense, not just in their homes against street thugs, but against government tyranny as well. A populace armed with rifles could rapidly organize an effective resistance, not just against a tyrannical government but a foreign invader and occupier as well. They would eventually need more than rifles, but in the beginning, just rifles would be enough,  until heavier weapons are acquired.


So you're against the 2nd. Got it, and I should have known because you're a fucking commie, lol.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ANNNNNDDDD the Nazi spews shit
> 
> Try again, but be honest this time.


Then you're against the 2nd. Got it.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> So you are ok with AR-15s…..since the no branch of the US military uses them?
> 
> But pump action shotguns are bad because every branch, including the Coast Guard uses the?


I want to send my 6 year old to school armed. For or against?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Then you're against the 2nd. Got it.


No I believe you're wrong on this.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I want to send my 6 year old to school armed. For or against?


A 6 years old doesn't have adult rights. But their teacher should be armed


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> No I believe you're wrong on this.


Please quote the part in the 2nd Amendment were it puts age limits on carrying guns. I want my 6 year be packing at school, for or against?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A 6 years old doesn't have adult rights. But their teacher should be armed


Quote the part of the 2nd that specifies that. I'll wait.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Please quote the part in the 2nd Amendment were it puts age limits on carrying guns. I want my 6 year be packing at school, for or against?


When you are of the age to have adult rights.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When you are of the age to have adult rights.


Quote the part of the 2nd that specifies that. I'll wait.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Quote the part of the 2nd that specifies that. I'll wait.


6 year olds doesn't have adult rights. If they do show me where they are?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 6 year olds doesn't have adult rights. If they do show me where they are?


So you're against the 2nd. It doesn't say the right to bear arms has an age limit. Now you know what side you're on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're against the 2nd. It doesn't say the right to bear arms has an age limit. Now you know what side you're on.


The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males *at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


/----/ Well, I'm not a gun nut, but I do want to know how you gun grabbers plan to get the guns away from criminals.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males *at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age*


So you're saying that everyone who has a gun in the US has to be in a militia? And back then, 17 was an adult. Some states now you have to be 21 to be considered an adult. Are you making this up as you go along?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Well, I'm not a gun nut, but I do want to know how you gun grabbers plan to get the guns away from criminals.  View attachment 672273


Rifles, one per day, lol. Dishonest much?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> These people are terrified.  They've always been paranoid about the government, but now they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street any moment.  They think we live in tyranny.  This is what their media has done to them.
> 
> Imagine going through life like that.


/--/ *"they're also afraid that the Chinese tanks will be rolling down Main Street"*
No one said that, you big dope.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Rifles, one per day, lol. Dishonest much?


/----/ The latest FBI figures show there were 364 murders committed with rifles in 2019.


----------



## cnm (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A 6 years old doesn't have adult rights.


Ageism is an infringement of those rights, Shirley?


----------



## cnm (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males *at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age*


_32 U.S. Code Section 313 - Appointments and enlistments: age limitations_​_*Section* 328 - Active Guard and Reserve duty: Governor's authority *32* U.S. Code *Section* *313* - Appointments and enlistments: age limitations (a) To be eligible for original enlistment in the National Guard, a person must be at least 17 years of age and under 45, or under 64 years of age and a former member of the Regular Army, Regular Navy, Regular Air Force, or Regular Marine Corps._​
So the right of people outside these categories to bear and carry arms may be infringed, right?

Like six year olds, all women, many aged men, all those under 17...


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ The latest FBI figures show there were 364 murders committed with rifles in 2019.


So you just ignore all the other gun deaths? Totally dishonest. EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

cnm said:


> _32 U.S. Code Section 313 - Appointments and enlistments: age limitations_​_*Section* 328 - Active Guard and Reserve duty: Governor's authority *32* U.S. Code *Section* *313* - Appointments and enlistments: age limitations (a) To be eligible for original enlistment in the National Guard, a person must be at least 17 years of age and under 45, or under 64 years of age and a former member of the Regular Army, Regular Navy, Regular Air Force, or Regular Marine Corps._​
> So the right of people outside these categories to bear and carry arms may be infringed, right?
> 
> Like six year olds, all women, many aged men, all those under 17...


When the Redcoats or Indians were coming, dads in his family were telling their sons, you have to put that rifle down, you're not old enough to defend our home.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 20, 2022)

JGalt said:


> OK, I'll come clean. They're really to protect us against creepy people on internet discussion boards.


You are wrong and I doughty you know anyone that owns one. I also believe you have never gone out for a day shooting them. So since all you know is what other idiots tell you shut up talking of something you know nothing about.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 20, 2022)

badbob85037 said:


> You are wrong and I doughty you know anyone that owns one. I also believe you have never gone out for a day shooting them. So since all you know is what other idiots tell you shut up talking of something you know nothing about.



No idea where you're coming from, bro. I collect, repair, shoot, and hunt with firearms. I handload 10 different calibers, have a range in my back yard, and have carried a concealed Glock G19 every day I leave the house, for the last 11 years.

You must be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


I've answered this one several times. Asymmetric warfare has been successful for several countries that were technologically less advanced than the other side. Afghanistan and Vietnam come to mind. 

Another issue  is that it's illegal for the regular military to enforce US law so the Government would have to rely on the National Guard and the police. These forces would potentially be firing on their friends, family and neighbors and they will not do that. If you bring National Guard and police from other states I bet money they will have to fight there counter parts and then we have a civil war.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you just ignore all the other gun deaths? Totally dishonest. EPIC FAIL!


/——-/ Your gun grabber hysteria doesn’t even make the top 12. 12 Leading Causes of Death in the United States


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Things like the stuff today's US army uses. Or are you being obtuse on purpose?



So a Kbar knife must be illegal to own?  Jeeps obviously have to be outlawed - they practically scream "military vehicle." Hummers have to go too. Oh and Doc Martins.

You're being an idiot.

You seek to disarm the enemies of your party - nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're against the 2nd. Got it, and I should have known because you're a fucking commie, lol.



No I'm not against law-abiding citizens owning combat rifles.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So a Kbar knife must be illegal to own?  Jeeps obviously have to be outlawed - they practically scream "military vehicle." Hummers have to go too. Oh and Doc Martins.
> 
> You're being an idiot.
> 
> You seek to disarm the enemies of your party - nothing more, nothing less.


/——-/ And don’t forget other things the military uses like camouflage clothing, nail clippers, toothbrushes, combs and cell phones. Ban them all.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Then you're against the 2nd. Got it.



Duhhhrrrrr

You need new lies if you're going to disarm the peasants on behalf of your Reich.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I want to send my 6 year old to school armed. For or against?



As long as you send him with cigarettes, a bottle of vodka for lunch and lots of porn.

Fucking moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Please quote the part in the 2nd Amendment were it puts age limits on carrying guns. I want my 6 year be packing at school, for or against?


{ “Militia” in the American legal lexicon means the entirety of the able-bodied *adult population,* properly organized, armed, and disciplined pursuant to statute in some effective manner at all times. This ties in directly with Congress’s constitutional power and duty “[t]o provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the Militia”.}









						"Militia": Defined by Law | Constitutional Militia
					

At the moment the Constitution was ratified, Congress, the President, and the Supreme Court existed only on the paper that created them. The Militia had been, and were then, in existence as a matter of fact and law, at all times, for over 150 years.




					constitutionalmilitia.org
				




Your bullshit fails again, moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males *at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age*



Somehow he thought he was clever...

Sad.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> You're amusing.  You tout the glories of Socialism and then turn around and admit that your wealthy family fled Cuba when the Communists took over?  Your family didn't leave Cuba because of any sanctions imposed on it by the US...they left there because Castro was seizing property and wealth and your grandfather had enough common sense to see where that was heading.  As for what I know about Cuba?  I live in Florida.  I literally have dozens of Cuban friends.  Friends that are as anti Communist as anyone in the country BECAUSE they grew up in Cuba under Communism and know how awful it is!




*Oldestyle writes:*

You're amusing.  You tout the glories of Socialism and then turn around and admit that your wealthy family fled Cuba when the Communists took over?  Your family didn't leave Cuba because of any sanctions imposed on it by the US..

*Response:*

How does that in any way support your foolish assertion that US sanctions don't hurt the Cuban people?

*Oldestyle writes:*
there because Castro was seizing property and wealth and your grandfather had enough common sense to see where that was heading.

*Response:*

Capitalists should've treated their workers better and cared more for the Cuban working class. American companies were also in control of Cuba's major industries and resources. It was essentially a colony of the United States. The Cuban aristocracy was in bed with American imperialists. My father and grandfather were both educated and groomed in the United States.

*Oldestyle writes:*

As for what I know about Cuba?  I live in Florida.  I literally have dozens of Cuban friends.  Friends that are as anti Communist as anyone in the country BECAUSE they grew up in Cuba under Communism and know how awful it is!

*Response:*

 I was born and raised in Miami, Florida. The people you're referring to, grew up in Cuba, under American sanctions. Cuba is a country under the heel of the United States, economically and otherwise.  About a year ago Marco Rubio and other conservative Republican politicians were threatening to invade Cuba. Put boots on the ground in Havana. You don't have much of an argument against socialism with respect to its efficacy and effectiveness, if you're sanctioning socialist countries and threatening them with war.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're saying that everyone who has a gun in the US has to be in a militia? And back then, 17 was an adult. Some states now you have to be 21 to be considered an adult. Are you making this up as you go along?



You're not very bright.

Every abled bodied adult CITIZEN who is not a criminal IS in the militia - you drooling fool.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I want to send my 6 year old to school armed. For or against?


/----/ Something only an irresponsible parent would do.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> My family left Cuba in 1961, the third wealthiest family in Cuba. We were "exceptional" alright, in exploiting the poor to make us rich. Cuba right now has some of the best doctors in the world, recognized as such by the World Health Organization. They're a poor country due to US sanctions, yet still manage to send thousands of doctors around the world, to communities that need doctors. The US embargo upon Cuba only hurts the Cuban people, that's why people leave Cuba. You don't know anything about Cuba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/-------/ Silly Cubans fleeing Workers' Paradise with the world's best doctors trying to reach evil, greedy, xenophobic, racist, capitalistic America that is destroying the enviroment with air conditioners and SUVs.  Why don't you meet them in the Florida Keys and re-educate them on the errors of their ways?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-------/ Silly Cubans fleeing Workers' Paradise with the world's best doctors trying to reach evil, greedy, xenophobic, racist, capitalistic America that is destroying the enviroment with air conditioners and SUVs.  Why don't you meet them in the Florida Keys and re-educate them on the errors of their ways?
> View attachment 672341



Lift the sanctions or you're going to get a lot more Cubans, Nicaraguans..etc. You know all of those brown-skinned folks you don't like, over there in country bumpkinville.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Your gun grabber hysteria doesn’t even make the top 12. 12 Leading Causes of Death in the United States


That's just obfuscation. Another EPIC FAIL! You're on a roll!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So a Kbar knife must be illegal to own?  Jeeps obviously have to be outlawed - they practically scream "military vehicle." Hummers have to go too. Oh and Doc Martins.
> 
> You're being an idiot.
> 
> You seek to disarm the enemies of your party - nothing more, nothing less.


I'm a Libertarian, not sure how armed we are, lol.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No I'm not against law-abiding citizens owning combat rifles.


Isn't that what Mao said?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> As long as you send him with cigarettes, a bottle of vodka for lunch and lots of porn.
> 
> Fucking moron.


That's not even in the 2nd, and you call me a moron, lol.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I'm a Libertarian, not sure how armed we are, lol.



Libertarian my ass. Joseph Stalin ain't Murray Rothbard - Adolf Hitler ain't Ayn Rand.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> { “Militia” in the American legal lexicon means the entirety of the able-bodied *adult population,* properly organized, armed, and disciplined pursuant to statute in some effective manner at all times. This ties in directly with Congress’s constitutional power and duty “[t]o provide for organizing, arming, and disciplining, the Militia”.}
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you can't quote the Constitution. You realize you just failed EPICALLY, don't you?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're not very bright.
> 
> Every abled bodied adult CITIZEN who is not a criminal IS in the militia - you drooling fool.


I'm not. How many strikes is that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's not even in the 2nd, and you call me a moron, lol.



ROFL

Some things are meant for grown ups.

When you grow up, you might understand.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Something only an irresponsible parent would do.


Allowed by the 2nd or not?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I'm not. How many strikes is that?



You're not a citizen? Or you're not an adult?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Allowed by the 2nd or not?



Not. The militia is all abled bodied adult CITIZENS.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Allowed by the 2nd or not?


/------/ Stop playing stupid. There are age restrictions in the Bill of Rights. If you give your child a gun to take to school. you belong in jail. 

The second Act, passed May 8, 1792, provided for the organization of the state militias. It conscripted every "free able-bodied white male citizen" between the ages of 18 and 45 into a local militia company. (This was later expanded to all males, regardless of race, between the ages of 18 and 54 in 1862.)

14th Amendment: 
Section 1​The right of citizens of the United States, who are eighteen years of age or older, to vote shall not be denied or abridged by the United States or by any State on account of age.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Lift the sanctions or you're going to get a lot more Cubans, Nicaraguans..etc. You know all of those brown-skinned folks you don't like, over there in country bumpkinville.


/----/  Cuba can get whatever they want from other countries. The notion that they are 100% dependent on the US for goods and services is idiotic and a bald-faced lie. Blaming the US embargo is just a propaganda piece. Even with free trade with the US, the Cuban people will still be in a communist slave state. Only the Commie leaders will benefit. 
https://autenticacuba.com › what-countries-can-trade-with-cuba
Who Does Cuba Do Trade With?​
StatisticsExports$2.63 billion (2017 est.)Export goodsPetroleum, nickel, medical products, sugar, tobacco, fish, citrus, coffeeMain export partnersVenezuela 17.8% Spain 12.2% Russia 7.9% Lebanon 6.1% Indonesia 4.5% Germany 4.3% (2017)Imports$11.06 billion (2017 est.)


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/  Cuba can get whatever they want from other countries. The notion that they are 100% dependent on the US for goods and services is idiotic and a bald-faced lie. Blaming the US embargo is just a propaganda piece. Even with free trade with the US, the Cuban people will still be in a communist slave state. Only the Commie leaders will benefit.
> https://autenticacuba.com › what-countries-can-trade-with-cuba
> Who Does Cuba Do Trade With?​
> StatisticsExports$2.63 billion (2017 est.)Export goodsPetroleum, nickel, medical products, sugar, tobacco, fish, citrus, coffeeMain export partnersVenezuela 17.8% Spain 12.2% Russia 7.9% Lebanon 6.1% Indonesia 4.5% Germany 4.3% (2017)Imports$11.06 billion (2017 est.)



Cuba doesn't have access to the international banking system or lines of credit. It can't open an account in any bank. It also can't import a long list of products and materials, including spare parts for a lot of its machinery. So obviously you're very ignorant. During the pandemic, Cuba couldn't import respirators or syringes. If the embargo is nothing, as people like you assert, then lift it. I say that to my fellow Cuban Americans in Miami, who are so adamant about sanctioning Cuba. If I tell them that the economic difficulties in Cuba are the result of the sanctions, they say " no no, it's socialism". So I respond, "OK, lift the sanctions then. Why impose sanctions if they don't do anything to Cuba?" and they answer "No!! WE MUST CONTINUE WITH THE SANCTIONS!!!". Sanctions supposedly don't do shit, right? Why continue with them? Obviously, they do a tremendous amount of harm, that's why the US government imposes sanctions on nations that don't toe the line and submit to its imperialist agenda.

Continue denying the destructive effects of US foreign policy on nations like Cuba, Nicaragua, Honduras..etc, and you'll just get more of us spicks running across your border. How about that? More of us Hispanics, taking your jobs and fucking your white daughters. We'll name your grandchildren Juan and Maria, and feed them Tacos (we'll also teach them Spanish).


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Somehow he thought he was clever...
> 
> Sad.


He's playing out of his league now.


----------



## BackAgain (Jul 20, 2022)

All devoted communists are stupid. 
CommunistFront is a devoted communist. 
Therefore, CommunistFront is stupid. 

Discuss. 

Try to focus on the relationship between the syllogism and the truth value of the premises. Also, try to *relate* the syllogism to the *thread topic*. Similarities?  Differences?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


The reality in most of this long post makes sense.  The takeaway of the last sentence needs explanation.  What radical changes if the Democrats have a hold on the White House and The Congress?

BIG LIES don't hold water, and yet the easily led faux conservatives have been brainwashed that the "left" supports Communism, Socialism and Marxism; these are foolish BIG LIES and yet they proof that ignorance and fear is a powerful tactic to get voters to elect a far right radical Republican Party.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Cuba doesn't have access to the international banking system or lines of credit. It can't open an account in any bank. It also can't import a long list of products and materials, including spare parts for a lot of its machinery. So obviously you're very ignorant. During the pandemic, Cuba couldn't import respirators or syringes. If the embargo is nothing, as people like you assert, then lift it. I say that to my fellow Cuban Americans in Miami, who are so adamant about sanctioning Cuba. If I tell them that the economic difficulties in Cuba are the result of the sanctions, they say " no no, it's socialism". So I respond, "OK, lift the sanctions then. Why impose sanctions if they don't do anything to Cuba?" and they answer "No!! WE MUST CONTINUE WITH THE SANCTIONS!!!". Sanctions supposedly don't do shit, right? Why continue with them? Obviously, they do a tremendous amount of harm, that's why the US government imposes sanctions on nations that don't toe the line and submit to its imperialist agenda.
> 
> Continue denying the destructive effects of US foreign policy on nations like Cuba, Nicaragua, Honduras..etc, and you'll just get more of us spicks running across your border. How about that? More of us Hispanics, taking your jobs and fucking your white daughters. We'll name your grandchildren Juan and Maria, and feed them Tacos (we'll teach them Spanish).
> 
> View attachment 672360​


*"Cuba doesn't have access to the international banking system or lines of credit."*

Thank Castro for that. Nothing stopping them from rejoining. And Cuba can import anything it wants. 
CUBA AND IMF MEMBERSHIP​Cuba was an original member of the IMF. However, it withdrew in 1964, one of very few members that have taken such a drastic step in the three-quarters of a century since the institution’s founding.





__





						Cuba's Top Imports 2021
					

Main imported products imported by Cuba in 2021 organized by major categories machinery, electronics, cereals & meat




					www.worldstopexports.com
				



The following product groups represent the highest dollar value in Cuba’s import purchases during 2020. Also shown is the percentage share each product category represents in terms of overall imports into Cuba.

Machinery including computers: US$509.3 million (14.8% of total imports)
Electrical machinery, equipment: $303.3 million (8.8%)
Meat: $269.3 million (7.8%)
Cereals: $243.7 million (7.1%)
Plastics, plastic articles: $164.2 million (4.8%)
Dairy, eggs, honey: $138.1 million (4%)
Vehicles: $121.5 million (3.5%)
Articles of iron or steel: $104.5 million (3%)
Furniture, bedding, lighting, signs, prefabricated buildings: $87.2 million (2.5%)
Other chemical goods: $81.2 million (2.4%)
And Cuba lifted its own sanctions to get medical supplies. So go pound sand.








						Cuba lifts customs restrictions on food and medicine after biggest protests in decades | CNN
					

Cuba announced on Wednesday it was temporarily lifting restrictions on travelers bringing food, medicines and hygiene products into the country in an apparent acknowledgment of demands from anti-government demonstrators.




					www.cnn.com
				




Furthermore:








						Cuba says U.S. embargo is 'obstacle' to getting coronavirus-fighting supplies. Not so, says U.S.
					

The embargo is “the main obstacle to purchase the medicines, equipment and material required to confront the pandemic,” Cuba's Foreign Minister tweeted.




					www.nbcnews.com
				



The U.S. government told NBC News:

According to a U.S. State Department spokesperson, in 2019 the U.S. exported $3.7 million worth of medicine and supplies to Cuba, including diagnostic equipment and supplies “to support the Cuban people.” They also authorized the export of hundreds of millions of dollars worth of medical goods in 2019 (President Trump) . The U.S. accuses Cuba’s government of mismanaging its economy and of not addressing the Cuban people’s most basic needs. “It alone is responsible for the ongoing medical supply shortages,” the spokesperson said in a statement.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The reality in most of this long post makes sense.  The takeaway of the last sentence needs explanation.  What radical changes if the Democrats have a hold on the White House and The Congress?
> 
> BIG LIES don't hold water, and yet the easily led faux conservatives have been brainwashed that the "left" supports Communism, Socialism and Marxism; these are foolish BIG LIES and yet they proof that ignorance and fear is a powerful tactic to get voters to elect a far right radical Republican Party.


/----/ Communist Party USA Chairman Vows Cooperation With Democratic Party
The chairman of the National Committee of the Communist Party USA has penned a 2,023-word manifesto making the critical point that American Communists are eager to work with the Democratic Party to advance the modern communist agenda and achieve communist goals.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The Vietnamese is another good example of how people can resist a more powerful, better-equiped military. The American people must remain armed.


You don't know nor understand the casualties suffered by the Vietnamese Population during their civil war as known in Vietnam today as the American War.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> *"Cuba doesn't have access to the international banking system or lines of credit."*
> 
> Thank Castro for that. Nothing stopping them from rejoining. And Cuba can import anything it wants.
> CUBA AND IMF MEMBERSHIP​Cuba was an original member of the IMF. However, it withdrew in 1964, one of very few members that have taken such a drastic step in the three-quarters of a century since the institution’s founding.
> ...



What do you mean by "Cuba can rejoin" the American controlled and regulated, international banking system? It can't unless it adopts capitalism or an American puppet government. Cuban citizens can't conduct business abroad, open bank accounts or lines of credit from Cuba. Without access to the international banking system, Cuba has to pay for everything in cash and companies that trade with Cuba can't conduct business with the United States. Merchant ships that dock in Cuban ports, can't dock in American ports for at least six months. Cruiseships that dock in Cuba, can't dock anywhere in the United States or any of its territories. Your list of items is meager compared to what Cuba needs. You're actually proving my case. Thanks.

The IMF is nothing more than a tool of the American ruling class to create captive markets in the developing world. An attempt to control markets and resources, by privatizing the major centers of economic power in developing countries and having those countries establish business partnerships with American companies, that eventually, take a major share of that nation's local economy. The fact that you're defending the IMF shows how ignorant you are of American imperialism.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> You don't know nor understand the casualties suffered by the Vietnamese Population during their civil war as known in Vietnam today as the American War.



The Vietnamese, and the Taliban, both beat a much better-equipped military. Yes, the Vietnamese war (they refer to it as the American war), was brutal, resulting in the death of at least three million Vietnamese. Even today there are people dying from American undetonated ordinance that detonates, like mines..etc. The effects of agent orange are also still felt today. Nonetheless, Vietnam is a beautiful country and it is flourishing, with its socialist government. Most if not all of the sanctions have been lifted, thanks to President Clinton: 






						President Clinton ends trade embargo of Vietnam
					

President Bill Clinton lifts a 19-year-old trade embargo of the Republic of Vietnam.  The embargo had been in place since 1975, when North Vietnamese forces




					www.history.com


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Not. The militia is all abled bodied adult CITIZENS.


You made that up because the 2nd says no such thing.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /------/ Stop playing stupid. There are age restrictions in the Bill of Rights. If you give your child a gun to take to school. you belong in jail.
> 
> The second Act, passed May 8, 1792, provided for the organization of the state militias. It conscripted every "free able-bodied white male citizen" between the ages of 18 and 45 into a local militia company. (This was later expanded to all males, regardless of race, between the ages of 18 and 54 in 1862.)
> 
> ...


Voting has nothing to do with the 2nd, you have nothing so you spray crap all over. Got it.

As for the militia, you don't have to be in one to have a gun. Now you know.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Not. The militia is all abled bodied adult CITIZENS.


The second allows guns outside a militia. Or didn't you know that?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Communist Party USA Chairman Vows Cooperation With Democratic Party
> The chairman of the National Committee of the Communist Party USA has penned a 2,023-word manifesto making the critical point that American Communists are eager to work with the Democratic Party to advance the modern communist agenda and achieve communist goals.



I'm not affiliated with the Communist Party USA.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I'm not affiliated with the Communist Party USA.


/——-/ I’m not affiliated with any bloodthirsty, cutthroat, communist dictatorship party, even ones that pretend to be all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Voting has nothing to do with the 2nd, you have nothing so you spray crap all over. Got it.
> 
> As for the militia, you don't have to be in one to have a gun. Now you know.


/———-/I said the Constitution has several age restrictions, and I listed two examples, one for the 2nd, one for the 14th. Sorry I confused you. I’ll dumb down my responses to you in the future.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Cuba doesn't have access to the international banking system or lines of credit. It can't open an account in any bank. It also can't import a long list of products and materials, including spare parts for a lot of its machinery. So obviously you're very ignorant. During the pandemic, Cuba couldn't import respirators or syringes. If the embargo is nothing, as people like you assert, then lift it. I say that to my fellow Cuban Americans in Miami, who are so adamant about sanctioning Cuba. If I tell them that the economic difficulties in Cuba are the result of the sanctions, they say " no no, it's socialism". So I respond, "OK, lift the sanctions then. Why impose sanctions if they don't do anything to Cuba?" and they answer "No!! WE MUST CONTINUE WITH THE SANCTIONS!!!". Sanctions supposedly don't do shit, right? Why continue with them? Obviously, they do a tremendous amount of harm, that's why the US government imposes sanctions on nations that don't toe the line and submit to its imperialist agenda.
> 
> Continue denying the destructive effects of US foreign policy on nations like Cuba, Nicaragua, Honduras..etc, and you'll just get more of us spicks running across your border. How about that? More of us Hispanics, taking your jobs and fucking your white daughters. We'll name your grandchildren Juan and Maria, and feed them Tacos (we'll also teach them Spanish).
> 
> View attachment 672360​


Cuba can import spare parts from sources all over the world.   The o poly parts it can’t import are for all those forties and fifties American cars running around.  Guess what Americans have trouble finding parts for those cars as well.  Almost all of Cuba’s machinery is old communist bloc stuff that is long out of production so parts are rare for it.  If you look at the chart above, Cuba’s problem is that it exports less than three billion dollars and imports more than eleven billion dollars of stuff.  No one is preventing Cuba from joining the various IMIs like the IMF except Cuba.  Cuba refuses to restructure its governmental and economic systems to attract foreign capital leaving it dependent on fellow failed countries like Venezuela.  
Guess what, people won’t invest in countries that have a history of nationalizing foreign properties and investments.  Cuba has and is creating its own financial problems, not the American embargo which the rest of the world has ignored for decades.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ I’m not affiliated with any bloodthirsty, cutthroat, communist dictatorship party, even ones that pretend to be all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Cuba can import spare parts from sources all over the world.   The o poly parts it can’t import are for all those forties and fifties American cars running around.  Guess what Americans have trouble finding parts for those cars as well.  Almost all of Cuba’s machinery is old communist bloc stuff that is long out of production so parts are rare for it.  If you look at the chart above, Cuba’s problem is that it exports less than three billion dollars and imports more than eleven billion dollars of stuff.  No one is preventing Cuba from joining the various IMIs like the IMF except Cuba.  Cuba refuses to restructure its governmental and economic systems to attract foreign capital leaving it dependent on fellow failed countries like Venezuela.
> Guess what, people won’t invest in countries that have a history of nationalizing foreign properties and investments.  Cuba has and is creating its own financial problems, not the American embargo which the rest of the world has ignored for decades.



If the sanctions aren't doing anything as you claim, then have the sanctions lifted. Cuba doesn't need foreign capitalists or imperialists owning its resources or taking control of its major industries. That should be owned publicly, by the Cuban people. Each nation has a right to choose which economic system it wants to adopt and the United States has no right to impose capitalism or anything else upon any other country.

The IMF is a front organization for the American ruling class to take control of resources and markets of developing countries. You deny it because you've been brainwashed by your capitalist masters. You're not even a capitalist yourself, you're a brainwashed working-class person defending a system that undermines your interests and life.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You made that up because the 2nd says no such thing.




I provided you sources. You're just being obtuse because your talking points have been destroyed.

The Supreme Court ruled in Presser vs. Illinois 1886,
{“It is undoubtedly true that all citizens capable of bearing arms constitute the reserved military force or reserve militia of the United states, as well as that of the states; and in view of this prerogative of the general government as well as of its general powers, the States’ cannot, even laying the constitutional provisions in question out of view, prohibit the people from keeping and bearing arms, so as to deprive the United States of their rightful resource for maintaining the public security, and disable the people from performing their duty to the General Government.”}

You face planted because the talking points you post are foolish.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> The second allows guns outside a militia. Or didn't you know that?


 It enumerates the right due to the need of a militia that is all citizens defending their homes and families.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I'm not affiliated with the Communist Party USA.


 I'm sure you're not.

You appear to be 100% troll.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> The reality in most of this long post makes sense.  The takeaway of the last sentence needs explanation.  What radical changes if the Democrats have a hold on the White House and The Congress?
> 
> BIG LIES don't hold water, and yet the easily led faux conservatives have been brainwashed that the "left" supports Communism, Socialism and Marxism; these are foolish BIG LIES and yet they proof that ignorance and fear is a powerful tactic to get voters to elect a far right radical Republican Party.


Irony is when a leftist call someone a liar while lying off their ass


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> If the sanctions aren't doing anything as you claim, then have the sanctions lifted. Cuba doesn't need foreign capitalists or imperialists owning its resources or taking control of its major industries. That should be owned publicly, by the Cuban people. Each nation has a right to choose which economic system it wants to adopt and the United States has no right to impose capitalism or anything else upon any other country.
> 
> The IMF is a front organization for the American ruling class to take control of resources and markets of developing countries. You deny it because you've been brainwashed by your capitalist masters. You're not even a capitalist yourself, you're a brainwashed working-class person defending a system that undermines your interests and life.


Reduced to replying to yourself?

Sad.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Irony is when a leftist call someone a liar while lying off their ass


If you claim Libel of me you are the damn liar.  My comments in my threads and posts are all honest.  When I make mistake I apologize, but I'm not a damn liar as are all of the trumpsters and gun lovers like you.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The Vietnamese, and the Taliban, both beat a much better-equipped military. Yes, the Vietnamese war (they refer to it as the American war), was brutal, resulting in the death of at least three million Vietnamese. Even today there are people dying from American undetonated ordinance that detonates, like mines..etc. The effects of agent orange are also still felt today. Nonetheless, Vietnam is a beautiful country and it is flourishing, with its socialist government. Most if not all of the sanctions have been lifted, thanks to President Clinton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mea culpa, you understand the casualties of this conflict.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> View attachment 672429​


/——/ Folks, ignore communists’ words, but pay attention to their deeds. The commiefront is out of talking points.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> If the sanctions aren't doing anything as you claim, then have the sanctions lifted. Cuba doesn't need foreign capitalists or imperialists owning its resources or taking control of its major industries. That should be owned publicly, by the Cuban people. Each nation has a right to choose which economic system it wants to adopt and the United States has no right to impose capitalism or anything else upon any other country.
> 
> The IMF is a front organization for the American ruling class to take control of resources and markets of developing countries. You deny it because you've been brainwashed by your capitalist masters. You're not even a capitalist yourself, you're a brainwashed working-class person defending a system that undermines your interests and life.


/——/ Nope, not until Cuba frees her people.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Voting has nothing to do with the 2nd, you have nothing so you spray crap all over. Got it.
> 
> As for the militia, you don't have to be in one to have a gun. Now you know.


/——-/ Maybe you aren’t playing stupid. How can you be so dense as not to see my point?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I want to send my 6 year old to school armed. For or against?


Mine?
Perfectly OK.
Yours?
Probably not.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Nope, not until Cuba frees her people.



Hurt the Cuban people until their government complies with the demands of a foreign power. Ironically America isn't free, it's a plutocracy, ruled by corporations.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Well, I'm not a gun nut, but I do want to know how you gun grabbers plan to get the guns away from criminals.  View attachment 672273


So there is citation to your stats. List only rifles and not guns.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Folks, ignore communists’ words, but pay attention to their deeds. The commiefront is out of talking points. View attachment 672458



Thanks to US sanctions. 

Before castro most Cubans had no access to healthcare, education and their country's resources and sugar fields were owned by American companies. Being free of American imperialism and exploitation is what most Cubans on the Island prefer, regardless of the austerities forced upon them by US sanctions.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 20, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> If you claim Libel of me you are the damn liar.  My comments in my threads and posts are all honest.  When I make mistake I apologize, but I'm not a damn liar as are all of the trumpsters and gun lovers like you.


Nope trigger I called as it is you are a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 20, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Nope trigger I called as it is you are a lying sack of shit.


That's all you've got, ad hominems and not facts or evidence to support your crap.  I see reality, and you see what you want to see.  Careful, someone might want to put you on 5150 W&I and conclude you are a Paranoid Schizophrenic.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Hurt the Cuban people until their government complies with the demands of a foreign power. Ironically America isn't free, it's a plutocracy, ruled by corporations.


Perhaps you should quit posting here and move to Cuba.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Thanks to US sanctions.
> 
> Before castro most Cubans had no access to healthcare, education and their country's resources and sugar fields were owned by American companies. Being free of American imperialism and exploitation is what most Cubans on the Island prefer, regardless of the austerities forced upon them by US sanctions.


Then why are Cubans risking their lives and freedoms trying to get Florida despite the draconian penalties imposed on people caught in the act of fleeing?


----------



## BothWings (Jul 20, 2022)

In Germany in the 1930's, Jews were nerdy pacifists who mostly didn't own guns. If they had been armed and zealous, dominating them would likely have been a different story than what history shows now. 

I belong to JPFO, by the way: Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership. They are the Jewish NRA, but you don't need to be Jewish to join.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Thanks to US sanctions.
> 
> Before castro most Cubans had no access to healthcare, education and their country's resources and sugar fields were owned by American companies. Being free of American imperialism and exploitation is what most Cubans on the Island prefer, regardless of the austerities forced upon them by US sanctions.


Before Castro Cuba had a thriving middle class and per capita income was above most Latin American.  It was also a popular tourist destination.

In 1958, before the revolution Cuba had a higher gdp per capita ppp adjusted than Ireland and Austria, almost double that of Spain and Japan's per capita income. It was about 30% to 40% of GDP per capita of the US and larger than at least 10 US states. Despite its small size and only 6.5 million inhabitants in 1958, Cuba was the 29th largest economy in the world.
In 1958 Cuba had more doctors and dentists per capita than Britain, and lower infant mortality than France and Germany – the 13th-lowest in the world.
In 1957, Cuba was the best country in Latin America in terms of percentage of households with electricity, followed by Uruguay. Cuba was also the country of Ibero-America with the most electric home appliances per capita and the second in the world in the number of radio receivers.
Castro made things worse for everyone except the Castro brothers.  Raul still rules Cuba with an iron fist.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 20, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Thanks to US sanctions.
> 
> Before castro most Cubans had no access to healthcare, education and their country's resources and sugar fields were owned by American companies. Being free of American imperialism and exploitation is what most Cubans on the Island prefer, regardless of the austerities forced upon them by US sanctions.



Then why do they leave the first chance they get? Braving open ocean to escape the socialist prison camp of Cuba?

Why have you not moved there?

Go, be happy.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Then why do they leave the first chance they get? Braving open ocean to escape the socialist prison camp of Cuba?
> 
> Why have you not moved their?
> 
> Go, be happy.


/——/ That Commie apologist won’t answer your obvious question.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Perhaps you should quit posting here and move to Cuba.



Lift the sanctions. When Obama lifted many of the sanctions in 2014, Cuba began to flourish economically, with its socialist, centrally planned economy. The living standards of Cubans began to improve. Conditions on the Island were much better. Sanctions and threats of war, only undermines democracy and forces countries to centralize power in an effort to survive. As far as me moving to Cuba, I prefer to remain here because all of you trailer-park white people hate Hispanics migrating and living here in your "white country", and I'm Hispanic. For that reason alone, I would stay here. I want America to become even more full of Spanish-speaking, arroz con pollo-eating, cafe con leche drinking, spicks like me.





....and that's exactly what's happening. You can't stop it, you know why? Because you're dumb.






 If you Cracker Barrel eating, country bumpkins were smart, you would realize the destructive effects of US sanctions on Latin America *AND YOU WOULD STOP THAT SHIT.*
You would allow those Latin American countries to develop their economies and improve the standard of living of their people, that way they won't continue coming here to your country, they'll stay over there in theirs. Do you see how easy this shit is? It's easy, but you're just too dumb and arrogant to figure that out.





​
You're swallowing too much of that cheap dip. It's rotting your brain. You need to spit in the cup, don't swallow it. Spit in the cup.


Let people decide for themselves what type of government and economic system they want for themselves. You do your shit, and they do theirs, and everyone lives happily ever after. But* NO,* you need to support American wealthy imperialists, who like their cheap spick labor and want to control all of the markets and resources of Central and South America. When those Latin American countries sa_y "No Gringo, this is our shit, you already have your shit, so stop trying to take all of our shit"_ , the American ruling elite, comprised mostly of white Caucasians, that don't give a hoot about you working-class "southern folks" (I care more for rednecks than they do), get American politicians in Washington to impose sanctions on Latin American countries that refuse to bend over and take it up the boo-boo.


*THE BOO BOO*​

Unfortunately, since your self-esteem and self-worth are completely based upon the US government's ability to bully and control other countries, and the size of your pickup truck..







You will continue supporting American imperialism and bullying, resulting in more spicks like me running through your border into your country...


​

Or being born here like I was. I was born in Miami, Florida, a city that is now at least 80% Hispanic.  It used to be full of Caucasians, but now it's full of Hispanics like me. I could've been born in Havana, but no, I was born here in the USA, because the US government didn't like El Presidente Batista anymore. They wanted a new puppet president in Havana, so they started supporting and arming, Cuban rebels, namely, Fidel Castro and Che Guevara, who were fighting Batista. Washington DC armed and sent plenty of provisions to them, to win that Cuban civil war. The American-supported, socialist rebels won and my family, who were of the aristocracy of Cuba, in bed with the American ruling elite, fled Cuba to Spain. Then moved to Miami where I was born and raised. I could've been born in Havana, but I was born here because the US government decided to meddle in the affairs of a Latin American country. This meddling and interventionism, let's just call it *IMPERIALISM, *results in more people being forced to migrate to your white country. Sorry white trailer-park people, we're here because you're dumb.

*


WE'RE HERE BECAUSE YOU'RE DUMB*​

Lift the sanctions, stop meddling in the internal affairs of Latin American countries, and imposing your self-serving agenda upon them, and their economies will improve, hence those Hispanics will remain in their own countries and they won't come here to yours. But no, you're just too dumb to figure that out due to all of that cheap Indian dip you're swallowing. So here I am with my box of Cuban pastelitos.





Dancing salsa with your white daughter. I will name your grandchildren, Julio or Juana and teach them Spanish.






Expect to hear more Spanish being spoken in your white America, due to your imperialist, neo-liberal foreign policy towards Latin America.​


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 20, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> Before Castro Cuba had a thriving middle class and per capita income was above most Latin American.  It was also a popular tourist destination.
> 
> In 1958, before the revolution Cuba had a higher gdp per capita ppp adjusted than Ireland and Austria, almost double that of Spain and Japan's per capita income. It was about 30% to 40% of GDP per capita of the US and larger than at least 10 US states. Despite its small size and only 6.5 million inhabitants in 1958, Cuba was the 29th largest economy in the world.
> In 1958 Cuba had more doctors and dentists per capita than Britain, and lower infant mortality than France and Germany – the 13th-lowest in the world.
> ...



Cuba's GDP was that high not because it had a large "middle class", but because all of its major industries were owned by American corporations. The Island was comprised of over ten million people and about 10% lived well, the remaining 90% lived in abject poverty. Most Cubans had no access to healthcare and education, they were essentially poorly paid slave labor. That's why a few Cuban socialist rebels were able to convince most of Cuba to support them against the government of Batista. That's how neo-liberal imperialism works, it orchestrates regime change coup d'etats, and it completely destroys nations in the long run.



​
Capitalist imperialism, improves the lives of a small segment of the population of a developing country while exploiting the vast majority of people. Yes, Cuba's GDP was high, due to its proximity to the empire (the USA), and had practically all of its major centers of economic power, in bed with American corporations. The American ruling elite exploited Cuba's cheap labor and resources. Cuba was essentially a colony of the United States. Why do you think Guantanamo is an American territory, on the Island of Cuba? You think American imperialists with their "manifest destiny" policies are going to allow an Island as big and naturally blessed as Cuba, only 90 miles away from Florida, to be truly sovereign, without a fight? The American ruling elite and the US government that they control, wants to have free reign and license to exploit and hold captive Cuba's economy and wealth. Cuba is a jewel, a pearl, it's a beautiful , big Island, with great beaches and wheather, full of resources. Take a look at it on the map. It's about 90 miles south of Key West.

Lift the sanctions, stop bullying Cuba, and the Cuban economy will begin to flourish just like it began to do so in 2014 when Obama lifted many of the sanctions. The same thing happened to Vietnam in the 1990s. The US lifted the trade embargo, stopped punishing Vietnam and other countries that wanted to trade with it, and now Vietnam is flourishing, it's doing a hell of a lot better economically, than it was before the lifting of the sanctions. Sanctions only hurt the people of a country and that results in those people coming here to America. If you white southerners, white Americans, hate the fact the US is becoming more and more Hispanic and less white, then you need to smarten up and stop supporting American imperialism. It hurts those other countries and hurts you as well. Stop being dumb.




​


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

​A few achievements of the Cuban revolution:

Defeated Batista, a dictator who killed around 20,000 people and used to make business with the American mob and imperialists. Have you ever seen the video where Fidel Castro is entering Havana with the rebels? That’s what I call “supporting someone”. Most Cubans adore him. literally. The Cubans in the US are a small minority, compared to the Cubans on the Island who number about 11 million today.
Stopped the excessive control of American businesses over Cuban affairs.
First Agrarian Reform, thousands of farmers could manage their own land.
Under his lead, Cuba increases its literacy rate to almost 100%. In addition, everybody has access to free education. That was very important for most Cuban families because most of them didn't have access to education.
A long list of very well-known achievement in socialized health-care.
The system was not good, but at least there was a clear “social contract” — you always had how to cover the basic needs.
The argument that most Cubans were doing great financially and otherwise before the Cuban socialist revolution is ridiculous. If that were true a small, ragtag guerilla force wouldn't have gotten the mass support from the Cuban people that it did.

The capitalist argument that asserts, that because there are countries in the world that identify their economies as socialist and are poor, socialism doesn't work, is misleading. If we apply that same argument to poor countries that have capitalist economies, does that prove that capitalism doesn't work? Be consistent, don't have a double standard. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. There are many poor, developing countries with dictators ruling over them, that have a capitalist economy, so it simply doesn't make much sense for you defenders of capitalism to assume that because a nation that identifies itself as socialist is poor or under the heel of a totalitarian regime, that somehow proves that socialism can't be an effective economic system. Haiti and Honduras are the poorest nations in the Western hemisphere and they have a market, capitalist-based economy. Saudi Arabia is led by an absolute monarch (i.e. dictator), who has people's heads chopped off in the public square, for "crimes" like religious apostasy, witchcraft, and being in possession of more than an ounce of Marijuana.

 So give that line of argumentation a break. Send it on a vacation somewhere. Let it go. There are capitalist countries that are devastated economically and are ruled by tyrants and yet the US government is in bed with them. All cuddled up, rubbing cheeks with heinous, blood thirty regimes. So stop supporting American imperialism, and you'll greatly reduce if not eliminate most of the illegal immigration into this country.





​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Not if left up to many "woke" liberals. Where I live here in NYC, we are all disarmed because the local city government doesn't respect our constitutional right to own firearms. Only government agents and street thugs have firearms. This is a Democrat-run city and state. There are advantages to living in a city or state run by liberals, like for example, people having better access to healthcare, public transit, social services..etc. But unfortunately, these same liberals are horrible when it comes to crime fighting, supporting law enforcement, and the Second Amendment. Conservatives tend to be much better at fighting street crime.


Your post was idiotic and wrong:

_“If law-abiding people are disarmed by law…”_

There is no ‘if.’

There is no effort, advocacy, or desire to ‘disarm’ law-abiding people – whatever that’s supposed to mean.

Americans will have ample access to firearms for lawful self-defense.

And the notion that Americans need to be armed to ‘defend against’ a government having become ‘tyrannical’ is just as idiotic and wrong.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males *at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age*


Wrong.

The militia of the United States consists of the states’ National Guard.

Indeed, there is no more ‘militia’ – private armed citizens do not constitute a ‘militia.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're saying that everyone who has a gun in the US has to be in a militia? And back then, 17 was an adult. Some states now you have to be 21 to be considered an adult. Are you making this up as you go along?


Of course not.

In fact, the only people who belong to a ‘militia’ are those serving in their state’s National Guard.

A ‘militia’ can exist only when sanctioned and authorized by a state government or the Federal government.

Private armed citizens cannot unilaterally declare themselves to be a ‘militia’; doing so is nothing but a pathetic rightwing fantasy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> What radical changes if the Democrats have a hold on the White House and The Congress?


None.

In fact, Democrats have been the advocates of stability and responsible governance and public policy.

The only radicalism comes from the right: illiberal, neo-fascist, anti-democratic radicalism.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Your post was idiotic and wrong:
> 
> _“If law-abiding people are disarmed by law…”_
> 
> ...



We're disarmed here in New York City. Law-abiding Americans can't own firearms in NYC. So you're the freaking idiot, claiming that liberals aren't disarming good, law-abiding Americans. What the liberals have done here in NYC and Chicago, among other cities, they would LOVE to do EVERYWHERE. The rednecks are correct, they're right. Bubba is speaking the truth. Liberals want to take away his shotguns, AR-15, and even the slingshot he uses to kill possums. You do it here in NYC and in other cities where you're in control. You disarm the populace and the result of that is that criminals remain armed. Good people are held hostage by street thugs. Only the police and street criminals are armed.

As far as your remarks on the American people being armed to defend themselves against tyranny, it's pretty obvious to most people, that it's better to be armed with a combat rifle if you're going to fight a tyrannical government or foreign invasion than not being armed at all. It's better to be armed with a combat rifle until the resistance can acquire heavier weapons. This country is heading into chaos in the not too distant future, so it behooves all good Americans to arm themselves with combat rifles. The shit is going to hit the fan, in a few years. Unemployment is going to be so bad, along with inflation, that I believe this country is heading to another civil war. When people start going hungry, that's when the pitchforks come out and it's better for those "pitchforks" to be combat rifles. So you're actually the idiot. How are you going to defend yourself and your family? You need to arm yourself now, while you have a chance. I recommend you get an AK19:


​


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> None.
> 
> In fact, Democrats have been the advocates of stability and responsible governance and public policy.
> 
> The only radicalism comes from the right: illiberal, neo-fascist, anti-democratic radicalism.



Democrats aren't much better than Republicans. These two parties are simply two sides of the same stinky turd. They serve the same ruling class at the expense of the American people. Both of these parties are trash.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

Wrong


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The militia of the United States consists of the states’ National Guard.
> 
> Indeed, there is no more ‘militia’ – private armed citizens do not constitute a ‘militia.’


(b)The classes of the militia are—
(1)
the organized militia, which consists of the National Guard and the Naval Militia; and
(2)
the unorganized militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are not members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia.
(Aug. 10, 1956, ch. 1041, 70A Stat. 14, § 311; Pub. L. 85–861, § 1(7), Sept. 2, 1958, 72 Stat. 1439; Pub. L. 103–160, div. A, title V, § 524(a), Nov. 30, 1993, 107 Stat. 1656; renumbered § 246, Pub. L. 114–328, div. A, title XII, § 1241(a)(2), Dec. 23, 2016, 130 Stat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course not.
> 
> In fact, the only people who belong to a ‘militia’ are those serving in their state’s National Guard.
> 
> ...


Wrong maybe you should do some research dumbass


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> View attachment 672636
> ​A few achievements of the Cuban revolution:
> 
> Defeated Batista, a dictator who killed around 20,000 people and used to make business with the American mob and imperialists. Have you ever seen the video where Fidel Castro is entering Havana with the rebels? That’s what I call “supporting someone”. Most Cubans adore him. literally. The Cubans in the US are a small minority, compared to the Cubans on the Island who number about 11 million today.
> ...


Move there.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Move there.



Lift the sanctions. Very simple. If not, I'm here.





More of us are coming...



No wall will stop us.​
You want to support American imperialism, sanctions, embargoes, US State Department orchestrated coup d'etats, well then more of us Hispanics are coming. We speak Spanish, and we're bringing all of our babies with us, OK Gringo? Cope with it.







​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Lift the sanctions. Very simple. If not, I'm here.
> 
> View attachment 672652
> 
> ...


Move there if they have this great health care system sanctions never worked.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Move there if they have this great health care system sanctions never worked.


Why would I or anyone else, regardless of their ethnicity or heritage, have to leave, because they don't agree with you politically or with the US government's foreign policy? Does that make any sense? Why don't you leave and then people who share my values and views remain here and try to improve conditions here, irrespective of how you might feel about it. You American imperialists, who are destroying the world and this country, with your hegemonic, warmongering foreign policies, leave. *YOU LEAVE. *






Leave the fucking planet. Get on a rocket...​

If sanctions supposedly don't work, lift the sanctions. Do it in Cuba and in every other Latin American country. If not, expect more illegal immigration. You'll never stop it and us Hispanics have more children than Caucasians. So this country is going to be speaking Spanish in the not too distant future if people like you continue supporting American imperialism.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I'm also going to add. why do you respond this way? Why would I or anyone else, regardless of their ethnicity or heritage, have to leave, because they don't agree with you or with the US government's foreign policy? Does that make any sense? Why don't you leave and then people who share my values and views remain here and try to improve conditions here, irrespective of how you might feel about it. In other words, you leave. You American imperialists, who are destroying the world and this country, with your hegemonic, warmongering foreign policies, leave. You leave.


People advocate how great Cuba is but yet try to leave it and never really hear about Americans trying to flee to Cuba to live there. All I am saying is you are free to leave America and move to Cuba.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> People advocate how great Cuba is but yet try to leave it and never really hear about Americans trying to flee to Cuba to live there. All I am saying is you are free to leave America and move to Cuba.



"People advocate how great Cuba is"...Improve your reading comprehension skills. I never said it was "great" in Cuba, at all. It's bad mostly because of the sanctions that you pretend aren't effecting the Island economically. In 2014 when Obama lifted most of the sanctions, Cuba began to flourish economically. The situation was starting to get much better when Trump in 2017, reinstated the sanctions, destroying the improved conditions in Cuba. So why make the stupid suggestion that I should move to Cuba because I'm simply stating a few facts about Cuba's healthcare and education system? No, people like you get out of here. You leave, I'll stay here whether you like it or not Bubba. I'm not going anywhere, I'm in your face speaking Spanish, reminding you of all of the illegal immigrants that are coming here from Latin America as a result of your shit country bumpkin politics.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> "People advocate how great Cuba is"...Improve your reading comprehension skills. I never said it was "great" in Cuba, at all. It's bad mostly because of the sanctions that you pretend aren't effecting the Island economically. In 2014 when Obama lifted most of the sanctions, Cuba began to flourish economically. The situation was starting to get much better when Trump in 2017, reinstated the sanctions, destroying the improved conditions in Cuba. So why make the stupid suggestion that I should move to Cuba because I'm simply stating a few facts about Cuba's healthcare and education system? No, people like you get out of here. You leave, I'll stay here whether you like it or not Bubba. I'm not going anywhere, I'm in your face speaking Spanish, reminding you of all of the illegal immigrants that are coming here from Latin America as a result of your shit country bumpkin politics.
> 
> View attachment 672666​


I just triggered you move your ass


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

I was standing in line, in a Barnes and Nobles cafe in Tucson, Arizona in 2017 with my father who was visiting me.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> I just triggered you move your ass



You're just projecting your own "triggering" on me. Talk about triggering..I was standing in line, in a Barnes and Noble cafe in Tucson, Arizona in 2017 with my father who was visiting me. And behind us there was this country boy, wearing a red MAGA hat, and my father and I were speaking Spanish. UUUUUWEEEEH, did Bubba get triggered. Damn. He couldn't do anything, I put him in his place and kept talking Spanish with my papa. This spick from Miami, did his time in the army and I have my DD214 and VA card to prove it. So Bubba, you get out of here. You. I earned my place in this land.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I was standing in line, in a Barnes and Nobles cafe in Tucson, Arizona in 2017 with my father who was visiting me.
> 
> 
> You're just projecting your own "triggering" on me. Talk about triggering..I was standing in line, in a Barnes and Noble cafe in Tucson, Arizona in 2017 with my father who was visiting me. And behind us there was this country boy, wearing a red MAGA hat, and my father and I were speaking Spanish. UUUUUWEEEEH, did Bubba get triggered. Damn. He couldn't do anything, I put him in his place and kept talking Spanish with my papa. This spick from Miami, did his time in the army and I have my DD214 and VA card to prove it. So Bubba, you get out of here. You. I earned my place in this land.


I'm not projecting. You're free to move to Cuba any time you want. I really don't care if someone speak Spanish around me shrugs.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———-/I said the Constitution has several age restrictions, and I listed two examples, one for the 2nd, one for the 14th. Sorry I confused you. I’ll dumb down my responses to you in the future.


You never showed any age restriction on the second. So when the Redcoats were coming, fathers were saying to their sons: put your gun down, you're not old enough to defend yourself? Now stuff it and go sit down, you're an anti-2nd communist.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> It enumerates the right due to the need of a militia that is all citizens defending their homes and families.


"all citizens". So no age restriction. Got it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Maybe you aren’t playing stupid. How can you be so dense as not to see my point?


Your point is that there's an age restriction on the 2nd, when it says no such thing.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Mine?
> Perfectly OK.
> Yours?
> Probably not.


Another communist, lol.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Lift the sanctions. When Obama lifted many of the sanctions in 2014, Cuba began to flourish economically, with its socialist, centrally planned economy. The living standards of Cubans began to improve. Conditions on the Island were much better. Sanctions and threats of war, only undermines democracy and forces countries to centralize power in an effort to survive. As far as me moving to Cuba, I prefer to remain here because all of you trailer-park white people hate Hispanics migrating and living here in your "white country", and I'm Hispanic. For that reason alone, I would stay here. I want America to become even more full of Spanish-speaking, arroz con pollo-eating, cafe con leche drinking, spicks like me.
> 
> View attachment 672599​
> 
> ...


/----/ Your childish insults are typical of the Left. We will not lift sanctions to help Cuba enslave her people.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> View attachment 672636
> ​A few achievements of the Cuban revolution:
> 
> Defeated Batista, a dictator who killed around 20,000 people and used to make business with the American mob and imperialists. Have you ever seen the video where Fidel Castro is entering Havana with the rebels? That’s what I call “supporting someone”. Most Cubans adore him. literally. The Cubans in the US are a small minority, compared to the Cubans on the Island who number about 11 million today.
> ...


Here's what Cubans dream of, lol:


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You never showed any age restriction on the second. So when the Redcoats were coming, fathers were saying to their sons: put your gun down, you're not old enough to defend yourself? Now stuff it and go sit down, you're an anti-2nd communist.


Maybe this will help. 








						adult
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Maybe this will help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you can't quote the Constitution to back up your claim. Got it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you can't quote the Constitution to back up your claim. Got it.


The founders believe 17 was the age of adulthood


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The founders believe 17 was the age of adulthood


You still haven't quoted the Constitution. Strike two. One more strike and you'll have to stfu and go sit down, ok?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You still haven't quoted the Constitution. Strike two. One more strike and you'll have to stfu and go sit down, ok?


They wrote the militia act and put the age of 17.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You still haven't quoted the Constitution. Strike two. One more strike and you'll have to stfu and go sit down, ok?


/----/ Perhaps this will end this stupid line of posts.








						Age Restriction for Owning a Gun: Is It Constitutional? - FIU Law
					

FIU Law Review Member Magdaline Marc discusses whether imposing an age restriction on guns is constitutional




					law.fiu.edu


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> They wrote the militia act and put the age of 17.


If it's not in the Constitution, you lose. And you don't have to be in a militia to own a gun, now you know.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Perhaps this will end this stupid line of posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A personal opinion, you lose. Again. Admit it, there is no age restriction on the 2nd. Indians were coming, everyone grabbed a gun. They didn't have to show ID, lol.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Here's what Cubans dream of, lol:View attachment 672719





The above picture is of Haitians fleeing Haiti and trying to get to Florida. Is Haiti a socialist nation under American sanctions? Nope. So now let's apply your silly reasoning. Those Haitians are on that boat due to capitalism. There are plenty of nations that are dirt poor and capitalist, so give it a break.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Your childish insults are typical of the Left. We will not lift sanctions to help Cuba enslave her people.



You're starving and killing people around the world with sanctions. It's your genocidal, hypocritical foreign policy that is the true insult. Why aren't you sanctioning all dictatorships in the world? You're just for sanctioning socialists? Saudi Arabia is an authoritarian regime led by a psychopath, yet you're not griping about how America is supporting slavery in Saudi Arabia. You're a stinking hypocrite because there are dictatorships throughout the world that the US government maintains good relations with and you don't bat an eye. You're a hypocrite. You have no argument against socialism, while you continue to push the US government for sanctioning socialist countries. None.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm not projecting. You're free to move to Cuba any time you want. I really don't care if someone speak Spanish around me shrugs.


No, actually I'm not free to move there, I'm an American citizen hence it's illegal for me to go to Cuba, you idiot. Perhaps you don't care if I speak Spanish, but a hell of a lot of you rednecks do. You know how many times I've been harassed by MAGA types for speaking Spanish in public? At least four times in the last few years. Almost had to get into a physical altercation due to the racist scum bullying by inbred MAGA rejects. Conservatives complain about Hispanics speaking Spanish in public or migrating here, but then support government policies that cause Hispanics to migrate here. Hey, do you want to continue supporting American imperialism? OK, expect a lot more illegal immigration from Latin America. Too bad..


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> View attachment 672734​
> The above picture is of Haitians fleeing Haiti and trying to get to Florida. Is Haiti a socialist nation under American sanctions? Nope. So now let's apply your silly reasoning. Those Haitians are on that boat due to capitalism. Haiti has a capitalist economy, it's dirt poor, hence it must be capitalism's fault. That's an idiotic theory or opinion, but it's as idiotic as you saying that Cuba is in its current condition, just because of socialism. There are plenty of nations that are dirt poor and capitalist, so give it a break.


Your example of capitalism is Haiti? LOL! You couldn't be more dishonest if you tried. But hey, that's communism, no truth anywhere.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> No, actually I'm not free to move there, I'm an American citizen hence it's illegal for me to go to Cuba, you idiot.


You can catch a flight from Canada. Nobody's stopping you. Or you won't go because a capitalist government doesn't want you to? LOL!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> 
> The militia of the United States consists of the states’ National Guard.
> 
> Indeed, there is no more ‘militia’ – private armed citizens do not constitute a ‘militia.’


Lying again, Saul?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Wrong maybe you should do some research dumbass


Saul Goodman isn't "wrong," he's deliberately and maliciously lying.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Your example of capitalism is Haiti? LOL! You couldn't be more dishonest if you tried. But hey, that's communism, no truth anywhere.



That's what you're doing. You're conveniently forgetting to mention that all of those socialist countries that you point to as being supposed examples of how socialism doesn't work, are being sanctioned and often threatened with war by the US government. And you support that shit. Yet when someone informs you that the poorest countries in the world have a capitalist economy and aren't even sanctioned by anyone, you just shrug your shoulders and go  " yeah yeah". You're dumb and hypocritical. The few socialist nations on Earth that aren't sanctioned are doing quite well. Yet the world is full of impoverished nations with capitalist economies and it doesn't compute for you. Your brain just shuts down.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You can catch a flight from Canada. Nobody's stopping you. Or you won't go because a capitalist government doesn't want you to? LOL!



I don't go to Cuba because I'm a law-abiding citizen of the United States. Sure I would love to go to Cuba on vacation but I've never had the chance to do that. I will go to Cuba to visit when the US government lifts the sanctions. As far as me leaving America to go live somewhere else, why the hell should I do that? You leave. You MAGA hat wearing retards get out of here. Bye Bye.


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Possessing an AR 15 is a want, not a need.


.

It's more than a want or a need ... They are a reality and already in the possession of many.

.​


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's what you're doing. You're conveniently forgetting to mention that all of those socialist countries that you point to as being supposed examples of how socialism doesn't work, are being sanctioned and often threatened with war by the US government. And you support that shit. Yet when someone informs you that the poorest countries in the world have a capitalist economy and aren't even sanctioned by anyone, you just shrug your shoulders and go  " yeah yeah". You're dumb and hypocritical. The few socialist nations on Earth that aren't sanctioned are doing quite well. Yet the world is full of impoverished nations with capitalist economies and it doesn't compute for you. Your brain just shuts down.



Really?

And where are these workers paradises?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I don't go to Cuba because I'm a law-abiding citizen of the United States. Sure I would love to go to Cuba on vacation but I've never had the chance to do that. I will go to Cuba to visit when the US government lifts the sanctions. As far as me leaving America to go live somewhere else, why the hell should I do that? You leave. You MAGA hat retards get out of here.



Good News Comrade, it's perfectly legal to travel to Cuba.






						Cuba International Travel Information
					

Cuba international travel information and Travel Advisory




					travel.state.gov
				




 

You're a fraud - 100%


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> That's what you're doing. You're conveniently forgetting to mention that all of those socialist countries that you point to as being supposed examples of how socialism doesn't work, are being sanctioned and often threatened with war by the US government. And you support that shit. Yet when someone informs you that the poorest countries in the world have a capitalist economy and aren't even sanctioned by anyone, you just shrug your shoulders and go  " yeah yeah". You're dumb and hypocritical. The few socialist nations on Earth that aren't sanctioned are doing quite well. Yet the world is full of impoverished nations with capitalist economies and it doesn't compute for you. Your brain just shuts down.


What socialist countries that are doing well. And don't say Cuba, it's a dump and even Cubans hate it there. Everyone has to drive a 60 year old car, lol...


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I don't go to Cuba because I'm a law-abiding citizen of the United States. Sure I would love to go to Cuba on vacation but I've never had the chance to do that. I will go to Cuba to visit when the US government lifts the sanctions. As far as me leaving America to go live somewhere else, why the hell should I do that? You leave. You MAGA hat wearing retards get out of here. Bye Bye.


So you're a communist who won't leave a capitalist country. You realize you're a total fraud, right?

Btw, the mods will let you change your name, just ask them. Tell them you realized that you're not a fucking commie.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> What socialist countries that are doing well. And don't say Cuba, it's a dump and even Cubans hate it there. Everyone has to drive a 60 year old car, lol...



Yeah you stupid punk lol keep ignoring the fact that Cuba is under sanctions.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're a communist who won't leave a capitalist country. You realize you're a total fraud, right?
> 
> Btw, the mods will let you change your name, just ask them. Tell them you realized that you're not a fucking commie.



The fact I'm a communist is more reason for me to stay and do what I can to reform this country and establish a socialist economy. This is my home, you capitalists leave.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Yeah you stupid punk lol keep ignoring the fact that Cuba is under sanctions.


So Cuba is dependent on capitalist countries to get along properly? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> The fact I'm a communist is more reason for me to stay and do what I can to reform this country and establish a socialist economy. This is my home, you capitalists leave.


What a lame excuse. And you're a lame excuse for a communist as well.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So Cuba is dependent on capitalist countries to get along properly? LOL!!!!!


I already explained to you to what extent the sanctions undermine Cuba's ability to conduct business, and meet its needs. Continue ignoring that.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> What a lame excuse. And you're a lame excuse for a communist as well.



You're just projecting your sense of being lame on me.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You're starving and killing people around the world with sanctions. It's your genocidal, hypocritical foreign policy that is the true insult. Why aren't you sanctioning all dictatorships in the world? You're just for sanctioning socialists? Saudi Arabia is an authoritarian regime led by a psychopath, yet you're not griping about how America is supporting slavery in Saudi Arabia. You're a stinking hypocrite because there are dictatorships throughout the world that the US government maintains good relations with and you don't bat an eye. You're a hypocrite. You have no argument against socialism, while you continue to push the US government for sanctioning socialist countries. None.


/---/ It's time for the Cuban people to be free -  your whataboutism not withstanding. As it's been pointed out, Castro created this mess and only the current thugs can correct it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> A personal opinion, you lose. Again. Admit it, there is no age restriction on the 2nd. Indians were coming, everyone grabbed a gun. They didn't have to show ID, lol.


/----/ *"A personal opinion, you lose. Again. Admit it, there is no age restriction on the 2nd."*

And thank you for your opinion. BWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ *"A personal opinion, you lose. Again. Admit it, there is no age restriction on the 2nd."*
> 
> And thank you for your opinion. BWHAHAHAHAHAHA


No, I said that there's no age restriction in the 2nd and you haven't proven otherwise. It's not an opinion, it's a fact that you can't disprove.

NEXT!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> You're just projecting your sense of being lame on me.


More commie lameness. Go turn in your red star and your little red book, you're embarrassing what's left of communism.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> I already explained to you to what extent the sanctions undermine Cuba's ability to conduct business, and meet its needs. Continue ignoring that.


So you're saying that trade between commies isn't enough, Cuba needs to trade with the G20. Got it.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> None.
> 
> In fact, Democrats have been the advocates of stability and responsible governance and public policy.
> 
> The only radicalism comes from the right: illiberal, neo-fascist, anti-democratic radicalism.


Love it, it triggered the three Trumpanzees who used emoticons to disagree with you.  All three are too dumb to write a clear, concise expository response.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're saying that trade between commies isn't enough, Cuba needs to trade with the G20. Got it.



Venezuela sent a large shipment of oil to Cuba a couple of years ago, that was forced to be sent back to Venezuela by the US Navy. Merchant ships that use the Panama Canal, have to inform Panamanian authorities that they're docking in Cuba. If they don't do that, and they are caught or tracked, docking in Cuba they can't use the canal anymore. They have to go all the way down to Argentina, to get back into the Pacific. The reason they're so strict is that any merchant vessel that docks in Cuba, can't dock in the United States or any of its territories for at least six months. The US government requires the Panamanian government to keep a record of all of the ships that go through the canal, including those ships that are going to Cuba or Venezuela. There are also maritime laws that require all merchant ships in the world to be tracked, in order to keep a record of where they're docking. Due to the fact that the United States is the largest customer and economy in the world (i.e. The Empire), most companies don't want to have their ships barred from American ports for six months.

You just don't know how bad it is to be sanctioned by The Empire. Many countries don't want to touch you with a ten-foot pole and your citizens can't conduct business either with other countries. The sanctions also prohibit Cuba from using the international banking system and opening lines of credit. It has to purchase everything in cash. The US also freezes Cuban and Venezuelan assets abroad. Right now there are nine billion dollars of Venezuelan gold frozen in London. Cuba has had many assets frozen in the last 60 years. So you're not engaging in this discussion in goodwill, it's rather from your rancorous, nasty, irrational hatred towards socialism, an economic and political system that you perceive as a threat to what you feel you're entitled to. You can continue with your anti-socialist bullshit rhetoric but from now on I'm rarely going to respond to anything you have to say. I have better things to do with my time than continue going back and forth with you. Have the last word now and delude yourself into thinking you've "won" something.

If there's anyone actually interested in getting answers about socialism, and you genuinely want a socialist response to capitalist arguments, send me a message.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be able to withstand the full force of the American military to make tyranny too costly, and tens of millions of private citizens in possession of hundreds of millions of firearms can make the cost of tyranny very high indeed.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> You don't have to be able to withstand the full force of the American military to make tyranny too costly, and tens of millions of private citizens in possession of hundreds of millions of firearms can make the cost of tyranny very high indeed.


Zero-sum, all or nothing, that's how they think. You either form a resistance that can completely annihilate the enemy with combat rifles, or you disarm yourself and do nothing.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Love it, it triggered the three Trumpanzees who used emoticons to disagree with you.  All three are too dumb to write a clear, concise expository response.


/——-/ Yeah, because our concise expository responses over the last 6 years were either ignored, ridiculed, or rejected because of the source. 
After awhile all we can do is laugh at you azz clowns.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> You don't have to be able to withstand the full force of the American military to make tyranny too costly, and tens of millions of private citizens in possession of hundreds of millions of firearms can make the cost of tyranny very high indeed.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> View attachment 672841


Ever wonder why no one has attempted to do it? No one wants to see a sneeze guard at a salad bar do its thing, but they're glad it's there.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Ever wonder why no one has attempted to do it? No one wants to see a sneeze guard at a salad bar do its thing, but they're glad it's there.


Donald Babyhands tried, he even wanted to go to the Capitol to lead the morons.

Ever wonder why there are no alligators on the streets? Why, AR-15s, OF COURSE!!


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Donald Babyhands tried, he even wanted to go to the Capitol to lead the morons.
> 
> Ever wonder why there are no alligators on the streets? Why, AR-15s, OF COURSE!!


Hmmm, you reveal your obsession. You bounce immediately, with no rhyme or reason, from AR-15's to TRUMP!. As usual when encountering TRUMP! obsessed people, it's best to just back away.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Hmmm, you reveal your obsession. You bounce immediately, with no rhyme or reason, from AR-15's to TRUMP!. As usual when encountering TRUMP! obsessed people, it's best to just back away.


Cool, you're concession is duly noted.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Cool, you're concession is duly noted.


/——-/


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> View attachment 672841


Oh the gun lovers, they are way out of touch with reality even when it is right in front of them.


----------



## hadit (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Cool, you're concession is duly noted.


Concession of what? Acknowledging that an armed populace is very difficult to impose tyranny on? Apparently, you were not aware that the first thing a dictator does is disarm the populace. Makes it a lot easier.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> Being a "clock puncher" in the private sector is even worse. Management has less accountability towards its subordinates, and you have fewer means to express your grievances and assert your rights. If you've noticed, the government still holds elections, private enterprises don't. If you want to start ranting about how all government elections are supposedly rigged because orange-headed hamster didn't get re-elected to the presidency, prove it. Take it to court, oh wait you people already did that and your case was thrown out of court for lack of evidence. Your next response might be "the judges and courts are corrupt", the conspiracies never end for you. That's the foundation of your argument, everyone is out to get orange-head. He lost the popular vote in 2016, it was the electoral college that got him into office. Since 2000, all Republican presidents have lost the popular vote.



Wrong…..the private sector isn’t insulated the way the public sector is….


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Oh the gun lovers, they are way out of touch with reality even when it is right in front of them.


/——/ Rye Catcher knows liberals can’t fill mass graves when the victims can shoot back.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

CommunistFront said:


> We're disarmed here in New York City. Law-abiding Americans can't own firearms in NYC. So you're the freaking idiot, claiming that liberals aren't disarming good, law-abiding Americans. What the liberals have done here in NYC and Chicago, among other cities, they would LOVE to do EVERYWHERE. The rednecks are correct, they're right. Bubba is speaking the truth. Liberals want to take away his shotguns, AR-15, and even the slingshot he uses to kill possums. You do it here in NYC and in other cities where you're in control. You disarm the populace and the result of that is that criminals remain armed. Good people are held hostage by street thugs. Only the police and street criminals are armed.
> 
> As far as your remarks on the American people being armed to defend themselves against tyranny, it's pretty obvious to most people, that it's better to be armed with a combat rifle if you're going to fight a tyrannical government or foreign invasion than not being armed at all. It's better to be armed with a combat rifle until the resistance can acquire heavier weapons. This country is heading into chaos in the not too distant future, so it behooves all good Americans to arm themselves with combat rifles. The shit is going to hit the fan, in a few years. Unemployment is going to be so bad, along with inflation, that I believe this country is heading to another civil war. When people start going hungry, that's when the pitchforks come out and it's better for those "pitchforks" to be combat rifles. So you're actually the idiot. How are you going to defend yourself and your family? You need to arm yourself now, while you have a chance. I recommend you get an AK19:
> 
> ...


There is no effort, advocacy, or desire to ‘disarm’ law-abiding people – whatever that’s supposed to mean.

Your post is idiocy.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Not half as nuts as you sound ignoring the fact that EVERY tyrannical oppressive government in HISTORY first DISARMED their population without fail before taking it over!
> 
> Even worse, we see these scenarios being carried out RIGHT NOW in real time between the Canadian government, the Australian government and now the government of Denmark!


Where's the Denmark story?  I haven't seen that one.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Love it, it triggered the three Trumpanzees who used emoticons to disagree with you.  All three are too dumb to write a clear, concise expository response.


What’s remarkable is that Democrats have become conservatives by default – the neo-fascist, illiberal authoritarian right having abandoned conservative principles decades ago.

It’s Democrats who defend our democratic institutions, the rule of law, and Constitution.

It’s Democrats who seek to protect established political norms and standards.

And it’s Democrats who oppose radical, irresponsible change and advocate for incrementalism through democratic consensus.

Indeed, the January 6th hearings are a clear example of Democrats seeking to protect and defend established norms and standards of the political and electoral process from the radical, extreme right determined to destroy those very norms and standards.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> View attachment 672841


And there won’t be any tyrants ‘dethroned.’


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2022)

Rye Catcher said:


> Oh the gun lovers, they are way out of touch with reality even when it is right in front of them.


Yes – the ‘defending against tyranny’ lie is particularly delusional and pathetic.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 21, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Where's the Denmark story?  I haven't seen that one.



Denmark.  The government has taken over the agriculture industry, essentially put the farmers out of business, and is now running them off their own lands because of -- -- -- nitrogen, you know, 78% of what you breath.  Meantime, Denmark is a major supplier of food and we are already facing a world food shortage to hit us by next Spring.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> A 6 years old doesn't have adult rights. But their teacher should be armed


Historically, for 177 years in the United States, there was no law against a child having a gun.  The expectation was that parents would be the adults and keep children from inappropriate access to guns.  Jaxson clearly is not the adult in his family.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So you're against the 2nd. It doesn't say the right to bear arms has an age limit. Now you know what side you're on.


Until GCA 1968, it was legal for the 6-year-old to have a gun.  But if you sent your kid to school with a gun, you would have been arrested for child endangerment, and your child taken away from you, just as if you had sent your child to school with a butcher knife or a sack of arsenic or a jar of anti-freeze.

Bad parenting is bad parenting, whether it's about a gun or anything else.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> I've answered this one several times. Asymmetric warfare has been successful for several countries that were technologically less advanced than the other side. Afghanistan and Vietnam come to mind.
> 
> Another issue  is that it's illegal for the regular military to enforce US law so the Government would have to rely on the National Guard and the police. These forces would potentially be firing on their friends, family and neighbors and they will not do that. If you bring National Guard and police from other states I bet money they will have to fight there counter parts and then we have a civil war.



After Katrina, it wasn't the Louisiana National Guard going door to door taking guns; it was the Oklahoma National Guard.  The Utah National Guard was asked but refused.  And the California Highway Patrol was also confiscating guns.  Probably others, as well.

They took the guard out of their homes so they weren't targeting their neighbors.

I hope we're all smarter than that but also remember that the Defense Department is in the middle of a purge and only the woke will survive.  Don't be so sure that they won't fight their neighbors.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're not very bright.
> 
> Every abled bodied adult CITIZEN who is not a criminal IS in the militia - you drooling fool.


Actually, there's no criminal exclusion to the militia.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> *"Cuba doesn't have access to the international banking system or lines of credit."*
> 
> Thank Castro for that. Nothing stopping them from rejoining. And Cuba can import anything it wants.
> CUBA AND IMF MEMBERSHIP​Cuba was an original member of the IMF. However, it withdrew in 1964, one of very few members that have taken such a drastic step in the three-quarters of a century since the institution’s founding.
> ...



They could be the richest nation in the Caribbean if they exported all their cars.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———-/I said the Constitution has several age restrictions, and I listed two examples, one for the 2nd, one for the 14th. Sorry I confused you. I’ll dumb down my responses to you in the future.


The 2nd has no age limit.  GCA 1968 intruduced the first Federal age limit.  For 177 years, we did fine without an age limit because parents and adults in the life of a child acted like parents and adults.  Then we get jaxson, who is neither a responsible parent nor a responsible adult.

But responsible parenting laws at the State level, which are absolutely constitutional, do not allow you to put your child in danger.  He loses.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Your post was idiotic and wrong:
> 
> _“If law-abiding people are disarmed by law…”_
> 
> ...











						‘That’s The Point’: Rep. Nadler Admits Bill Will Confiscate Guns In ‘Common Use’
					

Democratic New York Rep. Jerry Nadler admitted that a Democrat-led bill intends to confiscate guns in "common use" during a hearing.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Of course not.
> 
> In fact, the only people who belong to a ‘militia’ are those serving in their state’s National Guard.
> 
> ...


You're right; citizens cannot make themselves into a militia.  They can have a club, a bunch of friends playing army in the woods, etc., but not a militia.  

But, even by the law, every male 17 to 45 is in the militia.  So you don't know what you're talking about.



			https://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?path=/prelim@title10/subtitleA/part1/chapter12&edition=prelim


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

Lots of good defenders of the 2nd Amendment on this thread but, please, if you don't know your shit, sometimes it's best to just sit it out.

Jaxson is right.  There's no constitutional age limit for the right to keep and bear arms and the GCA 1968, in its entirety, including the age limit, is unconstitutional.

One of the Founders, I'm not going to look it up right now, is quoted as having talked about one of the natural exercises and enjoyments for a boy is to get his gun and go out shooting.  Their intent was no age limit.  And there was no rash of children using guns to break the law that drove the age limit in GCA; GCA was simply gun control - no actual problems that it was intended to solve other than the left's fear of a population able to defend itself.

Had the Founders the ability to look into the future and see that the future would hold such idiots as jaxson, though, they probably would have put in an age limit.  They understood at the time that parents wouldn't send a 6-year-old to a school with a gun.  But his 11-year-old big brother might have one to protect them both to and from school.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> View attachment 672841


What you're missing is that the picture demonstrates that tyrants keep their heads low and out of the way in countries where there are plenty of guns; there's no reason or need to overthrow a tyrant - just exactly because we have guns.

Where the people don't  have guns, Cuba, Venezuela, North Korea, even Western nations such as Australia, they have tyrants exactly because they do not have gun.

The photo you posted doesn't prove what you're hoping it proves.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 21, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Denmark.  The government has taken over the agriculture industry, essentially put the farmers out of business, and is now running them off their own lands because of -- -- -- nitrogen, you know, 78% of what you breath.  Meantime, Denmark is a major supplier of food and we are already facing a world food shortage to hit us by next Spring.


I saw those stories about the Netherlands but even Googling before I asked you I don't see the stories about Denmark.  Do you have any links?


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no effort, advocacy, or desire to ‘disarm’ law-abiding people – whatever that’s supposed to mean.
> 
> Your post is idiocy.



Your posts are idiocy because they don't reflect the facts. The facts are that whenever liberals are in control, they disarm everyone, except the criminals and government (police). That's reality, the truth, the facts, and you can deny it all you want, but that's what liberals do (I live that here right now in New York City, a state and city run by liberals). The only reason the whole country isn't disarmed right now is thanks to the Republicans and a few level-headed Democrats that see the value of an armed, law-abiding citizenry. Most of the politicians defending our rights to own firearms, including combat rifles are conservative Republicans. They're correct. I don't agree with the Republicans on many issues but I do agree with them on their strong stance on the Second Amendment.


----------



## CommunistFront (Jul 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Wrong…..the private sector isn’t insulated the way the public sector is….



What do you mean by "insulated"? We have no recourse in the private sector unless we're unionized. It's better to work in a sector that isn't driven by private profits but in the service of the public good. You have more processes and systems in place to protect workers than in a private for-profit fiefdom (i.e. private business enterprise). It's astonishing how supposed Libertarians who portray themselves as the champions of freedom, are so quick to consign the vast majority of people to the tyranny of the capitalist workplace. The vast majority of people have to sell their labor power (their lives) to a capitalist for eight, twelve, and sixteen hours a day, working in an absolute dictatorship. At least in government, we have elections and working for the public sector your work has more inherent value and meaning. You're working for the public good rather than a greedy capitalist that is exploiting you like an animal to get richer at your expense. You produce $2000 worth of products daily and the capitalist hands you $50, or maybe $100 if you're lucky. 

The truth is that we don't need the fief-lords of capital, we can produce everything we consume without them. We can all own the means of production together, and produce everything we need through worker-owned, democratically run cooperatives. We could work in a workplace where management is always accountable to their subordinates because they were elected into that position of management and authority by the very people they manage. There's mutual accountability. Workers are not just mere employees but rather worker-owners. They own and operate the business enterprise or the production operation together. Each worker attends meetings, and classes to learn about the business, the products that they produce, and how to best manage the business or operation (it's not necessarily a business operation hence the distinction).


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 22, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I saw those stories about the Netherlands but even Googling before I asked you I don't see the stories about Denmark.  Do you have any links?



Google?  Try Bing or Duck Duck.  I haven't used Google in 20 years.  Here is one link, but the story is ongoing months old, it would take ten more links to get the full story, and even at that, I only rely on the internet for half the news I get.









						Dutch farmers say no to EU climate cult move to shut down farms, cull livestock
					

Dutch farmers have taken to the highways to raise their alarm over EU-driven plans to kill off 30 percent of their livestock. By TONY MOBILIFONITIS DUTCH farmers are furious and in a fight for surv…




					cairnsnews.org


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 22, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/
> View attachment 672880


I enjoyed his time in office, it was a gas!!!


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> Concession of what? Acknowledging that an armed populace is very difficult to impose tyranny on? Apparently, you were not aware that the first thing a dictator does is disarm the populace. Makes it a lot easier.


You're delusional if that's why you have guns. Get help asap.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 22, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Until GCA 1968, it was legal for the 6-year-old to have a gun.  But if you sent your kid to school with a gun, you would have been arrested for child endangerment, and your child taken away from you, just as if you had sent your child to school with a butcher knife or a sack of arsenic or a jar of anti-freeze.
> 
> Bad parenting is bad parenting, whether it's about a gun or anything else.


That's not what the 2nd says. You must be a communist.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 22, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> What you're missing is that the picture demonstrates that tyrants keep their heads low and out of the way in countries where there are plenty of guns; there's no reason or need to overthrow a tyrant - just exactly because we have guns.
> 
> Where the people don't  have guns, Cuba, Venezuela, North Korea, even Western nations such as Australia, they have tyrants exactly because they do not have gun.
> 
> The photo you posted doesn't prove what you're hoping it proves.


If you're reasoning to have a gun is to overthrown tyrants, then you're delusional. You need a better excuse.


----------



## GHook20 (Jul 22, 2022)

hadit said:


> You don't have to be able to withstand the full force of the American military to make tyranny too costly, and tens of millions of private citizens in possession of hundreds of millions of firearms can make the cost of tyranny very high indeed.


Lol…I love how all these cowboys think a war with a foreign country like Afghanistan or Vietnam would be the same as the US government defending against uprising.

First they would easily squash and movement before you could mobile and attack or defend yourself. Second with modern surveillance tactics you could organize a big enough resistance without getting exposed.

Back even 100’yrs ago civilians could arm to compete with their governments, now the technology is too wide. Civilians don’t have a chance. That is the reason you don’t see uprising or civil wars anywhere in the world anymore. Not in Latin America, not in Asia (Myanmar was the last one), and not even in Africa!

I am sorry but you little AR-15 would have no effect.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Lol…I love how all these cowboys think a war with a foreign country like Afghanistan or Vietnam would be the same as the US government defending against uprising.
> 
> First they would easily squash and movement before you could mobile and attack or defend yourself. Second with modern surveillance tactics you could organize a big enough resistance without getting exposed.
> 
> ...


Come get them, doosh.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You're delusional if that's why you have guns. Get help asap.


I don't have guns. Making a government hesitate to become authoritarian, however, is a good reason to have them.


----------



## miketx (Jul 22, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You're delusional if that's why you have guns. Get help asap.


Come get them doosh.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 22, 2022)

miketx said:


> Come get them doosh.


I don't care if you have guns, my 6 year old has 2. You just need a more plausible reason to have them. Mine is self-defence, yours is because of the boogeyman, lol.


----------



## hadit (Jul 22, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I don't care if you have guns, my 6 year old has 2. You just need a more plausible reason to have them. Mine is self-defence, yours is because of the boogeyman, lol.


Correction, no one needs a reason to have a gun, they just have that right. If they want to express a reason, it's their reason and your opinion of their reason is totally irrelevant.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Google?  Try Bing or Duck Duck.  I haven't used Google in 20 years.  Here is one link, but the story is ongoing months old, it would take ten more links to get the full story, and even at that, I only rely on the internet for half the news I get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say google as a verb not a noun.  I use Duck Duck Go.  But I do find a lot of times I get more results on conservative topics on Bing; Duck Duck Go has to be blocking a lot of conservative results since they get their results from Google and Bing.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> If you're reasoning to have a gun is to overthrown tyrants, then you're delusional. You need a better excuse.


No, my reason to have a gun is so I don't have to overthrow tyrants.  It's worked pretty well for 233 years and counting.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's not what the 2nd says. You must be a communist.


What does the 2nd say?  It says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  Your 6-year-old can, constitutionally speaking, have a gun.  But if you give your 6-year-old a gun and don't supervise it, you go to jail for child neglect/endangerment.  The 2nd doesn't protect idiots, idiot.

You were having a time with others on this topic.  You won't find me so easily defeated.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Google?  Try Bing or Duck Duck.  I haven't used Google in 20 years.  Here is one link, but the story is ongoing months old, it would take ten more links to get the full story, and even at that, I only rely on the internet for half the news I get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your post said Denmark.  Your link says Netherlands.  I already said I had seen the stories on the Netherlands.  Typo or brain fart?  We all do them.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> What does the 2nd say?  It says that the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  Your 6-year-old can, constitutionally speaking, have a gun.  But if you give your 6-year-old a gun and don't supervise it, you go to jail for child neglect/endangerment.  The 2nd doesn't protect idiots, idiot.
> 
> You were having a time with others on this topic.  You won't find me so easily defeated.


You said this "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed". Then right after, you put conditions on my child carrying a gun. Make up your mind, are you a communist or not?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> No, my reason to have a gun is so I don't have to overthrow tyrants.  It's worked pretty well for 233 years and counting.


That's like saying that you carry a gun to keep alligators off the street, and it's worked pretty well for 233 years. At least get yourself a lucid reason.

Btw, guns didn't help the Jan.6 mob.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jul 23, 2022)

Lesh said:


> So how many people are you willing to KILL because you hate liberals and love Trump?



I wouldn't kill anyone simply because they hold a different political ideology than me, nor would I do it simply because I support one person over another.

But the answer to your question depends on what the government is trying to do.

If the government is trying to make a me a "subject" as opposed to a "citizen", then the answer to your question is "As many as it takes"...


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> I don't care if you have guns, my 6 year old has 2. You just need a more plausible reason to have them. Mine is self-defence, yours is because of the boogeyman, lol.


No reason needed at all.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You said this "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed". Then right after, you put conditions on my child carrying a gun. Make up your mind, are you a communist or not?


/-----/  Please stop with your broken record Appeal to Ridicule. No, the 2nd Amendment does not have an age restriction, I'm guessing the Founding Fathers never envisioned anyone making a ridiculous assertion like yours. They were writing to reasonable adults. Children aren't mature or responsible enough to have firearms. And I'm a lifetime member of the NRA.
_Appeal to Ridicule is a type of logical fallacy. Logical fallacy is using false logic to try to make a claim or argument. Appeal to ridicule is a fallacy that attempts to make a claim look ridiculous by mocking it or exaggerating it in a negative way. Appeal to ridicule often uses sarcasm to make an argument look ridiculous. - Softschools.com_


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> No reason needed at all.


Ya, I know, but he gave one, and it was total bs, lol.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Ya, I know, but he gave one, and it was total bs, lol.


If no reason is needed then there is not any reason that can be BS


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-----/  Please stop with your broken record Appeal to Ridicule. No, the 2nd Amendment does not have an age restriction, I'm guessing the Founding Fathers never envisioned anyone making a ridiculous assertion like yours. They were writing to reasonable adults. Children aren't mature or responsible enough to have firearms. And I'm a lifetime member of the NRA.
> _Appeal to Ridicule is a type of logical fallacy. Logical fallacy is using false logic to try to make a claim or argument. Appeal to ridicule is a fallacy that attempts to make a claim look ridiculous by mocking it or exaggerating it in a negative way. Appeal to ridicule often uses sarcasm to make an argument look ridiculous. - Softschools.com_


So if the FF were talking to reasonable adults (who kept slaves, wouldn't let women vote and gave anthrax blankets to the indians), then they for sure weren't't talking about an AR-15 style of weapon, so we can ban them? Geez, you get more incomprehensible by the post.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> If no reason is needed then there is not any reason that can be BS


Yes it can, his was, lol. He said he kept guns to overthrow tyrants. The dude's delusional and possible insane.


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

fncceo said:


> No.
> 
> Can you stop using more than one repeated punctuation mark at the end of a sentence?
> 
> It makes you look illiterate.


It’s hilarious.

You can’t defeat the govt. They have all the infrastructure.
They‘ll just wait you out till you run out of Viagra and you’ll give up, you bunch of candy asses. .


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So if the FF were talking to reasonable adults (who kept slaves, wouldn't let women vote and gave anthrax blankets to the indians), then they for sure weren't't talking about an AR-15 style of weapon, so we can ban them? Geez, you get more incomprehensible by the post.


/-------/ *"Geez, you get more incomprehensible by the post."*
Sorry about that. I'll dumb it down in the future so you can follow along.
The FF had to cave to the slave-owning democrats to preserve slavery in order to create the nation. That is historical fact. But about 80 years later, the newly formed Republican Party elected our first GOP president to free the slaves and prosecuted a civil war to preserve the nation.
Our FF did know what anthrax was or how to spread it. During the 1800s, doctors saw cases of anthrax but did not yet have a diagnosis for the disease. During this time, the organism that causes anthrax had not yet been discovered, but doctors had noticed a link between the disease and the animal hair industry. Because of this, the disease became known as "wool sorters disease."But nice try. 
Yup, there were restrictions on voting, all corrected over the years. (You forgot you had to be a land owner to vote.)
And WTF is an AR-15 style of weapon? You realize the AR-15 is semi-automatic meaning one shot fired with each trigger pull and flintlocks were single shot? And did you know they were developing rapid-fire weapons in colonial times? I bet they never told you that on CNN.




__





						One moment, please...
					





					thethermidor.com


----------



## Lesh (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> He said he kept guns to overthrow tyrants.


The Constitution explicitly says the 2A militia is there to prevent attempts to over throw the government


----------



## Dagosa (Jul 23, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are quite wrong and history proves it,
> 
> The right to bear arms is meant to protect against government tyranny and it works
> 
> View attachment 667892


Looks like the typical gun a holic, s sells like him too.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /-------/ *"Geez, you get more incomprehensible by the post."*
> Sorry about that. I'll dumb it down in the future so you can follow along.
> The FF had to cave to the slave-owning democrats to preserve slavery in order to create the nation. That is historical fact. But about 80 years later, the newly formed Republican Party elected our first GOP president to free the slaves and prosecuted a civil war to preserve the nation.
> Our FF did know what anthrax was or how to spread it. During the 1800s, doctors saw cases of anthrax but did not yet have a diagnosis for the disease. During this time, the organism that causes anthrax had not yet been discovered, but doctors had noticed a link between the disease and the animal hair industry. Because of this, the disease became known as "wool sorters disease."But nice try.
> ...


Do you have any pictures of today's shooters carrying around one of those weapons on a tripod that you used as an example. LOL! Fuck man, get serious. 

You've been awarded the Lenin Star.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

Lesh said:


> The Constitution explicitly says the 2A militia is there to prevent attempts to over throw the government


Then he's living in the distant past. Get serious, lol.


----------



## miketx (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Get serious, lol.


Get out of our country, traitor.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 23, 2022)

miketx said:


> Get out of our country, traitor.


What's your country? China?


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Your post said Denmark.  Your link says Netherlands.  I already said I had seen the stories on the Netherlands.  Typo or brain fart?  We all do them.


It is all the Netherlands up there as a general term but the action is taking place in Denmark which used to be called Holland, but Denmark is the largest of four countries collectively making up the Kingdom of the Netherlands.  All very confusing, kinda like sorting out the difference between England, Britain, Great Britain, the United Kingdom, and Wales, Ireland and Northern Ireland.

Must be part of the European psyche.  Good thing we don't think that way otherwise we might have 253 states here.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You said this "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed". Then right after, you put conditions on my child carrying a gun. Make up your mind, are you a communist or not?


No, you're lying.  I didn't put conditions on your child carrying a gun.  I put conditions on you being a parent and staying out of jail.  I never suggested your child should be arrested.

See how quickly you lose and resort to lies when confronted with knowledge?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> That's like saying that you carry a gun to keep alligators off the street, and it's worked pretty well for 233 years. At least get yourself a lucid reason.
> 
> Btw, guns didn't help the Jan.6 mob.



Haha..  How quickly you break down sobbing orange man and January 6.  

YOu weren't so tough at all.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Yes it can, his was, lol. He said he kept guns to overthrow tyrants. The dude's delusional and possible insane.


Who said that?  Surely you aren't referring to me.  Remember, you've seen me defeat many liars with this statement and the actual records of what's said: What's said on the Internet stays on the Internet.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> It is all the Netherlands up there as a general term but the action is taking place in Denmark which used to be called Holland, but Denmark is the largest of four countries collectively making up the Kingdom of the Netherlands.  All very confusing, kinda like sorting out the difference between England, Britain, Great Britain, the United Kingdom, and Wales, Ireland and Northern Ireland.
> 
> Must be part of the European psyche.  Good thing we don't think that way otherwise we might have 253 states here.


oh, bullshit.  Can't you just say you were wrong, you know, like, "Oh, yeah.  I meant the Netherlands"?  Geeze, you're losing a lot of credibility and manhood,.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Can't you just say you were wrong,


No, why would I say that just to placate your fragile ego?  Why would I say that when I wasn't wrong;  when the story broke weeks ago, it was always referred to as in DENMARK.  That happens to also be the largest part of the Netherlands.  Some news regions of the world may use one term over the other.  And really, what difference does it really make?  First you say you need links to some unknown story (which I provided your lazy ass) then you claim it is really old news and you were lying because I threw you off saying Denmark instead of the Netherlands, or the other way around?  THAT's your problem???

Why don't you take your problem now and GO GET STUFFED.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> No, why would I say that just to placate your fragile ego?  Why would I say that when I wasn't wrong;  when the story broke weeks ago, it was always referred to as in DENMARK.  That happens to also be the largest part of the Netherlands.  Some news regions of the world may use one term over the other.  And really, what difference does it really make?  First you say you need links to some unknown story (which I provided your lazy ass) then you claim it is really old news and you were lying because I threw you off saying Denmark instead of the Netherlands, or the other way around?  THAT's your problem???
> 
> Why don't you take your problem now and GO GET STUFFED.


Find a link that says Denmark is part of the Netherlands and used to be called  Holland.  You're wrong. Denmark is a completely separate country.









						Is Denmark the Netherlands (or Holland)? Get the Facts | Scandinavia Facts
					

One nation’s people rose to prominence as the Vikings terrorized, conquered, and eventually settled much of Northern Europe. The other was a global superpower whose…




					scandinaviafacts.com
				





You're a fucking idiot.  It's one thing to make a mistake but it's pure fucking idiotic when you can't admit you made a mistake.

When you said Denmark, I thought, geeze, that's interesting; news I hadn't heard about.

Then when you linked the Netherlands, I thought, ok, tubefreak's  human and we all make mistakes.  I've made plenty of similar typos.

Then you said Denmark is Holland is the Netherlands.  And then you continue to defend it.  Now I  know you're a fucking idiot, always were an idiot, will always be an idiot.  The proof of idiocy is that your IQ is so low that you're not capable of learning new ideas even when the facts are laid out on the table in front of you.  I laid this out in front of you and you just can't learn; incapable of learning new things.  That makes you, literally, an idiot.  Turning that into  you being a fucking idiot, well, the fucking part is on me.  I could take the highroad and just say you're an idiot, I suppose.  But you're a fucking idiot and it needs saying.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Find a link that says Denmark is part of the Netherlands and used to be called  Holland.  You're wrong. Denmark is a completely separate country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just another Moron giving the 2A a bad name.  tl;dr


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Just another Moron giving the 2A a bad name.  tl;dr


Really?  Is Denmark Holland?  Is Denmark the Netherlands?  Denmark is north of Germany.  The Netherlands is west of Germany.





__





						Your question: Are Denmark Holland and Netherlands the same country?
					

Contents show Are Denmark and the Netherlands the same country? Is Denmark apart of the Netherlands? Are Danes and Dutch the same? What is the difference between Holland and the Netherlands and the Dutch? Can Dutch understand Danish? Are the Dutch Scandinavian? Is Norway richer than Netherlands...




					hollandvoice.net
				












						Netherlands and Denmark – is it the same country? - Combadi - World Travel Site
					

These are two different countries. Although, they’re both from Europe. Denmark is in the Baltic Sea, while the Netherlands lies to the west of Denmark. Denmark is a totally different country altogether. It is not the same as The Netherlands (also Holland). These are two separate countries, but...




					combadi.com
				












						Is Denmark the Same As Holland?
					

Denmark is not the same as Holland. They are two separate countries though both are found on continental Europe. Denmark is a peninsula that extends into the Baltic Sea, while Holland, also called the Netherlands, is just to the west of Denmark.




					www.reference.com
				












						A Regional Guide To The Netherlands-Holland & Denmark
					

We think of Holland and the Netherlands as the same country. Add in Denmark and the confusion is complete. But only before you read this article.




					www.thetravel.com
				




So you definitely prove you're incapable of learning.  That makes you an idiot.  And when proven absolutely wrong, you can't say, "I'm wrong."

You're a fucking idiot.  Always have been, always will be.   In order to not be an idiot, you would have to be capable of assimilating new information.  You clearly do not have that capability so you can never not be an idiot.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 23, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Really?  Is Denmark Holland?  Is Denmark the Netherlands?  Denmark is north of Germany.  The Netherlands is west of Germany.
> So you definitely prove you're incapable of learning.  That makes you an idiot.
> You're a fucking idiot.


OK, so we have established for sure that you are a triggered A-hole with Aspergers.  Still trying to tell us you were thrown off about the entire news issue about them attacking the farmers and seizing their land up there telling me it was news to you just because I said Denmark as I originally heard the story which is only 100 miles from the Netherlands proper in this whole world and didn't know what I was talking about when I mentioned the farmers losing their land to the government and couldn't look it up for yourself?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> OK, so we have established for sure that you are a triggered A-hole with Aspergers.  Still trying to tell us you were thrown off about the entire news issue about them attacking the farmers and seizing their land up there telling me it was news to you just because I said Denmark as I originally heard the story which is only 100 miles from the Netherlands proper in this whole world and didn't know what I was talking about when I mentioned the farmers losing their land to the government and couldn't look it up for yourself?
> 
> View attachment 673889


Yep.  You're an idiot for life.

I told you, I did look it up.  The Netherlands story was at least a week old when you said Denmark.  You didn't hear the news say Denmark; you just told the story wrong.  And still, you can't just say, "Oh yeah, Woodwork201, it was Netherlands; my bad."   

You stated that when the story was first announced last week that it was always told that it was in Denmark.  Show one link that says it was in Denmark.  Just one.  It wasn't reported as being in Denmark.  Other than you, pretty much everyone in the world knows that Denmark and the Netherlands are not the same country.  You have to be some serious kind of idiot to not know that.   When medicine created the term idiot, they seriously hadn't even  thought of toobfuck.

Was I thrown off about the story in the Netherlands because you said Denmark?  Of course not.  I was well aware of the story in the Netherlands.  You said there were protests in Denmark.  How was I to know at the time that you were a fucking idiot?  I mean, I will know next time you say something stupid that it isn't by accident, that it's just you being you, but I had no way to know that then.  So you said Denmark and I was supposed to know you meant the Netherlands?

But remember this; I've had to do this time and again for liars-posting-as-conservatives on this site.  What's said on the Internet stays on the Internet



toobfreak said:


> t is all the Netherlands up there as a general term but the action is taking place in Denmark which used to be called Holland, but Denmark is the largest of four countries collectively making up the Kingdom of the Netherlands. All very confusing, kinda like sorting out the difference between England, Britain, Great Britain, the United Kingdom, and Wales, Ireland and Northern Ireland.



But even now you are sticking with the argument that you weren't wrong when you said, over and over again, loudly and loudly again, that Denmark was Holland was The Netherlands; that they are one and the same country?  You weren't wrong because the two geo-political constructs (can't say countries since they're just one country) are only 100 miles away?  You know, like Delaware and New York are the same State.  They don't even share a border, you know, like The Netherlands and Denmark don't share a border, but Delaware and New York are less than a hundred miles apart - so, you know... the same state. 

And what the fuck do you mean that Denmark is only 100 miles from the Netherlands proper?  What is the Netherlands proper?  What would be the corollary, the Netherlands improper?  Proper, improper, there's no fucking connection between the two, in regards to anything in this conversation, except that you don't know shit about either of them... Denmar

So tell me how I was supposed to look up protests in Denmark that weren't happening?  Is there a site I am missing that tells what toobfuck means when he says something else?  Like a cross reference database?  Real facts versus toobfuck's idiot comments?  

I told you I searched for the protests in Denmark because you said it happened.  I believed what you said and tried to find it, as I told you.  When I couldn't find it, I asked you for a link - remember the posts about google versus bing versus Duck Duck Go?  Here I was, thinking you were going to tell me something I didn't know - that was my biggest mistake, wasn't it?  Thinking that toobfuck could teach me something I didn't know.. 

I politely asked you for a link, politely pointed out that you said Denmark but your link was Netherlands, and you respond by trying to tell me I'm the idiot?  You try to attack me saying I should have looked it up?  You truly are a worthless fucking idiot.

When a person can't admit their errors, no matter how completely the proof is that they made an error, and no matter how foolishly they argued and defended their error, publicly for everyone to see, then that is a reflection on the character of the man.  You've demonstrated your character, or lack thereof.  

When I pointed out the error, you should have looked it up, you know, Duck Duck, as you called it?  But, instead, you attacked me.  What you should have done was to respond with something very close to, "*Mr. Woodwork201, Sir, please accept my apology.  I didn't know what I was talking about because I am a fucking idiot.  I know now that I should never question what you tell me because I know nothing and you are clearly my intellectual superior.  In the future, I will refrain from posting without researching what I am going to say first.  And, in any case, I now know better than to ever challenge what you say to me.*"

Oh, and go ahead and throw in, "*And I also want to acknowledge that you were correct; there were no protests in Denmark, I should have said the Netherlands but like my hero, Joe Biden, my mind is frail and weak and I got confused.  And, no, as you said, Denmark is not part of the Netherlands and would not be part of the Netherlands even if they were 100 feet apart, let alone 100 miles. Oh, and you are also correct, Delaware and New York are not the same state."*


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 24, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Yep.  You're an idiot for life.


OK, Psycho.



woodwork201 said:


> Tl; dr


OK, Psycho.  Sorry if I either triggered your raging Aspergers or your mother ran out of Women's Monthly.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> OK, Psycho.
> 
> 
> OK, Psycho.  Sorry if I either triggered your raging Aspergers or your mother ran out of Women's Monthly.


Wrong answer.  Go back again and read my post.  

You had the option, many times, to simply respond with, "Oh yeah.  My bad. " but you didn't take that option.  

Now the response I told you in *bold/italics* above is the only honest, honorable, way out for you.  But, since you still believe Denmark is the Netherlands, you still haven't learned anything, you're still an idiot.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 24, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Wrong answer.  Go back again and read my post.
> 
> You had the option, many times, to simply respond with, "Oh yeah.  My bad. " but you didn't take that option.
> 
> Now the response I told you in *bold/italics* above is the only honest, honorable, way out for you.  But, since you still believe Denmark is the Netherlands, you still haven't learned anything, you're still an idiot.



Sorry, Ace.  You caught a human being making a mistake.  Good for you.  You're a Better Man than me.  Fuck the farmers, all you care about is being right! Next time I'll check with my AAA Road Map for The Netherlands next time I either post to you (oh, wait, no, I wasn't even talking to you, you posted to me), or I need to talk to Santa Claus.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

Ok.  Once again, another idiot that doesn't realize that what you say on the Internet stays on the Internet.  Here's what you said from the top:



toobfreak said:


> Not half as nuts as you sound ignoring the fact that EVERY tyrannical oppressive government in HISTORY first DISARMED their population without fail before taking it over!
> 
> Even worse, we see these scenarios being carried out RIGHT NOW in real time between the Canadian government, the Australian government and now the government of Denmark!


Notice you said Denmark.  And later on you attack me for not knowing you meant the Netherlands - even though you still think the two are the same country because they're close to each other- and that defines countries.

Here's where an intelligent person would have realized their mistake.  But sometimes people miss the obvious; we all do from time to time.  But me asking about Denmark would have been a key for anyone who didn't think that Denmark was Holland was the Netherlands.  That's OK.. seemingly honest mistake on your part:


woodwork201 said:


> Where's the Denmark story?  I haven't seen that one.



Once again, you said Denmark.  You still haven't/can't provide any link where  the story was originally reported as being in Denmark - even though you insist below that the story was reported that way.  Again, an intelligent person might have begun to realize they'd made a mistake.  But, again, that's OK.  I was still thanking your posts up to this point, thinking you were going to tell me something I didn't know.


toobfreak said:


> Denmark.  The government has taken over the agriculture industry, essentially put the farmers out of business, and is now running them off their own lands because of -- -- -- nitrogen, you know, 78% of what you breath.  Meantime, Denmark is a major supplier of food and we are already facing a world food shortage to hit us by next Spring.



So I ask for links, explaining that I'd heard of it in the Netherlands and that I tried to look up your Denmark claim - though you later attacked me for not looking it up myself.  With me mentioning both countries, that would have been a great opportunity for you to do some research - or even continue your lack of  geographical knowledge but you don't do either.


woodwork201 said:


> I saw those stories about the Netherlands but even Googling before I asked you I don't see the stories about Denmark.  Do you have any links?



Now you give me a link to the Netherlands story, not the Denmark claim you'd been making. 
This would have been a good opportunity for you to say, "Oh, wait, my bad.  The Netherlands".  But you didn't take that opportunity.


toobfreak said:


> Google?  Try Bing or Duck Duck.  I haven't used Google in 20 years.  Here is one link, but the story is ongoing months old, it would take ten more links to get the full story, and even at that, I only rely on the internet for half the news I get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I try to politely point out the inconsistency:


woodwork201 said:


> Your post said Denmark.  Your link says Netherlands.  I already said I had seen the stories on the Netherlands.  Typo or brain fart?  We all do them.



Another good opportunity to say, "Oh wait, my bad."  But you came up with some weird shit.


toobfreak said:


> It is all the Netherlands up there as a general term but the action is taking place in Denmark which used to be called Holland, but Denmark is the largest of four countries collectively making up the Kingdom of the Netherlands.  All very confusing, kinda like sorting out the difference between England, Britain, Great Britain, the United Kingdom, and Wales, Ireland and Northern Ireland.
> 
> Must be part of the European psyche.  Good thing we don't think that way otherwise we might have 253 states here.



Ok, it's getting old.  Still no recognition on  your part that you might have made a mistake.


woodwork201 said:


> oh, bullshit.  Can't you just say you were wrong, you know, like, "Oh, yeah.  I meant the Netherlands"?  Geeze, you're losing a lot of credibility and manhood,.



And yet another opportunity for you to say, "Oh, wait.  My bad.  I meant the Netherlands".  But you didn't take that opportunity.


toobfreak said:


> No, why would I say that just to placate your fragile ego?  Why would I say that when I wasn't wrong;  when the story broke weeks ago, it was always referred to as in DENMARK.  That happens to also be the largest part of the Netherlands.  Some news regions of the world may use one term over the other.  And really, what difference does it really make?  First you say you need links to some unknown story (which I provided your lazy ass) then you claim it is really old news and you were lying because I threw you off saying Denmark instead of the Netherlands, or the other way around?  THAT's your problem???
> 
> Why don't you take your problem now and GO GET STUFFED.



Since you can't provide a link to the story in Denmark or a link that Denmark is Holland is The Netherlands, I offer you the proof that Denmark is NOT the Netherlands.


woodwork201 said:


> Find a link that says Denmark is part of the Netherlands and used to be called  Holland.  You're wrong. Denmark is a completely separate country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet another opportunity to say, "oh yeah.. I see now.  My bad." but you don't take that opportunity.


toobfreak said:


> Just another Moron giving the 2A a bad name.  tl;dr



So I give you even more proof that they're different countries.


woodwork201 said:


> Really?  Is Denmark Holland?  Is Denmark the Netherlands?  Denmark is north of Germany.  The Netherlands is west of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet another opportunity for you to say, "Oh yeah.. I get it now.  My bad.  I meant the Netherlands."  But you don't take that opportunity.  Instead you give this:


toobfreak said:


> OK, so we have established for sure that you are a triggered A-hole with Aspergers.  Still trying to tell us you were thrown off about the entire news issue about them attacking the farmers and seizing their land up there telling me it was news to you just because I said Denmark as I originally heard the story which is only 100 miles from the Netherlands proper in this whole world and didn't know what I was talking about when I mentioned the farmers losing their land to the government and couldn't look it up for yourself?
> 
> View attachment 673889





woodwork201 said:


> Yep.  You're an idiot for life.
> 
> I told you, I did look it up.  The Netherlands story was at least a week old when you said Denmark.  You didn't hear the news say Denmark; you just told the story wrong.  And still, you can't just say, "Oh yeah, Woodwork201, it was Netherlands; my bad."
> 
> ...



And yet even another chance for you to say, "Oh wait.  My bad.  I meant the Netherlands."  But, once again, you don't take that opportunity.  Instead, you give this:


toobfreak said:


> OK, Psycho.
> 
> 
> OK, Psycho.  Sorry if I either triggered your raging Aspergers or your mother ran out of Women's Monthly.




So, once again, the only honest, honorable, out for you, because "oh, my bad," is no longer acceptable, is to answer as I suggested:



woodwork201 said:


> "*Mr. Woodwork201, Sir, please accept my apology. I didn't know what I was talking about because I am a fucking idiot. I know now that I should never question what you tell me because I know nothing and you are clearly my intellectual superior. In the future, I will refrain from posting without researching what I am going to say first. And, in any case, I now know better than to ever challenge what you say to me.*"
> 
> Oh, and go ahead and throw in, "*And I also want to acknowledge that you were correct; there were no protests in Denmark, I should have said the Netherlands but like my hero, Joe Biden, my mind is frail and weak and I got confused. And, no, as you said, Denmark is not part of the Netherlands and would not be part of the Netherlands even if they were 100 feet apart, let alone 100 miles. Oh, and you are also correct, Delaware and New York are not the same state."*



So you had plenty of times to come out with having just made a mistake but you passed on every opportunity.  So let's see if you can now admit your error and apologize.   Copying and pasting what I suggested would be a good start.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Sorry, Ace.  You caught a human being making a mistake.  Good for you.  You're a Better Man than me.  Fuck the farmers, all you care about is being right! Next time I'll check with my AAA Road Map for The Netherlands next time I either post to you (oh, wait, no, I wasn't even talking to you, you posted to me), or I need to talk to Santa Claus.



No, still not the right answer.  How do you turn admitting you made a mistake into an attack on me?

You had close to a dozen posts where you could simply have said, "oh yeah.  My mistake."  And you turn it on me?   You really are fucked up.

Try this shortened version of what I said, "*Sorry, woodwork201.  I was wrong.  I was wrong about Denmark and I was wrong to continue to try to deny being wrong.  I should have been man enough to own up to my mistake.*"


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 24, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> No, you're lying.  I didn't put conditions on your child carrying a gun.  I put conditions on you being a parent and staying out of jail.  I never suggested your child should be arrested.
> 
> See how quickly you lose and resort to lies when confronted with knowledge?


So the 2nd infringes on my kids right to be packing by arresting his father. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 24, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Who said that?  Surely you aren't referring to me.  Remember, you've seen me defeat many liars with this statement and the actual records of what's said: What's said on the Internet stays on the Internet.


Is that your position as well? You keep guns to overthrow tyrants?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 24, 2022)

By the way, did I mention?

We need guns to fight against tyrannical government.

Lock and load


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 24, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> By the way, did I mention?
> 
> We need guns to fight against tyrannical government.
> 
> Lock and load


So what are you waiting for to do something?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> So the 2nd infringes on my kids right to be packing by arresting his father. Thanks for clearing that up.


No, the 2nd protects your 6-year-old's right to carry a gun.  It doesn't protect stupid parents.  Arresting the father does not prevent the kid from carrying a gun.  It just means that the kid will now be in the care of responsible adults who use parental authority, not the 2nd Amendment, to keep a 6-year-old from bringing a gun to school.

You've devolved into complete stupidity on this.

What you're trying to prove, and failing badly, is that  there are limits to "shall not be infringed".  Why not make an honest conversation instead of your made up stupidness?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Is that your position as well? You keep guns to overthrow tyrants?


Nope.  As I said, one reason I keep guns is so I don't have to overthrow tyrants.  It works very well.


----------



## hadit (Jul 24, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Nope.  As I said, one reason I keep guns is so I don't have to overthrow tyrants.  It works very well.


A sneeze guard on a salad bar at a restaurant doesn't have to justify its existence, and no one cares if it's never had to do its job. It might have to, and that's enough reason for it to be there. Most police officers never draw their weapon or shoot at a suspect, but no one with an above room temperature IQ thinks they shouldn't have weapons.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 25, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> No, the 2nd protects your 6-year-old's right to carry a gun.  It doesn't protect stupid parents.  Arresting the father does not prevent the kid from carrying a gun.  It just means that the kid will now be in the care of responsible adults who use parental authority, not the 2nd Amendment, to keep a 6-year-old from bringing a gun to school.
> 
> You've devolved into complete stupidity on this.
> 
> What you're trying to prove, and failing badly, is that  there are limits to "shall not be infringed".  Why not make an honest conversation instead of your made up stupidness?


You said 2 contradictory things "the 2nd protects your 6-year-old's right to carry a gun" and "to keep a 6-year-old from bringing a gun to school" you've just infringed on my son's 2nd Amendment right, right after saying that the 2nd protects his right to carry. So what is it? He has a right to carry or he doesn't. Make up your mind. Jackass.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 25, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Nope.  As I said, one reason I keep guns is so I don't have to overthrow tyrants.  It works very well.


Then you're delusional.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> You said 2 contradictory things "the 2nd protects your 6-year-old's right to carry a gun" and "to keep a 6-year-old from bringing a gun to school" you've just infringed on my son's 2nd Amendment right, right after saying that the 2nd protects his right to carry. So what is it? He has a right to carry or he doesn't. Make up your mind. Jackass.


You don't understand the Constitution, do you? 

You do realize, don't you, that your mother can search your room any time she wants, right? No warrant or probable cause needed.  No 4th Amendment protections for you.

You realize, don't you, that when  your older brother comes home on leave from the Army, mom can put him in your room, right?  No 3rd Amendment protections for you.

You realize that when mom searches your room and finds  your stack of Playboy magazines, she's going to burn them, violating your 1st Amendment rights.  She's going to do it without due process, violating your 5th and 14th Amendment rights.  And she's going to going to ground you for the rest of your life without a trial by jury, violating your 6th Amendment rights.

And if your mother thinks you broke your sister's toy, intentionally or not, provably or not, she's going to take it out of your allowance without a trial and make you pay your sister sister back, violating your 7th Amendment rights.

And when you try to take your gun to school, she's going to take it away from you, violating your 2nd Amendment rights, and whip your ass until you can't sit for a week, violating your 8th Amendment rights.

When you start to cry about "but Mom, my rights!" she's going to tell you that as long as you're living in her house and eating her food that you have no rights and, in fact, if she needs to, she'll follow you to your own house and you won't have any rights there, either.  So there goes your 9th and 10th Amendment rights, as well.

So that pretty much covers them all; when you're a child, living at home, you have no rights protected from your parents.  And even when you're grown up and move out on your own, you only get the rights your parents choose to let you have because your momma WILL climb up on a chair if she has to in order to reach your head and still knock you on your ass, and don't you ever forget it!

Why is she going to do all of this, violating your constitutional rights at every turn?    Why can she do this?  Because, you fucking idiot, she's your mother, not the government.  The Constitution protects you from the government, not from your mother!

Geeze, you're just about as stupid as they come.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 25, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You don't understand the Constitution, do you?
> 
> You do realize, don't you, that your mother can search your room any time she wants, right? No warrant or probable cause needed.  No 4th Amendment protections for you.
> 
> ...


Wtf? lol, my mother is dead, you asswipe.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 25, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Wtf? lol, my mother is dead, you asswipe.


What does that have to do with anything.  I'm sorry for your loss so now can we get back to the point?  

You have no rights protected from your mother.  She can prevent you from taking a gun to school and it's not a violation of your 2nd Amendment protections.  She can violate all 10 Amendments in the Bill of Rights and it's not a violation of your constitutionally protected rights.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 26, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> What does that have to do with anything.  I'm sorry for your loss so now can we get back to the point?
> 
> You have no rights protected from your mother.  She can prevent you from taking a gun to school and it's not a violation of your 2nd Amendment protections.  She can violate all 10 Amendments in the Bill of Rights and it's not a violation of your constitutionally protected rights.


Wtf does that have to do with anything? Nothing that's what.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Wtf does that have to do with anything? Nothing that's what.


I accept your resignation.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 26, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> I accept your resignation.


Actually, the phrase is "your concession is duly noted". You can't even get that right.

So my 6 year old is allowed to carry at school? You said yes. That's all that mattered.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 26, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...





> Can Gun Nuts Please Stop Saying You Need Guns to Protect Yourself From A Potential Tyrannical Government!!!​


I don't get it either, why don't they just point to the constitution and be done with it


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Actually, the phrase is "your concession is duly noted". You can't even get that right.
> 
> So my 6 year old is allowed to carry at school? You said yes. That's all that mattered.



No, you may have chosen to say concession.  I specifically, intentionally, used the word resignation.  You didn't concede but you left the fight.  You just quit.  Concession would be you admitting I am correct.  You resigning means you just walked away from the fight without conceding.  

Both equal a loss, but they have different meanings, idiot.  And why do I say idiot?  Because you're trying to put words in my mouth and only an idiot would think I am not capable of communicating what is on my mind.

And, I did not at all say that your six-year-old is allowed to carry a gun to school.  I said that the 2nd Amendment doesn't prevent it.  Responsible parenting does.  If you don't take responsibility for your children's safety and actions, then the Court can assign an in loco parentis to do it for you.  

The 2nd Amendment does not allow an age restriction on guns.


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 26, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> No, you may have chosen to say concession.  I specifically, intentionally, used the word resignation.  You didn't concede but you left the fight.  You just quit.  Concession would be you admitting I am correct.  You resigning means you just walked away from the fight without conceding.
> 
> Both equal a loss, but they have different meanings, idiot.  And why do I say idiot?  Because you're trying to put words in my mouth and only an idiot would think I am not capable of communicating what is on my mind.
> 
> ...


Again, if my son has a Constitutional right to carry that can't be infringed (" I said that the 2nd Amendment doesn't prevent it."), then I can't be arrested for anything anyways, because you admit that he's simply doing something that is Constitutionally valid, so how could it be up to me to stop something that is Constitutionally valid?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 26, 2022)

Jaxson said:


> Again, if my son has a Constitutional right to carry that can't be infringed (" I said that the 2nd Amendment doesn't prevent it."), then I can't be arrested for anything anyways, because you admit that he's simply doing something that is Constitutionally valid, so how could it be up to me to stop something that is Constitutionally valid?


You forgot to reply to my proof that none of the Bill of Rights protect you from your mother; all you could do is whine and cry.  

So let's get back to that.  The 2nd Amendment is not binding on your mother.  It's not a 2nd Amendment violation for her to keep you from carrying a gun to school.  If your mother were to be so reckless as to allow you to carry a gun to school then the in loco parentis who was caring for you while your mother was in jail for child endangerment and neglect, and then caring for you while your mother was in parenting classes while in a half-way house after prison, would keep you from taking a gun to school.

Just what do you think kept children from playing with guns and shooting people from 1791 until 1968?


----------



## Jaxson (Jul 27, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> You forgot to reply to my proof that none of the Bill of Rights protect you from your mother; all you could do is whine and cry.
> 
> So let's get back to that.  The 2nd Amendment is not binding on your mother.  It's not a 2nd Amendment violation for her to keep you from carrying a gun to school.  If your mother were to be so reckless as to allow you to carry a gun to school then the in loco parentis who was caring for you while your mother was in jail for child endangerment and neglect, and then caring for you while your mother was in parenting classes while in a half-way house after prison, would keep you from taking a gun to school.
> 
> Just what do you think kept children from playing with guns and shooting people from 1791 until 1968?


That's dumb. My kid does something Constitutional and I get arrested for it. Makes no sense at all.
"Just what do you think kept children from playing with guns and shooting people from 1791 until 1968?" I dunno, the lack of Indians to shoot at? lol.


----------



## badbob85037 (Aug 3, 2022)

Missourian said:


> If we're the ones who are terrified... why are you the ones trying to get rid of the guns?


I would think most want a gun to kill these gun grabbin, whinnin, snivelin, pussy fucks.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 18, 2022)

So, do we all agree that we need machine guns to potentially put down our tyrannical government if needed?

I think we all do, but I could be wrong.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 19, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 19, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...



ROFL!

Some people arm themselves because it's a right in our Constitution.
Some people arm themselves because they live on farms or out in the wild.
Some people arm themselves because they just like weaponry.
Some people arm themselves because they live in ghetto hoods.
Some people arm themselves in these ghetto hoods to kill, maim, and destroy because they are too fucking lazy to get a job.
And some people arm themselves from a tyrannical and corrupt government.

Does this mean they will win a confrontation?  Probably not, but they aren't going quietly into prison or a concentration camp because YOU got your feewings butt hurt because of some words!!

If you want to roll over and play whore for the corrupt and evil ones in government, then have at it.
People with guns aren't going to go down without taking a bunch of them OUT first!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 19, 2022)

candycorn said:


> View attachment 684456




Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals.....who commit rape, robbery, murder, beatings, stabbings and even mass public shootings...

In the same time period of the Uvalde school shooting, where 400 police officers stood by for 90 minutes and did not enter the room to save the children, two different citizens, one in West Virginia, one in Indiana...used their concealed carry handguns to stop mass public shooters who were also armed with rifles.........

You have no understanding of the issue, and you show this every time you post....


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


I've addressed this on other posts, however, I'll wade into it again.
Almost all of the 90+ million owners of firearms (including semi-automatic magazine fed rifles and pistols) are NOT a threat to you or others and their firearms can't, repeat, can't run out of the house, apartment or, condo, all by themselves to harm people.  A small number, in comparison commit the crimes.  
Now, on to your talk of civilians not being able to stand against the government.
The purpose of the Second Amendment was so that your everyday citizens can, if needed, form militias and protect the freedom of their particular states against a tyrannical government, whether foreign or "domestic."  Apparently, you think that if our government were to become Marxist-Communist, we should just roll over and accept it.  Wrong.  Can we win against the government if it becomes tyrannical?  I wouldn't rule it out.
Our government with its jet aircraft, bombers, C-130 gunships, Apache helicopters, rockets, missiles, artillery, mortars and best trained and equipped troops, spent 20 years fighting a mixed bag of people wearing the equivalent of pajamas, sandals, head scarves, AK-47's, AK-74's, RPG's and Improvised Explosive Devices.
The result:  When we pulled out, the Taliban had "gained" back half of Afghanistan and all of it after we left.  
As for here in the U.S., if you think that it would be just a handful of rednecks, you would be mistaken.  Many of the U.S., servicemen/women, are pro-Constitution and Bill of Rights and also have loved ones who side with our Constitutional Republic.  Thus, significant elements of the military would splinter off and fight against those that would push this nation into becoming a Marxist-Communist one. 
Why?  Because unlike General Milley, most who take the oath to support and defend the Constitution, with their lives, as I did, mean it!


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 20, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I've addressed this on other posts, however, I'll wade into it again.
> Almost all of the 90+ million owners of firearms (including semi-automatic magazine fed rifles and pistols) are NOT a threat to you or others and their firearms can't, repeat, can't run out of the house, apartment or, condo, all by themselves to harm people.  A small number, in comparison commit the crimes.
> Now, on to your talk of civilians not being able to stand against the government.
> The purpose of the Second Amendment was so that your everyday citizens can, if needed, form militias and protect the freedom of their particular states against a tyrannical government, whether foreign or "domestic."  Apparently, you think that if our government were to become Marxist-Communist, we should just roll over and accept it.  Wrong.  Can we win against the government if it becomes tyrannical?  I wouldn't rule it out.
> ...


It only takes and 0.01% to act badly to ruin your argument most gun owners aren’t a threat.

The problem with Afghanistan is the problem with nation building. Very quickly it becomes too expensive to the occupier and building a country’s, especially a 3rd world shithole country like Afghanistan, economy becomes an impossible task.

That would not be the case with a tyrannical government sniffing out an insurrection.


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I've addressed this on other posts, however, I'll wade into it again.
> Almost all of the 90+ million owners of firearms (including semi-automatic magazine fed rifles and pistols) are NOT a threat to you or others and their firearms can't, repeat, can't run out of the house, apartment or, condo, all by themselves to harm people.  A small number, in comparison commit the crimes.
> Now, on to your talk of civilians not being able to stand against the government.
> The purpose of the Second Amendment was so that your everyday citizens can, if needed, form militias and protect the freedom of their particular states against a tyrannical government, whether foreign or "domestic."  Apparently, you think that if our government were to become Marxist-Communist, we should just roll over and accept it.  Wrong.  Can we win against the government if it becomes tyrannical?  I wouldn't rule it out.
> ...


The point of an armed populace is not whether they can stand against a tyrannical government armed with nuclear bombs. The point is making such tyranny more expensive than it's worth and hundreds of millions of firearms in civilians' hands can do that. 

This is why locally grown tyranny doesn't happen overnight. First, those attempting to impose it convince the populace that they NEED a stronger government to protect them against all manner of evil, dangerous things and groups of evil people out to get them. Then, after the government is granted more power to impose stronger controls, disarmament becomes primary. It's too dangerous, you see, for private citizens to possess weapons, so for everyone's good the government has to take them away. In this process, however, the populace is never to question why it's not safe for them to be armed but quite safe and expected for government agents to be heavily armed. Finally, tyranny is imposed on a populace unable to resist in any meaningful fashion, and some even welcome it, believing that they are somehow safer. This is when we see heavily armed LEO and military personnel standing guard over people trying to live what's left of their lives. Not to protect them, but to control them.


----------



## hadit (Aug 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It only takes and 0.01% to act badly to ruin your argument most gun owners aren’t a threat.


0.01% is ludicrously far from over half, which is the standard when you say "most".


GHook20 said:


> The problem with Afghanistan is the problem with nation building. Very quickly it becomes too expensive to the occupier and building a country’s, especially a 3rd world shithole country like Afghanistan, economy becomes an impossible task.
> 
> That would not be the case with a tyrannical government sniffing out an insurrection.


In America, we have an "insurrection" every time a president loses an election. It's bloodless (at least until the sky screamers turn violent), but by every definition, the voters determine that they don't like the president or don't like the way he's doing his job, kick him out of office and install a new president. A large part of the administration leaves with him and a new one is installed. In most other countries, they call that a coup, or insurrection.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 20, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It only takes and 0.01% to act badly to ruin your argument most gun owners aren’t a threat.


You defeated yours own claim.
Well done.


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 21, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


Way things have gone last few years to decades we appear to need "guns" to protect ourselves from the lawless insurrectionists of AntiFa and other Leftist~socialist anti-social sorts whom it seems the local police, National Guard and our Democrat mayors and governors refuse to defend us from.

When our governments fail to defend against violent enemies Domestic, than we citizens need to defend our selves, families, and other loved ones.

BTW, I'm totally okay with you being a victim of violence since you think no one should have appropriate tools for self-defense.  Your death/absence will be no loss to the species or gene pool.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 28, 2022)

By the way, did I mention....

We need guns to defend ourselves against a tyrannical government...


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 29, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> By the way, did I mention....
> 
> We need guns to defend ourselves against a tyrannical government...


Did I mention when people say that they sound mentally ill!

First, an AR-15 is not going to do much against a drone, tank or modern military equipment. Heck you see how easy we whoop third world fighters with much more powerful guns! Yes we can build functioning economies from this shithole countries… that is much different then over throwing a 1st world or even developing countries!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 29, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> First, an AR-15 is not going to do much against a drone, tank or modern military equipment.


But...  it's a weapon of war.
It's -useless- in war?


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 29, 2022)

Missourian said:


> You need to study some military history.


He must have missed that whole Vietnam and Afghanistan dust up.  The truth is those who push this kind of rhetoric are so cowardly that they cannot conceive of a person being willing to die, even totally alone, for the sake of a cause.  People like that deserve their chains and for their grandchildren to spit on their graves.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 29, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Did I mention when people say that they sound mentally ill!
> 
> First, an AR-15 is not going to do much against a drone, tank or modern military equipment. Heck you see how easy we whoop third world fighters with much more powerful guns! Yes we can build functioning economies from this shithole countries… that is much different then over throwing a 1st world or even developing countries!


And every time that government shoots, the numbers of the revolution grows.  Just because YOU are obviously a coward does not mean there aren't millions of Americans that would be willing to fight back against the filth like what occupies DC today.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> It makes you sound mentally challenged.
> 
> Having guns is not going to protect you from the police or military. With normal police equipment, SWAT teams, police tactics and fire power etc, they can easily neutralize any armed threat or movement. They wouldn't even break a sweat. Not to mention, police surveillance tactics will make it impossible for an anti-government group to organize a big enough threat to the regime. You don't have a chance. And that is only the police. Your little AR-15 isn't going to do anything to a drone, tank, apache helicopter, fighter jet or combat unit (much less special forces). There is a reason you have not seen a people's uprising to over-throw a government even in Africa in decade. And really only Sudan has been overthrown by a military coup.
> 
> ...


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> View attachment 694802


Who will happen to be the military… so good luck


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Who will happen to be the military… so good luck


Who said the military will be on the side of the anti America DNC cultist?


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who said the military will be on the side of the anti America DNC cultist?


If the military is not supporting the tyrannical government, then there won't be a tyrannical government for you to overthrow and your AR-15 isn't needed. So your red herring is irrelevant.

Rather the point people make for needing AR-15 and other like guns is to fight against a tyrannical government (which requires supported of the military), but your little AR-15, which can cause great havoc on civilian opponents, is no match (to the point of being meaningless) for the US military: drones, tanks, special forces, regular military forces, fighter jets, etc. Not to mention in order to organize an armed resistance of any scale you need large communication networks, but with modern surveillance or monitoring tactics, it is near impossible to organize large resistance movements.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> If the military is not supporting the tyrannical government, then there won't be a tyrannical government for you to overthrow and your AR-15 isn't needed. So your red herring is irrelevant.
> 
> Rather the point people make for needing AR-15 and other like guns is to fight against a tyrannical government (which requires supported of the military), but your little AR-15, which can cause great havoc on civilian opponents, is no match (to the point of being meaningless) for the US military: drones, tanks, special forces, regular military forces, fighter jets, etc. Not to mention in order to organize an armed resistance of any scale you need large communication networks, but with modern surveillance or monitoring tactics, it is near impossible to organize large resistance movements.


Psst over here, a little closer.



FYI I am part of a national communication system I talk with leaders of groups in all 50 states monthly.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 18, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> Rather the point people make for needing AR-15 and other like guns is to fight against a tyrannical government (which requires supported of the military), but your little AR-15, which can cause great havoc on civilian opponents, is no match (to the point of being meaningless) for the US military: drones, tanks, special forces, regular military forces, fighter jets, etc.


So...  it's -not- a weapon of war.
We get to keep then, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So...  it's -not- a weapon of war.
> We get to keep then, right?


They're a weapon of war only when using them other than that useless against those imaginary tanks and f15s


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 18, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Psst over here, a little closer.
> View attachment 698105
> FYI I am part of a national communication system I talk with leaders of groups in all 50 states monthly.


I think we went over this. And who you are going to fight is the US government and MILITARY!


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 18, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So...  it's -not- a weapon of war.
> We get to keep then, right?


Word like weapons of war, assault rifle etc. all are ambiguous and different meanings to different people.

I personally think all types of guns including full-automatic should be legal. Firearms are put is different classes. Each class of firearms has different requirements. The higher up you go the higher the requirements. There should be no-own or operate lists (e.g. the mental health list, felon list, recognized dangerous person list), with mechanism to have challenge inclusion and removal from list, temporary lists (e.g. going through a divorce, clear and immediate danger), vicarious liability for gun owners, bonding requirements, etc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> I think we went over this. And who you are going to fight is the US government and MILITARY!


I just told you how it will be


----------

